# First Time IVF ~ Starting Treatment in February and March 2013



## Martha Moo

*This thread is for ladies starting their first IVF or ICSI Treatment throughout February and March Only
*
Donna


----------



## Dudders

*Fabulous February and Marvellous March Cyclers*​
*Dudders* - PCOS - Short Protocol IVF - start stims 24th January - ec provisionally booked for 6th February - Lister through satellite clinic

*bambibaby12* - Low AMH - Long Protocol IVF - down regging 24th January

*Missy122* - Treatment moved back to April - good luck 

*Maverick28* - PCO & Endo - Short Protocol IVF - started stimming 15th January

*GrizzlyBear* - Endo, Low AMH, mild male factor - ? Protocol IVF - scan and mock et early January

*BabsK* - Moderate Endo - Long Protocol IVF - down regging 12th January - baseline scan 5th February - Oxford (OFU)

*HopefulEmma* - Tubal factor - Long Protocol IVF - down regging 27th January - Liverpool Women's Hospital

*Milajayne* - Unexplained - ? Protocol IVF - starting bcp 4th January

*Anosy* - Male factor - ? Protocol IVF - Oxford (OFU)

*2 Hearts 1 Dream* - Male factor - ? Protocol ICSI - Liverpool Women's Hospital

*Judi86* - Male Factor - ? Protocol ICSI - Egg Sharing - CRGW

*lozzy2b* - Short Protocol IVF - Guy's London - Starting stims c. 1st February

*Nokkie73* - ? Protocol IVF - Guy's London

*SuzyH* - Short Protocol IVF - due to start mid February

*Claireybells* - PCOS and male factor - Long Protocol ICSI - down regging 15th January, ec c. 20th February - Klinnik Haussen (Norway)

*sparklyb123* - Long Protocol IVF - already stimming, ec c 15th January

*Madam Twinky* - PCOS & Endo & male factor - Long Protocol IVF - down regging 29th January - ec w/c 25th February

*maggie01* - Mild Endo & male factor - Short Protocol ICSI - due to start end February

*LMS13* - Tubal factor - Long protocol IVF - down regging 30th January - ec 25th February - James Cook (Middlesborough)

*gcrolls* - PCOS & male factor - Long Protocol ICSI - down regging 25th January

*Charlieb1* - Tubal factor and low ovarian reserve - Short Protocol IVF - starting 31st January

*k888tey* - Tubal factor - Long Protocol IVF - down regging 30th January - ec 5th March

*Minnie2* - Tubal factor & mild endo - Long Protocol IVF - Lister

*lucie locket* - Male factor - ? Protocol ICSI - starting 25th January

*chezbond* - Next appt 18th February - St Mary's (Manchester)

   *GO US!*   ​


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi dudders,

I'm sorta like you, not too sure on dates, AF due first week in jan and then will be down regging around 23rd jan but main things like EC & ET will be happening in Feb so think I may be best on this board!!

I've been ttc since sept 2010, not as long as some people but it already hurts so much. Seems everybody is pregnant at the moment & I just hope so much that it can be my turn too!!


Just wishing everybody lots of baby luck & looking forward to getting to know my cycle buddies. xxx


----------



## Missy122

Hi, I'm starting my first round of ivf & ICSI with PGD (pre-implantation genetic diagnosis) towards the end of Feb,beginning of March. I'm going to be on the short protocol and having treatment at Guy's in London.
Can't wait to get going now, been ttc since June 2009!


----------



## Maverick28

Hi Ladies

We have been ttc for 6.5 years now and finally are at the point of starting ivf. i have pco and endometriosis, i am lucky though and have regular cycles. I have had 2 hsgs and also a laparoscopy when the endo was removed. 

We are under Hammersmith Hospital, we had our first appt a few weeks ago and have our co-ordination/teaching appt on the 8th january. we are hoping that they will be suggesting we start on cd2 after that appointment, i am going on the short protocol due to my pco. 

We get one fresh cycle and one frozen under the pct, we are of course hoping we get lots of lovely embies to be able to have a whole football team! 

looking forward to chatting to you all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Popping in to wish you a very merry christmas, may all your dreams for the year ahead come true



Donna


----------



## Maverick28

Thank you donna. merry xmas to you too!


----------



## Dudders

Hello Everyone  

I've been on these forums for six months now and although in a way I never thought we'd end up at this point, something always nagged in my heart that we would end up faced with IVF. And here we are!

So I'll throw my hat in the ring to kick us off and look forward to being joined by some other first timers to share our journeys with eachother.

Our dates aren't set in stone yet, and whilst we wait for the New Year, we'll be having a last crack at Clomid but only because we couldn't start IVF sooner!! I'm waiting to confirm if I'll be on long or short protocol which will dictate our start date, but all the big stuff will happen in February. I've learnt an amazing amount from the many friends I have made on here which has allowed us to make the decision to go forward in literally just a few hours after being told it was really our only option. There is still lots I don't know though! And I look forward to us all learning together.  

Thanks Donna 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas - edging ever closer to the New Year and treatment!!!! Eeeek


----------



## Marti24

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Assuming my AF sticks to her planned dates, I should be starting down regs for ICSI (my first IVF was a negative and the clinic says ICSI is the way forward for us) on 25 Feb.

Hoping for a big good luck kiss from the ICSI Pixie!!

x x x


----------



## Maverick28

Hey marti! 

We are all wishing the days away to our appts, not long now eh?! Sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work. which hospital are you under? 

9 days till my appt, can't wait!


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Hi all,

May I join?

I have an appointment in early January with my first scan and mock embryo transfer, then will start medication on the next cycle. I still don't know what protocol I'll be on. Actually, my period is due on the day of the appointment - do you think they'd start me on that cycle or make me wait another month? Hope they let me start on that cycle as I'm anxious to get going!

Anyway, look forward to chatting with you all. Here's hoping it works for all of us!


----------



## Martha Moo

Marti24 said:


> Assuming my AF sticks to her planned dates, I should be starting down regs for ICSI (my first IVF was a negative and the clinic says ICSI is the way forward for us) on 25 Feb.
> 
> Hoping for a big good luck kiss from the ICSI Pixie!!
> 
> x x x


Hi Marti

Good to see you back 
This thread is for ladies however undergoing their first cycles

 CLICK HERE for the Jumping Jack and Firecrackers Jan/Feb Cycle Buddies

 with your ICSI

Donna


----------



## Maverick28

welcome grizzly! good luck for your appt. i have a similar issue with af due close to my appt and still needing a few blood tests to be done. 
what hospital are you under? xx


----------



## BabsK

Hi, hope you ladies don't mind me joining !

We are starting our first IVF in Jan. I am starting DR on Jan 12th.

It's a horrible feeling as I don't feel able to 'look forward' to IVF as obviously it's a numbers game & a bit of a gamble. But I'm pleased its nearly time for our first try.

I'm doing long protocol at Oxford but am still awaiting my drugs due to everything being closed for the last 10 days!

X


----------



## Dudders

Happy New Year ladies - I hope this is our year I really do!

I've now confirmed that I'm on short protocol so I'm currently on CD6 and taking my last lot of Clomid tonight and then in for a scan on the 10th to confirm nothing has happened in there. So then it will be norethisterone to induce a bleed and then straight into stimming - eeeek ladies it's getting so close for all of us now. It just almost doesn't seem real though!


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello ladies 

I have my appointment to set more dates in stone for me and my other half to start our by first IVF in 6days time. I like this page for all the newbies to chat, hopefully I can make friends and learn a lot from all of you. I would love to have other ladies to chat to when I am feeling worried or scared. I'm quite a worrier   hehe. So this page would be a god send. 

I am 26 am have been trying for a family with my partner 36 for 3 1/2 years now. I put off going to the doctors for test as I thought I wouldn't never have problems, I went to see my doctor 9months ago now and have many test in such a short space of time- seems abit of a worldwind. Also had a lap Op 4weeks ago. Had two HSG. Sperm test. Bloods. 

Hope to use this page regularly now  

Good luck ladies- fingers and toes crossed 2013 is an amazing year.. Xxx


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Hi all - good to see some more ladies have joined. Welcome!

I hope 2013 will be a great year for all of us!

I am starting to get very nervous about treatment!

Xmas and NYE were a bit boring as I have stopped drinking in preparation. Planing to stop coffee soon too! 

Are you ladies doing anything special to prepare - any vitamins or special diets or anything? I am taking truckloads of different vitamins, it's a bit embarrassing! (I have become a bit obsessed, obviously!)

I still don't know what protocol I'll be on, it's driving me crazy. But our appointment is in a week's time so all will be revealed...*Dudders * may I ask why you are on the short protocol?


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hi grizzly bear 

Could I ask what you are taking Vitamin wise- my partner is taking Vit E & Zinc (on the IVF open evening we were handed a pack of information which stated for partners to boost sperm they could try Zinc & Vit E, also along with no hot baths, healthy diet no drinking no caffeine etc) 

Good luck 
Xxxx


----------



## Dudders

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind, but I've taken the liberty of amending my first post to create a buddies list and to track our progress. If you would like anything changing, deleting or added, then just let me know - I just thought it might be handy to track all our progress 

*bambibaby12* - I hope af turns up for you soon so you can get your dates planned out!

*Missy122* - do you have any more idea when you might be starting? Bet you can't wait now!

*Maverick28* - Eeek only a week to go until your appointment! I have PCOS too so on short protocol - have you any idea what dose of stims you'll be on yet and have you had an AMH test?

*GrizzlyBear* - I think it will be luck of the draw as to whether you'll be able to start straight away - it will depend whether they have a slot for you I guess, but I would think you will stand a reasonable chance if you're on long protocol because you start down regging on day 21 of your cycle. And of course I don't mind you asking why I'm on short protocol, I have PCOS and a high AMH level which means I am higher risk of overstimulating so the short protocol poses less risk.

*BabsK* - Aww bless - it's a gamble worth taking for the reward though! I know what you mean though - we're self-funded so spending all that money is a very scarey prospect when we know there are no guarantees. Do you live near Oxford? I'm over the border in Bucks!

*HopefulEmma* - How are you recovering after your lap? I found the first couple of days the worst and was fine after about a week - one of the lucky ones! Only a week until your planning appointment too!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Happy new year ladies!, hope that this is our year.

Welcome to all the new ladies, looking forward to chatting with you all...


Dudders, I'm impressed, very well organised xx

My boobs are killing me today so really hoping AF comes in next few days so will be calling the clinic and letting them know so I can hopefully get my dates to start DR.


So has anybody got any new years resolutions? Booze is now out of the window for me, needed to happen anyway for the IVF so may aswel start now ;-)

Grizzlybear- myself & DH have been taking the pregnacare tablets/wellman tablets since November, my hubs didn't have any probs but his sperm count has increased already since his 1st SA which was done in march. Can only think its the tablets??

Looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs on this thread xxx


----------



## Missy122

Hi Dudders, no don't know when I'll be starting the Dr just said it will be end of Feb/March. Just waiting on a phone call from the PGD coordinator at Guys.. Hopefully this week


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hi dudders

My op went really well, did have four key holes instead of the normal 3 I think. While I was under having the lap my doctor also done my second HSG to make sure he had cleared both tubes the best he could. My left tube is clear, the right side is quite cloudy. So pleased thing went better than I ever thought. What about you? How did your op go? When did you have yours? 

Good luck to all you other ladies. I am wishing my life away wanting my appointment to hurry along   hehe.. 
May everyone get there bumps in 2013... Xxx

Xxx


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Hi *HopefulEmma* and others....

So, my vitamin regime is as follows:
- I take folic acid, iron, vitamin D, zinc, and fish oil.

In terms of fertility, I am taking
- 400mg co-enzyme Q10 - for egg quality
- 2000g royal jelly - for egg quality
- 2000mg L-arginine - again, for egg quality.
- Evening Primrose Oil 1500 mg until ovulation (this is to increase ...ahem...mucus, on the misguided hope that I'll somehow manage to get preggo before treatment starts)

Who knows if any of this is going to work, but with IVF being a process I can't control, at least this is something I can do which may assist....

I was taking DHEA for 2 weeks, but then read a bit more about it and thought I probably shouldn't take it without the consultant ok-ing it, although I will ask him at the appointment next week.

And Mr Grizzly is taking well-man conception, and fish oil.

Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## GrizzlyBear

PS *Dudders* -thanks for the info about your protocol.

I have low AHM too (6.7) as well as a 'polycystic configuration' on one ovary (but not PCOS) so wondered whether they might put me or a short or antagonist protocol because of it. Anyway, time well tell!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Grizzly - I am similar to you with the low AMH, Mine is 6.2. I was completely shocked when i found out as im only 28 and out of all the things that i thought could be wrong i didnt think it would be that. Just hope I still manage to get a good number of little eggies at EC.
Think you are right about the prototcols, normally only short if you have PCOS or are much older, (i could be mistaken)....
I am sure that I will be on long protocol but guessing i will find that out at my nurse appt. 

Do you have your date yet for your appt?? xx


----------



## Maverick28

hey ladies!

welcome to our new buddies, great there is so many of us to share this leg of the journey, everything crossed we get lots of lovely bfps and babies from it!

@ dudders - thanks for doing the updates hun, makes things a lot easier for us all! i am very excited about the appt, not sure about the dosage of the stims yet, i think we find out next week. i have had my AMH done, i think it was 8.2, not sure whether its good/bad/irrelevant?! am glad that i am on the short protocol but really worrying that i might not get many eggs, which is stupid as due to my pco its possible that my ovaries will go crazy. 

I have tried the new years resolution and failed straight away, i dont drink or smoke but i do drink a can or two of diet coke a day. so the plan was to give up caffeine, am gonna start a fresh tomorrow! 

as for vitamins etc, i take seven sees ttc vitamin each morning. i like them because they are really small rather than the big horse pill type ones. 

@ bambi - hope af shows up for you, its rare we wish her arrival isnt it?! 

@grizzly - i share the nervousness with you, its the unknown isnt it. i too am a bit obsessed, am considering acupuncture, i have now downloaded my zita west relaxation cds to help me for when i start cycling. 

@hopeful - welcome hun, hope you are recovering well from your lap. 

@babs - very true about it being a numbers game hun, OFU are brilliant though. i know a few ladies who have had treatment there with success, one has twins! 

looking forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Good afternoon ladies 

Maverick28* thank you. I am indeed. Can't wait to hop onto the IVF. Xx

Grizzlybear* thank you, hopefully this will be the right time for you. Good luck. Xx


Have a nice evening ladies. Xxx


----------



## Anosy

Hi everyone- do you mind if I join too? We are due to start IVF for the first time in Feb/March time also (although I still can't quite believe it's all happening!) at Oxford. I too was wondering if anyone knows if you can start treatment the same cycle as your baseline scan? 

Wishing everyone loads of good luck and looking forward to the chats xx


----------



## Milajayne

Hi Girls.

Hoping I can join in; I'm 38 (39 in Feb, ewww), DH is 36.  We've been TTC for over 3 yrs now, all healthy otherwise - have a small fybriod at the entrance to my womb but consultant said shouldn't get in the way of conceiving.  The only suppliment i'm taking is folic acid (and i'm trying to cut down on wine / cigs).

Went for bloods today - AF due tomorrow and assuming it comes of course, thats when I begin the contraceptive pill.  I was told today by the nurse taking bloods that its likely il have to take 3 strips of contraceptive pill in a row before the next stage - thats how long they are finding woman have to wait til they are called for - is this normal?  Although I'm glad I'm getting to opportunity of IVF, I don't want to delay trying naturally for too long either!
I've no idea about IVF so i'll be boring you all with lots of questions!

thanks for listening, M


----------



## Dudders

*bambibaby12* - Any sign of af yet? Hope she arrives soon! No New Year's resolutions here - apart from the obvious one! This year WILL be different from the last two 

Speaking of giving things up, has anyone been given any advice on diet and what you should and shouldn't be eating in the run up and during treatment?

*Missy122* - Any news from the PGD co-ordinator?

*HopefulEmma* - Yes I think only three incisions is the preferred but sometimes they need to use an extra one to put other implements in. I didn't get another hsg as mine had only been two months beforehand, but I did have a hysteroscopy - not sure that was anything other than having a look at my womb with a camera! Mine was back in September to do the ovarian drilling so it seems like a lifetime ago now.

*GrizzlyBear* - Ah so not PCOS just a polycystic looking ovary - I'm no expert but at a guess with the lower AMH you might still be long protocol, but hey what do I know!!!

I seem to be quite unique here as I have a higher AMH which means my consultant is concerned about me suffering OHSS, but on the other hand I'm more worried about not responding at all lol.

*Maverick28* - See you're not alone - that is my worry as I just said - I have to rely on the fact that the experts know more than me! Did you try looking at Coke Zero - I think they're caffeine free and from what I've heard taste the same.

*MilaJayne* - Welcome to the thread  Ooh you're like me with my toy boy hubby! Hope your blood tests went well today and that you've got some more information about your next steps.

*Anosy* - Welcome to you too  Ah yes you're right about it not seeming real - I'm only a few weeks away from starting now and it still doesn't seem real - I'm sure it will feel real soon enough, probably the first time I inject! In terms of starting on the same cycle as baseline scan, I thought everyone started after a baseline scan but I could be completely wrong. Especially if you're on long protocol, I don't see a big deal as it would likely be almost 3 weeks later that you would start down regging.

I've had all my screening tests back at the GP so that's all good - and saved us a few quid in the process! Very thankful for a sympathetic GP! So now I'm just sitting here, waiting for next Thursday ......


----------



## bambibaby12

Dudders - NOOOO!!! She is being a complete witch!! why this cycle is she not turning up on time... i am like clockwork!! My day 21 is gettting further away   

I am interested to hear details about food and exercise too as this seems to be a grey area so would be interesting to hear what ppl think... 

Hope Thursday comes round quick for you hun! This has to be the worst part... Waiting   xxx


----------



## Missy122

Nope nothing.. So phoned today on the number I've been given and it went straight to answer phone so left a message and hopefully someone will get back in touch tomorrow or Monday


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Hi ladies,

*Dudders* you were asking about what we should be eating? I've been googling like mad and this is what i have found out (seems pretty intense)! Ideally we should all start this now....

- no alcohol (obvs)
- no caffeine (guilty!)
- no processed sugar (ditto)
- once down reg starts, we should be eating 60 grams of protein a day (that's the equivalent of four small cans of tuna) - this helps with growing good quality eggs
- We should be drinking 2-3 litres of water a day during stimming (helps prevent OHSS) - I think some clinics suggest drinking a litre of milk a day as it is both fluid and protein. The thought terrifies me!

Hope that helps...I am trying to increase my protein intake ATM but it's not that easy as I don't eat meat or chicken! Thinking about trying those muscleman protein drinks.


----------



## Maverick28

thanks grizzly, am gonna try to eat more protein. the milk thing i have heard lots of people say, might try and do it as milkshake!


----------



## 2 Hearts 1 Dream

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join? I am just waiting on my planning appointment at Liverpool Womens Hospital and hoping to start IVF treatment late Feb or March. It's been a long journey to get here and I have mixed emotions about starting treatment, I'm both excited and anxious. At our last appointment we were advised we would be having IVF with ICSI. 

It will be nice to get to know you all and be a part our your journey 

Good luck to you all, hope 2013 will our year!   xxx


----------



## Judi86

Hey 2 hearts I am the same as you, waiting for rest of blood tests to have treatment planning appt asap, having ICSI too! hi to everyone! Xxx


----------



## Maverick28

welcome 2 hearts and judi! 

eeek 3 sleeps till my appt,.can't wait now! few questions to ask about the sedation they use and also how often they scan. just hope i can get started straight away, af is due in just over a week! 

hope you all have lovely saturdays xx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hi ladies 

Maverick28** I am the same as you three sleeps. I am so excited to see what this appointment is all about. 

2 Hearts** I am also at LWH, I wish you good luck for 2013. 

Three sleeps to my appointment hoping they get us started straight away. Is it right to be feeling really apprehensive? I am up and down. 

How is everyone else? Is anyone starting soon? 

Xxxx


----------



## Dudders

*bambibaby12* - Glad to see af showed up and that you've now got a start date for your down regging 

*Missy122* - just keep bugging them hun! 

*GrizzlyBear* - thanks for the tips 

*2 Hearts 1 Dream* - Welcome and I hope your planning appointment comes through soon 

*Judi86* - Welcome to you too, and also hope your planning appointment comes through soon 

*Maverick28* - how exciting! I'm getting bored just waiting for Thursday lol - was tempted to phone and bring my scan forward to Monday. Not long now - hope you get loads of information

*HopefulEmma* - not long now! I think it's perfectly normal to be up and down - I have a few small worries but I think it's only natural particularly as none of us has been through this before. I suspect it will be Maverick and myself starting first as we're on short protocol.

Are weeeeeeee theeeerrrreee yeeeettttttt?? We all hate waiting eh?!


----------



## Maverick28

are we there yet? are we there yet lol!! 2 sleeps to go! 
hopeful- i am up and down too,,such a mix of emotions. i cried a lot yesterday for no real reason, which is not like me at all. i think the stress and excitement of it all is catching up on me.
hope you are all having lovely weekends xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi all

I am due to start short protocol meds on 1st or 2nd Feb at Guys. This is our first go so all very exciting and nerve-racking too. Bring on the first scan!

Have stopped drinking alcohol and caffeine and have done a bit of walking at the weekends. I am taking folic acid as well.

Any other tips?

Best of luck to you all. 

Thanks

Laura


----------



## 2 Hearts 1 Dream

Hi all, 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. 

Judi86 - hope you get the rest of your bloods and appointment soon. I only had my bloods on the 27th of Dec but it feels like I've been waiting for the letter about the planning appointment. 

Maverick28 - Good luck for appointment on Tuesday! Only two more sleeps!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for your football team! Hope you are feeling better today. 

Dudders - Good luck for your last round of clomid and hope you get your IVF start date soon

Missy122, Bambibaby12 & lozzy2b - Good luck for your treatment, hope it comes round quickly for you

Marti24 - Sorry to hear your first attempt of IVF did not work, Good luck for your ICIS 

GrizzlyBear - Good luck for your treatment, hope they can start you off on this cycle 

BabsK, Milajayne & Anosy - Good luck on your treatment 

HopefulEmma - Good luck for your appointment this week! Only two more sleeps!  It's nice to speak to someone who is also having treatment at LWH. I think it's perfectly normal to be feeling apprehensive, I have been feeling like that through the whole process of tests & treatments. 

I'm new to these type of sites can anyone's help me with the abbreviations? I really should know this and it's probably really obvious but what does AF, EC, & ET mean? 

I'm taking folic acid & hubby is taking vit C, zinc, vit E. We have both been trying to eat more healthy and get more exercise. I don't really drink much alcohol but have stopped drinking completely now and hubby has also stopped to. 

I wasn't aware of short & long protocol before reading this thread, I've googled it and from what I've read I think I'm going to be long protocol. 

xxx


----------



## Dudders

2 Hearts - AF is aunt flo, your period. EC is egg collection and ET is embryo transfer x


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  You all seem to be in the same boat as me and as a couple of you are staring treatment at Guys, it would be fab to compare notes.
Me and the ball and chain have been ttc for four years, sadly miscarried in July 2009 and have had no luck since.  Went to see Guys on Friday and decided to have treatment with them, which is very exciting (and scary !).  I have even given-up the cigs and caffeine, which really is a milestone for me !  We were waiting for NHS funding and were given the go-ahead in May 2012, only for them to sod about with my results, by which time my oestradiol decided to spike when they re-tested my bloods, which meant that I was then outside of Surrey PCT's criteria for IVF.  So, we are having to self-fund now.  Massively irritating but there you have it.....
Have any of the Guys Gals seen the consultants yet ?  If so, can you make any recommendations ?  Grateful for any tips or words of encouragement   
Oh can someone tell me how to get the pink text at the bottom of your posts ?  Thanks.  I'm a bit of an idiot when it comes to these things (well, most things really.  I am 39 with the mental age of about 19).
Cheers, ladies!
Nx


----------



## Maverick28

welcome lozzie and nokkie! hope things move quickly for you both.
well this time tomorrow i will be on my way to the appt, very excited! 
have fab mondays ladies xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Thanks, Maverick and hi everyone else.
Where is your appointment ?  Come on, spill the beans !
Nx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Morning ladies.

Not sure if any of you watched the prog dn bbc4 last night Baby Makers based on Liverpool women's? It was brilliant made me and my hubby quite emotional. If any of you missed it- it was a hour long programme of ladies going through IVF/ICSI from the start of injections too the pregnancy test at the end. It give a brilliant insight into what were all about to go through specially if your new to the wagon (like me) try and catch it on catch up tv on the Internet or it may be repeated. Xxx

Maverick** today is the day. Sending good vibes your way. Fingers crossed for both. Keep me informed. 

Have a lovely day ladies. 

Emma xxx


----------



## Judi86

Hi Emma and Hi to everyone! 
I watched it and thought it was amazing!  My DF half watched it too and I think it gave us both more of an idea what to expect.  Got a bit upset at th start randomly, when the dr was saying how hard it is to experience IF and how the desire to be pregnant is a biological impulse etched into the brain of most woman.....blub blub. 

Had a giggle re the maatabatoriam though! And a touch screen...... Sricky fingers anyone??

Slightly disappointed though because it said episode 1 on the planner but doesn't look like its on again as far as I can see.  Any ideas? 

Judi xxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello Judi

Today was my appointment was in that clinic with the Dr.kingsland who spoken throughout the show. He is dealing with me and my hubby, today at the appointment we had a giggle regarding the programme and mentioned how well they all come across. I feel very privileged to be seen by Professor Kingsland himself hehe. 
My partner is not looking forward to masterbatoriam part :-/ hehe.
Dr.kinglands mentioned it was throughout last year, from jan to nov. I think it is only the one ep. 
Judi when do you start?

Maverick** how did it go? Hoping your ok.xxx

2hearts** how are you getting on, when is your next app? Are you due to start anytime soon? Xxx

I had my app today- all abit of a whirlwind really, everything seems to be going really fast. Either that or I cannot get my head around things fast enough. I am due to start my injections Sunday 27th Jan. the Dr at LWH is really happy with the way things are, he basically said 'when are you ready to start' -Me 'NOW'! So here goes. I am now waiting for my invoice to come, pay that then my drugs come. Following that is my app to show me how to use them etc then hoping everything work. I hope I can still join you ladies on this page, come quite fond on you all on this thread and sending all well wishes. 

Xxx


----------



## Judi86

Emma that's fantastic!!!  Hope the next couple of weeks just fly by for you, it will be here before you know it.  Unfortunately I'm still waiting on my genetic blood test result which the nurse at my GP surgery did for me and didn't have a clue and sent it without the referral letter.  Only found out today when chasing up the result! On well won't be too long I'm sure. Think I'm being ambitious if I think I'll start Feb-March now though but we shall see! 

Can't believe you are bein treated by that consultant he really did seem wonderful and so invested in what he does.  Would be wonderful to have a while series wouldn't it? 
Would totally boycott One Born then. 

Lots of love and luck for the next few weeks to all of you xxx


----------



## 2 Hearts 1 Dream

Hi all, hope you are all having a good day. 

Dudders - Thank you for the help with the abbreviations  

HopefulEmma - Thanks great news about your appointment today, I hope the next few weeks goes quickly for you. I understand what you mean about feeling like things are moving too fast. Its such a lot to take in and to try and get your head around. Have you got the date for your appointment to show you how to use the injections or do you have to wait for the drugs to arrive? Its really good that you got to see Prof K. I'm still waiting for my planning appointment to come through, fingers crossed it will come through quickly. Went for my bloods 27th Dec & the nurse said should get my appointment with a couple of weeks and then I would start on my next cycle. 

We watched Baby makers last night too, it was really good. I can't stop thinking about it. It was good to see what's involved in the journey ahead but we also found it very emotional. I was hoping it was going to be a series. My hubby is cringing at the thought of using the masterbatoriam rooms and the touch screen tv eww! 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Thank you for your comments of support. 

We just watched the bb4 documentary and thought it was really interesting. Definitely worth a watch. Even dh thought it was useful! It made me realise how hard the staff try and how much they care which makes me feel in safe hands. Also makes my emotions kind of normalised. 

Worth a look  

Best wishes to all 

Laura    xxx


----------



## Milajayne

Hey ladies; reading all your posts with interest, god so many emotions. Fear, apprehension, excitement, craziness!! 

Blood tests on 3rd jan went fine, AF was late, started 8th jan so began BCP 8th as well. Think I've a long enough wait now, before i start treatment. hurry up!! 

Must watch baby makers, usually the less I know the better but suddenly this is very real now...


----------



## Maverick28

hi everyone, i hope you are all well. 

i have taped baby makers and we are going to watch it over the next few days, how fab you got to meet the professor on there hopeful!! exciting that he will be leading your treatment. 

@hopeful- glad your appt went well hun and you are now just getting the last bits sorted. it does move soooo quick doesn't it. are you excited? such a mixture of emotions from this process. 

afm, i had my appt, whirlwind too! sat through a presentation on what the short protocol is, nurse gave a demo on how to use the drugs. then the embryologist came and spoke to us, then a counsellor. we then got seen by our named nurse who will see us through our treatment. she did the hiv/hepatitis bloods that were outstanding, gave us a bag with stockings and a sharps bin in. then sent us off to the pharmacy to pick up our meds. if the blood tests come back soon enough then i start on my next cd1 which is in 9 days time!!! eeeek. i will be on gonal-f 150mg. 
i am very excited, i can't believe we are moving closer to hopefully getting a long awaited baby. 
hope you all have lovely wednesdays xxxx


----------



## Milajayne

is age a huge factor when they decide which protocol you are on?  I was thinking that since I am 39 in Feb, this may be a reason they may put me on short protocol.  Also - does anyone know the outcomes of short vs long?

Maverick28 - probably stupid question but how do you know when cd1 is when you are taking BCP back to back?

thanks girls.


----------



## Dudders

*Lozzy2b* - Welcome - I'm not sure what else we should all be doing, I will be asking at my planning appointment and will report back!

*Nokkie73* - Welcome. What's your next step then - planning appointment? Have they told you what protocol you'll be doing etc?

*HopefulEmma* - How cool is that eh - your consultant being on the telly!! So glad your appointment went well and how exciting to have a start date. Are you starting straight with stims then or are you starting down regging on the 27th? I am starting this month but most things will happen in February so that's why I joined this thread, so most definitely stick around  I didn't realise you were self-funded - I guess that's something we hadn't really discussed over here! It's funny how it works differently everywhere - we will only be paying for most of it on the day of egg collection and I believe we pretty much just get bills as we go along.

*Judi86* - Hope things happen soon for you hun - how annoying of that nurse! What genetic tests are you having done then? I have to say I thought when you were egg sharing they did all your screening tests at the clinic for free, but I don't really know because it's not something we're eligible for!

*2 Hearts 1 Dream* - I don't think any of our men are looking forward to the masterbatoriums  I really don't know what to expect on that front from our clinic - it could be a broom cupboard for all I know lol.

*Maverick28* - Yay for appointment and starting so soon! I'm not far behind you, but very jealous nonetheless 

*Milajayne* - Usually the key factor on what protocol is used is your AMH level, although it will also depend if you have any other issues like polycystic ovaries. Sometimes short protocol is used for older patients - but to be honest I'm not sure what qualifies as older! I am 36, but in my case using short protocol is due to my PCOS.

We watched the Baby Makers - I thought it would be good for hubby to get a bit more of an idea what will be happening! Although I did sit there sobbing my little heart out to all their results 

AFM in terms of progress we've had a slight set back - our consultant has been taken into hospital - really hope he's going to be ok  What that means for us is that tomorrow's appointment was cancelled - was most upset until I found out why and then I just felt guilty! However, apparently the nurse can still scan me and so we're now going Friday afternoon instead, but will also have our planning appointment at the same time. So even more exciting! Roll on Friday!


----------



## SuzyH

Hello

I am new to this site. (great site by the way) very informative and I feel part of a bigger family and not just my boyfriend and I going through this exciting and anxious journey - so thank you! 

I'm unsure if I am ok to post of this particular forumn but I have been accepted for IVF back in November and I have my PIE this Thursday, I was informed back in November that I would expect to start treatment February/March as I am 40 in April and there is no funding for my area over the age of 40.

I really can't wait for Thursday to get all the information, so excited. But I'm now starting to doubt if I will start treatment in February/March as this seems soon after the PIE.

Can anyone give me their opinion? How long does treatment generally start after attending PIE?

thanks to all

x


----------



## Judi86

Hi Dudders what a nightmare bet you were gutted havig appt cancelled don't feel guilty we all look forward to these appt so much and count the minutes.  Hope your consultant is OK that's terrible news.  Fab that you are having planning appt Etc Friday though! 2 sleeps!! Yay

I had a list of bloods to get done the clinic would charge me even though I'm egg sharing , not sure if its the same everywhere? Been to GP today and he is going to ring genetics and find out what's going ok and what he has to do.  Also said I was still waiting on blood group and CMV and apparently I may not be able to get these done on NHS, only people who can get blood group is if they are donating blood/an organ! Hello I'm donating eggs lol, not altruistically though I guess. 

Might have to hav these done in clinic a 30 pound each which is fine, but the genetic test cost a few hundred so hope I won't have to pay for that as well as 700 for ICSI 

Yikes I talk a lot sorry gals, obviously trying to avoid doing anything too productive today xxx


----------



## Judi86

Hi Suzy I'm sorry I didn't see your post before I replied, 

I'm sorry I can't answer your query really but good luck for Thursday, hope it goes really well and you can get going really soon. Good luck xxx


----------



## SuzyH

Thanks Judi86.

I'm ready to absorb as much information as I can to be ready for this adventure. I'm certainly going down the route of positive thinking and our dreams will come true this year.


----------



## Judi86

Good for you having a PMA! I'm not get good at that sometimes but trying to be.  I've not been on this forum long and never been on anything like this before so still getting used to it and how to reply to everyone etc.  but I am finding it such a support, although possibly becoming slightly obsessed lol.  Whenever I hav news, good or bad I just can't wait to get on here.  Hope it provides a much needed support network when going through your treatment hopefully in he very near future 

Judi xxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Afternoon ladies new and old  

I think I am going to stick to this thread, come fond on all you and wishing you all well. I would also like to see how everyone gets on with there treatments.
I have my appt to show me how to use my drugs Friday 25th Jan then start using 27th Eeeek!! Going so fast. Luckily I am in work most days till then so will not have a minute to think which is what I prefer. Just trying my best to eat, drink and relax (when I can) right. Need to make my womb nice and cosy as I can. I would like to think I could be a good host to my little egg when it goes back in place  heheh.. 

**Dudders- I know it is pretty cool, he seems such a lovely gent too so really pleased. My hubby got on well with him as they sat and discussed ski-ing holidays and places to visit- surreal! It may not be him who does my EC or ET depending date and time these will take place. Indeed roll on Friday for you! When you starting then? Oh I hope your near me with the injections- we can exchange notes 

**Maverick- Are you starting at home injections in 9days? I can't wait for you ladies to start..  I'm so excited for everyone on here.  I think I'm excited but I'm terrified too, I feel like I can't look forward to it too much as I still need to be realistic too. So mixed emotions. What about you? Feel like I am trying to prepare myself for all out comes. Finding things quite hard too as I my 'so called friends' are not really interested so, seeing my mum/family and hubby is my only strength. My friends have lost all interest in my IVF path now, well it has been 10 months of appt talk etc. So to talk to people who want to talk re IVF and hopeful bumps is great! Lol  

**2Dreams- oh your appointment should hopefully be through soon. I had my bloods then waited 2weeks for a letter for the appt I had yesterday. Hopefully you will be starting Feb if you get your appt this month. Fingers crossed for you. My drug appt is 25th Jan then Start at Home in injections 27th Jan. My invoice for the drugs is on its way, once I have received the invoice I call up pay for them over the phone. Then they get shipped. I need to watch the DVD inside the box & take everything I have received in the box to my appt on the 25th. 
Did you attend the IVF evening in Oct at LWH? 

Fingers and toes crossed for us all. 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claireybells

Hi all,

Just thought I'd pop by.  

I'm due to start my downregging on Tuesday with the nasal sprays.  It's all a bit scary at the moment but I am excited too as something is actually happening (the NHS were a bit unhelpful!!).

I've got PCOS and my partner has a high level of antisperm antibodies so it's ICSI for us.  

After a lot of research and decision making we have decided to go to Klinnik Hausken in Norway for our treatment.  I've only really been in that board so far but thought I'd have a look on the other boards.

I'm booked to fly out on 18 February with EC taking place on one of the following 2 days.

I wish you all well in your IVF journey.

Claire xx


----------



## sparkyb123

Hi Ladies, 

I have literally just joined this site and have been reading all your posts. My husband and I decided to try for a baby and i stooped the pill in January 2006.  We kinda hoped it would just happen but after a few years began to get worried that it wouldnt happen for us and finally decided to have some investigations done.  we are unexplained.  we have tried IUI but that was cancelled due to over stimulation.  We are now on our first IVF cycle.  I started the pills on 13th December and then had my AF on new years eve.  started on gonal f injections on 2nd January and the Cetrorelix one on 6th January.  I've had a scan on Monday to check the growth of my follicles and was told that i had 3 on one ovary and 8 on the other.  all ranging between 9 and 11mm.  I had my second scan this morning and was told that i now have 4 on one ovary and 9 or 10 on the other and my biggest one is at 15.5mm.  I also have a very healthy endometrium so all seems to be going to plan so far!  have another scan on Friday so we will see how that goes but they think i could be ready for egg collection on Mon/Tues or Wed next week!  OMG how scary.....  

Like most of you ladies, I am very scared and very nervous and hoping and praying that this will work for us.  It is very hard work trying to stay positive as well as trying to be realistic!  I cant think of anything I want more than to be a mum.  

Im sending you all lots of luck and baby wishes and hope we all get a   very soon. 

xxxxxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello ladies

Sparkyb** that's so good, well done to you. How did you find the injections I am due to start 27th Jan. I am hoping it will go ok once I get started. Could I ask, I have informed work regarding the IVF and injections, turns out I am entitled to 2weeks full pay off to under go IVF or any other fertility treatment, but wondering whether I should take time once the embryo has been put back in the for 10/14days after whilst waiting to see if pregnant or not. Could I ask what your plans are? 

Sending good baby vibes   xx


----------



## Dudders

Emma, are you down regging or starting stims on the 27th? I'll be starting straight away with stims about the same time - 24/25th maybe.


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello dudders

I will be starting down regulation first. 
Once they have put your embryo back in place will you be returning to work until the day you can test to see results of your treatment, unsure of what to do myself. I don't know whether to take holidays or return to work after ET has been complete.

Xxx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi,

Can I join in?? We are now embarking on our first attempt of IVF, AF started on 30th December, started my pill on 31st December and due to start injections on 29th January, all my drugs were delivered yesterday! Feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all so thought I would come on here and chat to people that know exactly how I am feeling!

Thanks x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hello everybody,

Great to see everyone getting moving along and so pleased there are a few of us now starting treatment around the same time.

Dudders- don't feel bad about being annoyed for your cancelled appt, I would have been the same, at least they didn't delay you too much hun. Only 2 weeks til you start stimming ;-)) have you got dates for EC yet?xx

HopefulEmma- You're very close to me with DR- i start on the 24th. You've made me feel better cos my planning appt isn't until 16th and I was worried that I wouldn't get the drugs on time. I might give them a call tho and make sure there won't be any problems if I just pay next week on planning appt as they didn't mention anything to me about posting an invoice and sure they just mean for me to collect drugs on that day?? So close but panicking incase anything goes wrong and delays me... 
I am planning on booking the day of EC off and one day after depending on when this falls, would be ideal if EC was on a thurs then u get the wknd to recover. ET, I may well book a week off, again depending on what day this falls. I have quite a stressful job which involves travelling so don't want to be rushing around like a mad women. Will go back in the 2nd week as may need the distraction ;-)) xx

Sparklyb- wow you are really on the way with your tx and EC next week, you will have to let us all know how it went and what to expect. Fingers crossed you get a good number of eggs hunny   xx

Milajayne- agree with what dudders said, short is normally used if PCOS of if high FSH levels to avoid the risk of OHSS? Hope the days go quickly for you hunny xx

SuzyH- hope you get some dates soon and you are able to start treatment in the next few months. All the waiting is the worst bit but I promise once you are here you wonder where the time has gone. We are all good at wishing our lives away, especially when you think how long we have all been waiting and ttc anyway   xx

Madamtwinkey - you are in the right place Hun, there are some amazing ladies on here at all times to support and offer advice on this journey. There are quite a few of us now that start treatment within the same week so hopefully between us all we will have answers and support to all our queries.


AFM - no real news or updates... Just so excited... DR 2 weeks today, I have an appt booked for 09:30 as the clinic will give me my first appt, them I'm flying solo ;-))
I just want these next 2 weeks to fly!!


To anybody ive missed, apologies but lots of luck to you all, let's make 2013 our year xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi All,

I am pretty new to forum and hope its ok to join this post.

We received our IVF pack through from ninewells confirming we will start Cetrotide protocol in February.  On doing some reading on this i think this is the short protocol.  I thought i would be on the long protocol so was a little surprised about this and not sure for their decision.

My af will not be due to the end of Feb so won't start till then so a little while to get used to the idea.

My Dh only concern is leave from work as new to job and only has 1 day till April so trying to find out how many appointments he actually has to attend.  My mum would come to the others its either that or delay the treatment a month which i don't want to do. 

thanks from a nervous but excited newbie.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi maggie & welcome!

Have you had your nurse planning appt yet and have you signed your consent forms.,? Your DH will need to be there for that appt and obv he will need to be there at your EC day so he can provide his sample. Then that is it of you want. I'm the same with holiday situation and so I am planning on going to ET myself, depending on times etc. DH may be able to pick me up but he works 90 miles away from our clinic so we shall see. 

I would just give your clinic a call and ask why you are on short. There is nothing worst than doubting them and wondering. You need to have complete trust in them throughout this process. Once they explain it, I'm sure it will make sense so don't worry....

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## maggie01

Thanks bambibaby for replying.

I have emailed clinic today regarding protocol and also we thought we would be going.for ICSI as samples from Dh have not been great and the clinic have never taken one.  

What happens at nurse planning appointment.  We signed our consent forms at initial consultation but i know nothing about how to inject etc so assume we will need to go have that explained.  

Thanks


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello to all you newbies to the page.

Bambibaby** thank you for letting me know what your plans are. I just don't know what to do for the best. I want to make sure I am not getting stressed with work once the embryo has been put back in place. But my plan so far is 3weeks off, 2weeks from work which I am entiltied too, to under go any fertility treatments then a week holiday. 

Hoping my drugs come this week or next, as long as they get to me before the 25th Jan I should be fine. 

Good luck to all of you.. Xxx


----------



## Missy122

Well I finally got to speak with the PGD team today, starting on the 5th April now, doing short cycle so I will love and leave you all and wait for the April thread to start. Good luck everyone I really hope this works for each and every one of you


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Ladies, 

My hubby also doesn't have much leave so he will only be having two days off now through this, one for egg collection and then the other one for them to be put back in. My clinic is signing me off for 3 weeks and I am taking 2 days holiday either side of those 3 weeks so I have almost a month off - I intend to do nothing but sit on the sofa watching DVD's on my 2ww!! 

For those of you that haven't had your injection training yet I would say that is a good thing as we had ours on 12th December and we aren't due to start them until 29th January - My hubby is really worried we have forgotten how to do it in that space of time so really wish I had my training nearer the time.  Although I'm sure we will remember once we start - having all these drugs and needles deliviered makes it all so real!

XX


----------



## bambibaby12

Maggie - my understanding of the planning appt is where they talk you through what drugs etc you will take & I think they give you a treatment plan with dates etc on. I have to take consent forms and passport to this appt. I then have an appt on my day 21 and get shown injections then, they will also do my first injection. All clinics are different so just check with yours and make sure to ask any questions if you are unsure xx

HopefulEmma- is that your work who give you 2 wks entitlement for fertility tx? That's brilliant. I haven't even asked, didn't really want anybody knowing but wondering now whether I should ;-)) hope that postman brings yur drugs soon xx

Missy122- sorry to see you leave this thread, hope April comes around soon for you xx

MadamTwinky - Although I'm sure you will be fine, can you not call them and see if they can do you a refresher appt? It does seem strange they were so far apart.
A month off work sounds like heaven. I'm very jealous ;-)) xx


----------



## Milajayne

Watched the baby makers programme last night, it was good that they showed the reality of it, but I was devastated for the couples involved who didn't get their BFP.


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello Bambi. 

Yeah I explained to my boss what was happening due to me having to go for my lap op start of Dec. But I am entiltied to two weeks full pay to under go any fertility treatment, so with my holidays should end up with just over three weeks. Will be taking lots of lovely bubble baths and afternoon naps with my fury baby (my doggy Max)  hehe.. Bambi you should mention it, they should help you. I can't imagen they wouldn't. When you starting, or when is your next appointment now? Just paid for my drugs over the phone waiting for a phone call Monday to arrange delivery aagghhhhhh! Scared. Excited. Nervous.   

Hello to all you other ladies. Wishing everyone lots of luck.. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi HopefulEmma- I start to DR on 24th jan so less than 2 weeks. Gotta admit that the closer it gets I'm getting less and less positive.
When my DH says, "when you're pregnant". I can't help but think its not going to happen... Why me... I just can't even imagine being pregnant sometimes :-((
Sorry. I'm having a bit of a down moment   think, now I know it's me with a problem, I'm scared of letting my DH down....

Wishing you all the luck and baby dust in the world for your cycle hunny xxx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
I am new on here, this is my first post!!  

I am just looking for advice and support during my first IVF cycle, I have my EC booked for Feb 25th and I had my FSH test today and picked up my prescription which has made it all seem pretty real!

Can any of you give me any advice on what i need to be doing between now and my EC? I was told today that I will start injecting on 30th January and I'm not going to be taking the pill.

Thanks


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi LMS13

Our cycles sound really similar, I had my drugs delivered last week and yes that made it all seem very real for us! I start my injections on 29th January due for EC week beginning 25th Feb although I'm currently taking the pill. I'm also a newbie so if sure others will have more experienced advice but all I'm doing is trying to relax as much as possible, we are taking Wellman/well woman conception, plus hubby is taking Omegas 3/6&9 no alcohol or caffeine, my husband is eating walnuts and gojii berries! Think it's just plenty of fruit & veg and protein (I think!) 
Hope this helps a little...


----------



## BabsK

I started DR this morn 
Baseline scan is Feb 5th.
Seems like quite a while to be on DR?

Hope everyone is doing ok

X


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi babsk

Glad to hear your dr, was wondering how you were getting on.

Is it pros tap or spray? We were told pros tap injection lasted 25 days so as of the 18th we need to start sniffing spray to top it up.

Good luck
Cx


----------



## SuzyH

Hello all

Happy Saturday

I had my PIE last Thursday.Wow, so much information to take in. I have my appointment for my bloods on 21st January and they have advised the likely hood of starting from day 1 of my period in February (which will probably be mid February. I made some notes whilst I was there and after reviewing them again today I wrote down the usual timescales are 6 weeks from day 1 of your cycle to taking a pregnancy test. That seems quick. (Happy though)

Is this a reasonable timescale or more optimistic. Can anyone tell me what to expect next? I assume after bloods I await results and a clinic appointment but unsure when I receive drugs.

Thanks to all, hope you are having a good weekend

xx


----------



## Dudders

*SuzyH* - Welcome to the thread  Do you know it took me a while to twig what a PIE was - had me thinking apple, pecan?! But it suddenly clanged home that it was a patient information evening! As you say so much information to take in, but sounds like you'll be progressing quite quickly. If they're talking about you starting on day 1 of your next cycle, that would suggest they plan to put you on short protocol and go straight into stimming. So 6 weeks won't be over optimistic at all, and in fact it's more like 4 weeks. I am on short protocol and am starting stims 24th January and should be testing (if all goes according to plan!) around the 20th February - so short protocol is very quick!

*Judi86* - That's great that your GP sounds like he's batting for your team  So often we're left out in the cold when we don't qualify for NHS funding so it's nice to know there are some gems out there! You're not the only addicted one you know! I have a diary on here which I find amazingly therapeutic - it allows me to come and dump my feelings and it's almost a bit like a problem shared is a problem halved!

*HopefulEmma* - glad you're sticking around! Having had my planning appointment I do kind of feel like a fraud because I'm starting with stims this month and ec is pencilled for 6th February. I think the ship has sailed though and it's a bit late to join the other thread! So we will be doing injections around the same time, but they will be slightly different, as you're down regging. We can still compare notes though! Sorry to see that you're feeling a bit alone with it all - we haven't told anyone other than my mum, so we don't have anyone to share with, which of course makes FF a lifeline! In terms of time off you might want to soldier on and take the time off from egg collection, although if you tag some holiday on, then there's no reason not to start earlier. Just remember it's easy to go stir crazy being stuck indoors 

*Claireybells* - Hi and welcome to the thread - wow Tuesday is just around the corner now - how very exciting!!!

*sparklyb123* - Welcome, wow almost there then! Fingers crossed for a good scan and good luck for ec 

*Madam Twinky* - Welcome and you're definitely not alone feeling overwhelmed so you're in good company!

*bambibaby12* - We can have our pre treatment 2ww together as we're both starting on the same day. I know I'm lucky to be on short protocol so not long at all until ec for me eeek - good job though as I have ZERO patience 

*maggie01* - Welcome - As far as I'm aware, it is really only egg collection that they HAVE to be there .... for obvious reasons  We are slightly similar in not wanting to waste hubby's holiday so he will be booking the day off for ec and then we have discussed him taking a sick day to be at et - only because the dates aren't set in stone and so it will be hard to book days off weeks in advance when both might change at the last minute! You'll need to check if he needs to come to the planning appointment - some clinics insist on it and others aren't bothered - we had our planning appointment yesterday and brought all our forms home to fill in.

*Missy122* - Sorry to see you go - good luck for April and hope it comes around quickly for you 

*LMS13* - hello and welcome! Everyone will be doing things slightly differently, but it sounds like you're on long protocol, so you will start injecting (or maybe sniffing) and about 2 weeks later you will probably have a period and a baseline scan and then start stimulating for about 2 weeks and you'll be monitored more closely through this phase until ec. Sorry if I've got any timings wrong there but I'm not down regging so not positive how it works.

*BabsK* - that does sound like a while doesn't it, but every clinic does things differently! Most inconvenient for us ladies trying to figure out what's happening lol. Some people down reg using the pill for several months I believe so it's not necessarily all bad.

*AFM* - Had an exciting day yesterday confirming we're starting, but have had a very emotional day when I realised my smear is out of date  It doesn't sound like it's the end of the world though - I'll get one done next week and they get the results very quickly so it shouldn't hold anything up. It best not is all I can say!


----------



## gcrolls

Hi all,

Hope I am ok to join you on here.
This is our first icsi cycle and started AF today so expect to start sniffing on or aroumd the 25th of the month.
Stomach in butterflies now its started so feeling very excited and nervous. Hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## HopefulEmma

Evening ladies, including all you newbies. Welcome  

Gcrolls** Welcome. Wishing you luck. 

Bambi** I know how you feel, I cannot talk about anything else. This is all that is on my mind at the moment. You need to remember you are doing your best. I feel I need to be positive and excited but also trying to stay realistic. Fingers crossed though Hun. It could happen   we're a day apart with all this too. Starting or going through fertility problems is hard on any couple, you may just be feeling sensitive, that's nothing unusual. 

Stay strong. If you need to let off steam you can always pop on here. 💜

Dudders** was feeling a tad sorry for ones self the other day, snapped out of it now.
Regards to my time off I will be taking just over three weeks. Your getting so close now, how are you feeling? Hope your doing brilliant. 

Xxx


----------



## Dudders

*gcrolls* - Welcome - not long until we all get going now!

*HopefulEmma* - Glad you're feeling better - it's so easy to get too caught up in all this, so don't beat yourself up over it. I am very exciting to be starting so soon - but rather more panicked than came across earlier - very worried about my smear causing a problem. On the upside I only have to get to Monday before I can do anything about it. I'll have to pay for it, but at least I can get it done quickly and as long as there are no major problems it won't affect us progressing with tx.


----------



## Madam Twinky

Morning ladies,

I feel like I have been through the motions really, when AF arrived I initially felt down that we hadn't managed to conceive naturally then that turned to excitement that I could phone the clinic and actually get things going, then the nerves kicked in then I was in floods of tears that it wasn't going to work!!! Anyway I feel I have all that our of my system now and am just trying to relax and remain positive! I keep telling myself that's the only thing I can do....

I have a great support network around, I have decided not to hide my ivf although I totally understand why some people do, my family all know (My Brother has had 7 unsuccessful attempts if ivf/icsi) great friends and my Boss is in full support and has given me anytime off that I've needed and I've got just under a month off for EC/ET etc. 

Although coming on here is invaluable for help, advice and comfort...

xx


----------



## Maverick28

Hi everyone

Welcome to all the newbies. 

Just wondering whether I am OK to stick around in here? AF has got me early so I should be cd1 tomorrow.so testing will be middle of Feb for me. Eeeek 

This is certainly an emotional rollercoaster, up and down!!unfortunately I don't get paid time off work for treatment so am now trying to juggle my annual leave while also doing longer days while I can to cover appts. Nightmare!


----------



## Dudders

Of course you should stick around Maverick! How incredibly exciting, have you got a scan tomorrow then, and have you got all your drugs ready to start?


----------



## Maverick28

Thanks dudders. So as long as AF is still here in the morning, she has a habit of coming and going!! Then I have to call tomorrow and register my cycle. Then I will start gonal-f on Tuesday morning. Drugs agree here, gonal are in the fridge and the day 5 ones are in the kit bag. Can't believe we are starting!! 
Love this thread, it moves quickly though lol Xxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Maverick- 

Wishing you well, good luck. Fingers and toes are crossed. 

Xx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone!
Wow, I was so excited to get a reply from you guys!
Madam Twinky, we may well end up doing EC same day! Yeah im eating well (well 99% of the time!) and i switched to de caff tea! Im feeling pretty relaxed about it all at the moment, which may change but could also be thanks to acupuncture!

Is anyone else having acupuncture? I have been having it since October and she has totally changed my periods…..for the best! and helps me to relax, sleep better etc, its great!

Dudders - thank you for explaining what will happen for me, there is soo much to remember, I had totally forgotten about the next lot of drugs for stimulation.  I am off work the week before my planned EC so that will be useful if I’m having scans etc!

Hope everyone else is well!
x x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi LMS13, that's great that we will hopefully be around the same time, There is another thread within cycle buddies Feb/March and there is a couple on there that are doing the treatment the same time as us to.

I did have acupuncture a few months ago and although I liked the actual treatment and it didn't really make me feel any different and the trouble was the lady that was doing it she kept moaning at me if I dare eat anything with any sugar whatsoever and I felt that she was dictating to me a lot so I used to come out feeling more annoyed than when I went in so I gave it up and the trouble with living in Cornwall is there isn't much choice for Acupuncturist! But I have read so many good reports on having acupuncture while having ivf.


----------



## LMS13

Oh that's a shame, the lady is see is great!
I just hope time goes quickly, I'm desperate to get started now!!
x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Me too!! Will feel more pro active when the injections start, my Husband is desperate to get going hopefully not just for the reason he gets to stab me with a needle each day!!!!!


----------



## Charlieb1

Am I able to join here guys?! 
I have just found out today that I will be starting ivf / meds on the 31st jan! So excited now, can't believe that we are there after such a long journey! Xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Charlieb1 - You are more than welcome here   look forward to sharing our experiences together...


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks Madam Twinky! Its so nice to be able to share things with people who really understand!
I feel really impatient today, its crazy, we have waited nearly 2 years to get to this point and we only have 2 weeks to wait but today I feel anxious as I want it to be now!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Charlieb - dont worry you are perfectly normal. you go through various different emotions as I well know... and I havent even started my treatment yet  . The waiting for dates is definately a hard time and yes, we all want it now!

Ive just been for my nurse planning appt and collected my drugs so not long now, start DR next thursday but i really wish i could just do it now haha! Its madness really when u think how long we have all been ttc...a few more mths should be a piece of cake ;-) 

Good luck to you hunny on your journey xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Thank you! I am glad I am not the only one who feels like this! 
It is crazy isn't, 2 weeks is nothing compared to the last 3 years!! It will be worth the wait!! 
Good luck to you too bambibaby12 x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks hunny!!

Which clinic are you cycling at? Wouldnt it be great if we could get some BFPs to kick of the year    xx


----------



## Dudders

Welcome Charlie

Hope everyone is welll 

I'm going mad waiting here ... how on earth will I cope with a 2ww?!?!?!


----------



## bambibaby12

Dudders, i couldnt agree with you more....   and to top it off, now everytime i open the fridge i see my drugs!! i just wanna get started now!! haha!!
Hope these next few weeks fly by xx


----------



## Charlieb1

I do feel very positive about this year ladies!! We will defo kick start the year with bfp's all round!
I'm based in Leeds, what about everyone else? X


----------



## Madam Twinky

I am down in Cornwall x


----------



## bambibaby12

I'm in Oxford but having treatment at BMI Priory in Birmingham, working around that area a lot at the min so means I can nip to hospital for all scans whenever needed without having to book time off work ;-))


----------



## k888tey

Hi all,

Wondering if I can join this post?  First IVF starting at the end of this month.  Down regging starts 30th Jan and EC hopefully on 5th March!!!  Ahhhhhhh so excited/nervous/fearful/scared/hopeful!!!!!!!!!!!  Didn't know you could feel so many emotions all in one go!!!


x


----------



## SuzyH

Hello all

I've my bloods this Monday coming, so I am very early on in the process, but I am 40 in April. The hospital rang me today to advise they are pushing me through so I get the funding. So they have given me my 1st clinic appointment 13th February to then start on my next cycle. That's great news, however I'm allowed 2 IVF treatments on funding but due to my age they have said I will only be able to get one in. It means this is our one and only chance at it. I feel very positive though.

I'm so excited I think I am going to burst! This website is great as it give me an opening to talk about it as we haven't told many people, just parents.

What should I expect at my first clinic appointment?  Do they go through a plan with you? And talk about the drugs?

xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Suzy- is this your 1st consultation or nurse planning appt. At consultation they discuss ways forward, but as you are saying you have already been accepted for IVF i am guessing ur appt is with nurse where they go into more detail about the ivf process and discuss your meds and how these work. Are you long or short protocol? I had my nurse appt yesterday and as i start DR next week i also collected my drugs yesterday. I then go back next thurs and they show me how to do my first injection but all clinics are different and have diff drugs etc. Some ppl only have 1 injection for the whole of DR,

Hope the above helps you a little & good luck xxx


----------



## Dudders

*bambibaby12* - Only a week until we start though  Although I'm glad I don't have to face my drugs every day!

*k888tey* - Welcome 

*SuzyH* - at a guess I would say this would be a planning appointment with a nurse as you went to a patient information evening. They'll go through your treatment plan, what drugs you'll take, time scales, forms if you haven't already filled those in and answering your questions.

*Maverick28* - How are you finding stims so far hun?

*sparklyb123* - Any news from you - did your egg collection happen on Tuesday?

Hope everyone is doing ok - such a nervous time ahead of us! It may be exciting, but it doesn't stop it being scarey!!

Is anyone else self-funding? I've been looking at where to buy drugs today and it's probably going to be easier to buy from my clinic as although a little more expensive, at least I can return what I don't use! I can't see Asda refunding my leftovers!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi dudders, yeh I'm self funding and paid and collected my drugs yesterday. Didn't even know places like Asda did them... I just thought prices were pretty standard everywhere so dunno if mine is expensive. It was £700 for buserelin & 375 dose menopur....?? 

Can not wait to get started, will be one injection down this time next week )) xx


----------



## SuzyH

Good morning

Thanks for the responses.

Yes, I believe it's my nurse appointment. I've got that on the 13th in hope they can start things off at my next cycle which would be around 15th or 16th Feb. That's all I know really. I don't know what plan I will be on, long or short. It's very strange all this time trying and now I've only got a month but I am counting the days down and it just can't come quick enough. It's all I think about, feels like my life in on hold. But I keep telling myself that whilst I am a realistic person and I know the rates of success aren't high I am also being very positive and my gut tells me this will work. I'm eating healthy, relaxing lots and doing my best not to let it totally consume my life so I don't get stressed about it.
I'm just taking each step at a time and my only concern at the moment is timescales and trying to get bloods, appointment and plan sorted prior to my next cycle in mid February seems a bit optimistic to me. What you do guys think? Is this achieveable?

Have a good day

Sue
x


----------



## Dudders

bambibaby12 - sounds pretty good to me if that's all your menopur - I'll only be on about 150iu a day and my bill (even through Asda!) will be £400-500. That's not even including the other drug I need! I think buserelin is a fairly cheap drug. Sounds like you have a bargain there because 375iu a day of menopur would be £800/£900 for 10 days! Wish I was near your clinic!

SuzyH - it depends how co-operative your clinic are, but getting it all done in a month should be achievable - I had my bloods done and my planning meeting within 4 weeks, and that was with Xmas interfering for 2 weeks of that! I have my fingers crossed for you but I'm sure it will all be fine


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello ladies, 

Haven't been on for a while. Trying to switch off and concentrate on work. It's worked anyway! 

Had a follow up appt at my clinic yesterday, it's confirmed I am on the long protocol. 
Received my drugs this morning, looking at my needles in the drug pack and its making me queasy! Hehe..
Only 8days till I start! Seems so far away till EC. Things are looking up, trying for three years in nothing compared to a few days  

Are any of you lovely ladies on the long protocol? Would love to share stories    

Hope all you other ladies I have been speaking with are well. Sending you lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi Everyone, 
It really is exciting times for us all isnt it!! It is a weird feeling as well, like waiting for a holiday but not at the same time!
I just cannot seem to think about anything else, tried to have an extra hour in bed this morning but just couldnt stop my thoughts! Its all positive thoughts tho about what will it be like when we get given good news etc! Eeekkkk so exciting! 
Really need to try and find something to take my mind off it though- work normally does this but not this time!  

HopefulEmma: I'm on short protocol, starting the meds 2 weeks yesterday so not long reallly! I am sure we will get used to the needles after a day or 2! How long is long protocol?

SuzyH: I went to my nurses app on Tuesday expecting to be told that we would start in 2 months and they have put us straight on to my next cycle so depending on the clinic, your timescales should be achievable 

Hope everyone is ok x xx


----------



## SuzyH

Charlib1 and Dudders
Thanks for your responses. I'm feeling even more excited now. I need the 13th of Feb to come around quickly. I can't wait till I can start talking about what protocol I am on and dates of EC.  I really think I'm going to burst!    

I think I am doing everything right now, relaxing and healthy diet. I think the only question still about the diet is ref sweetners - if I can still use them in my tea and over cereal, but I think I will ask them on Monday when I go for bloods.

xx


----------



## Charlieb1

In addition to your post SuzyH, I was hoping someone might be able to help with diet etc.... has anyone made any big changes to their eaing habits? Are there are any strict no no's? (already stopped drinking alcohol and cut caffine out) I want to try and plan some meals over the next few weeks with lots of good food that will help! xx


----------



## SuzyH

Hi Charlieb1

I've done the same. cut out alchohol and caffine, but there is so much confusion out there. Some say lots of pineapple, some say not, some say lots of milk. some say not. I think it gets far too complicated so until I know differently I am sticking to multi vits, Iron and folic acid, eating lots of fruit and veg, changed to skimmed milk rather than semi skimmed and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

treatment is getting close

Regarding diet, there is a couple of threads on diet on the main IVF thread 

What i did was, cut out caffiene and alcohol
Drank 1 pint of organic semi skimmed milk per day (i did try protein shakes but they made me heave) if you dont like milk how about making a smoothie with fruit 
Drank 1 glass of pineapple juice a day
5 brazil nuts per day
High protein diet (chicken mainly was a bit repetitive but worth it during the stimming stage)
Five a day (smoothies helped with this!)
Drank 2 litres of water per day minimum

After stimming i stuck to the same except didnt have pineapple juice, advised to treat body as if PG 

Hope this helps

Donna


----------



## gcrolls

Hi all, 
So I have recieved my schedule in the post and phoned for drugs. 
Start sniffing on the 1st of feb follwoing drug arrival on the 28th. 
Feels so long away! Which in the grand scale of time to get this far its really not.
Has everyone told work? I have a male boss whos a bit of a joker and I cant think of anything worse than telling him. HR have told me I get 5 extra days paid leave for ivf but have to agree them with him if I want to take it as leave. 
I have a number of extra scans due to pcos while taking injections not sure if it would be easier to say something or not
Very ecited and very anxious not knowing what too expect and how my body mighy respond had one cyst at consent meeting.
Have other people found cysts and has it delayed the treatment?  Going a bit


----------



## SuzyH

Hi gcrolls

I have to say that is my dilemma do I tell work or not.

I think I will see how I am on the drugs and if I'm not doing too well I may tell them then. I'm hoping through taking annual leave for appointments I can get away without having to say anything

x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Morning ladies,


Gcrolls** I don't get along very well with my boss she is an older women, she's abit stern straight to the point kind of lady. I was really holding back from telling her but then I was stressing out over the days I may need to take off, appts etc. Also I am quiet active with my job so I want to take it easy when I go back in. I ask for a moment with her explained and without me fully understanding the company's policies I am entiltied to two weeks full pay to under go fertility treatment. Best thing I could of done. Good luck with telling your boss, he has to fully respect you and keep in conifedence what you have told him. 
Are you on the long protocol, I start my at home injection 27th Jan. I wanted the sniffer, my clinic prefer the injections    It should all fly over now. Xx


----------



## gcrolls

Hi,
Thanks guys for the response.
Yes I  am on long protocol.
I think ill wait and see how I get on with the drugs and then take it from there! I have booked a mixture of leave and to work from home its just difficult not knowing how ill react so dates could change. Dont really want the extra worry of trying to hide it from him but really dont want to tell him. Ill see how I get on.


----------



## lozzy2b

Had a funny day today, went with my best friend, her mum and 3 other girls bridesmaid shopping. The wedding is in august and is abroad. I've explained that I may be pregnant which may cause issue with dresses but also my attendance. After a few dresses we agreed on the same one. After discussion with everyone and the 2 shop assistants, they decided to order me one size up and put a panel in if needed. They said all dresses needed to be ordered this week at the latest.

The dress cost around 200 quid. I might not go to the wedding, or be too full of baby.  Then the dresses will be odd with 2 one colour, 1 the other. 

I suggested that I not be a bridemaid but bride and mother of the bride were adamant that I would attend in a proper dress. 

Not only am I concerned about wasting my friends money and disappointing her. I'm upset that when they measured me I'm a size 8 top and 12 bottom.

But mostly I'm frightened that I won't be pregnant. It's like a milestone that won't be achieved. 

DH is really cross with me because I now feel rubbish and am moaning and moping around.

I feel selfish and also like I'm letting everyone down.  I almost feel like by going today, it's like an acknowledgement that it's not going to work.

It's hard to explain to others how I feel so wanted to speak with you ladies

AF due 31st Jan scan 1st or 2nd Feb. Short protocol. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Lozzy2b

Try not to worry too much. You have planned as much as you can and explained you situation to your friend and even offered to step back as a Bridesmaid so there is nothing more you can do and I'm sure your friend will be so pleased that your ivf has worked that she won't worry about the Bridesmaid situation. 

I know how you feel with trying to plan stuff as we've been trying for a baby for about 3 years I have ducked out of so much, concerts, hen weekends etc I always just think I'll be pregnant by then so always make my excuses and not plan to go then the time comes and goes and I'm still not pregnant   My Husband has now given me tickets for Kings of Leon concert in July and I said to him I won't be able to go if I'm pregnant and he's told me just to relax and worry about it nearer the time and I really think it is the best policy and maybe the time you do plan is the time you won't actually be able to go.

Hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi madam twinky

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I think you're right,  it is best to try not to worry about it. It won't help things if I do. 

I spoke with my friend again and confirmed I'd told her every option. She is more than happy what ever eventuality. 

I just need to chill out, some days are easier than others. Definitely think planning for the future just puts me on edge... what will be will be!

Thanks again  

Wishing you the best of luck  xxx


----------



## chezbond

hi everyone im cheryl and ive been trying for a baby with my partner for 7/8 yrs ive been told i got unexspained infortitly i got my appointment on the 18/2/2013 at st marys in manchester to see wt treatment they will be putting me on cant wait   can anyone tell me anything about wt will happen and how long i will be waiting after this appointment thanks hope to hear from someone im new to think never done anything like this before


----------



## chezbond

hi everyone im new to this im abit scared dont no what to expect wen i go bk to the hosp can anyone help me please xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi chez  

At your 2nd appt this is usually with a nurse and they will discuss the IVF process in more detail with you and answer any questions you have. They will also explain what protocol you will be on and the medication u will be taking.
This appt we had to take all consent forms and passports but each clinic is different. Where are you cycling at hunny??
Feel free to ask me any other questions, this is only my first cycle so I don't know everything but I'm sure someone will jump on and help us out when needed ;-))

Good luck Hun and lots of   to you xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ps, I've blown you some bubbles for luck xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this forum. Starting my first (hopefully last) ivf with the lister. It will be the long protocol. Advised to go on contraceptive pills for 2 weeks before injections.  Anyone else having their ivf with the lister?

Wishing everyone all the best...


----------



## lucie locket

Hi Everyone!

Can I join in?! 

Due to start my first ICSI in Feb!

I start meds 25th Jan. Very excited now after a few awful months! 

Making sure I eat well, exercise & try to stay relaxed!!

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world! xxx


----------



## chezbond

hi bambibaby12 its chezbond
im starting in manchester in st marys yes ive been for all the blood test and the scans and my partner as done all he needs to do aswell im just a bit scared with not knowing wt is going to be happening thats all im new to this site didnt even know there was one till i asked google about any treatments 
and im abit worryed when you said about our passports we dont have one my partner only as a birth certicate and i got my birth ceriticate to my my driving lienece will that dont and is there anything else i will need to take 
thanks so very much for ur help now i dont feel so alone now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Chezbond - think they can also do It if they know your NHS number or driving licence but just check with your clinic to make sure, you don't wanna turn up with the wrong thing and have the treatment delayed. Dont be afraid to ask any questions,, they are used to us all getting scared and worried. I made a point of writing down a load of questions & the nurse at my appt was more than happy to help as are ppl on this site!

Good luck xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi Everyone!!
Hope we are all ok!
My meds arrived this morning (surprising considerng the snow!) Even more excited now as another step closer!
Just wanted to ask a question, within the box of meds there are some paracetamol suppositorys! Any ideas why or when we need them? I am thinking after EC but the nurse did say that it shouldnt hurt after?
x Charlie x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Charlie...

Dunno about paracetamol ones... i just got the progestrone ones which is after ET i think?? hmm, now u have me confused...! One think i did notice was that I got 3 boxes of burserelin and then 6 boxes of menopur. in the menopur boxes their are vials and needles but i didnt get any with the burserelin?? Did you get any other needles etc? I do have an appt on thurs morning where they show me how to inject so can check then and sure i can collect any further if needs be?? xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Bambibaby12

I have already had all my drugs, needles etc delivered and had my training and you need two type of needles for the Menopur, You need a large type (I wouldn't want this one being jabbed in me!!) and a small type for administering, the small type is the same for the Burselin & Menopur so I guess you had the larger type delivered and maybe you collect the smaller type from your clinic?? I would always phone them and ask if you are in any doubt. 

Hi Charlieb1 not sure about the paracetamol suppository's?? Maybe they provide you with them incase for pain relief?? I only had the Progesterone ones in mine but sometimes they delivery you more of what you need and sometimes things for 'just in case' 

Welcome to all the newbies!!

xxxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks Bambibaby12 and Madam Twinky,
I have gone through the training and they showed me about the 2 needles for menopur and then the other one which comes as a needle anyway. Our nurse did give us another bag of needles though as she said that sometimes they dont supply enough needles. Maybe they will give them to you at your appointment bambibaby12?
well the paracetamol is a mystery! I will find out next week when i go for my app! Hopefully I wont need them!
Thanks again guys x x x baby dust to all! x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks for the info MadamTwinkey- yeh I will quiz them on thursday. Just checked the menopur box and there is 1 prefilled injection and then 9x "disposable syringes"?? I have 6 boxes of menopur... I know I am on a fairly high dose, (300) so must need a few of these a day as think they are only planning on stimming me for 2 weeks, (dependant on how i respond i guess)... I am dreading this teaching appt now. might need my pen and paper to make notes. Sure i am going to mess this up


----------



## Madam Twinky

Don't worry Bambibaby12 you'll be fine. I started to worry as I had my injection training on 12th December and I'm not due to start injecting my Bersulin until 29th January and my Menopur until 12th Feb!! I was worried that I was going to forget what to do but once all my drugs and needles arrived it seemed fairly straight forward. If you are like me I need 3 vials per injection for the Menopur so it looks like you have a lot  but its 3 powders & 1 liquid per injection.

I'm sure it will all become clear when you go for your appointment.


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh i must admit that i am worried about mixing the menopur. surely they could have worked out an easier way?? Just want this to be perfect and go to plan. Numpty here is sure to make a mistake   xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Bambibaby &Madam Twinki,


I'm scouting on reasonable pricing for IVF drugs. Did you by any chance buy yours  from Healthcare at Home? 

I'm on the long protocal, so won't be starting injections until around 11th of Feb. I'm also on a high dose of menopur  (300)

Wishing you all the best..


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Minnie

I bought mine direct from the clinic, I didnt realise there were other options to be honest and it was so easy to do.

You are on the same dose menopur as me. My clinic did a package so i got my 300 menopur, burserlin, pessaries and trigger shot for £700. Not really discussed with anybody but think this is quite a good price?? xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Bambibaby

I'm cycling with the lister, what about you? I've got a quote from healthcare at home for 10 doses of Menopur, pessaries, nasal spray and the contraceptive pill for for £721, so I think you're price sounds good. I don't think mine includes the trigger shot and etc. Anyway it will probably be much cheaper than buying from the lister pharmacy I'm assuming. I'm on a high dose of Menopur as I have low AMH. My consultant generally gives 225 but guess they need to make me produce more eggs.
I think we will start Menopur around the same time..Mine should be if all goes well around the 11th or 12th of Feb.  Before that I will be on the contraceptive pill (apparently to make my ovaries sleep)
All exciting but very nerve wrecking as well..


----------



## bambibaby12

Minnie - yeh my AMH is low too, (6.2) which at age 28 is pretty poor i think so yeh i am on high menopur, really hope we get a good number and quality eggs then embryos so we can freeze some. Not sure if my AMH is going to decrease rapidly :-(
I am cycling at BMI Priory in Birmingham, working alot around Brum at the moment so it means i can just pop in and out for all the scans without having to book time off as annual leave.
Are you on short protocol then? When do you start down reg? xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi Bambibaby12 and Minnie2,
Hope you don't mind me commenting on your chat!
My AMH is 7 which is also low for my age (27, nearly 2 and they have put me on 400 of menopur. That sounds really high to me after reading your posts. Did they say if you would be on that level the whole way though or could it go up/down?
Also, do you guys have your resulst from your follicle count and FSH as well? Mine sort of contradict each other as some results are ok and some are bad- they have said that i am a bit of a grey area and not sure how i will respond (this scares me a bit going straight in at 400!)
xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Charlie,

Course you can jump on.... Really do not worry! Even when the AMH level is known, people respond in so many different ways.

The clinics will advise you that they may need to up or down the dose depending on how you're responding. You will probably have 2 or 3 scans when stimming and if your dose is too high they will drop this and likewise if you arent responding enough they will up your dose.

My FSH etc all came back as normal, from memory it was 4 or something. All i remember is these initial tests were all ok, so was clear i am ovulating so they just stuck me in the "unexplained" category.... since going private and having the AMH done its clear not all is as it seems ;-)

Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

ps charlie - when do you start DR?? I have my first jab on thursday.... getting nervous now


----------



## daisypops

Hi everyone, just thought I'd introduce myself...

I've never posted on here before - I'm a bit of a lurker to be honest and tend to just read all your helpful posts! 

This is my hubby and I's first IVF with ICSI attempt and are feeling a mixture of excitement and nervousness. Down regging at the mo with Synerel nasal spray. I've heard about some awful side effects of this spray but so far so good - I keep waiting for the bad things to start!  Got my baseline scan on Monday 28th and should start injecting Menopur after that which I'm a touch nervous about.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks bambibaby, that makes me feel better! Don't know what I would do without this www!!
I'm on short pro and have to start taking the pill on first day of next af which is due this Sunday and then first injections start the Thursday after. So a week after you! Eekk! Not long for u now, exciting!!
Is this ur first Ivf? How come its private and not nhs? Xxx
Good luck to you too Hun xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Charlie.

Oxford PCT only fund ladies between 30-34yrs old so that ruled us out but to be honest I am glad we have gone private anyway as it seems much quicker. I am not the best at waiting and seems some PCTs waiting lists are looooonnnnggggg 

By the time we start IVF it will have been just 3mths from our initial referrall from our GP. Yes... even though private the clinic still insisted on GP referral?? weird!!

Hopefully we will be on the 2ww at a similar time too... now that is when i will get scared lol xx


----------



## Dudders

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well - really not long now for many of us! I cannot believe that in 3 days time I will just be doing my first injection ... eeek!

*HopefulEmma* - Exciting to have all your drugs - now just a case of waiting! I'm short protocol but most of the ladies here are on long - check the front page and I have noted everyone's protocols where they've mentioned them.

*gcrolls* - Cysts come and go hun, so fingers crossed it won't be anything that will interfere with your start date 

*lozzy2b* - You've done what you can hun, and I'm glad you feel more comfortable after speaking to your friend again.

*Minnie2* - Welcome - I'm with the Lister but through a satellite clinic so will only be in there for ec and et, with all my monitoring at the satellite.

*lucie locket* - Welcome to you too 

*chezbond* - Welcome to you too  I'd check with your clinic but you should be ok as long as you have your NHS number as this or your passport number goes on all your forms. As far as I'm aware it's so you can be tracked further down the line by the HFEA.

*Charlieb1* - Yay for meds arriving. Sorry I have no idea about the extra suppositories - just check with your clinic.

For all those self-funding and buying your own drugs, there is something called the BNF (British National Formulary) which lists the base price of all the drugs. As far as I'm aware this should then usually be the minimum price you would expect to pay. Asda do not for profit IVF drugs, and certainly the prices I have compared (Menopur, Cetrotide and Cyclogest) are the same as the BNF so I would be inclined to believe the not for profit claim. For those interested, Menopur 75iu is £16.38 a vial, Cetrotide 0.25mcgs £22.61 per prefilled syringe and Cyclogest 400mg (15) £10.18. You can search for what you need by googling bnf price for .... insert name of drug here. If anyone needs any help, just shout. It's worth asking your clinic's policy on drugs - mine will take back unused drugs, which obviously the likes of Asda and Healthcare at Home etc won't. So although my clinic charge slightly more I will buy my menopur from them as my dose may change throughout the process, so no point in paying for drugs I don't need!


----------



## bambibaby12

Dudders, sorry if im being numb but whats a satellite clinic?? xx


----------



## Dudders

In my case it's where the clinic itself doesn't do IVF on site, so they work hand in hand with a clinic that does. It means I get to go somewhere local to be monitored and then go in to the Lister for collection and transfer. Whereabouts are you in Oxon bambi? I'm just over the border in Bucks


----------



## bambibaby12

ahhh that makes sense and thats really good, much less stressful if you arent having to do the long journeys...! I may have to look into that next time.
I am in Banbury so North Oxfordshire. We have been looking at a few places in Bucks to move to, (aswell as Northants & Oxon) so many nice little villages which my dog would love ;-) whereabouts are you?


----------



## Dudders

Actually it's still a little way to the clinic, but having been under their care since May, it was almost a no brainer to stay where we are. It's also just one consultant, so a more personal experience. I'm on the outskirts of High Wycombe bambi . What sort of areas have you been looking at?

Oh and hi daisypops, welcome and I'll add you to the front page when I next do an update


----------



## bambibaby12

yeh that makes more sense - at least they know your full history and builds your trust in them.

I like Amersham, Steeple Claydon and Buckingham. I know all a bit random and spaced out but still need to be commutable for my DH who is based in Milton Keynes... so as long as he can get there he is happy ;-) Only other stipulation is a double garage for his motorbikes


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Charlieb1

The suppositorys are probably for EC day, some clinics suggest pain killers pre/post EC to help with any pain you may have, many ladies have mild AF pains and it helps with this, if unsure about anything always double check with your clinic 

Donna


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Minnie,

I haven't paid for my drugs. We are currently starting our one and only NHS funded cycle.


----------



## Minnie2

All the best Madam Twinky 
Dudders -Hope it goes well with the lister. Which consultant are you with?

Bambibaby & CharlieB, yes my AMH is at shocking 2.95 which why they have put me on a quite a high dose. It will be monitored through the cycle with scans, they will either increase/decrease the dosage. On the positive side of things, a low amh just means that you body would not be able to produce as many eggs during collection but it doesn't affect the quality of the eggs. The younger you are the better quality of eggs you're supposed to produce.
CharlieB- The AMH doesn't really move much. It will decrease as you get older. My FSH was normal, 5 i believe but the consultants in lister look at the amh levels to decide on what dosage of medicine to provide you. I'm on the long protocol as they say the success rates are higher in my case.

Not looking forward to injections..i hope it's doesn't have side effects like cramps and hot flushes....

Good luck ladies


----------



## SuzyH

Morning ladies

Well I had my last lot of bloods done yesterday. We have our clinic appointment with the nurse booked for 13th Feb. The nurse yesterday was lovely. She explained the process to me and we looked at some dates. I am 40 on 9th April and it looks like EC could be on my birthday. Oviously we will get the plan all confirmed at our appointment on the 13th. I had an awful 30th Birthday and promised myself I would make sure I had a good 40th. I have been saving to go to Hawaii for 6 years now, but after then meeting my current boyfriend over 2 years ago and us TTC, Hawaii has gone out the window now, as hopefully I will have a better birthday present. Well, it's either going to be a good one or an awful one. Please God, let it be a good one, with some positive results


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow!!

It's just hit me that this will be the first time ever I will have a lil embryo inside me!! This will be the closest I have ever been to being pregnant and I can't wait!

Sorry ladies for the random thought but I just took 5 minutes to think about this process and just can't quite believe that it is finally happening!!

Roll on being PUPO!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Suzy I really hope this is your time and you get the most amazing 40th present in the world! Good luck xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bambibaby - fantastic really hope you EC goes well this week. It's such a milestone and a relief.

Dudders - how are you? Not spoken to you in a while.  Not sure if you remember we had a good old chat in the chat room.


Cx


----------



## SuzyH

Hi Bambibaby 12

That must be a great feeling. For all the time I have waited a few weeks for me will come so quickly but I just can't wait to get to the point you are at now.
it's so exciting.

x


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi everyone! 
We are all another day closer!!
Bambi - May i join you with your excitement!!! EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK!!!!!! I am feeling so excited now as well, it will be the same for me also, the closest i will have ever been to being pregnant after what feels like a lifetime of trying!! we will do it!!! Have you got a potential date for EC yet? Mine is the 11th feb xx

Donna - Thank you for letting me know about the sup, hopefully I won't need them! 

Suzy- Really hope you have an amazing bday present! 

Minnie- Thanks for the info re AMH, its so difficult to know what to read into and what not isnt it. I am just going with the flow now and staying positive throughout! It only takes 1!!

Daisypops - Welcome and lots of baby dust back!!


----------



## ughhhh

Hiya!
If you don't mind I am going to join you ladies......
Finally been approved for funding at Guys and have our consultation on 5 Feb to confirm protocol etc....
Feeling quite positive atm (well trying) and have my first acupuncture session tonight. Anyone else doing/ eating anything special in preparation


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks *Suzy * & *Cardall* - I am perhaps a little premature with my excitment, i start DR on 24th Jan but I havent really thought about any further than that until today and it just sorta hit me that I will soon be one of those lovely ladies on the 2ww board... Just seems very surreal, throughout all of ttc i almost say to myself each month "its not going to happen" so I wont be disappointed but now i know whats wrong I am going into this with the most positive attitude... "It WILL work" haha!! xx

*Charlie * Course!!! please please join me on this crazy mad excitement train haha!! I think even getting as far as PUPO will feel amazing to me, Knowing that you finally have that little embie on board!! You are a few weeks before me though hunny, my EC is booked for 25th Feb atm. Just hope I respond well to all the drugs and this doesnt get delayed. That would be perfect for me and DH with time I have booked off and his work commitments. Good luck to you and will look forward to hearing how you get on xx


----------



## chezbond

can someone please help me someone said that i might have to pay for my drugs but i got 3 trys from the nhs will i have to pay for them plz im confused with all the comments from other sites can some one help with my questions xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi chezbond

We've got 3 cycles on nhs and that included drugs. You could ring your clinic to check?

Best wishes


----------



## bambibaby12

hi chez - yeh ask your clinic, you may have only got the treatment on nhs but then have to pay for your meds?? best to know for sure now before a big bill lands on your doorstep, xx


----------



## chezbond

thanks girls 
i will do dos any one here pay for there but treatment on nhs 
just so i got an idea on cost xx
best wishes to u xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chezbond

Normally a NHS Treatment will include your Drugs as well as the actual treatment its part of the package  If in doubt then contact your clinic or the pct whom referred you

Donna


----------



## SuzyH

Hi

I get 2 goes at IVF on the NHS, prior to hitting 40, but I do have to pay for drugs. At the information evening they said it was 4 prescriptions at £7:65 each, and that's per cycle.


----------



## bambibaby12

Chez - i know im different cos my cycle is private but my drugs were £700 so worth checking just to be sure. There is a huge difference between nhs paying, then getting a prescription cost then having to pay full amount, Although I am pretty sure you will be fine if you have NHS cycle and this will be included. Fingers crossed for you hun   xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi all

wondered if i could join post...

starting my first ivf cycle - started my buserelin 2 weeks ago and has my baseline scan today - due to start gonal f tomorrow, and have EC booked for 6th Feb...

feeling so anxious now...

how is everyone else getting on?

x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi pinksnowfairy

I'm starting DR with buserelin on Thursday, how's it been for you? Any bad side effects? Did u call ur clinic when AF arrived or did u have ur baseline booked already?? xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Pinksnowfairy,

Welcome and hope you are getting on OK? I think you are going to be one of the first starting your 2ww how exciting!!!

You guys are all so lucky having 2/3 free goes on the NHS. Its one go down in Cornwall where I am   and I'm not sure we will be able to afford another if this cycle doesn't work


----------



## bambibaby12

MadamTwinkey - I dont get anything   Oxford PCT only allows 1 cycle if you are between 30-34... crazy! surely you have a better chance of success the younger you are. Infertility is Infertility regardless of what age we are....
Lets hope that all our cycles are successfull and we all only need this one!!


----------



## Charlieb1

I can't belive they have that age restriction at yours Bambi, that is ridiculous - surely these days that must go against some form of age discrim law!! 
we only get 1 in Leeds but hey, all we need is 1 because its going to work for us all!!! 
     
xx


----------



## Minnie2

Hi Ladies,

Just to rant.. when i went to my GP to ask about ivf..he basically told me they have no funding in Buckinghamshire and he has never had patients that have asked for fertility treatment... then he did some investigation later on said maybe i'll be eligible as im over 30 but will have to go through the gynae checks and etc all over again forgetting the fact that i had done all my past treatments through BUPA. I basically didn't want to deal with the stress of waiting and starting the whole process and decided to just do it privately. I'm hoping and praying it will be one shot of success 

All the best to all of you too!!


----------



## SuzyH

Hi all

Well my borough gives 2 cycles but only up to the age of 40. But I will only get one in as I am 40 on 9th April. The nurse says there maybe an opportunity to appeal but they are rusing me through the procedure to ensure I get a full cycle in before I hit 40. And as Charlieb1 states, it only takes one. Well this is my one and only shot at this as I cannot afford to self fund. I haven't had much luck with my health over the years so please God let this be my break and make it happen


----------



## Mel2304

Hi everyone!! i hope i am on the right thread, we received our top of the list letter and see the consultant 12th February at James Cook Middlesbrough. All my blood tests have been done, we are having IVf as a result of my husbands results. We are feeling really positive and cant wait to get started! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dudders

ooh Minnie what part of Bucks are you in? It's rubbish round here, Bucks, Berkshire, Oxon and some other neighbouring PCTs all have the same rules, one cycle, 30-34, trying for 3 years, and our Gp just kind of laughed and said no one gets funding round here.

Welcome to the newbies, will do an update a bit later. Itching for af to arrive so I can get started tomorrow!!


----------



## Minnie2

Dudders : Tell me about it...! I'm in Amersham... I'm pretty sure I'm not the only infertile woman in Bucks ..lol  
Anyway, I did not want to wait and stress with everything so have decided to go with the lister. I have very low AMH (2.95) and a blocked tube so have been put on the long protocal to produce more eggs!  Where will you be having your treatment? I was on Clomid for a month and the side effects were horrible and was told to stop.
I'm also waiting for af to arrive, hopefully in the next few days...nervous but excited

Good Luck Mel and Suzy


----------



## Dudders

Minnie - what a small world! I'm out the other side of Wycombe! I guess lister is quite handy from there with the tube. I go to a clinic in Wexham for all my monitoring and then in to the lister for ec and et.


----------



## Lucynew

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join in? I start injecting Menopur tonight! So excited/nervous/scared etc! 
X


----------



## Minnie2

Dudders: All the best, hope all goes well and keep up updated 

Lucynew- Welcome.. !! I haven't started any injections. Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Lucynew & Mel2304 - Welcome to the thread and good luck to you both, this site has been a godsend to me, a place to ask advice, rant or just have a chat with people that know exactly what you are going through!!

I think this postcode lottery for funding is awful, you have to be certain age, trying for certain time it puts you under so much pressure at at time when we don't need it! I read somewhere that the national funding should be three free attempts on the NHS but I don't know many PCT's that actually apply this?? My consultant told me to not think of it as 'one go' as it is a course of treatment and expects everyone to need at least 3 cycles, when I said we couldn't afford any more cycles, he just said you are throwing a dice and you need to throw a 6 - if you do that on the first throw that's great if not...

The nurses at my clinic are amazing but the consultants are very blunt!!

Hope you are all surviving the snow, I haven't seen a single flake in Cornwall!!!!

xxxx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi girls, 

started my gonal f tonight of 112.5 - stings like anything....my buserelin has reduced today to 0.25....

ive had a few side effects to buserelin....tired, grumpy, emotional (to be fair all quite normal tee hee) just felt a bit off in general...had the most horrendous period of my life, and rang the clinic to check it was normal - i was reassured that it was a positive thing that i was so heavy as my body was having a good clear out....

had my baseline scan yesterday - and i presume all good, they said i have 10 follicles on each side...

due another scan on monday and then every other day for the next 2 weeks....due to have EC on 6th feb.....

hormones are everywhere  tonight and really tearful, trying to be positive and just want it to be the end of february so i know....

how are you all  x x x x


----------



## Lucynew

Hi, I only get one NHS go which I think is so unfair, if I had some horrible disease I doubt they would say "oh we will give you one attempt at treatment then you will have to sort yourself out!!" 
Just done my first injection which wasn't too bad, the thought of doing it was worse than the injection itself! Just sent the husband out to get me fish and chips as a bit of a treat! However a large glass of wine would be much nicer!! 
X


----------



## Mel2304

Hi ladies, im still trying to get used to all the abbreviations and terminology and trying to learn as much as i can before we start on Feb 12th. this may be a daft question but what is the difference between the long and short protocol? As i understand it as my blood test results have came back fine and i have a regular cycle i think i will on the long protocol? Thanks


----------



## Milajayne

HI EVERYONE!

just checking in with you all again; still on contraeceptive pill since 8th Jan, waiting for the clinic to contact me for the next stage.  Have already done bloods, ID etc so hopefully they will offer me an appt on feb to get things moving!

Good luck to everyone, been really interesting and supportive reading all of your posts


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Pinksnowfairy - well done on finally starting stimming. almost there and will soon be EC day!! Gotta admit, your side effects all sound like my normal moods. DH is slightly worried that im gonna turn into a complete monster. although think he's lucky as he is away pretty much for all DR and stimming and only due to fly back to UK a 3 days before our planned EC.
How is stimming going? Are there any side effects from that?? xx

Lucynew- Agree with the unfairness of the postcode lottery, really makes me mad so try and not think about it now... Fingers crossed your cycle is the only one you need!! Also wish i could have a glass of wine too.... mmmm. thats deffo my downfall ;-)) xx

Hi Mel and welcome. LP is normally 6 weeks from start to testing and short is 4 weeks. SP normally used for ladies with PCOS or much older ladies i believe?? SP starts on CD1 of your period and my understanding is you dont then do the DR phase,... Hope this is right... sure someone will jump on board if i am completely off track here. I have just start long protocol today so start injections to shut down my systems, (2weeks), then 2 weeks of drugs to stimulate ovaries etc, Egg collection, fertilisation then embryo transfer then the 2 week wait!!
What is Feb 12th in your cycle and has this date been given my the clinic as your start date? Good luck hunny xxx

AFM - 
One jab down only another 4 weeks worth. Had my first burserlin injection at the nurse appt this morning.
Seriously though that wasnt anything like what I expected. Think I was expecting the huge needles used for bloods, this was a piece of cake...
Nurse said that I can now change to whatever time suits me for the rest as long as they are within 1hr of each other.... thinking 7:30pm.

Good luck to everybody else and lets hope we get plenty of BFPs!!!


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone!
I have asked this question in another thread but thought I'd ask here too.
I start sniffing on Wednesday and I have been reading p on everything over and over again but have read somewhere that instead of Pessaries you can have injections, do you get to choose? I have the Pessaries but don't mind paying again for injections if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Welcome to the new ladies to the thread   on your treatments

meemoo123, many clinics use the standard pessaries (cyclogest or utrogestron) some use an alternative of crinone gel 
The injections arent usually commonly given but if you would prefer theres no harm in asking (dont ask dont get )

I had cyclogest on my first cycle and second cycle and was told if i had another cycle i could opt for injections many clinics prefer the first cycle to be pessaries/gel though

Donna


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi bambibaby

I'm a little bloated from stimms i think...had a nightmare giving it though....its the gonal f in pen form and the final 0.25 just doesn't seem to go through, i have to re do it for the remaining....going to ring clinic tomorrow to see what the prob is....I'm also worried that there isn't enough of the drug for the days i have - so I'm stressing about that! arghhhhhhhh.....

i had a mini break down over running out of teabags last night so think the stimms maybe contributing to the tears lol 

Ive had some spotting too - not sure if that was following my scan and all the prodding!

how are you doing?? 

has anybody had baseline scan yet?? i was told i had 10 follicles on each side is that good

hope everyone OK x


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh that doesn't sound like fun having to do it twice,  

I would give ur clinic a call in the morning to double check, I'm sure it will be fine but better to be safe than sorry, u don't want the stress of running out 

Sounds like the side effects are kicking in, emotions all over the place I can't wait. I'm doing fine, only on day 1 so no effects for me yet. Will keep u posted though ;-) xx


----------



## Mel2304

Hi bambibaby, thank you for the explanation! I think I will probably be on the long protocol.  Thinking about it the consultant mentioned at our last appt that the process takes 6 weeks. My cycle is generally between 26 and 28 days long. If it falls as it has done the last couple of months the 12th feb will prob be day 3 or 4. Do you think that means it will be march before I can start? Does the LP start on day one of your cycle? As I understand it the 12th is when we finalise our treatment plan and get things booked in?


----------



## bambibaby12

Long starts on day 21 on your cycle so they will probs ask you if you wanted to start on your feb cycle or wait.... For me it was a no brainer... Been waiting long enough already haha.
The date they gave me for my planning appt was a week before my day21 though so I called them when I got my AF on 4th jan, told them i wanted to start this cycle and they made notes and got prescription ready so when I went for nurse appt on 16th jan I collected my drugs etc, discussed treatment processes, signed consent forms etc then was good to go today which is my CD21... If ur keen to get going I would call them when AF arrives as I did.xx


----------



## Mel2304

I think that's what I will do then! I am definitely up for getting started ASAP! I'm now trying to maintain a healthy diet and got some reflexology booked in for February! I'm going to download the zita west cd to my phone to help with relaxation although all I feel at the moment is excitement to get started! How are you feeling so far? X


----------



## bambibaby12

I've just downloaded the zita west... Anything is worth a try, Ive booked some spa days over next few weeks too, just going to finally use this time as an excuse to relax and pamper myself. I'm feeling good, very positive and looking forward to what the future holds, I'm determined not to be negative and just relax.
It's weird with the treatment and the expected pregnancy cos i almost want the drug side effects and am looking forward to morning sickness if it makes it all feel a bit more real. I've waited a long time to get even this far )

Looking forward to cycling with you Hun and let me know if you need anything else   xx


----------



## Mel2304

i am feeling very positive yoo!you need to be dont you! i have still been working hard at the gym but im thinking i might have to start doing yoga instead! I agree i think i will be looking forward to the side effects and symptoms of pregnancy! Let me know how you find the Zita West CD!

Take care!


----------



## Minnie2

Bambibaby, Mel...Just want to wish you good luck... I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so I can get on the pill for 2 weeks.. Wish I could fast forward time....!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsm

Hi everyone, 

I hope it's ok for me to join you.

Provided I'm not pregnant this cycle, I will be starting IVF#1 around February 4th.

I know I've left it a bit late to try IVF now after TTC for nearly 5 years and now being 42 but I have not been ready emotionally or physically for IVF during that time.

I've done two IUI's but with no success and various rounds of clomid so IVF is the only stone we've left uncovered.

I've been told my age and hormone levels go greatly against me and chances of success are extremely low but I'm willing to take a gamble as I can't be any worse off than I am now and at least I'll feel like I'm doing something.

I'm going to be on the short protocol - Suprecur injection on CD 1 and Gonal F 300 for stims.

It would be so great to have some cycle buddies so thank you in advance everyone


----------



## SuzyH

Hello RSM10021

Welcome. I'm with you on everything you have said. I'm 40 in April and start my 1 and only chance at IVF around 15 Feb. I've my planning appointment on 13th. So I am just waiting around now till then. It's like the calm before the storm. 

I'm addicted to this site. Have a look at the December/January Thread, some amazing brave women on there that is providing me with knowledge and inspiration to know I can do this with a positive attitude with all the support I need

Sue x


----------



## rsm

Ohhh excited for you SuzyH - let us know how your consultation goes.

I know what you mean about the calm before the storm. Part of me is very excited to start but another part of me is hoping with all my heart that by some miracle I won't have to because I'll be pregnant.

You do hear stories of women buying the IVF drugs ready to start only to find out they don't have to because they get their BFP instead.... I hope I'm one of them !!

I'll check out the December/Jan thread - I didn't see it though when I was scouring - maybe I just missed it.

I love this site too - on it practically all day long !! Sshhhh don't tell the boss


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi everyone!
Happy Friday! Another week closer to our BFP's!!
Welcome rsm10021, hope you find this site as beneficial as i have! dont know what i would do without it now. just so nice to share your emotions and feelings with people who understand!
Bambibaby- i bought zita west cd last night but feel asleep within 10 minutes of listening to it- hopefully tonight i will listen to the full thing - how are you finding it? how are you feeling after your first day?!
Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi charlie
I haven't listened to it yet, ironically I haven't had time lol... Which is my whole point around buying this.

I'm determined to let the ivf be an excuse for me to wind down a bit... I did what you did last night, got in bed cos I was shattered, intended to read my book and fell asleep.

I bought a load of pamper products today so I'm going to have a pamper day on Sunday and will give ms west a listen then I think...

I'm still perfectly fine... Going to do my 2nd jab around 7:30. Not sure when DR kicks in and when side effects may start?? I will keep you posted. 

Not long left for you now... How are u feeling??xxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Same here, normally I'm always constantly busy either working or at the gym but really have slowed down in the last few days! 
The pamper products sound like a great idea, I'm doing accunpuncture as well which is helping.
I'm feeling fine really, just waiting for af to come, due on Sunday but for first time ever, I've not had any pre menstrual symptoms at all which is strange !! There is a little bit of hope there that I may not!!
Enjoy your pampering weekend, relax and rest lots! Xx


----------



## lucie locket

Hi Guys,

Started nose spray this morning! Bit of a silly question but just wondering if spray can be in same nostril every 4hrs or does it have to be the opposite? I only ask because my right nostril is really blocked at the mo & am worried spray wont work properly in that nostril!

If anyone could give some advise that would be great!! xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi lucie I was the same and used the same nostril.  Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## lucie locket

Thanks for your help Cardall!

Feels like I'm thinking of every little thing now!! xxx.


----------



## Dudders

Hope everyone is well and that a few people have got started now.

Things aren't going so smoothly here. Af should have shown up Wednesday night / Thursday morning - predictable as I've taken norethisterone to induce the bleed. However it never showed up. My clinic still said to come in because I could have my baseline scan before af started as we knew it was coming and pick up my meds ready to get going. Unfortunately I have a cyst and it's producing oestrogen which means I'm not allowed to start yet - not that af has shown up. So once again I'm in limbo


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hey everyone

dudders sorry to hear that you've got off to a bad start  hope it all gets sorted soon...

how is everyone else doing

I'm due my 2nd scan tomorrow....things going OK so far on stimms - although Ive had a headache every day...it does go with paracetamol but normally I'm a well person! 

since starting injections Ive just felt a bit out of sorts not 100%...

9 days left of injections - not that I'm counting


----------



## bambibaby12

Dudders - sorry to hear you've had a slight set back, Just typical that our bodies continue to push the boundaries at the most important times.... What have the clinic recommended? Will they remove the cyst or will it just go off its own accord?? Fingers crossed its sorted soon? Did they mention if this is what's causing AF not to show?..xx

Pinksnowfairy - youre really far along now, well done, only just over a week now until your EC... GOod luck for your scan today Hun... When did you get DR effects??

AFM - now updates, had 4x DR injections now, not noticed any side effects yet. If everything goes to plan my EC will be 4 weeks today, just hope my body plays the game and doesn't let me down ;-))     xxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all ok.
Really sorry to hear things havent gone to plan Dudders, what is the next step? Hope it sorts out for you hun x
Bambibaby- pleased you havent had any side effects, when do you for a scan?
AFM- I feel really anxious today and I think  i know why. I have had everything planned out in my head for the last 2 weeks, AF was due yesterday and then I would start taking the pill and the back for a scan this weds to make sure my cyst had gone and then stop pill, start menopur on thursday. Well sods law, AF hasnt arrived yet! Normally I am like clockwork, why this month! I have done 2 tests already (just incase!) but both negative. I just want to get cracking but I cant until AF starts! Rahh! 
This is all so emotionally draining! I will feel better when I can get started xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Charlie.... its blooming typical isnt it, every month you can guarentee she will be there but when you actually want/need her she just teases you!! really hope she comes in the next few day hunny!
Think its normal to feel anxious just before starting tx, i know i was.... had been really positive right until a week before tx and then started to get scared and thinking "what if it doesnt work", "will i cope"... i am glad to say that those thoughts have gone now, and i am just trying to be positive again... its such a rollercoaster so dont think you are strange, we have all been there.

Think i am getting headaches now.... although dont know if its jst monday morning and i am tired... just trying to drink lots of water.... xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks Bambi, that has made me feel better! I was beating myself up for not being positive 100% of the time- its very draining isnt it! I suppose its just about going through the motions of the IVF journey.
Hope your headahces ease soon hun xx


----------



## bambibaby12

It is draining and it's hard sometimes to think there will be light at the end of the tunnel but we will get there and then we will look back at how fast it all went and wonder what we were worried about haha!
I'm just going to take the dog for a long walk, hoping the fresh air will sort me out!

Have a good day Charlie and everybody else xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks Bambi. Still no af and i am going to send dh mad until it comes!! 
Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## lozzy2b

Come on AF hurry up!! lol!

Wishing every one the best of luck. 

Thinking of all on 2ww!

xxx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi bambibaby

i started getting effects from DR within a few days....i think its worse on the stimms though...i just feel so sick and have headache (suppose its good practice for pregnancy tee hee)

i feel a bit deflated today after my scan - woke up feeling anxious and negative (annoying as felt positive yesterday) nurse said i had 15 follicles on one side and 14 on the other - when i asked if thats good she said well yes but you never know they may be empty  i hadn't even thought about that so now have an unnecessary worry grrrrrrrrrrrrrr....has anyone else experienced that?

how is everyone else doing is anybody scheduled for EC next week

  x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Oooh that was a bit insensitive of her!! Yes that is true but unlikely that they will all be empty Hun and you have a great number of follies on each side so I'm sure u aren't gonna have any problems.

When did they expect ur EC will be? When's ur next scan??xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

That's a shame pinksnowfairy I'd hope the nurses would leave you feeling positive!! I'm sure they aren't all empty so try not to worry.

Hope AF arrives soon Charlieb1

I've been on a relaxing Spa day today with my 3 best friends in prep for my first DR injection tomorrow! Just what I needed and feel very relaxed now!! I think I may ask my clinic about having spa treatments during the 2ww.

xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

thanks bambibaby and madam twinky 

im due EC next wednesday ive got to have another scan on wednesday and then friday and then monday....hopefully all will be ok....does anybody know a 'normal' amount of follicles??

where are you at?? x


----------



## bambibaby12

MadamTwinkey, depends what treatments ur having, any massages/oils etc you will need to tell them there's a chance u could be pregnant as some oils can affect pregnancy.., I'm booking spa days throughout and have my first this weekend, good excuse to pamper ourselves eh ;-)) xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

That's what I thought Bambibaby as long as I explain I thought they used different oils just thought even if I don't have massages etc its still nice to go have a mani/pedi!! 

I'm not sure pinksnowfairy what is normal for follicles but if have thought that your amount sounds great! Positive thoughts!!

I'm starting my first DR injection tomorrow am 

Xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

madam twinky good luck tomorrow hope it goes well

x


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi All, 
Thank you all for the af wishes, still nothing and I am really going crazy here! I dont really know why its messing me up so much! I am never ever late though and its typical when i need it to happen! 

pinksnowfairy - I am very surprised that the nurse said that to you, that is very insenstive, that is a great number to have im sure, last check i had, only had 6 across the 2 and the nurse still said that she was confident we  would get some eggs even with a low amh - you will be fine im sure!

Another thing I am struggling with today is work, i work in recruitment and people/clients keep trying to arrange meetings but I am running out with excuses and dont know when to book things in as I am not sure how I am going to be feeling after EC and ET, i just want to hide away for the next few weeks and get all this out of the way!!

Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hey, 

Thanks everyone for the good luck messages. First injection went well, didn't feel a thing putting it in but just a tiny sting when I pushed the liquid in! Feel a bit funny today like I'd been waiting to start our injections and now it's back to the waiting game again! 

Hope everyone is ok and not suffering too much with the DR xx


----------



## Milajayne

After waiting what seems like forever and seeing others get started got my schedule today  
Start DR on 5th feb, Suprecur nasal spray for 2 weeks. Can anyone tell me if at that point do they do a baseline scan? 
Then I get started on stims, Gonal-F from 19th feb - 3rd march. i also get Ovitrelle on 3rd march: is that for my EG?? how often must I get scans throughout getting stims? I can't work out when EC and ET will be either! 
Confused but excited!!


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi charlie 

hope your right - i know what you mean about work - its hard isnt it knowing what your going to be doing or how your feeling - im going to take a week off after ET and see how i am physically and emotionally...can imagine working in the 2 ww is awful x x x

hope everyone else is ok tonight x x


----------



## Mandy78

Hi everyone! 
I start DR on Thursday and I'm nervous. Not sure what to expect! I'm on long protocol. Been trying for 2.5 years - laparoscopy last November to remove damaged tube. Really hope ivf works. It's our only option! 

Any advice is greatly received. 

Thank you all xx


----------



## k888tey

Hey all,

Hope your all ok, keep popping in from time to time and see that everyone is doing ok!

I start the noristerone tomorrow!!!  Very very very excited as I feel the journey is now beginning!!!

Take Care all

Katey x


----------



## CuddlyBear

Fellow IVF and ICSI buddies,

I took delivery of the drugs this morning (which was very overwhelming as it dawned on me how real this is)...I don't think I have ever wanted the first day of my cycle to start as much as I do now, it's due to start tomorrow and so will my down regs. 

We're having ICSI, we're told that this is due to my one tube, ageing ovaries and my partners alien sperm  

One step at a time and praying for success for me and all of you x


----------



## LMS13

hi everyone!
So here it is, day one of my injections!!
I'm taking my first one at 7.30 tonight, do I need to make sure I take my injections at exactly the same time each night?

How is everyome else doing?? Should I expect many side effects? 
Lynne x


----------



## bambibaby12

Milajayne -  congrats on getting your schedule through, its amazing how much calmer even just seeing all your dates makes you feel. Until then you are kinda in limbo and feel you are working towards an unknown goal but now you have something to focus on.  
You normally have your baseline scan at the end of your down reg phase so they can check your lining is thin and everything is correctly shut down. You then start stimms. Ovitrelle is your "trigger shot" and this is done 36hrs before EC so that will be on 4/5th march from the schedule you have now. ET will depend on how your emmbies grow. Et will either be done 2,3 or 5 days post EC...
Good luck hunny xxx

Pinksnowfairy, Cherryblossom, Rocky, - hope all is well with you tonight....  

Mandy -  Just relax and take each day at a time. It isnt as scary as you would think, are you injecting or sniffing? In fact, i thought it was a bit of an anticlimax... im sure you will do your first jab/sniff, wonder what all the fuss was about and you will then just be waiting for your next scan... But think of each day as workiing towards your end goal, xxx

Hi K888ty - Hope today went ok for you?? Is that a sniffing down reg you are doing? How did you find it?  xx

Cuddlybear - Glad your drugs arrived ok... When is AF due?? Good luck for your cycle hunny xx

LMS13 - Hello and welcome to the thread AND a huge good luck for your first jab tonight. It will be fine... I was told that if you can make it same time every night that is best BUT within an hour is also fine... Its just mainly to not confuse your body so much, when you think what the drugs are making it do anyway.
I had a few headaches but manageable if you drink plenty of water. The main thing i noticed last few days was complete tiredness and exhaustion... xx


Anybody else ive missed    

AFM - No real changes -  day 7 of injecting so really hoping AF arrives soon. Think I had my first hot flush today, really thought my face was on fire... burning ball of flames haha!! xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Good luck to everyone taking their first lot of injections, like Bambibaby says it is a bit of an anticlimax really!! I took mine yesterday morning then after was like, OK, that's it then!! Just another waiting game! Although am glad it really doesn't hurt at all so at east there is nothing to dread! 

Had a stressful day at work today and it's days like that that remind me why I'm having nearly a month off for my treatment! And to top it off a friend has text me to tell me they are expecting a baby! Which I am more than happy for them but it still cuts like a knife to long for the moment when I can tell people that 

Although my best friend dropped a card through my door today just saying theres a hug there when I need it with a lovely message inside to say how she has everything crossed for us and how she's always there when I need her etc which did make me smile  

Positive thoughts


----------



## bambibaby12

MadamTwinky - that's so sweet of your friend, it really makes all the difference knowing ppl are there for you if you need them. I'm not a great talker and normally just let things build up. My best friend knows that so she doesn't tend to quiz me and ask a million questions but I do know if and when I feel ready to talk I can go to her. It's a really difficult thing I find, as much as this is a really big thing in my life I hate the thought that I am the "infertile" one and dont liking thinking that I may bore ppl with it. Think that's why I prefer to come on here ;-)) 

Have u had ur second jab yet??xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

It is hard to talk to people, I think I have it a bit easier as my Brother has had 7 (unsucessful) attempts at IVF/ICSI and my friend (who dropped the card in) was trying for her baby for over 4 years so i guess they understand to a certain degree. 

I know how you feel about the term 'infertile' I think it sounds awful, I feel a failure when I think about it so I try not to dwell on it and just think this is the path I need to take.

Coming on here does really help though  

Yes did my second jab this morning! Much easier second time round! It may sound strange but I actually look forward to them...Not sure how long that will last though!


----------



## lozzy2b

AF arrived today! Going to guys tomorrow for scan and injection tutorials  Sooo excited! 

Been up since 4am, it's like Christmas! 


Wishing you all baby bubbles! 

Xxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi All, 
After my CRAZY person week, I finally came on early hours of this morning - after being 5 days late!! The latest I have ever been since ttc! Shows you how powerful your mind can be! 
Luckily it has worked out well as i was due to start injections today anyway so still going to plan and first injections are tonight!! 

lozzy2b- what protocol are you on hun?

bambi- when is af due for you? hope you're coping with the hot flushes! lol! 

Hope everyone else is doing well with their injections, i cant believe how close we are all getting!! xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi Charlieb I'm having a short then frozen cycle  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi charlie, good luck for our injections tonight. Can't believe how long AF kept u waiting for, typical isn't it... Mine was due normally yesterday but nothing as yet. My baseline has already been booked for 11th feb and I need to pretty much stick to schedule, don't really want the dates being brought forward as DH is away now until 22nd feb so the earliest I can have EC is 23rd feb, at the min I'm penciled in for 25th... 

Have u done your jab yet??xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Wow u r on a strict schedule really aren't you! I'm sure it will all go to plan!
Yes just done them!! The mixing was the toughest part just making sure we do it right!
The journey has officially begun, exciting! X


----------



## Trixy1

Just starting first attempt at IVF, I'm on long protocol. Second injection tonight, not as bad as I thought does make me feel a bit woozy but that's more the thought of it than anything.  I was brave last night and didn't sit and think about it, just did it


----------



## bambibaby12

Haha I know.... No pressure ;-))

Glad it all went ok... One day closer!! Day 7 for me now, feeling much better than I did at the start. Think I've mastered staying hydrated now so no headaches...


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies. 

Can I join you. We are about to start our first ivf Icsi cycle hopefully on the 11th feb dependant on my cycle. We had the injection session last night and I had my endometrial scratch on Tuesday which was unpleasant but hopefully worth the pain. Just really excited to start now. Struggling to think about anything else at the moment so looking for some support to stop me going mad. 

Hope all of you ladies are doing ok. X


----------



## rsm

Hi Freddie123

Welcome 

I did a test today at 13dpo and it was BFN which means AF will be here in a couple of days and then I will be starting a super ur injection on CD1 and ringing my clinic for a baseline scan so I'm right there with you. 

This is my first IVF and statistics are against me given my age and hormone levels but I'm going to go in all guns a blazing and be as positive as I can. 

This site is amazing for support so I know we'll be ok Freddie123 as there will always be someone at the other end to vent to if we need to. 

Wishing you the very best of luck x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi freddie & rsm

Welcome to the thread and good luck on your cycles.... Do you know which protocols you will be on yet? Which clinic are you cycling at??


----------



## gcrolls

Hello all and welcome freddie123

Today i start my long protocol. Synarel bottle at the ready l hope it doesnt make me sneeze. 
I feel today should be marked with some sort of drum role but DH feels we should keep really busy through out and pay the cycle very little attention. 
As a first cycle i am sure there is no right or wrong and trying to keep more calm and play it into normal life makes sense.
Hower my stomach is jumping around with nerves  and excitement and feel its been so long i want to stand up and shout weve actually started after waiting 15 months to become eligible for nhs treatment. 
I have everything crossed that my pcos doesnt become an issue and wishing for as close to perfect cycle as anyone could hope for.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi gcrolls, good luck for today!! You're finally here after your long wait    
I have to agree with your DH, I am trying to be as relaxed as possible and just take each day as it comes, my next few weeks are quite busy anyway so don't think I will have time to dwell on it. I just see each injections as getting my body prepared for pregnancy. This WILL happen. I think the biggest thing is to stay positive and try and not get anxious & stressed. 
Which clinic are you at? Have they pencilled you in for EC yet, I can't wait to get to that stage, so exciting xx


----------



## Freddie123

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. 

Rsm that's great we will be around the same time so we can support each other. I am 37 nearly 38 so hoping that doesn't stand in our way. We are doing ivf due to my dh as he had a vasectomy in his previous marriage. He had it reversed but the sperm antibodies mean we have to do ivf with Icsi. This also means we have to pay for everything ourselves which is hard however positive thoughts. 

Hi bambibaby. I am on the short protocol and will be at the hewit centre dependant on af I will begin on the 11th. 

Gcrolls. Good luck with your start of your long protocol, very exciting. I know what you mean about shouting it from the rooftop but good idea to keep nice and chilled. 

Good luck. X


----------



## rsm

I will be doing the short agonist protocol at the Lister. 

Start Suprecur injection whenever first day of AF shows up which could be in the next few days then stunning with 300 Gonal F daily. 

Super excited and super nervous all at the same time!


----------



## Freddie123

I feel exactly the same rms. I start on menopur and then start cetrotide on day 5. X


----------



## lozzy2b

Just on my way back from our 2day scan from guys. They did another internal measure of ovaries and womb lining.  The nurse said I had about 15 in one and 20 in the other  she gave us a very brief chat about the drug regime which is : 112.5 tonal f until Tuesday, I'll go for a blood test that day so they can check for levels. On day 6 is also start cetrotide.

Will update once I've done first injection tonight  

Xxx


----------



## gcrolls

Hi all,

thank you for your support messages.
bambibaby i am cycling at Oxford Fertility Unit but using Cheltenham satelite unit for most of my appointments.
EC should be 1st of March all going well but all dates have a 3-5 day variance based on my additional scanes for PCOS.
so cant be exact. 
Excited now were on the journey.
glad i am sniffing and not injecting, did make me sneeze though. least it feels like i am part of the process now


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Freddie - hope AF shows and doesnt let you down so you can get started on 11th. Is normal to have mixed feelings and emotions so dont worry.  

Hi Lozzyb - good luck for your first injection tonight, you will be fine. Its so much easier than you think. I even said to DH last night, i almost want a bit of pain so i feel more like it must be working   we are strange things thats for sure. Let us know how u get on hun  

Hi Gcrolls - I was going to use oxford but then i am working alot in Birmingham at the min so for ease of appts and minimise the amount of time i would need off work i decided to cycle at the Priory in Birm. Hope all goes well at oxford. I have heard very good things from there!! looking forward to cycling with you. My Ec is pencilled for 25th feb at the min but like you it could change so we could be close EC buddies  


Finally its friday ladies... its been a very busy week and im looking forward to relaxing. Have a full weekend of pampering lined up, (apart from the dreaded waxing of important areas tomorrow), then at the hairdressers and lunch with the girlies. Sunday I am having a spa day with my best friend, we are both in need of relaxation at the min so that will be nice, plus a good girly gossip is long overdue.

Hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Just did my first gonal f jab. Kind of freaked out for 5 mins before as I suddenly became aware of the task in hand!

Dh was great though,  he read through the instructions with me and we did it together. 

The needle didn't hurt at all. The site is a little sore now but pretty sure it psychological.

Hope your all doing well. I'll keep you updated about side effects  

Xxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Ps bambibaby, you're right. I felt so little that I'm worried It didn't work lol

Best wishes 

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad u managed to get it done lozzy! Well done    

One down means one day closer!!xx


----------



## Freddie123

Bambibaby, hope you have a relaxing pamper weekend. 

Lozzy well done on your injection. 

Quick question, is anyone doing acupuncture as part of their ivf cycle? It's so expensive on top of the ivf but wanted to others thought and views. 

Great weekend everyone. Xx


----------



## rsm

I've been having acupuncture for a while now and will definitely have it too through IVF x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Freddie

No, it was something I really wanted to do but kept forgetting and have left it too late now... I just saw it as an expense that increases chance of it working... A BFN makes it even more expensive....

xx


----------



## Freddie123

Not sure what to do. I went before to a Chinese man when naturally trying. I never really found it very relaxing but the place we went to was a bit scruffy, cold and no relaxing music or atmosphere. My husband went too and absolutely hated it. Hmmm decisions decisions. I have found another place but it is £30 for the consultation and then £50 for every treatment. Just seems so much on top of everything else. Hmmm. Xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi girls

i went in for my tracking scan yesterday - and they they have brought my EC date froward for monday...eek! said ive responded quicker to medications then they thought - really anxious now....got to do my trigger injection tonight! has anybody else heard of EC day been brought forward?

hope your all having a good weekend...

for girls just starting stimms - be prepared for a constant stitch in your stomach and a feeling of a pulled muscle - im told thats a good sign! emotionally i felt soooooo much better starting the stimms - the buserlein made me an emotional wreck lol x x


----------



## rsm

I hate to think of the amount of money I've spent in the 5 years we've been TTC. If I added up all the vitamins I've bought, all the alternative treatments I've tried, all the tests I've had... oh man it's £1,000's of pounds.

We are very fortunate in that our parents are helping us to pay for our IVF which is just amazing of them as we couldn't have done it without their help.

Freddie123, the acupuncture clinic I go to specialise in acupuncture for fertility. They treat loads of women during an IVF cycle - that is what they are renowned for. I don't know where you are based but if you are in London they are called the London Acupuncture Clinic and are great. I think you have to have been a patient first before you start your IVF treatment before they will treat you during an IVF cycle if that makes sense.

I'm 13dpo and no sign of my period. I usually have brown spotting by now but maybe because I was taking progesterone it stopped it. I stopped the progesterone a couple of days ago after I got a BFN so now I'm waiting and waiting for AF to start so I can start the suprecur.

I've never wanted AF to start so badly before !! HA HA

Hope everyone is having a good weeknd.

x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Oh my god Pinksnowfairy How exciting!!! 

I think you'll be the first of us to start the 2ww! I think i've heard of it before as my EC/ET is only 'pencilled' in for the week commencing the 25th Feb as they said this can change either sooner or later depending on how you respond.

I am on day 5 of my Downregging injections and I hate my Husband   he's driving me nuts, I'm sure he's not doing anything wrong but but he feels he can't do anything right!! We are able to laugh about it though and he knows I don't mean to shout at him!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

madam twinky that really made me laugh - i felt like that too, i kept telling him off for breathing loud ha ha ha...poor guys they do go through it aswell.

its funny though because as much as i was annoyed with him i still wanted him near by tee hee...

yes i think i might be the first! really trying to be positive but really daunting now! have to do my trigger shot at 10pm tonight! im petrified about EC ive got a low pain threshold in fact im a right baby lol so not looking forward to it  and im already worrying about how many eggs they will get and will fertilise! 

how are you doing? other than hating your husband? lol x have you started to feel sick and have headache? and has the dreaded period started? x x x


----------



## jessibear

Hi there ladies, I'm new to this but here goes....

I've been put on the pill for 2 weeks (4 days to go).

My husband is booked in for a micro-tese (he has non-obstructive azoospermia and has been taking clomid for the last 3 months with good raises in his testosterone) between the 24th/26th Feb and we are just praying   that they find some little swimmers and my EC is to be done at the same time so they can carry out ICSI.

We've been ttc for 6 years and after leaving the UK (we were told he was infertile and that was that!) we are having treatment in Dubai.

I've so many mixed emotions at the moment.

Let's hope 2013 is our year! x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Ah don't worry, I'm sure you will be fine, positive thoughts go a long way, and if they think you have responded well and have brought it forward I'm sure you have lots of eggs for them to collect and don't worry about EC just keep thinking about and focusing on the end goal   I've been reading the Zita West book and she suggests you visualise what you want to be happening.

I'm OK, thank you, at the moment (other than the potential harm to hubby!!) no headaches or sick feeling, I drink a lot of water anyway so I guess that is helping? I have had my period as I was put on the contraceptive pill 4 weeks before I started DR so I bled for 3 weeks while on that and then when I stopped the pill a day before DR I then had a really heavy period a day later that is today thankfully coming to an end - I keep thinking there can't be anything left in there??!!

Good luck for your trigger shot tonight, and really try not to worry, I know that's easy for me to say but relaxation is the best thing - perhaps have something for tea that you really enjoy or treat yourself to some chocolate


----------



## ROSIERO

Hello All,
I'm new to this thread for February, I've now moved from IUI to IVF. After 2 failed IUI's on NHS, my DH and I have our first IVF consultation on Thursday.
I really don't know what to expect. I've been looking at IVF cycle web sites to see when we would expect to start, what happens during the cycle etc. I'm getting quite impatient by the whole thing and want it to happen now, it's all I think about every day.
I know I'm not over the hill just yet but can't help thinking I'm getting closer to the big 40 and my chances of ever becoming a mother are slipping away. It doesn't help my mum went through the menopause at 40.
Day one of my cycle was 29th Jan, and I was hoping to start first cycle of IVF in February, like I say rather impatient. Does anyone think this would be possible? I have read that you start using daily injections/ spray on day 20? It would be great to hear about what we can expect on Thursday?

We've been TTC for 2 years and have yet to tell any of our friends and family about our journey so far. We have somehow been able to avoid the conversation, I guess it's helped both parents are already grandparents, but having been married for 5 years now it makes me wonder what they really think?
Now we're about to start IVF we have been considering telling the family. My concerns are how will I cope with all the questions, both sets of parents can be quite difficult to talk to at the best of times. Is it wrong we haven't told anyone yet?  
My DH younger brother is getting married in July, so it will be hard enough attending the wedding where the majority of their friends will be new parents as they too have a 2 year old. Not quite sure how I'm going to get through that weekend, but I guess I have a few months yet to think about that one.

Sorry I feel I have ranted a little this afternoon. I don't leave many posts but I read alot of the posts daily to see how everyone is getting on.

I guess at this stage now I'm needing any advice from those that have started their cycles this month.

An impatient and excited Rosie-Ro
xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi all, 
Hope everyone is doing good.
Freddie123- I've heard a lot of positive things about accunpuncture so I've started it again for Ivf. I tried Chinese herbs and weekly accunpuncture for 5 months last year, this was our last effort at ttc naturally. Unfortunately this didn't work but my periods became easier to deal with and it def had a positive effect on my life.
Pinksnowfairy- how exciting for you!!! Trigger tonight as well! When was ec originally scheduled for? Best of luck with it all, u will be fine! The zita west download on iTunes is worth a listen as well, it's really helped me visualise everything so far!
Rsm- hope af arrived soon! I know the feeling, mine was 5 days late for first time ever!!
Madamtwinky- that made me laugh! Hope ur ok x

Afm- as I'm on short protocol, I'm now on day 3 of Stimms and tbh I feel rubbish! Did not expect this at all- I'm on 450 menopur which is 2 injections a night, couldn't get out of bed today because I'm the most tired I have ever been! It will be worth it tho!!
Is anyone else on short protocol at the moment or Stimms and experiencing extreme tiredness? 
Xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining you on this site. I'm finished with the drugs (apart from the pessaries, oh joy)and I had EC yesterday under general. We had 6 eggs and thought that we were having IVF but they moved it to ICSI when we were there. I'm a bit tender from the op but it really wasn't anything to be scared of.
They are going to phone me in the morning to tell me how many have fertilised.

Charlieb, I had extreme tiredness too. So bad in fact that most days I'd try to work from home as I just couldn't manage without an afternoon nap. Driving was a real struggle. I found though that as my body got used to the drugs it got easier.


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Anrol, Very happy to hear your EC went well and was nothing to worry about. Have fingers crossed your eggs fertilise    

Rest up and hope you don't feel so tender in the morning  

Hi Rosiero - I personally find it easier to talk about our situation but I am very close to my Mum & Dad and my Brother has had 7 attempts at ivf/icsi and my best friend struggled to have her little girl so it's easy for me but I do understand how you feel as you can feel so alone sometimes when everyone around you seems to be having babies etc. Have you thought about having some counselling through your clinic at least you could talk to someone that's impartial to your family - or just come on here and talk, the help and advice I get on here I think is invaluable. I'm a bit different to some of the ladies here, I was put on the contraceptive pill before I started my injections so there wasn't a particular day in my cycle. I wouldn't have thought you would have to wait long but try to worry too much, I know that it is easier said than done. It's awful when you have been trying for so long, everything just seems a waiting game, I also felt like that but now I can't believe I've actually started my cycle, the wait has gone by fast.

Hope you feel better after coming on here


----------



## Freddie123

Pinksnowfairy, how exciting and I imagine a bit scary at the same time. I'm sure you will be fine and good luck with your injection tonight. 

Rsm I totally know what you mean with hubbies vasectomy reversal and every vitamin supplement going we have also spent a scary amount. However I know it will all be worth it when we all get our bundles of joy. I am based in Chester, I am going to go for a consultation on friday and see what they say. I hope af turns up soon, it's Sod's law isn't it. Most of the time we don't want it but then under these circumstances we can't wait for it to happen. 

Hi Jessie bear. Good luck with the tese, I am sure they will find lots of lovely swimmers. Hope you don't feel too lonely away from home. I am already finding this group very supportive so I am sure you will too. 

Madame twinky you made me laugh, stay away from sharp objects, lol.. Good luck with the downregging sounds like things are going well. I am not doing this as on the short protocol. Hopefully 8 days and it all starts fingers crossed. 

Rosiero, hello, sorry to hear about the failed iui but I am sure you will have success with ivf. I have chosen not to tell anyone about ivf apart from my best friend. I decided I didn't want to answer all the questions and I would feel more relaxed that way, however everyone is different and i think that often you can get a lot of support also from friends and family. 

Charlie thanks for the advice. I hope you start to feel better soon, i am going to be on menopur so I may experience the same. To be honest I am having the opposite. I think the apprehension and excitement is keeping me awake. 

Arnold, wow you must be so excited I hope that you have a wonderful call tomorrow, and thank you for reassuring us that ec isn't so bad. Good luck   

Sorry if I missed anyone and hello to everyone else. 

Sounds like we are all going to have our ec's around the same time which is great.

Enjoy your weekend lovely ladies. Xxx


----------



## Freddie123

Sorry Arnold = anrol stupid predictive text. Xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi freddie 123 - thank you for your good luck wishes  hope everything is going well for you too..

anrol how do you feel after EC? Im having mine monday but only with sedation 

charlie - i was due in on wednesday so only brought forward a couple of days - excited/scare :/

madam twinky im sat here as we speak eating a large galaxy bar  - will have a look at that book -  trying desperately to be positive - had a chilled evening walking the dog and nice bit of dinner.....tomorrow ill be rocking in the corner im sure lol....is your husband still alive?

x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi pinksnowfairy

Glad you are having a nice evening and are enjoying a big bar of Galaxy! I would suggest eating the lot!! 

The Zita West book is the Fertility & Conception one and I would highly recommend it, I've taken to having a bath or having a lie down of an evening and reading it bit by bit and I do feel very positive afterwards it tells you to keep visualising whats happening and what you want to happen and it does really relax you.

Yeah hubby is still alive - just   haha!!! And he made me go out for the takeaway tonight!! Hopefully tomorrow I won't be so ratty, sometimes I wonder if I use the 'hormonal' thing as an excuse!! 

Enjoy the chocolate and wishing you lots of luck and hugs for Monday     

And hope your trigger shot goes well tonight...


----------



## frenchie999

Oh at last i think ive found the right thread!! Took me a while  Im on day 2 of menopur and day god know what of buserelin and metformin! EC should be 11th Feb! I have 49 follicles altogether.....  i hope not all of these decide to grow!!  Hi to everyone, im gonna start from page one and have a catch up on whos who!

x


----------



## Petal82

Hi all! I'm new to ff- started stims on Wednesday and due to go back to clinic on tues for scan. Any advice/tips/hints would be appreciated   new to all this & feel completely clueless despite googling everything and reading way too much! X


----------



## rsm

Well Af arrived today so start Suprecur at 9.30pm. 

I guess this is it....there's no turning back now


----------



## Freddie123

Rsm, congrats. You will be great. Hopefully I won't be too far behind you. Good luck with the first injection. Xx

Welcome petal, I haven't started stims yet but the girls on here are great and many have started. X

Welcome frenchie. Good luck with your stimming. X


----------



## rsm

Thanks so much Freddie123 and good luck to everyone starting this month. So great we all have each other especially because for me and I'm sure for others too our IVF cycle isn't public knowledge so it's a godsend to have somewhere to turn to. 

Lets go kick infertility's butt girls and get us some BFP's !!!


----------



## Anrol

Pinksnowfairy - I'm fine after EC, didn't even need any pain relief. They told me I could take paracetamol but to be honest I didn't need it. It really is fine and I know it's easy to say but there isn't any need to worry. Try to relax it'll make everything easier. Good luck for tomorrow.

AFM - I had my call this morning. All 6 eggs fertilised at excellent quality. Woop Woop! they have to determine the best three for ET so they're waiting for 3 to get ahead of the rest before we can go to ET. I'm hoping that this will mean I will get a couple of frosties. Fingers crossed that I'll be Pupo in the next couple of days.

   to you all.


----------



## Madam Twinky

That's great Anrol, so pleased that your eggs fertilised   for some frosties for you to. You can relax for a day or two now  

Rsm10021 glad AF showed up

Welcome Frenchie and petal  

Evening to everyone, nothing new to report for me, not feeling so grouchy today, still hoping no symptoms kick in,day 7 tomorrow of DR...


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats anrol! Hope you get some frosties too! Glad to hear you felt ok after EC Hun xx

Nothing much to report from me, had a lovely spa day today and booked some acupunture starting on Wednesday, quite looking forward to it now I'm a pro with needles  

Hope everybody has had a good weekend xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

anrol well done on your eggs 

ive had EC this morning - the procedure itself wasnt as bad as i thought - although i did feel pain and needed entonox on top of iv sedation and randomly cried throughout.....

they retrived 24 eggs.... they were pleased with number but as i produced so many im now at risk of OHSS so lots of rest - have needed lots of pain relief but they said because i had so many theyve had to prod around quite a bit  

since i got home ive not moved out of bed - feel really sick and have to take a hormone tablet until told otherwise to help prevent OHSS.....but still have to admit it was not as bad as i thought! 

waiting for the call tomorrow about how many have fertilised....eek! 

they said they would like to get to day 5 blastocyst but will keep me updated.....

DH is looking after me which is lovely - advice was lots of hot water bottles and lots to drink - pain relief and lots of protein in diet - hes taking that very seriously lol.... 

hope all of you other ladies are ok x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats *Pinksnowfairy * - thats an amazing number of eggs!! Lets hope they have a busy night settling in with your hubbys swimmers 
When do they call you to let you know?
The hard work is over for you now so relax and let DH do EVERYTHING... Tell him I said ;-)
Keeping everything crossed for your call tomorrow    xx


----------



## Freddie123

Wow 24 is amazing. And congrats anrol on yours. 

Hope you feel better soon pink snow fairy. Glad you dh is looking after you. Good excuse now for you to rest as sounds like your body has been working very hard. Xx

Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## pinksnowfairy

thanks freddie and bambi - how are you doing?

they said they will call me tomorrow before 10am - so nervous but distracted by this pain in my tummy - hope it passes soon! 

didint expect this much discomfort - I'm OK all time i keep still lol but with the amount of water DH keeps bringing up to me i keel needing to get out of bed to go to the loo ha ha ha....

just taken this hormone tablet to help prevent ohss and due to take pessaries tonight - the nurse did say to take it an hour before bed to let it warm up and walk around - but i cant see myself getting up and walking round so hopefully its OK to take and to wiggle slightly in the bed lol 

has anyone else had EC x x


----------



## Freddie123

Hi pinksnowfairy. 

I'm sure with the water you are drinking, after you take the less arise you will have to get up an go to the loo so that will count as walking and wiggling, lol. 

I'm good just on countdown to start. Hopefully only 6 days to wait. X


----------



## Freddie123

Sorry that didn't make sense less arise = pessarie stupid predictive text. X


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies

Ive been on the dec/jan thread, finished my 1st round of IVF a couple of weeks ago and unfortunately got a bfn...got a failed cycle review on the 18 th so in the meantime I feel abit lost, so thought I'd poke my nose in on here seen as I no longer belong on the other thread....I'd like to think ill be starting again sometime soon, if not march time. 

Pinksnowfairy- I had 39 eggs collected, 22 fertilised, I was too at high risk of OHSS, I had to monitor and measure fluid intake and urine output, drink lots of milk and water and I ate lots of protein, all this must have helped as I had to go every other day for bloods doing and a checkup but each time I was fine. For about 3 or 4 days after egg collection though I could barely walk, I couldn't stand up straight without my tummy hurting! I was so worried as I hadn't imagined to be in so much pain after EC but on one of my reviews the nurse just said it was due to my ovaries being so enlarged because of all the follicles. So try to not worry if you feel like this for a few days! 

Good luck to all you other ladies wherever you are at in your cycle xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

knew what you meant freddie lol 

thanks stacey 87 thats made me feel a little better - a few people have said that it could prevent ET - hopefully it doesnt....sorry to hear about your bfn - you must of been really upset x x fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## stacey87

I got told they might freeze my embies and put one back at a later date once my body had calmed down, fortunately they didn't and they put back a day 5 blastocyst, unfortunately though none others made it to freeze so got to start the whole process again. It's disheartening but no point worrying and dwelling on it, just concentrating on the next cycle now   you think you will still end up with loads when you have so many collected but you can lose some so don't be disheartened if this happens, as many people say it only takes one (unless you are having more than one put back obviously!) but everybodys different, you might not lose any   Good luck with it all, keep hydrated and full of protein and take it easy xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi ladies.

I joined this thread a few weeks ago and haven't posted much since, but I have been popping in from time to time to see how you're all getting on.  Felt as though I could only cheer for you all from the sidelines as I was waiting for my treatment plan and I guess getting my head around what was happening to us all. To be honest, none of it seemed real until today.  I got my drugs delivered, and yes, I have had all the jokes from my mates about waiting in all morning for my 'dealer' !  They are currently on the second row of my fridge, next to the Branson pickle and the flora, which is a bit weird.  My best mate said that I had better not sniff or inject the wrong thing as I may end-up giving birth to a cheese sandwich instead of a baby.

I start down regging on 16th February and am booked in for a scan on 1st march.  Since NHS funding was withdrawn back in November because of my results, it's all been a but fraught but now (thanks to my mum and dad) we're going private at guys and for the first time in four years, I feel like I'm in control of things again.  Well, if being in control means getting my knickers in a twist about whether to drink green tea because of the caffeine and obsessing about whether or not one of my other pregnant friends will nick my girls baby name..... 

I met my friend today for lunch and she's literally about to pop her first one and for once, I didn't feel like crying when I saw her and didn't get myself into a state when I came home.  It was a bit if a milestone to be honest.  I guess we've all been there with friends getting pregnant much more easily than we have managed to - trying to keep a brave face and smiling through the gut churning agony of wanting what they've managed to get so easily.  What I'm trying to say is, we're all going through this now because we are the ones who have to really fight for what we want, which is why it we'll all appreciate it when our dreams come true.

Thanks for being so honest on here ladies.  It's a real help to me as I know what to expect now.  Am keeping my fingers crossed for us all.  It's nice to be able to post things and (if you can interpret the ramblings a of a mad woman) offload with some of the stuff that others just may not understand.

Nxx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi Guys,
Hope everyone is ok today.
Nokkie73- welcome to the thread! I can relate to your feelings when rcving your drugs, i have never been so excited to get a parcel ever!! Not long to go until you start dr then, once you start, time really will fly by im sure, it has for me - i am pencilled in for ec in less than a week, i cannot believe it is nearly here! From the moment i found out we were starting ivf, my whole mind set changed towards babies and pg woman, for the 1st time in my life i actually started to feel like that will be me soon, it was like i was given hope back again so i know exactly what you mean! good luck with it all xx

pinksnowfairy- congratulations on your number of eggs, thats great news - got everything crossed for you for good news today xx hope you feel better soon as well!

Anrol- congrats on your eggs and embies!! good luck with et hun.

afm- now on day 6 of stimms and due to start another injection tonight which takes it up to 3 a night! my tummy is starting to look like a pin cushion! I am still feeling shattered but i am sure i have been getting pains in my ovaries so i am hoping that is a good sign!! 
hope everyone else is feeling well x xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi peeps

Went for bloods this morning as day 5 of drugs. I queried about a scan as our consultant sais I would have one today due to risk of ohss.  They hadn't booked me in for one and the bloods nurse said no one has a scan at day 5. I got out my protocol which the doctor had written which clearly says day 5 scan. The nurse said they meant bloods.  I said that that was fine and I trusted what she said but she then continued to say thesame thing about 20 times and said there would be nothing to see on a scan. I felt a bit sad and patronised to be honest. I'm sure it's just the situation and my tired begin, I'm sure she meant well.

The nurse said I may need bloods every day which again is different to the consultants discussion who said every other day. Guys will call later today with results and info about what to do next. 

Hope you're all doing well

Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Hi everyone

This is day 5 of stims for me and i had bloods yesterday and bloods tomorrow, im taking slightly less now than what i started with, now on 1 1/2 powders instead of 2. Got bloods in the morning and was pencilled in for a scan but they said i wont need one....So hopefuly will get my next scan friday with my bloods, is it right to only have one scan as EC is suppost to be monday!
x


----------



## ughhhh

Hi All,
Not sure if you are all going to be too far ahead of me and I should be joining the next thread but I feel like I need a bandwagon to jump on!! Just had our consultation at Guys. I will be on the long protocol and need to give them a call on Day 1 of next cycle.... so by my calculations I should be starting to DR start of March. The doc said injections start about 2 weeks after DR....
In the meantime having acupuncture, trying to drink lots and eat a healthy protein rich diet...and stay positive.... it all seems to be such a waiting game! any other tips anyone has?

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Everyone sounds really positive and really clued up. Fingers crossed for us all!

xxx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi girls 

hope your all ok??

im still feeling poorly from EC yesterday -  hope it passes soon... had to ring the clinic a little while ago as im worried about this ohss....seem to have a few of the symptoms but nothing to panic about x 

had my call this morning to say that 5 fertilised  they are aiming for a 5 day blast so that should be saturday - really pleased x x 

hows everyone with the DR  emotional hysterical women yet tee hee......emotionally when stimms start i felt better but physically i felt really sick...

pink


----------



## rsm

I'm a bit behind people on here I think.

I am on the short agonist protocol and started suprecur injections on cd1 which was Sunday.

I've got my first scan tomorrow and hopefully will start the stimms tomorrow night along with the suprecur.

I'm so nervous for the baseline scan. I just hope that everything is as it's meant to be and that I can actually start with no problems.....

Good luck everyone


----------



## Petal82

Hi all! Pinksnowfairy hope you feel better soon post et. 

Stacey87 sorry to hear of your bfn :-( 'this time will pass' and there will be light again for you. Stay positive. 

Hope all you other ladies are feeling ok on dr/stims/post ec/et.

I went to clinic for my scan this morning- got 8 follies on right and 5 on left, sizes look good at the moment and I have to go back on fri for reassessment of oldies- sizes, numbers etc. they're thinking ec will be early next week. Clinic are happy with number of follies for me so I couldn't have asked for anymore at this stage I guess. They're thinking more follies may appear between now and fri- fingers crossed. Endometrium/ lining looked good on scan today. Pleased for now. Time will tell. Still on stims so feeling emotionally a bit more stable than when I was on dr !!! 

Big hugs to all you ladies going through the ivf motions. Xxxx


----------



## Anrol

Good evening ladies,

Sorry I don't have the time for personals this evening. DH is cooking me a romantic meal.  
Smells wafting from the kitchen tell me that this is going to be goooood.
Had my ET today do officially PUPO. We eventually had 3 transferred. ( 2 @12 + 1 @ 9) we researched everything and worked out all probabilities.
I feel very optimistic, but it's strange doing nothing. 
After sleeping 8pm to 6 am last night, I think i'll be doing the same tonight. Make the most of it while I can. 
  for us all. x


----------



## lozzy2b

Hiya  

Got a call from guys at about 6.20pm. They said we would hear before 6 so glad when the phone rang.

They are keeping me on same dose of gonal f and will start cetratide tomorrow.  Will go for scan and bloods on Fri. 

Hope my follies are behaving according to plan  

Best wishes to you all. Thinking of you pupos Xx


----------



## rsm

Congrats on being PUPO Anrol - keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Trixy1

Fingers crossed for you Anrol

Hope all goes well with your EC next week Petal!

Hope everyone else is ok!

Afm not a lot to report, day 7 of DR just waiting for AF to arrive tomorrow, feels like its on its way. Just going to cook toad in the hole for dinner, hoping being hungry all the time passes soon or I'm going to be a hefer!


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi,

I'm just about caught up! Not been on here for a couple of days. Felt like I had been hit by a steam train last night so it was an early night for me! Think the side affects may be kicking in! I'm on day 8 today and although I don't feel ill, I just feel run down   but getting plenty of rest and plenty of fluids.

Congratulations to those of you that have been through your EC, how exciting that some of us are going to be entering the 2ww soon   for all of us...

xxxx


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies,

Congrats anrol on the pupos., and hope you enjoy your romantic dinner. 

Sorry you are still feeling ill pinksnowfairy but great news about the 5. 

I'm feeling full of cold today so a bit sorry for myself. Just hope it's gone by the weekend. I am on countdown now 5 days to go. My drugs arrive tomorrow and the bill for the ivf today so all feels a bit scary and real. Had weird dreams yesterday and felt myself feeling a bit down but have kicked myself up the bum and feeling better. 

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies..

Xx


----------



## Milajayne

Exciting times; begun suprecur nasal spray today; long protocol. EC should be 5th march, ET 8th march. 
Nurse told me I'm on a higher dose of Gonal-F, she thought this was down to my AMH (11.5) along with my nearly 39 years old! 

Good luck everyone 😀


----------



## Charlie31

I think I am a bit behind everyone on here as I am eligible to apply for funding at the end of Feb (not long now!).  I am really clueless about the whole process as I still feel in shock about the whole situation!  Could someone tell me once you get started how quickly everything happens - when you can start the medication etc... Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## rsm

A quick update from me. I've just had my baseline scan and all was good. The suprecur has been doing it's job and everything was nice and quiet in there. My AFC was about 6 or 7 which is good for an old bird like me.. ha ha ha. I'm pleased with that.

I start 300 Gonal F tonight and reduce the suprecur down to 0.2 from 0.5 so fingers crossed all the follies will respond.

My next scan is on Monday so I can just relax and let the drugs do their work until then.

Hope everyone is doing well - thinking of you all and stalking daily !

x


----------



## Freddie123

That's great news rsm. Sounds like things are going to plan which is great. 

I got all my drugs this morning. All feels very real. I am also not sleeping very well which is making me a bit irritable. Poor dh. Also found out I have a course planned with work right in the middle of the 2 week wait, so I am going to have to play ignorant and call in sick the week before.  

The strange thing this month as well is no af symptoms. Usually I suffer really sore boobs 2 weeks before and I have nothing. Very strange. Sure my mind is making my body do strange things. Weird.  

Xx


----------



## Freddie123

Bit of a weird question but how do I put the details me and dh and our ttc journey. The pink writing on the bottom of everyone's posts.?


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Freddie

If you go to Profile, Forum Profile and put it in Signature. 

Its exciting getting all your drugs, I couldn't wait to start using mine when they arrived! That's a same about your course during the 2ww - try not to worry about it though, you are the most important one at the moment!

Hi Charlie31, timings can vary but I gave my clinic the green light to go ahead with ivf in October and I started my injections on 29th Jan so not very long but I am down in Cornwall so I guess our clinic isn't as busy.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok?

xx


----------



## Freddie123

Thank you Madame twinky, so nice to get such support stops me feeling like I'm going mad. Hope you are feeling better. How long till your egg collection?  

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

My EC is booked for week commencing 25th Feb so a little bit longer for me! I'm taking nearly a month off work!!

You're definitely not going mad, coming on here is great for support. My friends and family are amazing and such a support but it doesn't compare to coming on here with other girls that are going through the same thing at the same time. My Brother has had ivf/icsi but he's such a closed book that you can't really talk to him much about it + he's a Boy!!! 

My Mum & Dad are going up to Swindon for my Nieces Birthday tomorrow and I really wish I could go but really didn't want to go away while doing injections and with feeling so tired but now I feel sad that I'm not going   I adore my Nieces and miss them so much (they only moved to Swindon from Cornwall 6 months ago)

xxxx


----------



## Freddie123

If things go to plan we could be around the same time as I am only on a short cycle. Good for you taking a month off. I am planning on having a weeks leave then a weeks sick. 

We have chosen not tell our family and most of our friends. Our family is great but didn't want to have the constant questions so decided to keep it to ourselves so coming on here is a god send.  

It's a shame you are missing seeing your nieces but it is only for a short time and once you have that bundle on board you can go and share your wonderful news. 

Xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Yeah that's my plan to go up once the 2ww is over - and I'm sure it'll be with an extra one on board   

My family know about our ivf and my 3 best friends and obviously some people in work, I understand why people choose not to speak about it, My Brother had 7 attempts so my family are pretty used to it so I do find it easier with them knowing + my Mum is like my best friend so I would find it hard not to tell her. 

Glad you feel happy about coming on here though and talking to everyone.

Hopefully we will be on the 2ww together then awaiting our bfp's!! My clinic are signing me off for 3 weeks then I am taking a couple of days annual leave either side - I intend not to do a lot!!


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi All,
Just a quick one to say hi and hope everyone is doing well.
We went for our first scan today to see how things are going, we are now on day8 of stimms and so far so good. As I am on highest dose they are pleased with how i have responded. I have 9 follies in total, 1 of which is a good size, the rest will hopefully keep growing. got another scan tomorrow to check again and then hopefully egg collection on Monday!! 
I am so relieved that we are another step closer, feeling really positive again now- cannot wait to be PUPO this time next week!!


----------



## rsm

Charlieb1 - that's fantastic news - I'll keep everything crossed for you. It's so great when things go as their supposed to isn't it? What dose are you on and which drug have you been taking?


----------



## Charlieb1

Thanks rsm10021! It really is nice when things go to plan!!
I am on 450 of menopur! A lot! 
How are you getting on? xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi charli b

Glad every things on track  I'm due first scan tomorrow.  Have you been getting tummy ache at all?

Thanks


----------



## rsm

Charlieb1 - I'm ok. I had my baseline scan yesterday and my AFC was 6 or 7 so I was pleased with that. 

Started Gonal F 300 stimms last night and so far so good....

Got a scan scheduled for Monday morning and that will be the one where I will see if I am responding... which I really hope I am !


----------



## Charlieb1

Rsm10021- 6 or 7 is great, that's how many I had on my baseline. Luckily I had a cyst that was hiding another 2 so that went up today! I'm sure you will be responding, have u had any side effects yet?

Lozzy2b - thank u! It really helps with the pma when I get good news! What protocol are u on? Yes I've had tummy ache since day 3/4 of Stimms I would say. I always get ovulation pain and this is what that feels like but every day and all day! I actually like the pain though coz it feels like its doing something. Having said that it doesn't mean nothing's happening if there isn't any pain!!
Xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Heya Charlieb

I'm on short protocol. I've had a sore tummy too. Im sure It's bloated and swollen as well.  I kind of like it too, fingers and toes crossed for a good scan tomorrow Xx


----------



## frenchie999

Good luck everyone! I'm on day 7 of stims and there is defo something going on inside, I've gained a waddle and it aches to walk, drive and push a trolley! Rather bloated too! The things we do!  EC should be Wednesday or Friday at latest  x


----------



## Charlieb1

Good luck tomorrow lozzy2b, I'm back tomorrow morning aswell and that will confirm if ec is Monday! Let me know how you get on Hun xx

Frenchie999 - when do u have your scan?

Looks like we'll all be pupo around the same time! How exciting! And so scary aswell!! 
Xx


----------



## frenchie999

Hopefully a lot of bfp this month 
My scan is Monday to decide if I'm ready, haven't had a scan other than baseline, worried me but the docs know best!


----------



## lozzy2b

Hiya

Just had second scan. They said I have some fluid in my womb... any ideas what this is and what it means for treatment? 

Thanks all Xx


----------



## Milajayne

Day 4 of Suprecur; bad headaches from day 2 :-( trying lavender oil, paracetamol and at least 2 litres water a day. Headache could also be partly to cutting caffeine from 5/6 cups of tea a day to 2.


----------



## Ruthie79

Hi there,

You ladies seem to have been chatting for a long time now...so I really hope that I'm not butting in.  We're starting ICSI just now, starting my stim injections tonight.  First time trying after 2 years of heartache TTC.

Been reading loads of posts and its so amazing the level of support you are all giving each other, it's made me feel better already knowing there are so many others going through the same stuff.

So - just wanted to say hello and hopefully it's ok for me to join this thread - am brand new to FF and not really sure of the etiquette etc...


----------



## rsm

Hi Ruthie79 

FF is the best support group ever so big welcome to you and good luck with your cycle


----------



## Charlieb1

Lozzy2b- omg I had my second scan today and they have told me the same! My dx before all ths was blocked tubes so we knew there was a risk, however at baseline scan we were told everything was fine and yesterday it was fine. So we wre positive that everything woud be ok and go ahead. It was like being smacked in the face today, I'm devastated. They are happy to proceed with ec but they said that it s very unlikely we will do et. We've got to go for a scan on et day and if there is still fluid, cycle will be cancelled. Then I've got to have an operation to remove my tubes and then will hopefully have a fet but that's likely to be 6 months because of waiting lists.
What have they said to you lozzy2b? Hope ur ok Hun, I've had a hurrendous day xxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Oh my gosh Charlie... sorry to hear you've got fluid too.

They didn't really say much except that they will need to keep an eye on it. I asked them what it meant but they just said they would monitor it. I was really worried too, particularly as they didn't explain much.

When they called this evening, they said not to worry about it as they are going to freeze our embies prior to et (due to risk of oohs). Maybe you could do the same without through long wait? 

I've also googled a bit a it seems that it does just go on it's own. When's your next scan?

I'm ok thanks, was a bit teary initially. Are you ok? Xx


----------



## Lucynew

Hi, I also had some fluid found when I had my scan and spoke to the consultant who told me that it may cause complications etc, however when I went in for egg collection they found that it had gone on its own!! I'm booked in for et on Monday!! 
Xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Thanks lucynew,  fingers crossed for us Charlieb Xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Lozzy & Charlie

Really sorry that I don't know what the fluid means but just wanted to send you   and really hope it goes on it's own by the time you go for another scan or EC.

xxxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Thanks madame twinky. I'm trying to stay positive- will let you know how things go Xx


----------



## Trixy1

Lozzy and Charlie, fingers crossed for you too that the fluid goes on its own!

Good Lucy with ET on Monday Lucy!


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hey girls 

how are you all doing??

im due ET tomorrow - excited and nervous 

following EC felt really unwell tummy pain didnt go felt sick and and to add insult to injury - constipated! arghhhh

anyway had to go A&E wednesday night and was admitted to gynae ward had a scan and was told my ovaries rather large - im told because i produced so many eggs its quite normal...if you havnt already had EC dont be worried  by my post but drink lots, rest lots and dose up with pain killers and something to help with constipation....but fighting fit today and ready for tomorrow. x


----------



## Charlieb1

Thank you for your positive comments ladies! Really appreciate it.

Keep me posted lozzy, I'm in for ec Monday but I don't think they are scanning again until et day so ill let u know.

Pinksnowfairy- bless you, u have had a rough time with it. Really hope tomorrow goes well for you x

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## ROSIERO

Hi All,
I've not been on for a week but I've been reading all the posts, such a wealth of information. I really don't feel like I'm doing this on my own anymore when I read about everyones journey. Us women are tough cookies!

So our 1st IVF consultation was yesterday at Leicester Fertility clinic. We've had all the necessary bloods etc so was hoping we could start like...now! Not impatient at all    Of course never that straight forward. Good news is we're starting on my March cycle. ( sorry I shouldn't really be on this thread but excited and wanted to share )
I used all the useful questions from this site. I felt like I knew most of it already having spent the last year reading up on infertility, and reading all your posts over the last month.
Anyway, I'll have a scan and another FSH blood test end of Feb ( start of AF), + injection lessons.
They have recommended I be signed off sick for 2 weeks during the stimulation, egg retrieval and transfer, so 1st 2 weeks of April,  which I was surprised about. It's made me feel more relaxed though as I've got a fairly stressfull job, long commute and long hours and the two don't quite go together, I wasn't sure how I was going to get through it. Luckily my boss knows about the treatment ( doesn't quite get it, but hey ) but it helps I can now request the time off, maybe take a weeks holiday in there aswell. 

So I'm pretty excited now, but it's going to be the longest 5 weeks of my life. I'll keep reading all your posts, I don't like to miss anything. 

Good luck to everyone in February, I hope to be reading about lots of BFP's. Although the treatment is intense it will all be worth it in the end.  

 to everyone!!! Can't wait to start on the April thread!
Rosie-Ro
xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Good luck Rosiero and glad you have some dates, I think it makes it all the more exciting when you get some dates to go by.

Hope everything goes well tomorrow Pinksnowfairy, will be thinking of you  

xxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Good luck for ET Pinksnowfairy!

Rosiero - my clinic haven't given any dates for me to go one (hope I get a bit more of an idea after can and bloods on Weds after 2 weeks DR) and they've not mentioned having any time off or anything. Just gave me all the drugs and said inject Suprecur for 2 weeks then come back for scan and bloods. 

Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hey girls im officially on the 2WW....eek!

ET was so easy - wish the EC had been like that tee hee....i was told to carry on as normal so have done but panicking im doing to much and its going to fall out lol 

anyone else on the 2 ww? or nearly at the 2ww x x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Glad ET went well pinksnowfairy. How exciting that you are technically pregnant!!!!   it stays that way.

In Zeta Wests book it says you should have at least 3 days complete bed rest or at least plenty of lying down so I am going to take full advantage of this when my ET comes around!! 

My ET is provisionally booked for the week of 25th Feb so bit of a wait for me.


----------



## pinksnowfairy

ah that will soon come round hun 

im panicking cuz ive hoovered up and walked the dog - i feel so ok just normal, and the dr said dont just lay about - hope i havnt done too much - its hard to find the right balance! arghhhhhhh!

i dont have to wait 2weeks either they told me to test on the 21st - x not feeling positive - trying too! think im just so close and its not happened yet so thinking why would it be different now  

i need a slap! x


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies. Hope you are all having a good weekend. 

Congratulations and Good luck pinksnowfairy, very exciting. Take it easy and pamper yourself. My clinic said to do things that you find relaxing. For me walking the dog is relaxing so don't worry just rest now for the rest of the day and take it easy tomorrow. 

I'm trying to chill this weekend to make sure af is on time. Hopefully start Monday fingers crossed. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Xxx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Positive thoughts Pinksnowfairy   positive thoughts   

I just keep thinking why shouldn't or wouldn't it work, little embie only has to nuzzle down and stay put - easy!!!!

I'm sure it will work and try not to feel negative, I'm sure you will feel better tomorrow after some rest tonight. It's natural to go through the emotions, especially on the first day


----------



## Freddie123

Sending positive vibes pinksnowfairy. Xx


----------



## julieglyde

Hi All,
    Thought I'd join this thread, first time ivfer just waiting for AF to start for my first injection, SCARY!! It's so great to have somewhere to go and read and share experiences!! Love this site  

Hope all is going well for everyone!!!


----------



## rsm

Hello everyone - hope you are all doing good

Quick question - I'm on day 4 of stimms and my boobs are feeling very tender. Has anyone else experienced this on stimms?  I hope it's not a bad thing


----------



## Trixy1

rsm10021 - I'm on long protocol on day 11 of DR and my boobs are very tender (and big) but I'd put that down to AF being 3 days late so far.

Pinksnowfairy (haha my iPad predicts your username now) - got everything crossed for you for a BFP.


----------



## Trixy1

Rsm10021 - ignore my ramblings I've just retread your post and realised you said day 4 of stimms, sorry I'm very tired.


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats pinksnowfairy!! Your PUPO!! When's your OTD? Do you have a pee stick or do your clinic do bloods? Keeping everything crossed for you!

Madamtwinkey - how are you feeling?? I'm not liking this long protocol.. Seems to be taking ages... Not really gig many side effects now, just boredom haha!

Rsm - think the tender boobs are normal, mine have gone up a cup size already and that's just on dr... Can't imagine what I'm gonna be like on stimms and if u get pregnant ;-)
How are u feeling otherwise? How are u finding stimms? When's your next scan booked for?? 

Hello to everybody else and sorry to have missed you.. I've left my iPad downstairs so just on my phone at the moment!

AFM - I've got my baseline scan tomorrow! Really praying that all is well and I can start stimming from tomorrow... Guess at least then it feels a bit more like its moving faster as you have more scans booked in. At the moment I just feel like nothing is happening :-((


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi julieglyde
Sorry I missed your post!! Welcome to the thread.
When is ur af due and what protocol are you on Hun?? 
Feel free to ask us any questions if you aren't sure about anything. I'm sure between us we can try and help you ) xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi all

Been for another scan today. Follies still growing slowly. Good news is that the  fluid has gone   

They are doing a prescription for more meds as only have a couple of days left.

Will hear about blood results this afternoon. 

Charlieb how did you get on?

Xx


----------



## Trixy1

Good news that the fluid has gone Lozzy. Hope those follies get growing now!


----------



## julieglyde

Hey Bambi, AF due end of next week, no doubt it will keep me waiting!! On long protocol but doesn't seem to long to me, prostap injection for DR, then merional for stims and EVIL PIO after ET, I am dreading the PIO let me tell you, but they reks if all goes to plan ec should be w/c 11/3. We've know for years we would need ivf as I had an ectopic 5 years ago and other tube removed not long after that but back the my other half still worked in London and spent half his time there and we were saving for a wedding, so glad to finally be doing this, it will be our o ly shot as we have to fund it, kindly my father in law is paying this time or may never have had this chance!!!

Lozzy- Amazing news


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone.
I was hoping one of you could give me some info.
I'm on day 11 of down reg with buserelin and my af was due 5 days ago. They did say it might be late, I'm just a bit concerned as Im never late. I've had no signs it's coming either. I do have like a trapped wind feeling in my belly and feel very bloated but I never get these symptoms waiting for it to arrive.
Anyone had to wait a while for af to arrive?


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Julie - Thats so kind of your father in law.. takes the pressure off you slightly knowing your finances are all covered. We were lucky in the timings as DH gets his end of season bonus end of Jan each year, hopefully we will only need one cycle   but least we know we have that cash tucked away for another few cycles if needs be...
Yeh you are right about the "long" protocol... it will soon come around... Im already over 2 weeks into my treatment now and its flown by...!
Good luck and i will look forward to seeing how you get on xx

Lozzy - glad the fluid has gone now, bet thats a weight of your mind... take care hun xx

meemoo- dont worry about your AF being late, this is normal when DR. My AF would have normally been due on day 7 of my DR but it didnt show until day 10. It isnt a normal AF so dont be worried. Whens your baseline scan? The only thing my clinic said was to call them if it hadnt show by day 14 as my baseline was booked for day 19 of DR, (which is tomorrow)...xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Bambi,
I have not got a date for scan yet as they don't book it for you until you have af. They said if it didn't come in 3 weeks of starting dr then to ring them.
When you say it's not a normal af, what will it be like?


----------



## bambibaby12

Normally mine are fairly light, not painful and last 3 days... This was very painful cramping and scariliy heavy and lasted 4 days. But also what i meant is that its not normal with rgards to the timings, the drugs are taking over your system and shutting it down that way so you will find its been delayed slightly.
Hope this helps xx


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Bambi.
My clinic seems to me a bit poo, they don't tell you anything so feel as though I'm going it alone.
You've really helped thank you.


----------



## lozzy2b

Just had a call from guys, they are happy to continue on current dose, have to go on Tuesday for scan and bloods. They are going to order another 3 days cetratide (so I'll have 5 days supply). The nurse said I might not need that much so hopefully aiming for ec next week   

Xx


----------



## rsm

Bambibaby12 - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that all goes well for the baseline scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will all be ok then you can start stimms. 

Trixie1 - don't worry this ttc business is enough to drive us a bit mad. I knew what you meant anyway and thanks for replying. 

Pinksnowfairy - sending lots of positive vibes your way. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - I'm feeling more relaxed and chilled than I usually do which is strange because I was expecting the drugs to turn me into a mad woman but strangely enough I actually feel great great. The only side effect I have are the sore boobs which are getting more painful by the day.
I've also had loads of EWCM which I don't know is normal or a good thing or bad but I've got it !
Day 5 of stimms tonight then scan tomorrow morning. Please, please, please let me be responding


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi All,
Just a quick one tonight as feeling very very tired today. 
Really pleased for you lozzy, that is great news about the fluid.
Good luck to everyone who is having scans tomorrow.

Afm- EC day tomorrow, feeling very scared- really need everything to go well, even if they end up freezing and stopping the cycle, at least i will know that we can produce good embryos etc. its a huge week in our lives this next week and as a result i have been in bed sleeping all day as i feel so drained. i think the trigger shot last night has knocked me out as well. 
Please will you all send us lots of bubbles as i need them more than ever now.
Thanks everyone and hope you are all ok x x


----------



## lozzy2b

Wishing you the best of luck Charlieb   Xx


----------



## Trixy1

Good luck for tomorrow Charlie!

Meemoo, my AF was 4 days late, just arrived this morning and boy do I know about it, it's really heavy and painful (but they usually are painful) at least I've stopped feeling metal now  I'm just back to being just shattered. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Madam Twinky

Wishing you lots of luck Charlieb     Hope everything goes well for you and looking forward to logging on tomorrow and finding out that everything went well and you are home safe and well with a little embie on board.

Thats great news Lozzy that the fluid has gone, hoping those follies grow over the next few days  

I feel the same as you Bambibaby, it seems to be going on for ages now!! Haven't really had any side affects other than being a bit tired. I've got my scan booked for Tuesday am so all being well I will start stimming Wednesday night   Feel ready for the next step now...

 To everyone else xx


----------



## LMS13

Hello Ladies,
So I haven't been on here for a while, been bust with work....the joys of teaching!!
I have just been reading everyone's posts and it seems like everyone is in an exciting place, either getting ready for EC or waiting for the BFP!

I am on day 12 of DR and have been feeling really, really sick and very tired!!  I have to ring the hospital on Tuesday to find out if my first scan is Wednesday or Friday, I cant wait to go and get moving to the next stage, feel like I have been injecting forever!

My EC is penciled in fro week beginning 25th Feb, so Madam Twinkey looks like we could still be going in at the same time!!
Hope everyone is OK and pinksnowfairy, I am keeping everything crossed for you!!
xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - anytime, that's what we are all here for! Support and to keep the pma flowing xx

Rsm - thanks hun and likewise I hope ur scan goes well and you get a better idea of when EC will be... Almost there now xx

Charlie - what times your EC?? Keeping everything crossed you get a good number of golden eggs ;-)) hope u aren't feeling too sore afterwards too xx

Madamtwinkey - not long now! We are almost there, then it's two jabs a day! Are you worried at all about how your body will respond? Would hate to me stimming for ages due to poor response...xx

Lozzy - hope your EC goes as planned for next week. How long have you been stimming for? How are u feeling??xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Thanks bambibaby- I've been stimming on gonal f since 1st Feb so today will be day 11. I started on a low dose of 112 gonal f which they upped to 150 on Friday. Next scan tomorrow.  I'm a bit nervous as I have 35ish follicles but they are all small (growing slowly). They are sticking on low dose due to risk of ohss.  It's such a hard balance! I do feel bloated and tired all the time so hopefully it's all working inside  

Meemoo- it's great to have you here  

Charlieb- thinking of you today  

Hope everyone is well Xx


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Lozzy,
Well af arrived at last and boy do I know about it. Bambi you were right it is not a normal af!
Going to ring clinic to book in for scan eek!


----------



## jessibear

hi all, 

thought I'd just drop by and wish you all luck and   on stimms and ECs!! Let's hope Feb is a good one for all of us!!

afm- follies are growing nicely and I start menopur tonight. I have to say DH face was a picture   when the nurse demonstrated what we have to do to mix the powders, bless him!! another scan booked for wednesday and pencilled in for EC and micro-tese on Saturday. It's all very real now but we went away for a lovely weekend to Abu Dhabi and forgot all our worries!

fingers crossed for us all ladies! x x x x


----------



## Milajayne

How are we all? 

Has anyone else found the DR difficult emotionally? I've found I'm very tearful, feeling insecure, all over the place really! My DH has not helped matters by suggesting he goes on a lads weekend in the middle of ivf. You can imagine my reaction. Another issue is that he has a booked 10 night holiday with a friend starting on 22nd march- the day I should be taking a preg test if my AF has not arrived. He has said he won't go if I need him here but won't I feel guilty that he can't go away? God my emotions are a mess!


----------



## rsm

Hi everyone - hope you all had a good weekend.

I had my scan today after 5 nights of stimms and the good news is that I am responding to the medication. The not so good news is that out of the 6 follicles I had at the start, only 2 on my left ovary are large, the other 3 on my right ovary are all below 10mm.

So.... I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan to see if hopefully the little follies on the right ovary have grown a bit.

If not, I guess I will go to EC with just the two follicles on the left.

I'm not sure how I'm feeling now - a bit disappointed I guess as I thought that perhaps at least 4 might grow. I know that is wishful thinking given my AMH and FSH levels but I've been so positive and calm that I really felt good about things.

Oh well, I guess I have to keep saying to myself that 2 follicles are better than none and after all, it only takes one !

How you you all doing?


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi RSM10021

I'm 24 with good levels- I am having IVF for Pre-implantation Genetic Diagnosis.

I went for my scan and although I have a high number of follies, they are small. I am now at day 11 (I've had 2 scans so far, 3rd due tomorrow)- my last scan still showed (what I think is) slow growth. 

I am on a low dose of Gonal F (started on 112, then upped to 150). They were worried about OHSS so I think that is why they are taking it slow. 

I have just booked in for some more meds to be delivered (another three days worth). It may be that you take a similar journey. 

Will update after scan tomo. 

As long are they are growing, we are on the right track  

Best wishes xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi girls

thank you for your comments - made me feel a bit more positive  

im on the dreaded knicker watch now too lol - keep checking af hasnt arrived.... ive had a few cramps - but ive read online that it can be quite common and even sometimes a good sign! does feel a bit like a period pain - but praying it stays away - must be awful to not even get to test date 

had a good cry today -(no reason lol) but since then im feeling better about the whole thing and just have to keep positive - ive relaxed as much as i can today but im so bored...so i ended up making some cakes and cleaning the house - but didint break into a sweat so guessing thats classed as 'pottering' about  

hope your all ok and that EC and ET are going as planned....

and to those continuing on injections - hope your managing with the dreaded hormones

x x


----------



## rsm

Pinksnowfairy - Knicker watch !! That's so funny - I love it     

Lozzy2b - thanks for your reply. I don't know if I would have prefered to have all small ones growing slightly and slowly than two large ones with others lagging behind. I just feel now that the others won't catch up without the two big ones continuing to grow so they will always be bigger and I'll have to go to EC with just those two otherwise I might ovulate on my own if I keep them growing...

I don't know... I was feeling so positive and now I feel a bit blah..... still I have to be grateful as, as I have said previously, with my terrible levels and age combined I should be grateful I've got any at all !!

I hope yours keep growing - keep me posted


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies. Hope you all had a nice weekend. 

Pinksnowfairy I can't imagine the waiting I know I will be a nightmare but good luck. I am also on knives
Coker watch but for the opposite reason. I want af to arrive so I can begin injections. Always the way when you want it to happen it never does on time. I'm normally clock work 28 days. 

Rsm just think those 2 folicles are going to have the best quality eggs and anything else is a bonus.  .
I think we are all bound to go up and down with our pma but try and hang in there. I had a dip last week but feel positive again now. 

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Freddie123

Knives Coker what's that. Lol. Meant knicker watch. Predictive text is a right pain,


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone.
Booked in for my down reg scan on Thursday and they are also going to be doing a blood test. Does anyone know what the blood test is for?


----------



## julieglyde

Have any of u tried hypnosis CDs, I've got Helen McPherson and Zita west, both are great for relaxing u and helping u keep positive! Never really tried hypnosis before but they are fab, just hoping they work as well once I've got started......HURRY UP AF!!!


----------



## localgirl

Hello ladies may I join your board?  Starting DR in mid-March hopefully, all consent appointment and stuff is done with so am just waiting for AF (expected around 20 February) to notify the clinic and then they send the drugs.

I think the DR blood test is just a way of checking that the buserelin or whatever has done its work and they have shut down your normal menstrual cycle - so they're totally in control of producing the next ovulation.  Also I guess it may affect how much of the stimulating drugs they give you?  That depends on your normal FSH levels, though, so I'm not so sure about that - maybe that blood work is already done.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Ladies...

RSM, dont feel down, like others have said 2 is better than nothing and dont forget its all about the quality of the eggs not quantity and it will only take one and your one is going to be a sticky one    

pinksnowfairy -   im sure we will all be joining you on knicker watch over these next few weeks. Your symptoms are all sounding good tho hun so keeping everything crossed    

Helllo everybody else, hope everyone is doing ok,

AFM - baseline scan today which went well, nurse was happy with my ovaries and they lowered my dose to start stimms as they dont want to overstimulate me. I had 12 antrals on one side and 9 on the other so fingers crossed these produce lovely follies and eggs   xx


----------



## frenchie999

Hey I don't post in here very much but thought I'd share this with you, I have my egg collection on Wednesday and I have a massive 71 follicles, no wonder u feel like I'm gonna explode! I have 20 that are above 14mm upto 16.5mm so having my trigger tonight then good to go! Very worried about OHSS! Any ladies ever had it? How will I know I've got it? X


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks local
My fsh level have not been done yet so maybe that's what it's for too.


----------



## bambibaby12

Flipping ek Frenchie... thats a huge number... you must be ready to pop!!
Im not at that point yet so cant really advise... think you need to keep drinking plenty of water. Was it today you had your scan? what did the clinic say?? xx


----------



## frenchie999

Yeah had my scan today and my bloods are fine but obv with this many follicles I'm papping myself over OHSS, I really don't want to get that but I feel it's inevitable  the nurse said basically I am a high risk and if I develope any symptoms I'm to call them right away, probably won't happen till a few days after Egg collection. Oh I'm so nervous now, have been fine up untill today  x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi everyone,

Not much to report here, been very teary yesterday and today guess it's just everything we are going through. Went to my Nieces Christening yesterday and everyone was questioning why me and hubby weren't drinking, everyone feels the need to say 'it'll be your turn next' 'being a Mum is amazing' 'your not getting any younger' blah blah etc etc came home feeling very flat and very teary last night plus I've been told 3 days on the trot of 3 friends that are pregnant  

On the plus side came home and hubby had bought me a new Pandora charm to cheer me up!  

Got my first scan in the morning, think I will feel better after that another step ahead...


----------



## Hopefully me next

Hi all,
Started my first injection for IVF today, have to be honest I cried as I did it this morning. Trying very hard to stay positive but it is draining. At least the three years of waiting around and being told to give nature a chance have ended and hopefully things can get moving. Trying very hard to have a PMA but it's extremely difficult, how is everyone else coping? I have also been told I am at high risk of getting OHSS so just feeling rubbish  xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

madam tiwnky that must be so hard - but chin up and stay positive 

freddie hope af turns up soon ...

frenchie ive been treated for OHSS - i had loads of eggs but not all mature but following EC i falt quite unwell had awful cramps - so stock up on pain relief i slept loads too, they give your medication to help with it, and you need to drink plenty. Unfortunately my pain didnt ease at all and i was admitted to hospital but only for 24 hours - was all a bit dramatic really lol.....but ET still went ahead and im fine now....so dont worry. 

im now on day 4 of ET - knicker watch continues, ive not had any further cramps - and feel so normal, im keeping busy and active - as advised, plus i cant sit still for too long, its actually helping keeping my mind off things...im not doing anything too heavy just cleaning and pottering about....

really trying to be positive - but im naturally quite a pessimist, i think its my coping mechanism....

x


----------



## Dudders

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd pop my head back in and wish you all well.  Such a shame, we should have been on the 2ww now, but this cyst has other ideas  

We're out of the game for the time being waiting for the cyst to do something, which is probably surgery as it seems to be growing fairly fast - now 6cm!  So we may get started in March and we may not  

Good luck to you all, and lots of luck for plenty of BFPs xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Dudders - so glad to hear from you!! sorry to hear it isnt going to plan for you hun! sometimes our bodies seem to do everything they can to test us!! What is the plan with your cyst, is it just a waiting game or can they do anything to get rid of it quicker??   xx


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi Ladies,
Dudders- Really sorry to hear you have been delayed- it is so frustrating isnt it when you think things are finally moving forward. just stay positive as it will be worth the wait.

hopefullymenext- welcome to the thread! what protocol are you on? I cried after my first injection and you will go through the ups and downs of trying to stay positive, it isnt an easy journey but it will be worth it for all of us if we keep going! Try not to worry about things like ohss, you will be given different hurdles and obstacles to overcome during the process but you will manage it! 

madamtwinky- sorry you are feeling emotional, it is hard work all this isnt it! good luck with your scan today.

frenchie - omg!! cannot believe you have that many follies! you really must be bursting at the seams! you will be fine, at least it means you will get a good number of eggs! 

bambibaby- really pleased everything is going to plan, great number of follies aswell- you must be pleased with that.

AFM- Had EC yesterday, it is a very strange thing to go through! amazing at the same time, i was awake throughout the whole thing just had a lot of painkillers so the actual procedure itself didnt hurt that much. they collected 7 eggs so i was really happy with that. got the call this mroning to say that 3 have fertilised. have a massive rush of relief after the call. we have to go back tomorrow to check the quality and as long as they are good quality then they will put all 3 in the freezer. if they are not good quality they will put 2 back in despite the success rates being next to nothing because of the fluid in  my tubes. I am really hoping they freeze all 3, then i can get on the wiating list to have my tubes removed. what a roller coaster ride this has been!


----------



## Freddie123

Just a quck one to say its finally Official. I have finally started and first injection of menopur done. First scan Saturday. Feel very excited and glad to be finally doing something.  Will post more later. Xxx


----------



## rsm

Great news Freddie123 - welcome aboard the IVF train - hope it's an easy ride for you sweetie


----------



## julieglyde

HURRY UP AF, Ok so its not due til the wkend but for once will you turn up early, PLEASE, I just wanna get started!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie79

Hi all,

just wanted to say hello - have been reading through the latest posts (when I really should be working...obsessed?  me?!).  I'm on the 5th day of my stim injections today - no side effects other than feeling really tired, is that normal?

Hubby is finding it tough - he's been giving my the injection each night - first time I thought he was going to faint...bless.  He keeps saying "sorry" that we're having to go through this - but I keep reassuring him that I'm happy and excited and nothing to be sorry about.  Anyone got any tips for managing DH / DP at this difficult time?

Good luck everyone, each day is one step closer!!

x


----------



## rsm

Hi Ruthie - welcome.

I've been feeling more tired than normal since I started stimms and I've been on them for 6 nights now so I think it's probably just a side-effect - nothing to worry about.

You're DH is very brave giving you the injections - bless him for trying. My DH just cuddles me from behind when I'm doing it and turns his head away because he can't bear to watch as he doesn't like to think of me in pain !! I've told him it doesn't hurt but he still can't bear it. I don't think he could ever do it for me so brownie points to your DH.

I think our partners are always over sensitive towards us at this time and feel bad for us that we have to do all the tests and injections and scans when what they have to do is relatively simple !! It's difficult for them but I guess all we can do is re-assure them we're in this together and just be there for one another


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well?

Went for scan and bloods- went really well! Everything is growing nicely. Have about 40ish follies with a few at 16plus. The nurse said egg collection would prob be fri or mon.

My additional meds arrived this pm.

Guys rang shortly after to say ec on Thursday! How romantic   lol. I was a bit worried about getting 2 trains home after ga so have booked us into the guys accommodation. 

It's all very exciting... Take trigger tonight at 22.30, no drugs tomo, then pr diclofenac one hour before we leave on thurs. 

Feel like a balloon today! 

Ruth- your dh defo needs brownie points bless him  

Best wishes all x


----------



## bambibaby12

Lozzyb - not long now hun, fingers crossed valentines day is a lucky one for you... think positive as that is the day your LO will have been conceived   

hope everybody else is doing ok... I have my first stimms jab tonight, so glad i am at this stage now... felt like DR was dragging a little and seemed to have gone on forever... jsut hope my ovaries work for me


----------



## Madam Twinky

Evening everyone

Had my first scan today, lining is nice and thin, ovaries all quiet as they should be all ready to start stimms tomorrow night! Like you Bambibaby i'm so glad I am at this stage (well nearly I start stimming tomorrow pm) another hurdle over today ready for the next stage.

Good luck Lozzyb that all sounds great 

Hi Ruthie, although I am injecting myself I am keeping dh involved as he is getting the injection ready. He's quite an emotional chap and he keeps saying sorry - he feels awful that we are having to do it where as I am quite excited!! I don't think there is any advice, we are all riding this rollercoaster and you just have to laugh together through the highs and hold onto each other through the lows.

 to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Ruthie79

Wow you ladies are all so positive and full of wise words!  Will tell DH about his brownie points, will be delighted!!

Went for a swim tonight, bad idea methinks, feel wiped now. Taking docs advice not to do any strenuous exercise for a few weeks, bang goes favourite stress reliever!  Madam twinky great that you are starting next stage tmrw. 
Xx


----------



## LMS13

Sounds like everyone is getting to the exciting parts!!
I rang the hospital today and I am having my scan and bloods on Friday so hopefully everything will be as it should be and I will start Stimms then too!

I am sooo tired though, I will be so glad when I finish work for half term on Friday and I can relax before EC!

Madam Twinky, I hope stimms goes well for you tomorrow! 
x x


----------



## bambibaby12

LMS - looks like we are booked in for EC on the same day... Fingers crossed for Friday...

Madamtwinkey - this time tomo you will be one jab down for stimming. Just think, this time in 3 weeks we will be PUPO... it's starting to get very exciting now xx


----------



## LMS13

bambibaby12, thats exciting! Have you had your scan yet?

what does PUPO mean??


----------



## Freddie123

Evening ladies,

Sounds like lots of us are in the same boat and ec around the same time. Feel very positive today just hope it lasts. 

Rsm hope you are feeling better today. 

Madame twinky good luck for tomorrow. 

Bambibaby god luck for your first injection. I was surprised that it didn't hurt me at all this morning. 


Welcome ruthie.

Pinksnowfairy hope you are taking it easy. 

Sorry if I missed anyone and hello if I did. 

Lots of    and  to everyone. Xx


----------



## Hopefully me next

Hi again, 
Day 2 of taking buserelin and I'm itching from head to toe. I really struggled to inject myself this morning an just cried. I really need to toughen up, any body else experience te same as me? I'm avoiding calling hospital as hoping the itching, rash and swelling are just initial reactions to strange bodies being put in my system. Any advice would be much appreciated,I have a wonderful support unit of family and friends but I'm feeling very lonely and a bit lost, my poor partner...and it's only day 2!! X


----------



## Freddie123

Hi hopefully me next. I would call your clinic if you are worried as you may be having an allergic reaction. I am not on buserelin as on short protocol but my clinic said to call if I was worried about anything. Sorry you are feeling lonely and a bit lost. Sending you a virtual hug.  xx


----------



## bambibaby12

LMS - PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise, so this is basically after your transfer ;-)


----------



## Hopefully me next

Thanks Freddie, 
I've just read through a lot of posts and actually feel a bit brighter, I'll phone the clinic tomorrow I just didn't want to cause a fuss on my second day. It's great to see so many up beat people posting on here so I'm going to take heed from them and cheer my miserable face up...it's half term next week so maybe a week off will help,


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefullymenext - don't worry about calling your clinic, that's what they are there for and they will know how stressful this all is for us.
And please cheer up, the fact you have injected two days already means u are two days closer to your goal, 

Remember we are all here for your highs and your lows, it's such a roller coaster but we ladies know it well...

Good luck and blown u some bubbles for extra luck ;-)


----------



## Ruthie79

Hopefully me next time - I would say that if you need to 'cause a fuss' then you should do so!!  Your clinic is there to help you, call them if you are worried, important that you get good advice to no doubt put your mind at ease that everything is ok. 

Agree that reading all these posts really cheers you up, I don't feel like such a freak anymore knowing there are so many wonderful women going through the same stuff. 

X


----------



## Hopefully me next

Thanks ladies, 
Never thought in a million years this would be me. Your positive outlook is catching on, it's such slow process at times which gives you time to over think but like you say day 2 means 2 days closer...thanks for emailing back, so pleased I stumbled on this post,  good luck to everyone xx


----------



## frenchie999

Well out of those 71 follicles I have 15 eggs! This is great news and I actually feel ok, bit of pain but that's expected, just hope it stays this way


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hi all, please can I join this group? I've been a longtime lurker on the forums here but would love to chat to those going through ivf at same time as me...

I'm 41, got married late in life 15 months ago and would love to have a baby. My cycle has been horribly irregular since getting married and hubby was fed up of me doing preg. tests each month when I was couple of days late... Went to see IVF team after 6 months of marriage as I was about to turn 41, was told that my AMH was undetectable at <0.57, FSH 10 and my ovaries were ageing. Follicle count was low on scan. They were v pessimistic and told me not to go for IVF, but start DHEA and hope for natural conception. Naturally we were devastated  
After a few months of DHEA (and acne and hair growth  ) we sought a second opinion at MFS in Manchester. They felt our chances are slim, but accepted us for IVF...
I had norethisterone for 10 days to induce a bleed then started a coflare cycle with Buserelin and FSH 450. I'm now day 9 of stimming and the clinic have been concerned that my oestrogen is low (day 4 - 186, day 7- 267).
Just had first scan and only have one follicle... Waiting for today's blood results but have been told they may suggest we abandon.


----------



## rsm

So.... I've just come back from the clinic.

Unfortunately, only one of my follicles continued to grow so I've got one on my left ovary at 20mm and another at 12mm and the three on my right are still under 10mm.

Had a lovely chat with the Dr and we both came to the conclusion that it would better to revert to IUI at this point than to risk going to EC with just the one follicle.

That way, if I don't fall pregnant this month I can try again next month in the hope that the 5 follicles will grow better next time around. He's changed my protocol for next month should I need it. I won't be doing any down regulation just starting the stimms on day 2-4 of my cycle then taking cetrocide day 6 - I think it's called the short antagonist protocol.

Anyway, I'm surprisingly calm and positive and not upset at all weirdly !!

I'm just thinking it's all meant to be and it's all for a reason. I've just done my ovitrelle injection and my IUI will happen tomorrow at 2.30pm so fingers crossed that one follicle is containing the golden egg and me and DH will make a Valentine's baby


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Rsm that's great! The nurse I spoke to today said they would be unlikely to offer me another cycle so I feel like I have everything invested in this one follicle... Waiting for them to call now. I think that whatever they say, I will want to continue few more days to see what happens


----------



## rsm

Hopingtobemummy - if they had said I couldn't do another cycle next month I would have gone ahead with IVF with that one follie too - after all - it does only take one. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

I might respond better on the antagonist protocol as when I had IUI 3 years ago when I just did Gonal F 300 every other day and no other drugs I did get 3 good size follicles. I'm not sure why they didn't put me straight onto the antagonist protocol this time round but what's done is done and no point going backwards, forwards is the only way to go.

When will you be having EC?


----------



## Freddie123

Rsm sorry to hear that the other folicles didn't grow but as they say it only takes one, and I reckon you have grown on perfect egg that is going to make a lovely romantic valentines baby. 

Good luck tomorrow with iui.   xx

Hopingtobemummy, good luck. Xx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

So, the clinic just called and my oestrogen is 422! They suggested I carry on with Fostimon 450 and go back for another scan and bloods on 16th Feb. Depending on that they will decide about whether we go for EC...

Rsm and Freddie thank you for your kind wishes


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone,
Was hoping you could give me some advice from your experiences.
I have had my down reg bleed but it wasn't normal, it was heavy and painful for a few hours then went the next day, so it was only 2 days all together. Anyone else had a short bleed? Just a little worried incase my body hasn't got rid of what it needs to.


----------



## pinksnowfairy

meemoo its completely normal - mine lasted 3 days and my baseline scan went really well...

it was the worst bleed ever and so painful - so much so it woke me up in the night - but thats a good sign as its getting rid of everything 

good luck x


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks for reply. It's put my mind a rest for now.


----------



## bambibaby12

Frenchie - thats great news about your eggs!! Not long now and you will be PUPO  

Hopingtobeamommy - So sorry to hear your story but please dont give up hope... I am sure there are ladies on here with similar AMH levels and they have been successful with IVF... There is a board on here called, "treatmemt with Low AMH" and there are also clinics the specialise with low AMH. It may mean you travelling but like the rest of us, i am sure you will try anything for a chance of having a baby... Keeping everything crossed this is your cycle though    

RSM - Glad you are feeling positive!! Thats the only way to be... yes, its not the route you planned but you are in good hands and at the end of the day, the clinic will always do what they think is best, they want the successes as its good for their stats!! Amazing knowing you have conceived on valentines day  
Good luck and keep us updated xx

Meemoo - agree with pinksnowfairy, i think its normal for the DR bleed to be like anything and most likely completely different to what you normally get. I am sure you will be fine xx

Hello all you other ladies.... Hope everybody else is ok!!

AFM -I am just about to have my 2nd stim injection... Got the kettle boiling for my hot water bottle. Chicken in the oven... protein/warmth... grow follies grow!!!   xx


----------



## SuzyH

Hi ladies

Update on me. Had my planning appointment today. Was due to start on my next cycle which will be this weekend but they have no free appointment to get me seen before hand for my drugs appointment so now I will start on my March cycle instead.  I'm absolutely gutted as when we had today's appointment booked they said they would pushed us through to allow us to start on my next cycle as I hit 40 early April, and to which 40 is the age cut off for my funding. I really thought the wait was over. Plus I discovered today that my AMH level is low at 3.2 so that's a kicker in the teeth and I feel all the pressure is on me as the fertility problems are all my fault.  Fed up!


----------



## Charlieb1

Hi all,
Really sorry to hear you have been delayed suzyH. Especially as its just because they don't have any apps. So frustrating for you. Hopefully it will be worth waiting that extra month x 

Frenchie- excellent news about your eggs, hope they develop into lovely embabies!

Rsm- sorry to hear things have changed for you, I know the feeling but they are doing the best thing for you by the sounds of it.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Afm- that's us done now for a few months. Feel ok about it today as we have frozen 3 strong little embabies who are waiting for mummy and daddy to come back wen mummy has had her tubes out! It was frustrating to think we aren't going to be pupo but the main thing is we have produced 3 good ones which will hopefully be worth the wait!

Best of luck everyone else with your cycles, I will keep on here to see when you all have your bfp's!!


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Am in my pj's, snuggled up on the sofa like an oap.  I am also feeling like a bit of a nit having told my boss about starting treatment.....I blubbed.....despite promising myself that I wouldn't.  He was very good about it (annoyingly, nothing phases him) but boy oh boy did I feel like a dumbass.  

Just waiting to start down regging on sat.  He did ask me whether or not I was warning him because I was going to 'run amok' in his team for two weeks (he was trying to lighten the mood) and it did make me wonder how you guys felt when you were doing it ?  Did anyone have any urges to 'run amok' (hilarious - the predictor on my iPad keeps re-writing that as 'rub amok'  ).

SuzyH - sorry to hear about your news.  Can you kick up a fuss and ask them to do what they blooming well said they would do in the first place ?  Sorry if I sound a bit angry on your behalf but I was also mucked about by the NHS and, whilst they are brilliant at times, it's always let down by the administrative side of things.  Sometimes, I wonder if they have any idea just how much all this [email protected] adds to an already stressy situation.  Try not to feel down as you will need all your strength to get through this.  Have you tried any holistic therapies to help ?  I have had acupuncture and my first reflexology session on Saturday and found it helped so much.  If you do some stuff for you, it's surprising how much it helps.

Hopingtobeamummy - stay strong and perhaps try some holistic treatments too?  I have also been drinking half a cup of green tea each day as this is supposed to help with fertility and egg quality.  It's lovely too !  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Frenchie - well done you !  Keep us posted on progress. It's so lovely to hear that the treatment works.  Gives us all hope.

Rsm - at least you have options.  Well done keeping calm, it's inspiring.

Bmi - hope the injection went okay and that you didn't get chicken all over your hot water bottle ! 

Charlie- brill news about your frosties and best of luck with those tubes ! 

Lots of positive thoughts to all on this post.  Although I haven't been that much of a poster, I have been keeping an eye out and will post a bit more from now on.  Apologies if I've missed anyone out.

Nokkie xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Nokkie, Ive been a coward.... Not told work, just didn't want everybody knowing my business and, if this didn't work I didnt want to be treated any differently. 
I think it's a bit different for me as I work from home and out visiting properties and very rarely go into an office and i have a new mgr so don't really feel close enough or able to tell anybody... Only one person at work knows who I've known for years and she conceived her child with ivf so she has been my rock.... 
If I had too, like you I would have been bricking it so well done


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Charlie, sorry it's all being delayed, good luck for your tubes and your future cycle hunny xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Thanks so much bambi ! I had to tell them really as I plan to take two weeks off after ET and....you've guessed it, it will be during our busiest time of the year.  Typical.  But I've waited such a long time for this that, frankly, work can just suck it up.  That said, I wanted to let them know because I didn't want them to think that I was randomly taking time off without a good reason.

I also have a work Bezzie who had his two rug rats via ivf and he's been totally brilliant.  It's also great to get a bloke's perspective on things as we can overlook how they are feeling sometimes.  He's also saved my other half from a few earbashings too !

Are you ok ? X


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know if down regulation causes cysts? I don't suffer from them and when I had my scan at the beginning of treatment all was fine but I've read that when some people go for their down regulation scan they have found cyst.


----------



## bambibaby12

Nokkie - it's brill that your boss has been so supportive and at least you will get the time off now without worrying and stressing out. I'm still in two minds about how much time to take off, I've got a few days booked for after ET, got 3 weeks booked off end of march/beginning of April as we are going to Australia so didn't want to use all my holidays this early in the year...

It's great having someone at work who knows what you're going through though isn't it, my friend has been fantastic, she's about to start FET shortly too, would be great if we both get BFPs soon xx

Which clinic are you at and what you DR with?? Not long now until Saturday xx


Meemoo- sorry I can't answer your question... I've heard the same but don't know if its a pre existing thing or if its induced by the drugs?? hope you are ok today xx


----------



## meemoo123

Been for my down reg scan this morning and everything looked fine. Just waiting for the call this afternoon to see if I can start my gonal f tonight. Very excited now!
Thanks for reply Bambi looks like I was worrying about nothing as everything is fine. I did ask the nurse but she said there was no proof to the claims.


----------



## bambibaby12

No problem, glad your scan went ok hunny and good luck for that call xx


----------



## Freddie123

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is ok?

I'm on the short protocol and on day 3 of injections and have the heaviest af of my life. Does anyone know if this is normal. I had a endometrial scratch 2 weeks ago and thought that it would be lighter not heavier. Not sure if I should be worried or not. 

X


----------



## frenchie999

Thank you for the advise on ohss ladies! I'm feeling good today, probably
To do with finding out that all 10 of our ivf eggs fertilised and 2 of the 5 ICSI have fertilised! Best valentines pressie yet  most probably go to blast in Monday if they continue to progress, fingers crossed! It's also my birthday on Monday, couldn't think of a better present  
Freddie I think your AF is heavy because basically it's getting rid of everything, mine was heavy too an I've heard a lot of ladies say the same, pretty normal!


----------



## Freddie123

That's great news frenchie. I have my first scan on Saturday so hoping I am growing so e lovely eggs too. Thanks for the reassurance. Xxx


----------



## rsm

Wow that's amazing news Frenchie - so happy for you and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Mel2304

Hi every9one! thought id pop on quickly while on my break at work!! we had our top of the list appoiontment on Tuesday and they also taook more blood test, one of which AMH. the cosnultant asked me to call the office the next day to book our start date in! i was so excited when i called but she said that they need to wait on the AMH results to come back first!! she asked when Af was due - first week of March and she advised that theres still time for us to start then, howver, these reults confirm long or short protocol?? i am currently marked down to the long protocol!! sorry to waffle, just frustrated got more waiting to do!!!!


----------



## Freddie123

Good luck today rsm will be thinking of you.    xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Frenchie - that's super news!! Couldn't think of a more perfect result and being PUPO on your birthday, wooo hooo!!!

Hello mel, yeh they need your amh to determine what drugs you will be on, in sure they will get them back
In time for you to start!! Fingers crossed!

Nothing new for me, day 3 of stimms and feeling good, looking forward to a meal with DH tonight before he jets off to Spain for a week :-(( 

Hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Happy Valentines all!

Rsm hope it goes well for you today xxx

Freddie my AF after scratch was v heavy too. Just think of it as allowing you to grow a nice fresh endometrial lining for your blasts....

I'm on day 10 of stims today, hoping and praying that my follicle is doing its thing. A friend told me I needed a visualisation technique so I could visualise it growing as it might help. Anyone got any tips on that?


----------



## frenchie999

my eggs are spot on apparently, all I did different was drink tonnes of water and cut out crisps and chocolate, also ate a lot of satsuma! Never drank alcohol or smoked, I dnt smoke anyways tho! I had fr too many follicles but that hasn't effects the quality, even tho I assumed it would!! X


----------



## meemoo123

Had the call and I'm good to go. Scheduled egg collection 25th feb. it's all going so fast now can't believe it!


----------



## julieglyde

Meemoo123-How exciting!!!!!!!

Frenchie-Congrats-Im gonna follow those tipd Deffo!!


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Julie, I know! Can't believe we have got to this bit already.
Are you still waiting for AF to arrive?


----------



## jessibear

hey ladies,

sending     thoughts to all of you!

afm: been and had a scan again today and EC is booked for saturday 11am!! Can't believe this day has finally arrived. By 1pm we will knoe if DH has any little swimmers!! Having a mix of emotions at the moment, sometimes I think "yes this is going to work and we will be given the chance to have our own baby" and then I'm thinking "oh no what if they don't find any" 

will let you know on d-day!!

good luck ladies


----------



## frenchie999

Good Luck Jessibear, it comes around so quick doesnt it, Saturday will be here in a flash!


----------



## jessibear

thanks Frenchie!!

Just a little confused tho as I had the call from my clinic to say take the trigger shot at 6.20pm tonight but I'm not booked in until 11am on Saturday morning - with my poor maths that makes it more like 40 hours not 36 hours     

now I'm panicking and the clinic is shut until Saturday morning ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## localgirl

Jessibear - did they say def. 36 hours to you before? At our clinic they said 37 1/2 hours, so might be that longer than 36 is right for you?

Also, isn't there a number you can call to speak to a doctor out of hours?  As long as you don't phone up at 3am I doubt they'll mind!  Not to say that you couldn't, just that it might be better to call in the afternoon!

Good luck


----------



## jessibear

hey localgirl, 
they didnt give me a time frame but everything I've read says between 34-37 hours. DH just said to do it as they know what they're doing so it's done now, I was just panicking that I was doing it too early and it will mess up EC and DH's operation. We'll see on Saturday


----------



## julieglyde

Frenchie-Still no sign, this month my AF is like a **** boyfriend who's skint on valentines day....No where to be seen hahaa! 

x


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone,
I have to take my first gonal f injection tonight, do any of you take it out of the fridge a while before injecting or do you just inject straight from removing from the fridge?


----------



## Freddie123

Hi meemoo, did you get anywhere. Sorry I have no idea as not there yet, is there any instructions on the box? Hope you got sorted. Xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Freddie, I didn't even think to look in the instructions! What a idiot I am.
I've done it now i didn't even feel it go in which I was surprised about. 
Where are you in your cycle? Have you started yet?


----------



## Hopefully me next

Hi Ladies,
after my initial upset at starting the injections on Monday and my totally depressing messages on here, I'm now finding it sooo much easier to deal with . I find if I sing myself a song whilst I'm injecting ( sad I know) it gets me through it. I am allergic to the buserelin however I'm going to keep plodding on with it and hope my body adjusts, with docs approval of course. I would just like to say that I've found the whole process to be such a lonely time however finding sites like this really makes it less so. Its lovely to see such positivity from someone in a similar situation...pregnant friends and friends with babies seem to annoy me 'it'll be you next' 'I know it will work for you' comments just don't fill me with confidence and can make me feel even more detached from them because if only they knew (not that I'd wish my situation on anyone) but there's a lot at stake for us and they really just don't know...cue me being depressing again  Anyways I'm off for a girlie weekend so I'm sending positive thoughts to all and will hopefully return next week to see lots of positive comments, good look all...


----------



## ameheath

hi ladies ot been on here for a while trying to focus on being busy so i dont have time to think but yeah that dont work!!!!!!  

i had my first scan 08/02 and was told needed to re scan on 11/02 as i had 4 follicles but not good size at only 14mm they wanted them to be more like 16mm!!!! ouch! so on my re scan they said that i had 4 follies at 18mm 
egg collection booked for 13/02 (yesterday!!) wont go into how traumatic that was for my lady area!!!  
we were told we had 2 eggs?? has anyone else had this
we then get a phone call yesterday evening to say that they were both mature eggs and all set for the icsi part
this morning however the phone call was not so good saying only 1 made it passed fertilisation and am booked to have it put back home tomorrow 15/02.
i thought the emotions were bad early on in this process i realise now they were a piece of pie!!!


----------



## Trixy1

Hopefully - glad you're feeling better about things and if singing a song helps then it's not sad just go with whatever makes you feel better. 

Meemoo - those Gonal-f instructions are immense! Did you take it out of the fridge for a bit in the end? I did my first Gonal-f tonight too 

Jessibear - hope your trigger shot went ok!

Julie - hope AF shoes up soon. 

Frenchie - great news, fingers crossed for you for ET on your birthday. ET might be very close to my birthday for me too.


----------



## Freddie123

Hi meemoo,

I'm on day 3 injections first scan sat to see if follicles are growing. Feeling ok at the min just a bit bloated and tired. Good luck with the ec I'm sure it will be great and you have lots of lovely eggs. Xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Trixy,
No I just did it as soon as I took it out of the fridge. I did have a little panic though as I injected took the needle out of me then realised there was still .25 to inject so had to put it back in. What a walls! How was yours tonight?


----------



## Trixy1

Mine was ok thank you, when I finally got to it after reading the massive instructions, even though I've been shown how to do it. Feel a bit like a pincushion now I'm doing Gonal-f and Suprecur.


----------



## Ruthie79

Hi ladies, just wanted to say how much I recognise how Hopefully Me Next is feeling, this is such a weirdly lonely time and no matter how lovely friends and family are they just don't get it right?!!  I am lucky that I have 2 gal pals who have both been through IVF and worked for both of them. These things come in threes don't they so I must be number 3!!

We are off for scan tmrw to see how the follies are getting on, keeping everything crossed for good news. Feeling sore and heavy in lower abdomen, like golf balls in my tummy!! 

Hoping for EC next week but should find out tmrw. Keeping all thoughts positive and not letting myself think how I will feel if this doesn't work, focus on being positive and think baby baby!!

Wishing you all a restful evening, hope your DH / DPs have been making you smile with some romance today

X


----------



## Christina01

Hello everyone...I was on FF for the whole of my first cycle and thankfully was blessed to have conceived successfully. I have a little boy of 3 now and we are about to start trying again at the same clinic for the second time. Super nervous and stressed because am 38 now and I dont know if we left it too late..   Also I dont seem to remember anything I did before or anything I ate or anything about anything...just praying that it will happen again..  I know a lot of you have started for the first time and am happy to offer whatever support I can to you. So please feel free to ask..


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Wow.  Not been on today till now and there's so much to catch-up on !  We're all on our way now which is so exciting.  As dh works nights and we're having out valentines day on sat, I took myself off to the local theatre to see a play tonight.  Regional theatre is so great.  I was the youngest in there by a country mile   .  I was the only one not rustling packets of sweets and unwrapping home made sarnies.

Bambi - I'm at guys under Mr Khalaf (not literally, obviously !) and will be sniffing nafarelin, four sprays twice a day.  Scan booked for 1st March.  Support network at home and work all in place.  I just hope having the bloody menopause doesn't turn me into a raving lunatic.  Our of interest, how many days rest have your hospital recommended ? Xx

Fab news Frenchie.  You must be delighted  .  

Meemoo - great news too. Where are you having your treatment ? X

Jessiebear - will be keeping fingers crossed for sat for you.  How are you feeling ?

Hopefullymenext - keep going and have a lovely weekend away ! 

Ameheath - best of luck for tomorrow.  Sending positive vibes your way.  

Freddie - good luck for sat too.  

Ruthie - hope those follies are behaving.  Good luck for tomorrow too.  

Hi christina - thanks for the offer! 

If I've left anyone out, apologies.  The post only went back so far.....wishing you all baby dust and tonnes of luck.

Nite all.

Noks xx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hi Hopefully, I'm allergic to the buserelin too so my clinic told me to take an antihistamine before the injection. They recommended Benadryl 15 min before, but I only had cetirizine so they said take it an hour before. The skin reactions are still there but less dramatic.
I heard that the injections are less painful if the drug is room temp, but I was told to keep my FSH out of the fridge as they are dry powders which I have to reconstitute each time.
Ameheath good luck with the ET! Hope all goes well...


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Nokkie,
I'm at nurture Nottingham. 
See you will be down regging soon, when do you start? I was on the spray but changed to injections after a day as it was making me feel sick, don't think it was a side effect though think it was just me!


----------



## jessibear

Hi Nokkie73,

How am I feeling? That's a good question!!!! I really dont know   , we have absolutely everything pinned on DH's micro-tese tomorrow and although we're hopeful, we're also realistic. we left the UK being told he was infertile end of and we dealt with it but now with this ray of hope we're just worried that we're going to have to re-live it all over again. DH is an absolutely amazing guy and even through all this in the last 6 years he doesn't let things faze him, just picks himself up and carries on. 

Tomorrow is d-day so will fill you in! It's great to have this support network with people who actually know how you feel and what you're going through. DH tries to understand but he's a man!!

Sending     and     to you all ladies! x x


----------



## leam31

Good morning Ladies

I've just started stimming yesterday I'm on short protocol, just a quick question do you have to inject at the same time every day? I can't remember from previous IUI's and forgot to ask at the clinic, I'd be grateful for any advice please.

Many thanks



Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Nokkie, 2 weeks today then until your scan, it will fly by!!
My clinic were quite relaxed about time off and said it depends on me and how I feel about my job... If its stressful then take time off but if it's going to be more stressful sitting at home and pondering the "what ifs" and if work will help take ur mind off it then go into work. They did say to take all of EC off due to the general anaesthetic.
I'm having acupunture though and they were a little more on the taking time off side... She has told me to take a few days after ET too just to relax which I will be doing...
I'm just going to see how I feel for everything else I think, also at this stage, my EC is booked for a Monday and they are hoping to transfer on the Saturday which would be best as then DH can be there without taking time off work so then I will take the Monday and tues off too I think.

How about you? What are u planning?xx


----------



## ameheath

Thanks for ur support guys! We had a call this morning to say that 'valentino' (as the egg is becomin known) has divided into 2 cells and all looks well so off i go for ET.


Leam31- i was told to keep my injections at the same time everyday that way u constantly have the correct amount of hormoans in ur body!


----------



## frenchie999

I'm PUPO! Have had two put back in as they weren't the best :/ and I don't think any will survive the weekend to freeze! But at least I have two in there, it's gonna be a long two weeks!! X


----------



## julieglyde

Frenchie-fingers and toes crossed for u babe!!!


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Frenchie so excited for you! Enjoy the feeling, relax and stay positive


----------



## Milajayne

Frenchie Are you the 1st?! Excitement!!


----------



## frenchie999

Thank! I just took a trip to tesco, what a mistake, just walking is causin me pain, defo be resting for the next few days :/ hope I haven't caused anything to go wrong, so paranoid. Lol x


----------



## Charlieb1

Everything crossed for you Frenchie!!! Good luck


----------



## bambibaby12

Frenchie that's brilliant!! Congratulations on being PUPO    

Can't wait until we start getting some BFPs flowing on this board xxx


----------



## Ruthie79

Hi all, great news Frenchie and so lovely to see / hear everyone 
Making progress. I had scan today, have about 9 follicles and seem decent sizes, EC confirmed for Tuesday, so v v excited!!  Don't know how much time to take of work tho. 

Scan today was v painful as they couldn't find one of my ovaries, eventually tracked it down after extensive prodding and probing. Feels like it was hiding up near my shoulder or something the effort it took. Ouch!!! Feeling sore now. They said I should have heavier sedation for EC coz of this (bring it on!). Anyone else had similar?

X


----------



## lozzy2b

Hi all

Hope you are well?

Ruthie- I did find scans uncomfortable but not too bad- clinic advised to drink lots of water. 

Frenchie- congratulation! Wishing you all the best  

Afm- ec yesterday, got 16 eggs, 10 fertilised. All frozen now due to risk of oohs. So will wait to see numbers after biopsy (pgd), am waiting for guys to call about next step, I think I'm waiting for af again.

Anyone else on 2pn short protocol? 

Xx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
I had my scan and blood test today! My lining was nice and thin at 3mm and and I have a total of 18 follicles, all under 6mm.  I dont really know what any of it means but the clinic said it all looks good!
Have started stimms and hoping it all goes ok, it was a little nerve wracking, mixing it all!!
x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Lms - that sounds good! They are your resting follicles so it gives the clinic a good idea of how you will respond to the drugs and how many eggs you are likely to produce. At my baseline on Monday I had 21 so they reduced my drug dose from 300 to 225 which is good I guess. 
Have you got another scan booked in to see how ur responding.?? I have my 1st one on Monday... Really hope these follies are growing.... Hopefully our EC will be on the same day... Would be good to keep each other cheery after the GA ;-)) xx


----------



## LMS13

Im having my next scan on Friday.  I have reduced my Buserillin to 0.2 from 0.5.
Yeah that will be good if we are both going in on the same day, I know it will definitely help me!!  How are you feeling, are you getting excited??
x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh!! Amazingly excited! I'm wishing my life away like never before haha! When did u start stimms? Have u had any side effects yet??xx


----------



## LMS13

Oh me too!!!   
I only started Stimms tonight so Im feeling OK up to now but I didnt feel good with the DR!!
x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh well hopefully you should feel a little better now... My headaches have eased a little now. I still feel very tired, think the zero caffeine has a part to play in that too. xx


----------



## mary92669

Hi everyone, it's an honor to be a part of this group and go through 1st IVF with you!  I've had 3 appt.'s; bloodwork, FemVue and ultrasound.  Only 5 follicles, but she said that's not awful for my age (43).  AMH too low, estradiol too high, FSH false normal.  Uterus lining looks good.  Thinking about going to acupuncture to get my levels to normal.  RE has me on vitamin/supplement regiment to boost ovarian reserve + normalize levels for next couple months.  

Had a really weird thing happen this month:  I'm seeing a naturopath and between her and RE I'm on 40 vitamins/supplements/herbs a day, also progesterone/yam cream.  Well something strange going on with hormones because I had mid-cycle bleeding starting after ovulating on day 15 of cycle for the first time in my regular cycle life.  Really freaked me out!  But have been reading it's hormonal and nothing to worry about.  So I will try not to!  Has this happened to anyone else?

Injections to start in 2 months, very excited!

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!!!!!


----------



## k888tey

Hello ladies,

Haven't been in for a while so thoroughly enjoyed reading through the past weeks posts!  Good luck to you all and I am sending positive vibes to you all!

On a short protocol and start jabbing on Monday so very excited (well kind of!), but eventually feel like this journey is beginning,

My DH had a second SA this week and it was worse than the 1st (all ok apart from motility), so the clinic said they may recommend ICSI on the day.  I'm not bothered if they have to chop my leg off with a blunt spoon, as long as I can get pregnant they can do whatever procedure they want!!!!!!!  

to you all and lots of  

Katey x


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Just wanted to wish all the ladies who have their appointments for various things the very best of luck today. Will do a longer post later but have just taken my nasal spray and was up anyway, so thought I'd send you all positive vibes and a little sprinkling of baby dust.  Stay strong and I hope you all get what you wish for.



Noks
Xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone.
I've been stimming for 2 days, how long did it take for your side effects kick in? And what were they? I've been having pulling in my stomach anyone else had that?


----------



## julieglyde

Good to luck to all u ladies with important appointments this weekend, hoping it goes great for u all!

AFM, FINALLY my AF is here, never been so excited to get it so it's GAME ON, Prostap injection later and weirdly I can't wait to put myself into a menopausal state, pretty sure hubby won't agree!

Love, hugs and baby dust to all,

Have a great wkend xx


----------



## jessibear

hey ladies,

just thought I'd quickly drop by and let you all know how it went today.......

my EC was absolutely fine (apart from me crying like a baby as they sedated me!!) and they retrieved 34 follies!!!!!!

as for DH - we were told the op could take up to 4 /5 hours depending on if they found any swimmers. After 1 and half hours I got a call from the clinic (immediately I thought something was wrong!!!!) and I am ecstatic to say that they found sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

They're in the process of ICSI now and fingers crossed everything continues to go well. After all this time I cannot believe that we are 1 step closer!! Thank you for all of your kind wishes and I am sending     to you all and you are all in my  

xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Brill news jessiebear !  You must be over the moon.  Well done !  

Noks xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats jessiebear that's amazing news! Fingers crossed ur eggs & swimmers have a busy night ;-)) xx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Amazing news jessiebear!

Had a really up and down day

My scan today on day 12 stims was really uncomfortable and hampered by poor views but the nurse thought she could still only see the one follicle but it hadn't grown since last scan  
She counselled me that they would wait for my oestradiol level but probably cancel the cycle    
DH took me out for breakfast which was lovely and we had a war council that if it's not meant to be, then it's not going to happen  
Then my consultant rang with the oestradiol level which had doubled to 880! I think its still low for this long into stimming but she was really positive and said it was what she expected with my low AMH and we should carry on the stims and rescan and bloods Tues  
This time she will do the scan herself so we can make decisions...

My thoughts are with all of you going through this roller coaster ride ...


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi hopingtobeamummy.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  You must feel a bit battered and bruised ?  At least the consultant was positive - hang onto that thought till Tuesday.



Noks x


----------



## Freddie123

Congrats jessiebear. 

Sounds like a roller coaster day hopingtobemummy but sounds positive in the end. Good luck for Tuesday. 

I had my first scan today after 5 days stimming and I they managed to see quite a few. They didn't say how many follicles but they said I was on track. Another scan on Wednesday and then they think ec on the 25th. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Freddie that's great news! Are they scanning u again before EC? Awwh I so hope I get to be your EC buddy xx


----------



## Freddie123

Hi bambibaby I hope we are ec buddies too. The scan on Wednesday should determine proper ec date but they think 25th. Is that you too? How are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh well I will keep everything crossed for you. My first scan is on Monday then I have one next Friday, they have me booked in at the min for mon 25th for EC so just hope this doesn't get delayed and all my follies are growing well. I'm on day 5 of stimms at the min and feeling ok, no massive side effects. How about u?? Xx


----------



## Freddie123

Same nothing at all, keep expecting to get some but feeling good so far. Good luck for Monday. Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank you & hope urs keep progressing too xx


----------



## julieglyde

Hey ladies,

Jessibear-AMAZING news   really fantastics

Frenchie-Congrats, wishing u well for the next step

Hopingtobeamummy-a tough day for you but stay strong and keep hopeful, sending u lots of love and wishes

Freddie & Bambibaby- good luck guys,myourbat the real exciting bit now )

And to everyone else love, positive thoughts and lots of glittery baby dust.

AFM- after AF finally showed up today I've just done my first injection, feeling like we are finally starting and no hesitation or tears, hope they are all as easy as this was. Hoping I don't turn into a crazy woman for DH sake!!


----------



## Nokkie73

Well done Freddie. You must be really pleased with the progress ?  

Hi Julie - we started DR on the same day (I'm on the nasal spray) .  How long are you DR'ing for ?  I'm on it until 1st March when I'm booked in for a scan.  How are you feeling ?  I have been feeling pretty ropey all day !  

What is your timetable ?

Hi bambi - re your question about time off work (which was a couple of days ago but a lifetime on this thread !).  I'm taking two weeks off after ET as I have the leave and wanted to do without a two hour commute every day.  It should be the two weeks before Easter so should run into some public holidays anyway.  I know that may sound excessive but I just don't want to leave anything to chance.

Hope the rest of the bambino gang are doing ok tonight ? 

Noks x


----------



## CGSM74

Hi ladies,

As you can see from my signature our first IFV cycle was cancelled due to no response. Advised to go again staright away as the drugs from the last cycle may help !! I was on 300 Gonal F and they are upping it to 375 Gonal F this time. They are reluctant to do this as think it won't work anyway. But we are want to try again .... 

AF due tomorrow so will see. On the short antagonistic cycle so will call the clinic when I start. Keeping everything crossed.

Wishing all of you the best too !
Christina


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi cgsm.

Welcome to the thread.  Sounds like you have had a tough time of it.  Who are you with ?  

Keeping fingers crossed for you.  

Noks x


----------



## Freddie123

Hi Nokkie, thanks yes it feels great to be staring to see something. Xx I'm also planning on taking 2 weeks off. 1 weeks leave and then a weeks sick as was supposed to on a course away from home in London for 4 days on the second week and really don't want to risk anything. 

Welcome cgsm hope this second cycle works for you.   xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi Freddie

I know what you mean about not wanting to take any chances so I fully endorse your decision to take sick leave for a week !  Tearing around just isn't an option, though I fully appreciate that not everyone can take time off.

I did struggle making a decision at first because i thought it may be a bit ott, but then I gave myself a good shake and told myself to stop being such a plonked about it.

Am just off out for fish and chips (delayed valentines date at the gastro pub near us).  Hope you have a nice evening.  Xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'll save you all a chip ! 

Noks x


----------



## Nokkie73

I mean, suck a plonkeR. Damn predictive text !


----------



## Freddie123

Rsm hope your iui went ok on Thursday and that you are ok. I was thinking of you and hope you are taking it easy. Xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Oh jeez.  I did not mean suck a plonker.  

I know one thing for sure, I need to proof read my posts !


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies!!

Julieglyde - glad your af has showed up and well done on your first injection, they really aren't as bad as you think eh?? The ball is finally rolling xx

Nokkie - don't worry about the late reply, it's hard to keep up sometimes on these threads. I really wish I could take 2 weeks off too. It would be much appreciated at the minute. I've decided due to lack of holidays I'm deffo going to eat into my sick leave... Gonna take 2/3 days after ET and see how I feel... Make sure u have plenty of box sets at the ready ;-)) xx

CGSM - sorry to hear ur last cycle didn't go to plan, good to see u on this board & being able to start again so quickly.. I'm at the other end of the spectrum where we live... Our pct doesn't fund until the women is 30   so we are self funding too. Least it all happens much faster. Really hope this is your cycle  

Freddie - hope you're ok and still no side effects?? It does worry me a little.... Is this working?? xx


AFM - nothing to report... Oh apart from I'm feeling bad now.... Had a glass of wine with dinner last night I've been so good but then one night with the girls & my will power disappears!!! I am a weak person  

Hope everybody has a lovely relaxing Sunday! xx


----------



## Freddie123

Morning bambibaby, still no side effects although I have to say I am starting to find the injections a bit more painful. Perhaps it is because I have been injecting for a while now, or perhaps i am becoming a wimp. The cetrotide is especially painful and hard to mix. Always worry I have some left in air bubbles. Hope your injections are going ok? 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.. Xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Morning ladies, hope everyone's ok. 

Freddie - I know what you mean about the injections getting more painful. I've been doing it for 18 days and I'm definitely getting a lot more bruises. Had a bad headache last night and really didn't feel like jabbing myself but actually it went fine, didn't hurt and didn't bruise. 

I'm starting to worry about the amount of time people are taking off. It's so difficult for me to do at work at the minute. I can't help it for EC obviously but I'm praying the ET isn't on a Monday or Tuesday and then I might be able to get away with a couple of days off.


----------



## CGSM74

Hi Noks and Bambibaby12,

It's pretty nerve racking but will be good to try again and trying to stay positive.

I'm letting hubby deal with all the finances and just thinking egg growing thoughts .... Doesn't that sound crazy !!! No AF as yet so hoping she shows up soon !

I am on half term this week so shouldn't be a problem with scans etc, but worried about when I go back. Started a new Jon in Jan and they have been great with time off, so fingers crossed it stays that way (they don't really know why I am having all these doctors appointments)

Don't worry about one glass of wine !! And hope dinner was good last night too Noks.
Christina
Xxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Good luck Christina!! Fingers crossed you get lots of eggs this time.


----------



## bambibaby12

Freddie - yeh mine are getting more painful too, got a bit of a bruise on one side. Not long now hun and we will soon be injection free. Think air bubbles are normal too, I did worry at first but used to them now ;-)

Trixy - I'm like you with work, will struggle as its so busy and I'm off for 3 weeks the end of march/beginning of April. What's ur clinic say? Mine were quite easy and said it depends how u feel about work and if being at home all day googling will stress u out more?? xx

CGSM - great that your half term falls during treatment time. Make sure you relax and make the most of it xx


----------



## Trixy1

Bambi - they've not really said anything about time off after ET, just see how I feel and try to take some time for me. I want to do everything I can to get this to work though.


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
Sorry of this is a little too much information........
I have been spotting the last few days, just kind of like when your periods ends, do you think this is ok??  
I Started stimms on Friday night, im having a blood test tomorrow so I can ask the nurse but just wanted to put my mind at rest really!
x x


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Trixy1 !!

Living in hope that this will be it. No AF yet so enjoying a sunny Sunday 

Hubby just made me candy floss and is now building me a bird table - which is being closely supervised by our kitties. Good times !

Xxxx


----------



## Ruthie79

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone is going in for EC this week?  I am going in on Tuesday and just wondered if anyone had the same??  Been a funny old weekend trying to stay calm, be positive and 'normal'!!!  Had about quarter glass of wine last night and felt massively guilty!

X


----------



## Trixy1

Ruthie - if everything goes well stimming I'll be week after next I think (got first stimms scan on thurs) there are some ladies over on the February foxes and March hares thread that are having EC this week.


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Hope you enjoyed the sunshine today.  I planted my front garden window boxes because, at my age, that's what you do on a Sunday.  Despite my ham fisted 'green fingers', they actually look ok.  Even got chatted up by an old fella so I still have some pulling skills.  

Bambi - sick leave is defo an option here.  Take no prisoners !  If not, have some of my leave !  My box set of choice would be The Killing but, on reflection, I may need something a little more appropriate !  Any suggestions ?  

Trixy - it's hard trying to balance everything, isn't it ?  Can you take some sick leave ?  I know if certain places who will grant special leave for ivf (my place isn't' one if them but have you checked ?  May be worth it...

Christina - the meal was grand, thank you !  My best friend is a teacher so I know how hard it must for you, trying to cope with teaching and going through all this.  I take my hat off to you.  

Hope the rest of you are all ok.  I'm on day 2 of DR and am feeling better today.  Got to have another sniff in 40 mins.  Happy Sunday to you all.

Noks x


----------



## CGSM74

Hi Noks,

I sure am looking forward to a relaxed week. It looks like its going to be sunny here so I will be in the garden too ! Both the front and back need tidying up ..... So that is the plan of action for the morning.

The afternoon will be sitting indoors but in the sunny chair  and reading. 

Still no sign of AF and trying not to get irate. I'm never later so must be all the Gonal F they gave me which didn't work .... But messed up my cycle anyway !! Really hoping it shows up soon and we can start over half term .... Or it's going to be more time off when I go back  luckily for me the scans are all done at 8 am in the morning, so I go straight in after that.

Oh well. Happy Monday ladies and    
Xxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

Morning everyone,
Been for my first stimming scan and I feel deflated. Got 22 folicles, 15 on left and 7 on right. All of them are 6-8mm. I'm on day 5 of stimming so I know there's along way to go. Can anyone tell me what their first stim scan showed? His many follies and stuff?
Thanks


----------



## frenchie999

22 follicles is a great number! Don forget they grow every day, I'm no expert but I'd say your on track! I only had one scan on day 11 of stims and the where anything up to 16mm! So I imagine you will stim for a few more days yet then another scan, and then your hcg shot gives them and extra boost, really try not to worry  x


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks frenchie.
I just had it in my head for some reason that I would be nearly ready even though I know stimm times are 9-14 days. I think it's because I just want to get to the end now!


----------



## frenchie999

It's frustrating isn't it! I've got about 10 days of my 2ww left and honestly I thought it was bad waiting for egg collection, but this just takes the biscuit!! Lol x


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo that's great. You're doing great and like the others have said there is still time yet... xx

AFM - I've been for my scan too, 8 mature follies and 6 baby ones, lining is 17mm and my clonic were pleased with that. Think I'm more pleased as my amh is low and they initially wanted me on a high dose but then changed me from 300 to 225 of menopur. Remember is quality not quantity hun!! And then it only takes one  

Hope everybody else is doing ok xx


----------



## CGSM74

Good news !! 

I am still waiting for any sign of my AF !! Now 2 Days late and it's driving me nuts as I am never late  !! Just want to get started again.

Xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

CGSM - she always knows how to pick the worst timing to be late and mess us around! I reckon u go buy a pg test or go out with white trousers on, she will soon show up   xx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks for making me giggle !! 

I have loads of pg tests in the house but dare not use one ... That would be crazy. Well maybe I will tomorrow morning. Or maybe I won't cause she would have showed up by the !

Who can say !? The crazy up and downs of all of this ... You have to keep your sense of humour.

Good luck and lots of egg growing thoughts coming your way !
Xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks hun and glad I could make u smile


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks for the replies. 
Clinic called this afternoon and I have to stay on same amount of meds and go back on Thursday so they must think everything is going to plan.


----------



## Freddie123

Meemoo, I think we all have a wobble every now and then. I had my scan on Saturday, they didn't say how many follicles I had but said I was on track and that the medication I was on was right. I go back on wed. Sounds like you are going great guns with 22. Xx

Cgsm, I would take a test, I did when mine was 1 day late and I came on almost instantly. Xx

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone!
I had my first blood tests today after starting stimms on Friday, the nurse said my level was 460 but I have no idea what that means....can anyone explain what this means??
I'm there again on Wednesday and I will have my scan on Friday to decide if my EC is Monday or Wednesday of next week....getting nervous and excited!! 
x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Lms - sorry I am not sure, my clinic just scanned me today, no blood tests... Sure somebody will know though.
How are u feeling?. Fingers crossed for next week EC ;-)) xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all.

Christina - did you have a relaxing day in the end, af and her wicked evil ways aside ?  . Enjoy half term, away from the rugrats !

Meemoo - I'm no expert but I reckon that's a healthy amount of follies to have.  Well done !

Bambi - way to go with your follies too.  Am keeping fingers crossed for you.  

LCMs - sounds like you are well on your way.  How did you find down regging ?

I went to the National Gallery, which was absolutely lovely.  Although, i did laugh as whilst I was queuing for some lunch, a little person lobbed a teddy bear at my head.  Kids - don'tcha just luv 'em  

Noks x


----------



## CGSM74

Hi Noks,

Chilled out day which was lovely ! Thanks. More of the same today too I guess. No sign of AF what so ever ! So annoying !! Bet she will turn up just when school is back !

Going to do a bit of school work today though as have tonnes to do, so may as well occupy the brain. Stop me going totally round the bend too I guess !

National gallery sounds like a fab way to spend the day ! any plans for today ? Looks like its going to be a lovely sunny day again so enjoy it !! Hoping spring is on the way - hate the cold !!
Xxx


----------



## LMS13

Bambibaby12 ~ I text my acupuncturist and she said my level was good and should double with each test, so ill know a little bit more tomorrow!
I dont have my scan until Friday, did they tell you how many follicles you had?

I felt super exhausted during DR and very sick and dizzy....I'm glad that has gone, although I still feel really tired! My stomach is looking like a pin cushion and is pretty swollen but I suppose thats expected!

x x


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been on in a while, been suffering with a Kidney infection and been on antibiotics   am thankfully on the mend now! 

Been for my 6 day stimm scan this morning and clinic were pleased, got about 6 decent sized follicles on each side smallest was 11mm and the biggest ones 14mm + a few smaller ones that they didn't bother to include! Starting to feel the bloat now and can no longer wear my jeans!!

Sorry no personals am sneakily on in work!! Hope everyone is doing OK and will catch up with the thread properly later after some Acupuncture


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hi all, I had a further scan today at day 15 of stimming and whilst there is still only one main follicle (with a few tiny ones), that follicle is now 19 mm plus... So all hope rests on that one. My oestradiol is now over 1800 so I am scheduled for EC on Fri morning! 
We are trying to be realistic but hopeful, honestly I wasn't sure we would make it to EC...
I know the odds are against us but we are praying its a good quality egg and it fertilises  
I have two further days of stims then HCG injection tomorrow night 35 hours pre-EC
Will know by Sat if fertilisation happened. The cons said as its only one, they won't culture it for long, so ET will be Sun or Mon
All of a sudden things are happening
I guess it all rests on Fri now
Sending positive thoughts to all of you xx 
Is anyone else having EC on Friday?


----------



## Milajayne

Just wanted to swing by and read all the messages, some exciting stuff happening, getting close for us all  
I started STIMS today, injection didnt hurt at all, first time for everything! I begin on 262 Gonal-F then gradually decrease. Day 6 stim scan on Sunday, fingers crossed folks xx


----------



## Aly74

Hi all,

Thought I'd join the thread, as I've literally just done my first injection of Menopur (on SP).  Looked so easy when shown in the hospital, but completely different kettle of fish when left to your own devices! Went ok though - phew!

Started TTC in March 2010 & got BFP first time round - ended in miscarriage at 6 weeks.  Success again 2 years later but ended in ectopic (left tube removed & discovery that right tube had never developed).  Told perfect candidate for IVF but with low AMH of 1 (am 3 it's hard trying to look on the optimistic side.  

Am taking wheat grass, royal jelly, pregnacare conception, omega 3 & vit D, stopped my high impact exercise & trying to do everything else they want you do to!  

I thought was taking it all in my stride, but finding things pretty overwhelming today & it's only day 1!


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Aly - Try not to feel overwhelmed, coming on here is a great way to get support or reassurance or just to have a rant or a chat! I am on day 7 of stimms today.  The injections aren't that bad although I'm just over 3 weeks in now and some days I really get fed up with it but just keeping the end goal in sight. Sorry to hear about your past miscarriages, that must have been hard. Hopefully this will work out for you  

Hi Millajayne - Glad you injection went well and good luck for your scan, I had my 6 day scan today.

Hi Hopingtobeamummy - It only takes one, that is all you need   this one is you


----------



## Nokkie73

Evening all  

Hope we are all doing ok tonight.  I'm absolutely knackered which, so far, is the only side effect of my DR'ing.  Anyone else had this effect ?  

Christina - damn af !  I do hope you're not letting her ruin your week off.  Another fine day today, so I hope you got out and enjoyed it and weren't chained to your books.  X

LMS - your poor stomach !  I'm luckily not feeling sick or dizzy yet but it's only day four so I have another ten days to go, at least.  Still, at least I'm on the way now.  Thanks for comparing notes. X

Madam T - sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly.  Are you better now ?  What a time to get an infection ! Well done on the follies, sounds like you are really on track.  Are you pleased with the progress ? Xx

Hoping - like the other ladies have said, it only takes one.  Wishing you all the best for EC on Friday.  

Mila - how are you feeling after breaking your injection duck ?  Well done ! X

Aly - welcome to the thread. It's great on here.  Am sorry to hear you MC'd too.  It's so hard, isn't it ?  At least you are able to take steps now so well done on your first injection.  Fingers crossed for you.

A big hi to anyone else looking in on this thread.  I'm slobbing in my PJ's on the sofa with my even lazier cat.  Love it ! 

Noks x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Some might remember me from the first couple of day this thread started off.  
I have been keeping myself really busy with work and family life so have not had time to think about what is happening.
Although now I am off work till middle of March due to time off I am entitled to due to my IVF treatment.

I am 3 weeks & 3 days into my IVF. I started the merional 16th Feb. Two injections a night is not good   Although I'm feeling good- little teary but fine. Hopefully have EC 26th/27th Feb which is Hubbys birthday  
I am praying everything will be find when it comes to EC. 

How is everyone else?

xxx


----------



## TamW1

Hi all 

This is my first time ever writing anything to please bear with me - not sure how much to say. My husband and I have been trying for two and a half years now without any luck as yet. We tried naturally for a year, then went through standard NHS tests which said unexplainable. We then went to a clinic (The Bridge, London Bridge) a year ago and had further tests done and it came back saying my AMH was 3.6 ( I am 38 nearly 39 years old) and after a lap surgery I have mild endo which they took the large majority out at the time. Fortunately my husband is all good. Since being at the Bridge we have had two medicated IUI's which both didn't work and then attempted our first IVF in November 12 - unfortunately I didn't respond well to the drugs so it was convereted to an IUI which failed again. Obviously we were pretty gutted as had spent a lot of money on drugs to only get two follicles. 

Before we started again (first full IVF cycle) my consultant put me on HRT for a week before my period arrived to try and stop the lead follicle problem from happening again. Then we started our stimms last week in January (450 gonal F a day and then an added 100 of Menopur a day towards the end) - after a couple of worried scans my follicles eventually started growing and in the end we got to EC this time. We were just elated we made it! Had the EC and we came out with seven eggs which we were most shocked about, then waited for the dreaded call the next day and five had fertilised over night. Even more shocked. We then had to wait another couple of days and were told we had one 8 cell, two 7 cells, one 5 cell and one 4 cell. They wanted us to do a three day transfer to get the 8 cell and one of the 7 cells back in. The 8 cell apparently was the top grade and the 7 cell was .5 under that so we were happy. We had them transferred last Thursday so I am currently 6 days past transfer and it's an agonising wait. Good grades doesn't mean anything does it... just can't get my hopes up again after all the no's so far. 

We had some further good news on Sunday that the rest of our eggs had carried on growing and all ended up being frozen - so we have three in the freezer and all grade BB. Think that means fairly good.. finding out more and more info as I go along with all this. 

Anyway, that's my story and I am sorry if I haven't had chance to read yours yet. Is anyone at the same stage as me? 

Thanks


----------



## HopefulEmma

TamW1

Wow, really sending you good luck and prayers. It bought a tear to my eye.
Good luck with everything.

This is my first IVF treatment and I am terrified about EC & leaving them over night to fertilise. Really hoping everything will work. Could I ask, did you use any sort of program to put the embies in once they got taken out? 

Emma 
xx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
Just found out that my levels have jumped from 460 to 2083....a huge jump!!!
This could show early signs of over stimulation, so my dose has been dropped for tonight and tomorrow.  I will have another blood test on Friday and my scan has now been moved to Monday which means my EC is likely to be Wednesday now!
Has anyone else had high levels during stimms??
x x


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies,

Welcome tamW best of luck on the 2ww.

Lms hope you are ok, keep drinking lots of water. 

Hello to everyone else. 

I'm on day 9 stimming and 2nd scan tomorrow. Hopefully I am still on track for ec on Monday.  Not too many symptoms just sore boobs and loads of spots fell like a teenager. I wish lol.

      xxx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi everyone.

Hope you're all snuggled-up tonight like good IVF patients.  Nurse Ratched will be here in a minute to give you your meds.  

Hopeful - sounds like you've been taking YOUR meds !  Not long to go now eh ?  Keeping my everything crossed for your EC.  

TamW - what a story and a great post.  One to give us all hope.  Just goes to show that perseverance pays off - to have two good ones out back in after all you've been through sounds like it's what you and your hubby deserve.  I take my hat off to you for not giving up and wish you all the very best of luck.  Keep us posted.   for you.  X

LMS - I am not as far along the process as you so can't help, but I hope everything is ok.  

Freddie - I had a spot the size of Jupiter appear on my head on Saturday. I was distinctly unimpressed ! 

Noks x


----------



## pinksnowfairy

morning all, 

today is my OTD.....so im up at the crack of dawn to do my test before dh goes to work!

its a       ive been testing early but wouldnt believe it until today.....

hope the luck spreads....

thank you for the support - these forums have got me through the last few weeks....

wishing you all lots of luck.... x x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats pinksnowfairy!!! Wooooo hooooo!! So pleased for you! xxx


----------



## meemoo123

Morning all,
Been for another scan this morning and my folicles are growing really slow and are way behind for day 8 of stimms, got to wait for a call off clinic to see if I need to up gonal f. Anyone had this problem? 
Very worried it will all get cancelled.


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Congrats pinksnowfairy how wonderful!

Tam that's a great post, thank you, you me feel more positive

LMS mine did that too, the oestrogens were quite low until things took off, my last one was over 1800.

I've finished my stims now and took 5000u HCG last night in readiness for EC tomorrow morning. The HCG is making me feel sick and bloated   but its all in a good cause. My clinic just rang to say I needed to pay the bill for treatment in advance before tomorrow so now I need to find that money fast! If they don't get an egg or it doesn't fertilise then I think there is some rebate...

Good luck to all of us, positive thoughts and big hugs all round xxx


----------



## Freddie123

Pinksnowfairy that is the best news ever. You must be over the moon. 

I have had the 2nd scan today and they say I have 33 follicles. Seems loads and they did mention ohss but hopefully just as a worst case. Ec will be Monday just don't know what time yet. They will call tomorrow and tell me the time and when I did to take the last injection. Sunday lie in as no jabs. Yeah.  

Hope everyone else is ok. 

     

Xxxxx


----------



## yesdnyl

Sorry, I caught up on all the posts here on my commute to/from London Monday but haven't had a chance to post until now. I started gonal-f last Friday.  I found out in October that appendicitis blocked my tubes causing hydrosalpinges & that the tubes needed clipping to curb the nasty fluid in them before we could try IVF. We are self funding as I'm not old enough or within BMI range to qualify for NHS funding.

Meemoo..... I had the same news yesterday. I was day 8 & consultant told me I 'only' had 6 follicles, not as many as he wanted to see. He was very pessimistic about my response & decided there and then to increase my gonal-f dosage. I have to wait until tomorrow's scan to see if its kickstarted a few extra follicles. 

I was a bit down about it afterwards but did some reading and found a book (I have zita west & the complete guide to ivf, I can't remember which I was reading!) that recommends 8-12 as the optimum drs aim for. This cheered me up a bit & my friend also reminded me it only takes one (she just got a bfp after ivf with 18% chance of success). I also knew 20 was the maximum they like you to produce, so in context 6 is fine. I have mild PCOS and they didn't want to risk OHSS so they were being cautious with the meds to start with.

Main thing to remember is there's still plenty of time for them to grow between now and EC next week.  I have everything crossed for you. Maybe they'll up your dose, but just concentrate on eating right & getting enough sleep to give your body the best environment to do what you're asking of it.  

Best of luck to everyone.
Xx


----------



## Aly74

Great news Pinksnowfairy! 
TamW1 - good luck!!  

Day 3 & already managed to mess up tonights injection - Menopur all over dressing table. Oops! 
Starting Cetrotide tomorrow - a little worried about ensuring taken same time each morning. Great get out of bed motivator though! 
Roll on Monday - want to see if I'm responding well.

Xx


----------



## CGSM74

Hi guys,

I think AF maybe thinking about appearing tomorrow .... Maybe ..... And then it's either the short protocol - DR for two days and then stims. Or straight into an antagonistic cycle ..... On 375iu Gonal F ...... Can't decide which one .....

Also pretty scared that the ovaries won't respond again .... Not sure how I would cope with that :/

Going for a second opinion at the Hammmersmith tomorrow ... So will see what advice they give me in comparison to my current clinic.

So great to hear some positive and fab news here. Sending all of you lots of     
Christina


----------



## Hopefully me next

Hi all, 
weekend away was fab, just what doctor ordered. I am now on day 10 of Buserelin and I'm getting some discomfort in my tummy however I have to be honest I'm actually enjoying the feeling as I now know I'm getting closer and closer to the final stages...which initially seemed miles away. How is every one else feeling? Can anyone give me advice on what to expect in the next month. I have my first scan on 6th March then my estimated EC is 20th March (my dads birthday-hopefully a good sign). I'm just interested in how uncomfortable the next stages are as my tummy is becoing more swollen by the day and I'm tiring easily (I'm on a low dose of Buserelin aswell as I have a high chance of OHSS) Any heads up would be much appreciated


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi There!
I am totally new to posting on any forums so here goes!  It's nice to see some of you on this forum Who have their EC due on the 25 th which is the same day as me!
I will have been on Gonal F 15 days tomorrow and have been a really slow responder, I started out on 150, it was increased to 225 after the first scan and the put up to 375 on the second scan and remained on that. There was the fear that they would call it all off on Monday if I hadn't improved but thankfully the follies started to grow!  On Wednesday they were at about 13m so I am still behind I think!
I have had a few sessions of acupuncture, taking wheatgrass, royal jelly, bee pollen, blue green algae, maca, omega 3, flaxseed oil and cut out caffeine, alcohol and drinking 2-3 litres of water a day. I am not sure what else I can do to help but if you have any suggestions then let me know!
I have just started to get a bloated belly and have had the normal mood swings but nothing major 
I am hoping the follies have grown some more for the scan tomorrow. It looked like I had about 10 at the 13m size so hoping for some good eggs Monday 
Feeling excited and nervous about  Monday as it feels like i have been leading up to this point for months!
Good luck to you all x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Oh forgot to mention - I am also taking 75mg of aspirin a day too - my acupuncturist recommended it as it supposed to help blood flow to the ovaries. My clinic hasn't recommend this but I know that some others do


----------



## meemoo123

Hi yesdnyl,
Thanks for that, good to know it happens to other people too. ( not to sound negative hope you know what I mean) I've got lots of folicles there just now growing as they would like. They have upped my dose from 150 to 187.5.
Just feel a little deflated as it was all going so well. The nurse said they only give you to day 14 then cancel the cycle but I've read other people's story on here that have stimmed for longer, never heard of that before so that's making me worry even more.


----------



## Charlieb1

Pinksnowfairy- wow!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Hun,  that is amazing news!!! So good to hear a success , it gives us all hope!!!!!!  Really pleased for you xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, what time are you in?? I've got my second scan too tomoro and praying all is ok and EC date is confirmed for Monday xx


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks bambi, I don't go back until Monday so I'm hoping they get a boost over the weekend. I'm no expert but I can't see what the extra 37.5 is going to do! I'm a bit mad because I've been for 3 scans so far whilst on stimms and they have only decided now to up my dose.
Good luck to you too. Let me know how you get on. X


----------



## k888tey

WOW!!! Congrats pinksnowfairy what fantastic news. Has given me lots of hope and a great happy feeling!!!!!

Day 4 of jabs today, first time that I didn't enjoy it. The menopur jab killed and I've bruised and bled!! Have no idea why!!!!!!!! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok and well,

Sending lots of       and lots of      

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Pinksnowfairy - that's brilliant news!!!

Hope everyone's ok, sorry no personals tonight as I'm on my phone, trying to be discrete as we've got friends visiting and they don't know about tx. Had first stimms scan today and felt a bit deflated as I didn't have as many follies as I'd hoped but the ladies on the feb/ march thread have cheered me up. Will be going to bed with wheat bag just to help things along though. Got another scan on Sat so I'm hoping things have progressed nicely 

Hope everyone's getting on ok. Someone mentioned that they bruised and bled after injection tonight, I've had nights that were like that and nights that were fine (just worked out I've done 31 jabs so far) think its just if you hit a blood vessel under your skin. Hope the next ones are better x


----------



## Nokkie73

Morning all

Pinksnowfairy - congratulations !  That's wonderful news.  You must be so so so pleased.  X

Hoping -good luck for ECToday.  I hope you feel a bit better.  X

Christina - have you made your choice yet ?  Or will you wait until you have had your second opinion ?  You sound as though you're coping ok with it all.  I hope you get some decent advice to help you.  X

Hopefully - I am not too sure of my exact dates yet but with a bit of luck I will have EC at the same time as you.  I have a scan next Friday so should have a bit of a better idea of my dates after then.  X

Freddie - best of luck for EC on Monday.  X

Hopefullyoneday - welcome !  I hope all goes well at your scan today and your follies are growing nicely for Monday. X

Meemoo & bambi - hope your scans go well today too. X

Afm...I am feeling absolutely terrible.  Having had no symptoms since i started DR'ing, they really hit me yesterday.  Thought I was being super brave and coping well, taking it all in my stride but it turns out that I am a total woss.  God only knows how I am going to cope with stimms. 

Sorry if I left anyone out.

Noks x


----------



## CGSM74

Hi Noks,

I do hope you feel better soon ! never been on the DR so no idea what it feels like. Stimms on the other hand were fine ... well i didn't have any effects .... good or bad !!! Got to laugh .... Ovaries didn't respond .... No symptoms ... May as well been injecting me with water !! Ha ha !

Well AF has turned up today ! Still no idea what I'm doing  

Have called the clinic and waiting for a call back - think I will just go for the antagonising cycle on 375 Gonal F and pray that it works. Totally confused about it all and hate feeling like this ! Am normally a very black and white person and make decisions quite easily ..... But this is a whole other ball game !!

Second opinion at 3pm today so there is time to change my mind I guess ..... Bottom line is that if we don't try again this cycle I will always wonder if we should have. Also my last natural ovulation was the 11th of Dec so SURELY it must be time for another     

Take it easy honey and keep me posted.

Good luck and lots of


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a quick update from me as got to jump on a conference call now...

Had my second scan this morning and follies are great, got a fair number over 20mm and a couple at 30mm...   there are around 20 follies now in total so the clinic are pleased and confirmed my EC for Monday... They've asked me to reduce my dose now to 150 until tomorrow and then trigger at 7:15pm tomorrow night...

Will be back later to do personals xxx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hi all, I just got back from EC
Am devastated as they didn't manage to retrieve the egg... I'm not sure what happened, waiting for the consultant to call me. I just remember the nurse saying as I woke up that they didn't get it  

Still quite woozy, so I'll keep it short. I hope you all have better luck and can't wait to see more BFPs in this group  

DH and I want to go for another cycle... Need to see if that's an option. I guess because we are self funding they won't object; we just want a chance...


----------



## daisypops

Hi girls,
Had my ET yesterday and I'm bored of resting already!  Trying to stay in bed today and take it easy but I can't stop wondering if my little embies are snuggling in nice and warm somewhere!  Just wish there was something I could do to guarantee this is going to work!  My latest crazy thought is to lie mainly on my side in case gravity forces the embies to stay on one side of my uterus?!  This IVF melarky is driving me mad!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopingtobeamummy - I'm so sorry you didn't get any eggs   that must be so frustrating! It will be interesting to hear what ur consultant advises and really hope u get to cycle again soon, xx

Daisypops -   loving your idea for making them stick and must admit that sounds pretty good to me, I might copy you   good luck and congrats on being PUPO xx

Nokkie - sorry you're feeling rubbish today but I promise DR is the worst bit, I've felt pretty much human again since stimming, make sure u rest and drink plenty hunny xx

CGSM - hope you reach the right decision, think that's the hardest thing with ivf as it isn't an exact science and not black and white and its the unknown and what ifs that scare us so much!! Good luck xx

Meemoo - hope you're feeling a little note positive today hun xx

Hello to everybody else, trixy, madamtwinkey, smiles hope you are all ok xx


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Hi
Moved over to this thread as my treatment has started a little later than I expected. On day 2 of stimming. Got to attempt to give myself the injections tonight as hubby going out! Is anyone having headaches? I seem to get a head splitting headache every evening, about 4 hours before injections. I'm trying not to take anything but it can be really painful. 
Had a week off work to try and relax and feel the size of a house. Im hoping i can get in my work clothes next wee. Does anyone else feel bloated?


----------



## Trixy1

Brightened girl - I'm on at 9 of stimms and I'm so bloated! I look pregnant already and my tummy feels very heavy. So I thnk you're in the same boat as at least a few of us. 

Daisypops - hope your embies are snuggling down in there!

Hopingtobeamummy - so sorry you didn't  get any eggs  

Hi to CGSM74, Nokkie, Bambi, Kristina, k888ty, meemoo, Charlie and 2 Hopefullys and anyone else I may have missed, hope you're all ok.

Got another stimms scan tomo, see how things are progressing. Sat with my wheat bag on my tummy and have been trying to eat plenty of protein.


----------



## Milajayne

K888tey- looks like our EC are scheduled for the same day! 

Hoping to be a mummy - so sorry, what a disappointment. Take it easy now and you and OH look after each other. 

Pinksnowfairy - amazing, first BFP! I'm sure you and your OH are on cloud 9  

Good luck everyone else, we're in this together!


----------



## CGSM74

hi guys,

Thanks for all the messages !

Hopingtobeamummy - so sorry to hear your news. Hope you hear soon and can try again soon too. For now just be good to yourself and sending you lots of   

AFM - Going with the short protocol - so starting buserelin tomorrow ... 0.5 ml and then starting my Gonal F on Monady at 375 .... So here's hoping ! First scan next Friday.

So trying to think positive. 
Xxxx


----------



## Freddie123

Evening ladies,

Cgs good luck with starting tomorrow.   
Hoping to be a mummy. So sorry to hear your news sending lots of    .
Milajayne good luck with your ec.
Daisy pops hope you are having a nice chill and your embies are nice and snug. 

Bambibaby hello ec buddy. 

Brighteyedgirl keep drinking the water. 

Nokkie. Hope you feel better soon. 

Meemoo sending lots of   to make those follies grow. Same for you trixy.   .


----------



## Freddie123

Oops pressed post too soon. Hello to everyone else. 

      xxxxxxxx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
I had another blood test today and another high result of 5290! The clinic were happy with that and my acupuncturist seems to think I have 5 eggs already.  I'm not having a scan until Monday so my EC wont be until wed or Fri, hoping for the Wednesday but my acupuncturist would prefer Friday!

Hoping to be a Mummy, hope you and your partner are feeling OK x x
Daisypops how are you feeling today??
Pinksnowfairy, how are you doing, has it sunk in yet??
Good luck Bambibaby and Freddie123 for EC on Monday!

How is everyone else doing?
x x


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all.

Thanks for the kind messages.  I have just been snuggled up on the sofa today and did manage to zone out of everything for a few hours by watching films as well as take some time to accept what's going on, which I guess is a bit of an odd thing to say...  I think I needed a bit of time to process what is happening to me to be honest.  Don't want to over think things but I think it's important to acknowledge what's going on as it's such a big thing.  I've thought about going through ivf for such a long time and played it out in my head, and thought  that i would be so fine with it, but the reality is so much more complicated.  Not in a bad way but it's so different to how I expected it to be.  Am I going a bit mad ?  Probably the hormones raging...

Christina - go for it girl !  At least you have made a decision now.  I wish you all the best of luck my love.  You'll be a bit ahead of me but things will be happening for us at kind of the same time which will be nice.  Hope you're feeling positive.  

Hopingtobeamummy - am really sorry to hear your news.  I read your post and felt so bad for you.  I guess all I can do is to send you lots of these     and hope you can find the strength to jump back on the ivf bus.  Nx

Bambi - those follies are going crazy !  Well done you.  What is your secret ?  .  Ta for giving me an end in sight...I'm positively looking forward to stimming now ! X

Brightey - your post made me smile.  The typo especially !  Welcome to the thread.  X

Daisypops - are you still doing your horizontal sideways manoeuvre !  Haha. Brilliant.  X

Trixy - good luck for tomorrow.  You need some follie dust from bambi ! X

LMS - glad to hear it's all on track for you.  X

Mila & Freddie - hope you're both ok tonight.

Hi to everyone e,se.

Noks x


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hey girls 

thank you for all your messages of congrats....

dont think its sunk in yet - im so happy and almost waiting for something to go wrong.....keep getting cramps but hopefully thats ok..

good luck to all of you - keep updating i love reading all the updates l x x


----------



## yesdnyl

Quick update from my scan this morning... the original 6 growing follicles are coming along, good news is another 6 have decided to join the party since gonal-f was increased from 187.5 to 225 on Weds.  They are a bit behind the others but I'm hoping they'll catch up, my consultant has pushed backed potential collection day for that reason.  So maybe Wednesday or Friday next week.  Feeling a bit bloated & hormonally angry today but staying optimistic & keeping the worry at bay.

Hopingtobeamummy - so sorry this wasn't your cycle for success, fingers crossed for you next time will be the one.  

Noks - stay strong, you're another day closer   

Meemoo - my increase was 37.5 too and seems to have helped me already in two days.  Wednesday is day 15 & Friday is day 17 for me.  I asked my consultant today about likelihood of getting to EC & he said we definitely would - hooray   , not heard of people being cancelled at day 14.  Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Best of luck to everyone else.
x


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Thank you all for your lovely messages, it's just sinking in really. DH is being fab and pampering me  
The consultant rang and said the ovary was hard to get to and it just wasn't possible to retrieve the egg, but I have ovulated so he just advised us to try naturally and see what happens. I still have to take the second HCG jab in 5 days. Feeling v sore and bloated. He said I would be sore as he tried hard to move the ovary round. 
Hugs to all of you, it is such a comfort knowing that others are going through it xxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

I am so sorry hopintobeamummy that they didn't get the egg. I hope that with all of the extra hormone boost that you have a good chance of a natural conception ( which would be even better than ivf!)
Thank you for the welcome message
I had my last scan yesterday and 4 follies are over the line but I have 10 more which are very close and they think that these will be over the line by EC om Monday too so fingers crossed
Saying this I couldn't sleep last night as I was so uncomfortable and bloated, I am feeling it now. Not sure what I am going to wear today, indoors I have been wearing DHs jogging bottoms! (What a slob!)
Off to acupuncture now. Getting nervous about Monday! 
Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefullyoneday - these last few days stimming are a killer aren't they? What times your trigger tonight? my clinic said that tomorrow we will be really bloated and swollen so that sounds like fun. I'm going to make DH take me out for dinner I think tomorrow night,  
My trigger is 7:15 tonight so I will be thinking of you   xx

Hopingtobeamummy - really hope the natural way works for you. I've heard it happen for so many ladies on here so keeping everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Sorry to hear your news Hopingtobeamummy   glad DH is looking after you.

Congratulations pinksnowfairy! Hopefully you're kicked off a thread full of BFP's!!!

Hope your trigger shot goes OK Bambinaby, mine is midnight tomorrow night!! 

Yesdnyl glad your scan went OK.

Sorry cant scroll back much further, I'm using my new iPad that my Dad bought me as a present yesterday!!!!

Had my last stimm scan yesterday. Got about 16 follicles between 12mm-19mm EC Booked for Tuesday


----------



## bambibaby12

Madamtwinky - good luck got your trigger tomor night, I would struggle to stay up until midnight these days ;-)
You liking ur iPad then? Mine comes everywhere with me. They are brill for being on ff, the amount of time I'm on, it would be rubbish having to load ur laptop up every 2 mins   xx


----------



## ughhhh

Hiya ladies,
Hope everyone is progressing well with their journeys.
Can anyone tell me how long they DR'd for? I'm starting on 8 March and just wondering how long that will last for before the stimms start...
thanks


----------



## julieglyde

Hey ladies,

Hopingtobeamummy- sad news, so sorry, hope OH is looking after you 

Pinksnowfairy- Congrats, let's hope your a good omen for us all.

And all you ladies with trigger shots, EC's or ETs sending u lots of love and good luck.

Noks-sorry to hear ur feeling crap, I've had no symptoms from downregs and it makes me feel like its to working, crazy I know!! Hope u feel better soon

AFM-***** of a week, turned down for our mortgage to buy out council house (for no reason, both have perfect credit scores) Cue lots of tears and worries about how we will fund extra meds if it works (IT WILL WORK) guess ill be selling an organ to pay, also means we have no way of funding future tries so trying to not get stressed and to top it off I hurt my knee last night standing up, it never rains it pours!! Scan on Tuesday to see if I'm ready to start swimming, finger crossed!

Love and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## CGSM74

Great to hear so many positive stories on here about growing follicles, EC and ET. Am hoping to be very bloated and uncomfortable soon .... Fingers crossed for this cycle !

Hopingtobeamummy .. Fingers crossed for a natural ! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way and glad you have DH to lean on !

Noks - hope you are feeling better now ! Down time to process and chill are essential. We are putting our bodies (and minds) through so much ... It makes sense and I feel a bit like that today.

Freddie123 - good luck with EC on Monday too.

AFM - first buserelin injection done. Had a massive hot flush a few hours later - was the colour of beet root ( not a good look ?!!) but least I know the drugs are doing something !

Have a lovey relaxing weekend ladies and good luck with all the trigger shots which are coming up. Exciting 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ughhhh - each clinic is different and some will tell you to call them when AF arrives, mine booked my baseline already when I started dr. I was dr for 19 days then started stimms, some people only dr for 14 days and some have done 4 weeks. Depends how you respond to the drugs.xx

Julie - sorry you're having a bad week, like you said, it never rains it pours, like you needed house issues ontop of an already stressful time...  

CGSM - congrats on your first jab... Hope the hot flushes don't last the full dr phase... xx


----------



## incywincy

ughhhh said:


> Hiya ladies,
> Hope everyone is progressing well with their journeys.
> Can anyone tell me how long they DR'd for? I'm starting on 8 March and just wondering how long that will last for before the stimms start...
> thanks


I'm starting then too!

My clinic said they'll have me in for a baseline two weeks after that, but the paperwork they originally gave me indicates that it'll be 3 weeks DR. However, I'm egg sharing, so it all depends on where my recipient is in her cycle and how long it takes to get us both DRed. I'm guessing I'll be looking at mid-April for egg collection.

Good luck to everyone else on here, looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Bambibaby. 
My trigger shot is tonight at 9.30pm. I am booked for EC at 9am  Monday so perhaps yours is sooner?I haven't been warned about any side effects ( but then My clinic didn't warn me about any side effects throughout the treatment!) so thanks for the warning!!  I will let you know how I get on. 
I bought a pineapple to eat between EC and transfer. Has anyone else heard about this? I will google exactly when I need to eat it!
Noks- I had some headaches when I DR'd but they weren't every day. I also felt a bit tearful on a few occasions. I must say that overall the symptoms haven't been as bad as I had read other people have had so hope this makes you feel better. I understand that every person has a different response though. X


----------



## CGSM74

Good luck with the trigger shout tonight ! And EC on Monday 

Have bread of the pineapple and used to eat it when TTC naturally. You need to eat the middle bit which is the hard bit. Not too much though as it may make the lining too thin, so just one slice will do. You also bed to eat it first thing on an empty stomach. Used to eat it from the day I ovulated for a week after and then stop. Hope that makes sense ..... Not sure how it fits with the EC and ET ??

Also know Brazil nuts help with implantation so get munching on those !! Fingers and toes crosse door good news.

AFM - no more hot flushes today. Phew !! Will see what happens after my second injection tomorrow.
Xxxx


----------



## CGSM74

Wow ... Terrible spelling !! Must check these before I post them.

Hope it sort of make sense anyway !
Xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Bambi and Hopefully - my trigger shot is at tonight too at 10pm. We're out for dinner with friends so I might be doing it restaurant toilets!! I don't really know if that's a good idea though, wouldn't be bothered if it was just the Gonal-f pen but mixing powders and stuff might be a bit complicated. 

Getting exciting now!! And I'm getting increasingly nervous (looking forward to chilling out with my temazepam tomorrow night and Monday morning!).


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefully - my EC is 7:15 Monday morning. I think it's just because the trigger is maturing all your eggs and getting them ready for collection that you just feel very very bloated. Less than half an hour now until my trigger. Nervous and going to miss jabbing myself haha. Erm re pineapple, I'm not sure about fresh, I thought it was just pure pineapple juice?? Brazil nuts are good though once on 2ww to aid implantation. Check on the pineapple thing tho ;-)) xx

Trixy - not long now hun. Hope you have a lovely meal out and don't worry about being a little druggie in the toilets ;-)) it's all for a good cause. Is yours a mixing thing? Mines a prefilled "ovitrelle" pen so yeh that would have been easier for you social butterflies. I'm bathed and in pjs already, struggles these last few stimming days so early night for me xx

CGSM - glad you're feeling a little better today hun. Is weird how some days you don't get any side effects then others its everything xx


----------



## Trixy1

I've got pregnyl Bambi, I've got to mix two ampules of powder and one of water. It's just typical that I need to do this tonight, normally I barely ever go out. 

Good luck with your trigger Bambi!!


----------



## Freddie123

Good luck bambibaby and trixy. Mine is at 9.30pm. Starting to feel very nervous now. Xxx


----------



## CGSM74

Gosh ! Good luck with all these triggers. Hope they all go well !

As for the pineapple - it has to be fresh, not cooked or juiced. The enzyme you need is in the core bit. I guess I would eat it between the EC and ET and then stop. And switch to Brazil nuts !!!

Ah the things we do !

Have fun ladies 
Xxx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Yes - those follies are doing a fab job by the sound of it.  I hope the hormones have calmed down now ! X

Hoping - I will keep fingers crossed for a bit of natural ttc luck for you.   x

Hopefully - well done on your follies too.  It's amazing at all the last minute action which goes on, isn't it ?  You feeling less bloated ? I was reading about pineapple too earlier and will defo take some of it during stims and through the 2ww (I think - need to check again during the 2ww). chris' advice about the brazil nuts is spot on too. X

Madam T - 16 follies is great.  You must be over the moon ?    x

Julie - I have my scan on Friday to see if I can start stimms so will be interested to hear what they say to you.  Can you let me know ? Ta Hun. X

Christina - or should I say, missus beetroot  . How are you feeling now ?  Hope your body temp has reduced. X

Incy - welcome to the hormonal thread ! X

Trixy - good luck tonight.  Just don't get busted by the police ! X

Bambi & Freddie - good luck for your triggers too.  It's getting very exciting on here now.

Lots of   to the rest of you.

Afm - I am better.  Cheered myself up by watching Hangover 2 earlier.  Highly recommend it !  

Noks x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Thanks for the Brazil nut tip!!!
Will get some tomorrow x


----------



## Trixy1

Nokkie - Haha I was worried about getting caught! As it worked out we were home just in time, which I'm glad about with the mixing bit and the loos in the restaurant were quite dark.

Freddie - hope your trigger went ok.


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone, 
Wow, a lot has been happening last couple of days!

Madam twinkey, great news on your scan, not long to go for you now! I have my scan on Monday and hoping for my EC on Wednesday!

Freddie123 & Bambibaby, I hope all goes well on Monday, I bet you cant wait!!

I'm feeling super bloated and tender, I cant wait to stop the injections!!

Hope everyone else is feeling OK....fingers crossed for everyone next week...each step is a step closer!
x x


----------



## Trixy1

LMS - I'm really bloated too, my tummy is huge and feels really heavy. Done my trigger tonight too, so I'm off for EC on Monday.


----------



## LMS13

Oh wow, how was it?? 
I hope it goes OK on Monday, are you feeling ok about it?? 
x x


----------



## Trixy1

Trigger was ok thank you, just another jab really. Mixing the powders and water was a bit of a faff. Glad I've not been on them all the time like some other ladies here. 

I'm getting quite nervous for Monday now, hope it doesn't hurt   my clinic give out temazepam for the night before and the morning if EC so thy should chill me out a bit. 

Hope you get your EC on Weds LMS13.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Trixy - wish I had some Valium for Monday! Did you ask for this?  I do have some at home, what dosage are you on? I guess I shouldn't take it myself unless advised.
Did my trigger shot at 9.30 last night, I must say as soon as I had the shot, I could feel a kind of rumbling sensation in my lower stomach, it lasted and hour or so. This morning I am more bloated (you were right bambinil) my breasts feel tender and a bit larger too (so far the only desirable side effect!
Can't wait to stop feeling bloated, wondering how soon after it will go down? X


----------



## Trixy1

Hopefully - my clinic just gives them out as part of the prescription. Got one for tonight, one when I wake up and one for on the way to clinic. They're 10mg.


----------



## Dani1987

hi all, how do i add to this thread? start it all in about a week as soon as i get my period!! anyone been through this before?? any tips? feeling abit nervous but also excited!! been trying for so long! have had 5 rounds of clomid great follicles every month but no baby!  my husband does have antibodies so hoping this will do the trick! good luck to you all x


----------



## CGSM74

Hello,

Hi Dani - welcome ! i think you are about a week behind me. what drugs / treatment are you on. fingers crossed it will work this time !

This is turning into quite and exciting thread to read with all the scans and EC which are coming up. Fingers crossed everything goes really well for you guys. Do let us know how you all get on and it's so lovely to hear all the positives !!

No beet root face today thankfully !! So looks like my body is calming down .... Just hope the drugs are still working. Don't mind the side effects as at least it feels like something is happening ... Unlike the last time. Starting the Gonal F tomorrow and still trying to    

Happy Sinday ladies. I hope you are all comfy and as relaxed as can be !!

Lots of     and


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck for various scans, EC's, Gonal F shots and all sorts of exciting stuff happening tomorrow.  I hope they all go well for everyone.

I'm back to work tomorrow and will be on a mission to get everything done before I take two weeks off after ET.  Am feeling much better again so thanks for your lovely messages.

Welcome Dani.  What are you down regging with ?

Noks x


----------



## Milajayne

bambibaby, madam twinky, hopefully one day and Trixy1;  all on your trigger shots - good luck for your EC, exciting!!

I had my 6 day stim scan today - 2 follicles on one side, 6 on the other,  with a nice cyst there too.  The consultant did not seen concerned about the cyst, she said she'd just drain it.  She changed my next scan from next sunday to this friday - because things are growing fast.  I found this encouraging but forgot to ask about the cyst, it all happened quite quickly, in and out!


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi Mila

Well done.  Are you pleased ?  What stimms drugs are you on ?  Can I ask how many follies you had on your initial pre-ivf scan ?

Apologies for all the questions.....

Noks x


----------



## CGSM74

Hi Noks,
Back at work tomorrow too ... Looking forward to it as it will take my mind off may or may not be happening with my ovaries !!! Will be good to back in school, in the lab and teaching again 

Mila,
8 follicles is a fab number ! I would try not too worry about the cyst as if she had been worried about it she would have had you back in sooner than Friday.

Xxxx


----------



## Nokkie73

OMG Chris -are you a boffin ?  Do you have your own lab ?  That WELL impressive (she says in her best South London accent).  I am going back with one mission in mind.....to get everything up to date so that I don't have to worry about anything apart from ivf while I'm off.

Noks x


----------



## CGSM74

Ha ha ....   Not a boffin at all ... I am a Science teacher so I do have my own lab .... Get to lots of cool experiments with the kids. Absolutely love it !!

Good luck with getting everything cleared and sorted. Lady on a mission I think !


----------



## Milajayne

Hey Nokkie & CGSM good luck with the STIMS CGSM, Nokkie you'll be starting yours soon!

I didn't ask on my pre-ivf scan, duhhhh! 
I'm on Gonal-F, Started on 262 on 19th feb, gradually reducing, today I was 185. 
I am pleased, but then of course I googled and got freaked out, double duhhhh!
I think this ivf sends you a bit mad!


----------



## CGSM74

Hi Mila,

I am on Gonal F too .. This time 375iu and keeping everything crossed it will work.

Don't google stuff ... It freaks you out ! I did too and worried that I wouldn't have enough eggs ... And then got none !! It's crazy, there is just so much to worry about. One day at a time now .... Or that is the theory anyway !

Xxx


----------



## Milajayne

CGSM, everything crossed that it works this time for you too


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Good luck all of you having EC tomorrow  

I've had lower back pain since mine, but we're putting that down to hour plus on the theatre trolley... The sedation they gave me for mine worked a treat so don't worry... I've been quite bloated and constipated since but I think that's the fentanyl and codeine they gave me

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Eek off to clinic shortly for EC, hope the sedation works for my too *Hopingtobeamummy* I'm really worried its going to hurt.

Good luck for everyone else so scans, EC and ET.


----------



## bambibaby12

Eeeek Trixy keeping everything crossed for you!!

Freddie, good luck, hope yours goes well too!

Thanks ladies for your well wishes .....

Just a quick post as I'm still very groggy... 7 eggs collected... Must admit I'm a little disappointed, not sure if that's good or bad. That was the first question I asked when they brought me round and was all I could mumble "did we get any eggs"... DH is happy though.. xxx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone,

Bambi, glad everything went ok for you and you got some eggs. We're you sedated? 

Been for another scan this morning and my folicles have grown at last! There not there yet so still got a couple more days on gonal f but they are hoping to collect eggs on Friday. I have 20 folicles and they said that there all a similar size so they are hoping to get lots of eggs.


----------



## Trixy1

That's great news Meemoo

I've just had my EC, got 11 eggs, hope they're all ok.


----------



## rsm

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - just getting myself through the 2WW.

Sadly I woke up today to spotting and cramps and yesterday my boobs completely stopped hurting. I always spot before AF and it usually starts around 10po so I know I'm out.

I'll keep taking the cyclogest until Thursday then AF will probably come on Friday or Saturday which means I will be starting another IVF cycle, all being well, on Monday 4th March....

Not sure how I feel to be honest - I guess a bit numb is the best way I can explain.

I hope everyone is doing ok and good luck to everyone who've had EC


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Trixy,
11 eggs, that's great! How do you feel? Did you feel anything during the procedure? X


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - that's great news about your scan, not long now until Friday   I had a general anaesthetic so didn't feel a thing just groggy when I woke up but feeling more human now xx

RSM - don't give up yet! Lots of ladies have spotting at your stage, this could be implantation. How many says past transfer are you? Have u tested yet... This is far from over hunny


----------



## Trixy1

Yes I did feel quite a bit if I'm honest Meemoo but apparently that was mostly due to me having a banana shaped left ovary. It's wasn't awful and it was quick. I just had paracetamol, fentanyl and entenox and local either side of my cervix but some other ladies have had heavy sedation or light GA so I think different clinics do it differently. It wasn't so bad that I'd dread it if I had to have it again.


----------



## rsm

Ahh thanks *BambiBaby12* but I didn't have a transfer - we converted to IUI because I only got one follie.

I always, always spot before AF so I'm 99% sure she's on her way and that fact also that my boobs stopped hurting yesterday just adds to my conviction....

Still, I've got another chance to try IVF with a different protocol so I'm keeping everything crossed for that.


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Rsm please don't give up hope, wait and see what your test shows

I was told to test on 11/3/13 after trying naturally... They will consider me for another try in 2 cycles time, so I have to go back onto DHEA if my test is neg

So excited for those of you with EC today, everything crossed for you


----------



## rsm

Bless you *hopingtobemummy* for being positive on my behalf - I will do as you say and hang on in there until Thursday which is when they told me to test.

I just wish my boobs hadn't have stopped hurting completely then I could have maybe convinced myself that the spotting this time was implantation.... oh well


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies, 
Just a quick post as we have had a fairly devastating day. We had the egg collection and we had a great number of eggs 17. However the embryologist came in and gave us the terrible news that dh has no sperm in his sample. He had to give another and same so this has meant that our cycle has been abandoned. We are both devastated. Hopefully we will be able to do tese but not sure of our options yet.

Sounds like good news for the other ladies. Good luck with the fertilisation. 

Bit shell shocked at the minute. Xxx


----------



## rsm

Oh Freddie123 I'm so so sorry to hear your news - my heart aches for you.

I know they can freeze embies but is there a possibility they can freeze just your eggs? I don't know it's just a thought.

There are no words..... I'm sending you love and strength and am thinking of you

xx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Freddie123 - I'm so sorry. What devastating news. My DH has NOA so despite trying various drugs and operations all his samples came back with zero swimmers. We are moving forward now with a donor. I agree with RSM10021- could your clinic possibly freeze your eggs? I know this is a service our clinic offers so I'm sure it must be available elsewhere.  Your DH could then go back every few weeks fr a while and do samples, and if they find sperm they could freeze it as they go?  Whatever happens, I'm sending you much love and support xx

AFM - I had bloods done today to check I'm good to go for downregging (I've a history of late ovulation) and have just had the call to say I can go in tomorrow morning for my Prostap jab 

I have a question for you all regarding DR'ing. Are there any particular foods etc I should be consuming to help the process along? Are Brazil nuts only for during the 2WW? 

Thank you xx


----------



## Freddie123

Thanks rsm and hertsgirl. Yes eggs will be frozen so hopefully all is not lost. Fingers crossed they can do PESA or TESA. 

Rsm hope your spotting is implantation bleeding. Xxx


----------



## rsm

That's good news at least *Freddie123 - *17 eggs is a great number and for them to go to waste would have been terrible.

I wish I could be confident that it was implantation but I've got really bad AF type cramps now so I'm sure she'll be here soon.

I guess I have to keep taking the progesterone though until at least Thursday - can't see the point really but will do as I'm told by the clinic


----------



## tina11

Hi Freddie

I'm sorry to hear there were no sperm in the sample. My husband went through tesa last week and we are waiting for the results. The procedure was not too bad. I am surprised that they hasn't done sperm analysis before hand? We are having treatment at Hammersmith and have a follow up on Wednesday. ?..fingers cross. We should then be starting the treatment in the next month or so. This probably means we will be going through it all around the same time.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Trixy and bambini  you both have a great number of eggs!  I had my collection this morning and I was really please to hear that they got 15 eggs but as we all know at this point we don't know how many will fertilise. Sometimes less eggs means better quality!! I was upset to hear that they can only put 1 egg back in ( as mine is nhs funded). It's a shame as I am only a few weeks from turning 38 where they can put 2 back so I will keep asking if they can make an exception!
I had a light sedation and was having a conversation with them in the room all the while they were doing the procedure so it must have been light!. They said they found one more egg after they finished and it was me that to,d the to go back and get it!!  It was over real quick but i was shocked when they told me afterwards that I didn't have and pain relief at all
It's good for you other to know that I was a really slow responder to the stims in fact my ivf was almost called off due to it so don't give up hope!
RSI - my friend had spotting and it was a BFP so don't give up! these meds might make you feel different to your normal cycle symptoms. Don't read too much into it
Rsm I am so sorry to hear your news, I am glad they can freeze your eggs so all is not lost. At least you have the eggs now which is the hard part.
DR spoiling me and cooking dinner to tonight. Hope you are all getting pampered x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefully- that's fantastic number of eggs but yes like you im now panicking incase we don't get any that fertilise... Ahhhh.... Always something to worry about.

This boards getting moving now, looking forward to hearing the updates following EC tomorrow. Does anybody known what are the chances of getting 0 fertilisation?? Did mean to ask the clinic but forgot xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Freddie - are you home yet? Hope you are feeling ok, xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Can I join this group? I originally joined the December/January treatment thread as our treatement was meant to start then but it was delayed and everyone on that forum seems to be way ahead of me or even finished treatment so thought I could join this group to get a little help with those who are currently cycling!!

I need to have a good read to see how you are doing but for now can anyone help me with some advice? 

Im currently on injections Gonal F and Cetrotide, we went for a scan this morning and they have said that I have plenty of follicles but they arent all at the right size yet and so have upped my meds for Gonal F. Does anyone have any tips of getting them to grow a little quicker. Im currently on day 13 of stimming.

Thanks xx


----------



## meemoo123

So sorry to hear that Freddie. X
I'm on day 12 of stimms, had anyone else had really sore boobs? It's mainly my nipples, they hurt so bad even to put a top on.
Bambi, really wishing you good luck for the call tomorrow to let you know how many have fertalised. X


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi Jo and welcome!!
You need to eat mountains and mountains of protein, lots of eggs, chicken, salmon, Greek yoghurt, brazil nuts. I all made sure I had my hot water bottle going in the evenings. Ideal for this time of year when it's freezing outside. Good luck xx

Meemoo - yes my boobs have been hurting for the last week or so! A few ladies on another thread have said the same too so it must be a side effect.xx


----------



## Freddie123

Ladies thanks for all the kind messages it means a lot. 

Bambi got home at about 2pm. And have to say I haven't really moved of the sofa since. I must sat I am starting to feel a little sick but that could be all the emotions. 

I think we will be ok, just feels tough as we have been through so many hoops in this process already as I am sure all you ladies also have done. 

Xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Freddie - I can imagine, that's the thing even with ivf, every little step is like you've completed a huge hurdle only then to see another one in front of you that you've got to climb. I don't think that uneasy feeling will ever subside for us but I just hope you get your dream and then you can look back and it will all be worth it


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi I'm due to start ivf treatment next month I have pcos and one blocked tube. I have an 8 year old conceived naturally but now have fertility problems after trying for 4 years. Tried clomid and metformin with no luck so now we are having private ivf treatment. feeling excited and nervous at the same time and can't wait to get started although hoping that I don't get too many side effects from the drugs!


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Forgot to say is there anyone starting next month? I'd love to have a cycle buddy so that we can help each other through our journey!


----------



## incywincy

Hopeful thinking, I'm starting next month, I start down regging in about 2 weeks.

Freddie, it must be awful to have things put on hold, but wow, 17 eggs.  All is not lost, at least your IVF hasn't been for nothing.  I hope they work out the sperm issues soon though, because it must be horrible to be stuck in limbo.

Bambi,    fingers crossed for the call tomorrow!


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Incywincy I start my down reg 25th march it would have been in 2 weeks but it clashed with my holiday I've got booked  hate waiting! How are you feeling about having the treatment?


----------



## CGSM74

Hi guys,

This is going to be a short post so sorry no personals. I have acupuncture at 8.30 pm ... First appointment and no idea what to expect - but willing to try anything and everything !! First shot of Gonal F this morning along with Buserelin ..... Not feeling any effects so really hoping the drugs are working !

Am thinking and praying for all you girls at all the different stages of this journey. Good news on the EC and fingers crossed for BFP'S for those of you post ET's.

Take is easy and have a lovely chilled out evening. We are all pushing our bodies and minds so much .... So take time out to chill and sending you all lots of      

More tomorrow when I have a chance to catch up on all the news.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Good luck bami!


----------



## incywincy

Hopeful thinking, I'm really excited as I'm egg sharing and have been waiting a while to get matched.  However, now it's nearly here I am getting a bit nervous, just for everything that can go wrong.  And I keep thinking of things I must remember, like things I should be eating and that.  How about you?


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Yeh the same I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much but it's hard not to! It's hard trying to get my head around all the dates to remember like when to start taking this and that and I'm not the most organised person in the world! What things have you been told to eat? I've started taking folks acid and fish oils so far


----------



## Dani1987

Hi cgsm, mila I don't go until Wednesday so will find out then! What are you guys on? Had any scans yet? Any tips?? Anyone had ivf before and it worked?? Good luck to you all!! X


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Freddie - it was you I was talking to in my last paragraph about freezing eggs, sorry I got the wrong name.....perhaps I was more sedated than I thought!
CGSM - I started acupuncture about a week and half ago and I love it!  It's a wired sensation having the needles put In But they don't hurt and you can't feel them at all after a few minutes its the most relaxed I have felt when I have it done and I have been told its great for getting blood to the uterus and assisting eggs grow and implant. I have a session booked tomorrow and one right after the transfer. I am sure it's helped me get a lot of eggs as I was a slow responder and help me get a thick lining  You will love it!!!
Meemo - yes my nipples hurt real bad too, they have done for a week or so, it even hurts wearing a tee shirt!
Bambini - I did ask the question about what percentage don't fertilise and was told it's hard to say as it depends on the sperm.
You are so right that ivf is one hurdle after another  There is always so something to worry about!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Btw. Welcome to all the new posters!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefully - thanks for asking the question, guess only time will tell. Just hope they don't leave me waiting all morning for that phonecall. Good luck for yours too xx


----------



## Trixy1

Oooo me too Bambi, they've said they'd call between 8.30 and 9am I think. I'm getting really nervous already.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Just googled it and it says that 60-70% of eggs fertilise so it sounds a pretty good percentage.
Google luck for the news tomorrow x


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone
Sorry for quick msg but I'm having a bit of a panic!!
I've just done my trigger and have an awful feeling I've done it wrong! Firstly, I forgot to hold the button and let go and I couldn't see any liquid go through! 
I did keep the needle in and the dose went to 0, will it be o.k.??
X x


----------



## Trixy1

Hopefullyoneday - thanks for that 

LMS13 - sorry I can't help with that my trigger done with a syringe


----------



## incywincy

Hopeful thinking - they didn't really tell me anything, except that I shouldn't take any supplements apart from folic acid & omega 3.  However, I've already been taking various stuff for most of the year, so I'm just going to continue!    Now I'm thinking about how to get enough water, protein, calcium, things like that.  Protein especially, I'm not a big meat eater so I'm trying to make sure I get plenty elsewhere.  

Am trying not to get too wrapped up in it for no, not even down-regging yet!  When you start are you doing long or short protocol?


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi girls

Now, the thread will only allow me to go back so far so apologies if I miss anyone out.  I'm having to some of this from memory and after years of drinking fine wines  , my memory is terrible !

Rsm - am really sorry that damn AF may be here.  . Are you able to go again with some treatment (sorry if you have already said but I can't check) ? X

Freddie - am so sorry to hear your news.  You must have been so devastated today.  Like the other ladies have said here, 17 eggs is absolutely brilliant so at least they can freeze them to use when DH can produce some swimmers.  Well done you for producing such a bumper crop.  Sending you   and lots of them.  Nx

Bambi - this damn thread won't let me see your news again.  I hope it's good though.  Have a   anyway my love ! X

Jo & hopeful - hello ! X

Chris - how did you find acupuncture ?  I have been having it for a while and really love it, despite my fear of needles ( which I am rapidly getting over during this whole process !) .  After my first session, I was absolutely wiped out, so don't be surprised if you sleep soundly tonight.  Let us know how you get on.  Nx

Hopefully - you've had EC I think ?  I will have to go back and check now ! X

Trixy - you're waiting for a call.....I have to admit defeat but good luck for it tomorrow ! X

Hi to incy, dani and Mila.

Noks x


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks Nokkie, it will be the embryologist calling tomorrow to let us know how many eggs fertilised. It's getting harder and harder to keep up with everyone now and where they're at isn't it?


----------



## Nokkie73

I know !  Well the very best of luck trixy.  How many eggs did you get ? Xx


----------



## yesdnyl

LMS - sorry, I haven't done a trigger before, is it like the gonal-f pens? Surely if there's no liquid left in the pen or the syringe it must be in you & therefore will have worked...?? Do you have the nurses out of hours number to try just in case? They must get this a lot I'm sure.

I'm booked in for collection Friday, bloating has really kicked in now so it might be a long few days. I now have about 18 follicles so the increased dosage has worked, collection will be day 17 to ensure the late starters are ready to go.

Sorry to hear your news Freddie, so pleased they managed to freeze your eggs for you.
RSM - stay +ve, you never know....

Best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## Trixy1

I got 11 Nokkie.


----------



## Nokkie73

Wow, that's a fab number.  Way to go trixy ! Best of luck. Let us know how you get on. Nxx


----------



## bambibaby12

LMS - don't worry I had the same panic! If the pen now says 0 you have done it right. Good luck for EC
Tomorro xx

Nokkie - thanks hun! I got 7 eggs so now just waiting for that dreaded call, I'm so scared that none will have fertilised. How are you? Hope DR isn't causing you too many problems and side effects??xx

Yesdnyl- congrats on getting EC booked in! That's great!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Hopefully - thank you! Just   we get something to transfer. Hope you're ok xx

Trixy - it's awful this waiting now isn't it! I had hoped for some frosties cause of my low amh but doesn't look likely now xx

Incy - glad you're on this thread now, DR starts next week, woo hoo xx


----------



## Milajayne

I dreamt of follicles last night!!


----------



## Trixy1

I dreamt about someone in the clinic telling me 10 (can't remember 10 of what) but it turns out this morning we've got 10 eggs fertilised!!

Just got everything crossed that they divide nicely now and keep growing!


----------



## Milajayne

Wow Trixy that's brilliant! And you're a fortune teller too!


----------



## pesente

can i join ladies. started injections last night.


----------



## Freddie123

Hello ladies. 

Thanks so much for the well wishes it really helps. Feel a bit more positive today we have spoken to the clinic and there should be no problem finding sperm. Have to wait for 6 weeks following my next cycle so all being well we will try again April. Had the call from the lab to say that 16 out of the 17 eggs were viable for freezing so this should give us enough to play with. 

Congrats on the 10 fertilised trixy. 

Hope you have lots bambi. 

Good luck Nokkie, incywincy and hopefully one day. 

Hello to everyone else. Xxx


----------



## julieglyde

Hey All 

Freddie-So sorry to hear ur news,   Stay strong, its a bump in the road not the end!

CGSM-Having acupuncture and love it, not sure if it does any real good but is very relaxing so it can be all bad!!

Nokkie - Hows the DR going??

Yesdnyl- fingers crossed for EC

Hop everyone else is doing good and staying positive, Good luck for all you other EC and ETers, got fingers and toes crossed for ya!

AFM-Scan this morning (quickest EVER) said I'm ok to start Stimms on Thursday, feels like its getting going now, Wahoooo!!

Love and baby dust to all

Jules xx


----------



## Trixy1

That all sound great Freddie, glad you're feeling better about things today


----------



## Mel2304

Hi Everyone! Been confirmed today we will be starting treatment when Af arrives beginning of April. Was supposed to be first week of March but due to some work commitments that my dh has and a short break that has already been planned which would both coincide with predicted week of Egg collection and transfer we have decided to wait until we have nothing to distract us! Good luck to everyone on your journey and i will join the April thread when it starts!


----------



## babybell

Hi ladies  

Can I join you??

I am due to start IVF when AF rears her ungly head!! 
Never been so looking forward to her - last time in a long while hopefully  

I am on an antagonist protocol - gonal f on CD2 and Cetrotide CD6

I am excited and nervous

sending you all lots of baby dust


----------



## rsm

Good news Freddie123 - every cloud and all that....

Sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## CuddlyBear

Hi ladies  

I started DR on 5th Feb, and my scan on day 14 showed I had <40 Oestrogen levels, a lovely thin lining to my womb and 2/3 folicles...which panicked me a little bit as I didn't expect to see any! We were told that it was all systems go and we could proceed to stage 2.
Had my day 9 scan today and I have 2/3 folicles ranging in size. I have a low AMH and a high FSH and wondered if this is normal at this stage? We're due back in on Friday for the final scan and blood test, so fingers crossed I have more action in my ovaries by then!

I have found that I am only able to inject all drugs in to the right hand side of my tummy, as the left is just far too painful. When I try it feels as though something is trying to push the needle out! Does anybody know if this will impact folicle growth on the side I am not injecting into?

Another question re my hormones....I am so angry, my patience is very short and I want to cry all the time for no reason...I'm not normally like this and am really struggling to try and maintain some composure and be nice to people. Is this normal? Do you think it's healthier to go with the flow and be a grumpy dragon from hell or try and fight the feelings...unsure if it makes a difference however I would be keen to know how you guys feel and if you are able to do anything to help you when you feel this way?

THANKS! I wish you all success and send you all a big fat hug x


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi all

Trixy - well done 10 eggs fertilised is fantastic!! had your DR spoke about a 5 day transfer with you?

Further to my EC yesterday out of 15 eggs, 6 have fertilised   so my clinic have recomended i go for a 5 day transfer. they are going to monitor the eggs and contact me daily and said that if any stop growing, they will call me in sooner so as not to risk losing all of the eggs. fingers crossed that at least one of them make it to 5 days. i have done some googling and it seems that the success rates go up by about 10% on a 5 day transfer (blastocyst).

Bambi - have you had any news yet on your eggs??, i have my fingers crossed for you x

i feel good today and even feel slightly less bloated which is a bonus!

Hi Cuddlybear - yes i was a really slow resoponder to stims and my dosage was increased from 150 up to 375 - my follicles only responded to the 375 dose so see if your clinic can up yours too?i ended up stimming for 17 or 18 days in the end
I had all the emotions, i am afraid they seem common but they dont last for too long. You can also inject into your thigh if that is easier, i found it better to move the injections around so i didnt get too sore.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

welcome to all the new posters today too!

good luck with it all!!


----------



## Milajayne

CuddlyBear, 
I felt the mood swings badly, especially during DR but into STIMS as well. I have withdrawn a little from social
Engagements due to this and found that the less stress I put myself under, the better I am able to cope with the mood swings, crying for no reason etc.  Its taken a while for my DH to get his head round this all but I think we are on the same page now and he's looking after me. 

I don't think it matters what side you inject into, I've been doing left a d right side of tummy and both sides on thigh too


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hello to everyone I've not said hi to! 
Incy I'm not sure what protocol I'm doing I find it very confusing all I know is that I'm not down regging just taking northisorone pill for 5 days and then on day one of cycle ring for baseline scan and then ill be taking 100 antagonist gonal!


----------



## Trixy1

Hopefullyoneday - yes planning on going to blast if everything goes well. Suppose I'll find out more as the week goes on see how they're growing. I'm so hoping that we do as ET will be on my birthday!


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi trixy how did you find the egg collection procedure? I'm most nervous about it!


----------



## Trixy1

*Hopeful thinking* Here's my EC experience. I had fentanyl, paracetamol and gas and air and some local either side of my cervix. The right ovary (which is normal) was fine, I could feel a bit of poking about but the gas and air really helps (think it takes your mind off it too just by doing something) I was totally awake and chatting. I know some other ladies have had GA or deeper sedation so been asleep. The bit the was quite painful was my left ovary but the Dr said it's banana shaped so that's not going to be the case for most people. It was all very quick though, only took 10-15mins. It wasn't so bad that I'd dread doing it again (hopefully I won't need it!!)

As for the after effects I was in a little bit of pain after, had far worse periods though. And now, the day after, I'm just a bit achy and heavy in my lower abdomen, not much worse than the effects at the end of stimming.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefullyoneday - I only got 2 fertilised so having transfer tomorrow... Panicking like you wouldn't believe now.
Great news about your little embies & keeping everything crossed you get to blast! xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi bambi. 2 is great!! are they putting both back?  You will be ahead it seems for the all important test!  I hope it goes well tomorrow. I have been told its good to keep your belly warm before and after so take something to keep you warm. 
Trixy. You have a good number to go for 5 day, I am worried that my 6 won't make the grade and I end up with nothing. Nervous to hear how they have faired tomorrow!


----------



## Trixy1

Me too hopefullyoneday it's just one nerve wracking morning after another at the minute.


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefullyoneday - thank you... If the 2 have survived the night I would love them both back inside me but I will see what the clinic say, they may only put one due to my age and it being my first cycle... We shall see, as you can tell I am sick with nerves, not slept all night  
Good luck for your call today and update us ASAP xxx

Trixy - fingers crossed for your little ones too, you're right when you say it's so nerve wracking. My confidence has been completely shot, gutted I can't even turn to my normal stress relievers, a good long run followed by a huge glass of red wine   xx


----------



## meemoo123

Bambi that's great news.
Just had my scan and I'm ready for egg collection Friday! She counted 25 then had to give up I've got so many of them! She wasn't worried about OHSS though at this late stage.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Waiting for the call now and nervous. I woke up with what feels like AF cramps and figured I should be due on now so even more worried.
Hold on in there.
Totally agree Bambi I miss my glass of wine so badly and being more active and getting down the gym. I am feeling sluggish due to it, hopefully will all be worth it.
Good luck all


----------



## janey751975

*Hey Everyone*

I recognise some of you from other threads, I have just come over from the IUI treatment thread after 6 failed DIUI's. 

We already know that our next treatment will be IVF but we don't know when we will start this as yet, so I hope you don't mind me joining you on here as I am hoping we will be able to start with my March cycle.

I have read through a lot of the thread to see where you are all up to and I hope that I will get to know you all better. I am wishing you all lots of love and luck.

I had a couple of questions I was hoping someone could answer or comment on. I am thinking of starting acupuncture on Monday with a fertility expert. He says that ideally he would need 3 months to get my body IVF ready. What are people's thoughts on acupuncture and also on how many sessions you should have and when etc?

Also, after doing some research I have ordered Pregnacare Conception to start taking, anyone else taking these or suggest anything else??

Really appreicate your hep with this.

Love Jane xx


----------



## Trixy1

Welcome Jane and good luck. 

Had the call  they kept me waiting a bit longer this morning, felt like forever. 

All 10 have divided and look good. They're going to talk to me tomorrow about freezing some and leaving some to go to blast. 

I've left it too late for acupuncture I think (that said I'm going to give someone a call today to enquire about it for after ET) so I don't really know much about it. 

I'm just asking folic acid, vitamin D and C as recommended by the clinic. 2 months supply was 93p from the NHS pharmacy.


----------



## Milajayne

Tricky, amazing news 

Bambi, hold on in there Mrs, it only takes one.


----------



## Freddie123

Great news trixy.  Thinking of you bambi, good luck for et. Xxxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Trixy - wow all 10 going good thats great news!! it does sound like you will have some to freeze at this rate so congrats!!

i had my call and out of 6, 5 have divided further and are an excellent grade - the  lady said that the other one may divide further so they will leave it another day but if no growth tomorrow then that one will be discarded. she said its still looking like a 5 day transfer but the desision will be made tomorrow when they examine them again.
i still feel crampy which is alarming me, the clinic have called me to say i will still feel sore and crampy from the EC but it worries me why i havent felt like this the last 2 days, anyway i am taking it easy today and resting (working from home!!)
Janey Welcome - yes i started acupuncture a few days into my Stimms, it was probably a bit late to start but i really feel like i have reaped the benefits and so glad i started it.  i went last night (as was supposed to have transfer today) so might try and slip another session in on Friday but its really good to have a session after transfer so will be going straigh there after the transfer - if it helps the egg to implant then i feel anything is worth it. i must say its really relaxed me. it must do something as some clinics advise Acupuncture (mine doesnt) and some studies show it improves the chances so go for it!!
i think i have gone to town with the suppliments but i am taking 
wheatgrass
Maca
Blue Green Algae
Royal Jelly
Bee Propolis
Bee Pollen
Omega 3
Flaxseed oil
plus vitamins
if you google any of the above (apart from the vitamins and wheatgrass) you will see what they do for fertility.
i only started to take them a few weeks ago and wish i had them in my system for 3 months but i will know for the future (these may even help a natural conception)
hope this info helps


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

oh and Bambi - good luck for tranfer today ending you lots of   x


----------



## Trixy1

Hopefullyoneday - I know quite a few people have said the cyclogest can make you crampy. I feel more like that today than I have since EC.


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Janey - welcome! I'm just taking pregnacare conception vitamins cannot comment on the acupuncture, I had some a while ago and didn't get on with the lady doing it and as I live in Cornwall there isn't much choice of therapist! 

Hopefully oneday/ trixy- that's great news

Meemoo - that's a great number!!

Hopeful thinking - don't be nervous, I only had mild sedation, I was awake through the whole procedure and it was no worse than having a smear I was in and out within about 2 hours and have just had a dull ache in my tummy since.

Sorry to anyone else I've missed, hope you are all OK.

Afm - out of my 14 eggs collected yesterday, 12 were mature and 11 have fertilised is morning, they are waiting until to,or row to see whether to put them back tomorrow or Friday...


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Trixy - thanks for the advice, the cramps have subsided into a bit of a dull ache down there so hopefully nothing more than what you say! this whole procedure is making me on edge!!
Madam Twinky - a great number for you!!! congrats! - have your clinic discussed a 5 day transfer with you?


----------



## Madam Twinky

No ey haven't mentioned it but I don't tank they do a 5 day transfer at my clinic I think it's only 2/3 days...


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

thats OK, TBH I didnt know much about this until 2 days ago, part of me wants the normal 2/3 day procedure as it means i will have some to freeze for next time!


----------



## bambibaby12

Ladies, my emmbies have survived the night and transfer is going ahead at 2pm... Will update and do personals later this evening.
Thanks for your support   xx


----------



## claire1973

Hi
We have our first appointment for initial tests at IVF Clinic next week. Can't help but worry about it eg will it work, and have we chosen the best clinic etc, I've gone with my gut instincts.
We have a little boy who is 4 but after 3 years of trying and one miscarriage we feel that this is the only hope we have left. I feel so let down by the NHS.
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

YAYYYY!!!

great news Bambi!!


----------



## rsm

Fantastic news Bambibaby2 - keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM - well I've been spotting for a few days now and I took a test this morning and quelle surprise it was a BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF to show which should hopefully be tomorrow now (I stopped the cyclogest last night) then have a scan booked for Friday afternoon to hopefully start IVF again - this time on a short antagonist protocol.

I'm much more nervous this time round - just hope I haven't got any nasty cysts or anything left over from last cycle that would prevent my cycling.


----------



## CGSM74

Good luck bambi !! Hope it's going we'll as I type this xxxx  

Meemoo - good luck for Friday !

Trixy - great news and like you I only started acupuncture late ... Monday which was day 1 of stims but if it increases blood flow and helps my ovaries respond then worth it ! Apparently it's also good for the 2ww to reduce stress ... So will be using it .... Fingers crossed we make it that far.

Hey to everyone else too !
Xxxx


----------



## LMS13

Great news bambibaby and madam twinkey!
I had my egg collection this morning, I was slightly sedated and it was a little uncomfortable but not as bad as I thought it would be!
They collected 14 eggs and wad home in a couple of hours but in the last hour I've had a stabbing pain in my right shoulder, has anyone else had this??
I've rang the clinic and the doctor said it might just be some fluid around my ovaries applying some pressure and not to worry!
Just hope it's not the start of OHSS??
Hope everyone else is ok??
X x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

Hi guys hope ur all well,this is my 1st ivf n I've been buserlin for 4 weeks now just started menopur today.I've had lots of twinges today between 1 and 5( had injection at 8.30am), can any1 tell me if this is normal plz. Thank u
Gemma


----------



## yesdnyl

Hi

RSM - sorry you didn't get your bfp this month, fingers crossed you can get going asap next cycle
Meemoo - I'm having EC Friday too 
Bambibaby - good luck with transfer today
Julie - hope your first injection went ok, I'm a total needle phobe & got over it surprisingly easily/quickly
Trixy - fingers crossed for you

Janey - I had acupuncture starting just the week before injections & was worried about AF being late. After first session a couple of days later AF arrived making that only the second 28 day cycle in two years - usually I'm 32 day average!! So I was amazed straight off & found it relaxing since  My sessions are £35 each.

The lady with shoulder pain - this could be referred pain from nerve endings in abdomen, try a wheat bag or hot water bottle on it.

AFM, trigger tonight for EC Friday, I'm most worried about the canulla in the hand and not being fully sedated and being aware of what's happening!! I have about 25 follicles but because of the slow start they range from 10mm to 22mm, I just hope there's some mature ones in there somewhere. Provisional transfer booked for Monday midday with test day 18th march. Not sure I can wait that long!!!!!

Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Evening ladies,

Claire - hello and welcome, good luck for your appt next week xx

Rsm - sorry for your bfn... Was your test date today?   Glad you have been able to get an appt booked in this week, good luck xx

CGSM - I actually believe your last post was the exact time I was legs akimbo getting my embies transferred  
I am a huge fan of acupuncture, just had another session earlier after my transfer.. How's stimms going? When's your next scan??xx

LMS - fantastic number of eggs Hun!  Make sure you relax tonight xx

Gemma Morgan - congrats on your first stimms jab, it's going to move so fast for u now hunny! Good luck xx

Yesdnyl - good luck for your trigger! Re the cannula, not going to lie, they ain't pleasant but it's over in no time hunny   you will soon be on the PUPO wagon xx


AFM - I have two little embies back n board now so just going to rest up and enjoy a few days off work...xx


----------



## CGSM74

Hee hee Bambibaby .... Well I was sending you lots of positive vibes then so fingers and toes crossed for two little sticky embies !!!

Stimms all good. Day of truth on Friday at 8.00 am .... Quite terrified but just try not to think of it and just tell myself .... Oh well if not this cycle ... Then we will try again ! But really hoping and praying something has happened .... Only got the beet root flush once on day one - which you know about ! And nothing since then. So here's hoping.

Glad you are taking it easy for the next few days too.

Yesdnyl and meemoo - good luck with you EC's on Friday. If my drugs have worked I should hopefully being doing EC sometime next week too.

LMS13 - what a great number of eggs - well done ! Fingers crossed for good news for you too.

Xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

CGSM - Awwh I really hope your follies are responding this time hunny!! Get munching that protein and hugging your hot water bottle   keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## meemoo123

Well trigger shot done. Very excited now although crapping myself about the sedation I'm scared I'm going to wake up during EC.
Good luck to the ladies that have collections booked, egg transfers etc. x


----------



## Nokkie73

Evening all

Well, what a busy old time we are having !  I will try to cover all of you in this post - apologies if the thread doesn't go back far enough and I miss anyone.

Meemoo - 25 eggs and still counting is fantastic.  Well bloody done ! X

Janey - welcome to this lovely thread.  I've been taking pregnacare, royal jelly, omega 3, a small cup of green tea (in the morning so it doesn't interfere with folic acid absorption which too much of it can just before or after you take your folic acid - it also has 1/10th the caffeine of a cup of tea or coffee can't remember which one, and the caffeine did bother me for a while as we're not supposed to have much if any but the benefits of green tea for ferrility outweighed the small amount of caffeine), a handful of Brazil nuts and have been having acupuncture and reflexology.  I've also been having lemon, honey and ginger tea in the morning because ginger is supposed to help warm- up your uterus.  Oh, and the obligatory hot water bottle on the belly at bedtime !  You can get a bit obsessed by it all to be honest so do whatever you feel comfortable with. Oh, and the odd small glass of red from time to time to chill out and feel normal.  I have given-up fizzy drinks and always eat five a day.  Jesus...listen to me being all preachy !  Like I said, do whatever makes you feel better about this crazy process and what you feel you can achieve on a daily basis.

Hopefully - that's brill.  Five eggs of excellent quality is totally awesome.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.  X

Madam T - 11 fertilised eggs is a total wow.  You must be over the moon.  Good luck for ET. Xx

Claire -welcome honey !  Good luck.  Nxx

Rsm - sorry to hear your news.  Are you totally sure ?  Xx

Trixy - 10 is great !  Are you defo in tomorrow ? Xx

Lms - 14 is wonderful.  Who's a clever girl !  Xx

Gemma - welcome !  Xx

Yes - how did the trigger go ? No needle nightmares I hope...! Xx

Bambi - two back on board the mother ship is totally fantastic news.  Am so pleased for you.  Sending you sticky vibes and all the very best of luck.  Xx

Chris da Boffin - am so keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun.  Keep us posted.  Xx

Afm...hmmm, have had a rough couple of days on these damn down regging drugs.,was a bit emotional last night and appetite has been all over the place.  I emailed the consultant and he said that it's a side effect but will check my bloods when I go in on Friday for my first scan.  Am feeling a bit more chipper tonight though.

Hi to everyone else and good luck for all our adventures tomorrow.

Noks xx


----------



## yesdnyl

Trigger done  Nearly missed it though... set the alarm on my phone for 9.25 and thought i snoozed it, but actually dismissed it!!!! Dashed to the fridge at 9.32, I'm sure two minutes won't matter - lol!!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Nokkie - sorry to hear you're suffering with side effects, DR is deffo the worst phase I think, hope these ease soon xx

Yesdnyl - don't worry about the 2 mins, my EC was booked for 7:15 and I was freaking out as they didn't come and get me until 7:25... Was saying to DH, what's the point of giving me a specific time if they are going to cock it all up   the consultant said to be that as long as EC is within 34-38 hours after the trigger all is good so there is a huge window for them really. Guess you would need to tell them if you were hugely late taking it xx

How's everybody else doing??

Looking forward to getting updates on those calls people will be getting today xx

AFM - one day post transfer.., I want symptoms!! I want to know they are in there   xx


----------



## janey751975

Thank you to everyone who replied to my post. It seems that acupuncture is quite popular, I am booked in for my first session on Monday 11th March and have been recommended a 12 week course (so once a week), I don't know until we see our consultant again how this will fit in with our treatment. Just waiting on the Pregnacare to arrive and will start taking that.

*Nokkie73* thanks for the info on the green tea, I actually started drinking it yesterday and foolishly didn't know that it contained some caffeine as I have been avoiding this so thank you. Should I start with the brazil nuts now or nearer treatment?

*bambibaby12* best of luck on the 2ww, I know it's a nightmare but just try and relax, sounds like it's all gone to plan. Fingers crossed and positive vibes to you.   

*yesdnyl* thanks for the reassurance on the acupuncture, sounds really promising!! Best of luck with your EC, this is the bit that worries me!!    

To everyone else, best of luck and sending


----------



## Madam Twinky

Morning everyone,

Just a quick one from me...

Just had the call from the clinic and all 11 eggs are still going!!!! 1 isn't looking as good as the others but the other 10 are looking good, some at 2, some at 3 and most at 4 cell stage!! Going in for ET transfer 10am tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing ok?

xxxx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone.
I'm booked in for egg collection tomorrow but I'm very uncomfortable, I'm bloated which I know is normal but it's quite painful to walk and it feels as though my ovaries are so big its stopping me going to the toilet. I have tried to call my clinic but no one is answering or ringing me back. Has anyone else had any of these things? Do you think it's normal?
Thanks


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi meemoo, 

I would imagine its ok as you should be full of follicles so that should make you feel very bloated, keep drinking plenty of fluids and keep trying your clinic just to make sure.


----------



## yesdnyl

Hi Meemoo, same symptoms as me hun    I've felt like it since Monday & slept so badly that night I've been going to bed with paracetamol since.  There's a whole load of pressure there & it's even worse with a full bladder.  Looking forward to feeling better after collection.

Just packing my bag for tomorrow, my clinic just said to bring dressing gown, socks & slippers but I'm not sure what else to take....??  Any suggestions?

Gemma - sorry, only just saw your question about twinges after your first injection, I didn't take menopur myself but I definitely had a few twinges in the first week on gonal-f.  I wouldn't worry too much, keep drinking lots and eating well though.

Best wishes everyone

xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thank u a few ppl have said they aren't on menopur when I asked my nurse she said it is exactly same as gonal f, so made me feel better. 
can any one tell me what to expect during egg collection? I'm nervous  my nurse hasn't really given me an option about sedation but I think I'd need be asleep. Thank u n lots of baby dust to u all


----------



## meemoo123

Yesdnyl.  Thank you for the reassurance, my clinic told me to bring toiletries and panty liners and not to bring slippers, dressing gown etc. I'm going to take what they have said cant really think what else to take. They also said to take some loose clothing to go home in. Good luck for tomorrow, we will have to let each other know how many eggs we get!
X


----------



## Madam Twinky

I was told to take things like dressing gown, slippers, toiletries etc and i went in with a weekend bag full to the brim but all I needed was a warm pair of socks and a magazine for the brief time you are waiting around.  I was told to get there for 10:45 and I went down retrieval about 11:45 and I was on the way home again at 1 although I did only have mild sedation and was awake the whole time and felt really well afterwards and since. This was just my experience and wouldn't like to say what would happen if you had a general.  Hope it all goes ok for you both. xx


----------



## yesdnyl

Thanks, fingers crossed for some good quality mature eggs tomorrow x


----------



## LMS13

hello everyone!
Sorry for not replying to any posts until now, I felt pretty awful yesterday after the egg collection!

Nookie73 how are you feeling today? I didn't feel great during DR either, emotions were all over the place and I got quite a lot of hot flushes!!

Bambi baby, how are you feeling? Have you taken any time off work?? 

Madam Twinkey, thats a fantastic lot of strong eggs you have going, good luck for tomorrow!

Jayney, I have been having acupuncture since October and I highly recommend it, it has made me feel sooo relaxed and after each blood test/scan, I have text her my results and she has explained what they all mean and has pretty much been bang on with each!

Yes - good luck for your egg collection tomorrow!  i had light sedation and was awake throughout, I felt fine throughout and only started to feel rough late yesterday afternoon!

Gemma - I had twinges most days during stimming, my acupuncturist said this is fine, shows that your ovaries are doing what they should so don't worry!

Meemoo - I felt exactly like you before my EC on Wednesday and it was all fine, so don't worry!

My news is after 14 eggs collected yesterday, 6 were immature and 5 fertilised but 1 abnormally.  So we have 4 fertilised eggs and they are ringing about 8am tomorrow to let us know if they will do ET tomorrow or wait until Monday!
Fingers crossed my little ones last the night! 
x x


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Noks and Bambibaby,

Good fro hear from you girls !

Bambibaby - hope you are relaxing and have had a chilled out day !! Don't worry about symptoms - sure they will be on the way    

Noks - good luck with your scan tomorrow ... And hope you are feeling better today. 

My first scan is tomorrow to .. 8.00 am ..... Hoping for a good start to the day with some good news !!!

Had a load of protein for dinner again today ... So time to get the hot way bottle on the go. Can't say that I've had any twinges or anything so no idea what is going on down there, if anything !!! 

Am dreading the consultant being pessimistic too ... If he starts off again like last time I may say more than I mean too  

Hope you are all chilled out and enjoying your evening !


----------



## LMS13

Good luck for tomorrow CGSM x x


----------



## CGSM74

Thank you !! Xxxxx


----------



## Nokkie73

Evening girls

Bambi - how are you feeling tonight ?  Hope you're well and those little ones are holding tight.  Xx

Janey - I would start eating the Brazil nuts now.  I am, just five or six per day is enough apparently.  Xx

Madam T, yes, lms and meemoo - all the very best to you for tomorrow morning. I'll be thinking of you. Xx

Chris - good luck for tomorrow.  I really hope this is your time. Xx

A big hi to everyone else.  I have my scan at 4pm tomorrow to see if I can go onto stimms.  Will be bloody glad to come off these damn down regging drugs, that's for sure !

Lots of love and baby dust to all.

Noks x


----------



## bambibaby12

CGSM - a huge huge good luck for today! Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Madamtwinkey - not long now until your PUPO xx

Nokkie - yeh I'm good thanks, get very tired in the evenings so been having lots of early nights and hugely bloated and crampy which I think is the progesterone but apart from that I'm good  
Good luck for your scan tomorrow!! Fingers crossed u get the green light for stimms xx

LMS - yeh I am off work until Monday then have a really easy week next week so just gonna enjoy being PUPO for the first time ever. Keeping everything crossed for that call hunny. Do u have any preference for your transfer? It's so amazing knowing they are there inside you... Good luck xx

Meemoo & yesdnyl- good luck for EC today, can't wait for hear how u got on xx


A big hello to anybody I've missed xx


----------



## julieglyde

Hey all, hope your all well, just one quick question about fluid intake while stimming, so started yesterday, 2 litres.......Anyone managed it and not spent all day at the loo?!?! 

Bejesus, nearly moved my desk to the loo!!!

Baby dust to all

Jules xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls wondering if I may join you... Also looking for a bit of advice from you... So me and oh are having our first IVF appointment on Tuesday coming, had hysteroscopy yesterday to finish off all the tests and that was all fine so im jyst wondering...Today is day 13 of my cycle, do you think they'll start the meds once af arrives this time?? This is our first ivf cycle so very excited but also very scared as I really dont know what to expect! Have you found the process to all run smoothly? They've been great with us so far. Also do you get all the dates for the scans and appointments all in one go or is it decided as you go along? Thanks in advance for any advice to my garbled post lol x


----------



## julieglyde

Welcome Danielle, it's my first time too, at our hospital they have us all approx dates which so far have been spot on, the only change will be after my next scan I may go for EC or I may have to have wait for a few more to grow, it's such an exciting time, I hope it goes well for u 

Jules


----------



## rsm

Hi everyone - hope all is good

So AF arrived properly today... I can't go to the clinic over the weekend for my baseline scan as I don't think they do them over a weekend so I have an appointment on Monday.

I'm doing a slightly different protocol - short antagonist. Which means no down regulation just start stims between cd2 and cd4 (which for me will now be cd4). Then Cetrotide on day 6 to prevent ovulation.

I'm really worried that as I am a high FSHer and low AMHer that my follicles will have already started to grow by CD4 and therefore they won't let me start the cycle. I'm going to be anxious all weekend now : (

There's nothing I can do so I have to be strong and live with the motto that que sera sera

Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your cycle : )


----------



## Milajayne

Had my stims day 11 scan today - I have 7 follices on R side and 2/3 on L.  Consultant said they were a good size but gave me no more details than that!
I'm disappointed with this number but EC on Monday 4th and hoping 1 or 2 more will make an appearance.  
Got my trigger shot at 10.30pm Saturday night, don't they know that i'm usually in bed at 9pm these days; can't want to finish these drugs, ive never felt so shattered in my life!

Good luck to everyone else, loving this forum; its become a bit of an obsession for me!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Happy Friday Everyone!

RSM - so sorry that you got your AF, i really hope that you are able to get going on your next round ASAP, good luck with your appointment.

Bambi - glad you have an easy week next week and rest up!!

Trixy - hope your OK too - is your transfer set for tomorrow?

Julie - yes the more water the better, i have been drinking 2-3 litres a day, you do get used to it! though!

Good luck to everyone with ECs today

welcome all the newbies!

I have my transfer tomorrow (fingers crossed my eggs make it) the lab said they wouldn't call today as they are leaving them in the incubator. they said yesterday that the 5 eggs had gone on to multiply again and even the 6th one had gone on to multiply (so thats good to know if anyone has an egg that doesn't multiply straight away!)
Hoping that one egg will be at blasocyst stage by tomorrow (I'm only allowed one egg back which is a shame) also hoping the others are good to freeze
I have been eating my Brazil nuts and will have some pineapple tomorrow too (it cant hurt!) 

sorry if i have missed anyone


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Mila - thats a good number and more will grow over the weekend for sure...

i think that number is fine and remember the follies you do have will get bigger until Monday.

i had less than you at your stage (i only had 4 follies 'over the line', this time last week) but they still got 15 eggs out by the Monday! Eat really healthy foods over the weekend and keep your belly warm!

good luck for monday


----------



## bambibaby12

RSM - good luck for your baseline scan, fingers crossed evertything is nice and quiet xx

Mila - I agree that's a good number of follies and it's all about the quality of those eggs... You will be fine! Good luck for your trigger tomorrow xx

Hopefully - gosh that's come round fast, how are you feeling?? Tomorrow you will finally be PUPO... Good luck xx

Trixy - have they called you yet with your time for transfer?? Can't wait for some of you first timers to join me on the 2ww board xx


----------



## meemoo123

Morning everyone. 
Egg collection done this morning and they got 24 eggs!
There worried about OHSS now so they have given me some tablets.
Just got to wait for the call tomorrow morning to see how many have fertilised. 
Hoped everyone else's EC went ok.


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - congrats,,that's a great number of eggs, now make sure you relax for the rest of the day hunny xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Bambi

yes i am in tomorrow at 9am so looking forward to it!! (dying to find out if they are OK too!) 
what does PUPO mean? i am not used to this jargon yet LOL!

As is a 5 day transfer, i havent a clue if i can test after a shorter time or it still needs to be 14 days from tomorrow - lots of questions i need to ask!!

i am feeling OK, the bloating has gone down loads and so belly feeling more normal, feel a bit emotional today, not sure if its the progesterone or the stress of it all!

Meemo - great number of eggs there!! drink lots of water

x


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Bambi and hopefullyoneday. X


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefully - its normally 2 weeks from EC date, EC is your ovulation so normally your period would be due 2 weeks after ovulation. My clinic do 15 days after EC so my OTD is 12th march. I would expect yours is a similar time as we had EC on the same day.
PUPO - pregnant until proved otherwise ;-)
Will be thinking of you at 9am tomorrow xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Bambi - oh wow - i didnt know this.....i was thinking 2 weeks from ET!!! in that case it will roll around much quicker than i thought!!!!!!
this goes to show how much i know!! OK i will defo check what my OTD is tomorrow!

Ah cute - Pregnant unitl proved otherwise!!!

this may sound like a really dumb question but should i be avoiding prawns and sushi and all that stuff that bad for pregnant women after tomorrow or just wait until i test?

x


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh you need to avoid those things and raw eggs, anything really that could cause food poisoning, it's more about preventing tummy bugs. Make sure everything is cooked thoroughly. I was also advised to carry an antibacterial hand gel on me.


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
Well I had my transfer this morning and I have 2 embies on board!! I hope they get all snuggled in and stay there!
It was fab watching them put them in and so nice that they let me husband be a part of it too, I keep looking at the little print!

Has anyone else had any news today?
x x


----------



## Milajayne

Hopefully and Bambi, that's for your encouraging words, made me feel better  hopefully, good luck with ET


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats on being PUPO LMS.... Welcome to the 2ww....


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi everyone,

I'm now officially PUPO!!! 10 out of my 11 embryos were still going. We had 4 at top grade 1.5 and 2 at grade 2 and 2 at grade 2.5 and 2 at grade 3 - I've had 2 top grade embryos put back, 6 put on ice and 2 will be disregarded. We are really pleased and now home on the sofa where I intend to stay for a few days!!

Hope everyone is getting on ok, good luck those having scans/EC/ET today and hope those on the 2ww aren't going insane!! 

SHARRY - can you please update me ET 01-03-13 OTD - 14-03-13  thanks xxxx


----------



## yesdnyl

Good luck madam twinky, lms and hopefully.

Had my EC this morning, the canulla in the forearm was the worst bit. I was sedated but still felt quite a bit of what they were doing. various twinges, the needle a few times and the scanner poking about. Overall very uncomfortable but it wasn't torture.
We had 16 eggs which is about what I'd hoped for.

Hubby didn't sleep well, said he dreamt about missing the cup - and guess what..... it was a close call apparently but he just about managed!!!

Curling up on the sofa now with a good DVD box set.

Best wishes everyone & good luck to those just starting their journey
xx


----------



## Milajayne

Quick Q; On the trigger day I've also to take my last injection of Gonal-f. Should I also be using the nasal spray for the 4 doses on that day too? Thanks!


----------



## bambibaby12

Mila - call your clinic quick... My meds continued the same but some clinics don't.., you don't wanna do the wrong thing so check with them. Did you not get a drug planner on your last scan appt for your last few days?xx


----------



## meemoo123

This may seem a stupid question! How much is too much pain to be in after egg collection? Paracetamol isn't touching it.
How did everyone else feel a couple of hours after?


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Meemo - i didnt have so much pain but you did have a lot of eggs so you had more action with the needle!
if it gets really bad then call the clinic, thats what they are there for 

hope it subsides soon x


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - yeh I didn't have any pain really, a few small cramps, my clinic said if anything more than what paracetamol would sort then to let them know xx


----------



## LMS13

Meemoo, I felt terrible by the afternoon!!! I was taking 2 co -codamol every 4 hours, I did ring the clinic and they weren't worried, just told me to keep on with the pain killers and by the next day I felt a lot better!

x x


----------



## Milajayne

They aren't answering, even on the emergency line. Brilliant.


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks for the replies. I felt fine walking out of hospital, a few cramps but now it hurts to stand up. I suppose everyone reacts differently or I'm just a wimp! Lol.


----------



## LMS13

Good luck for tomorrow hopefully & congrats madam Twinky!
Yes - hope your eggs are having fun in the pots!
Hope you get hold of the clinic Mila, I'm sure they would have mentioned it if you were to stop taking the other meds so try not to worry 
x x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hey I'm nervous bout my up coming ec vert nervous actually. I don't know how the procedure goes. n what to expect


----------



## yesdnyl

Meemoo, I have a bit of aching down there even with paracetamol. My clinic gave me co-drydamol in case it got worse. They did say tomorrow might be worse, but then I was told that after my lap & dye but never felt it. 

Maybe its like hopefully said, you just had so many eggs to retrieve, call the clinic if you're worried.

I'm just glad the bloating has subsided   Hooray!!


----------



## yesdnyl

hey gemma, try not to worry, I won't lie - EC wasnt fun, but it was no way near as bad as I thought it could be. 
Basically it went like this... canulla, stirrups, pethidine, sedation, the doctor does the retrieval, wake up a bit groggy. I'm a needle phone so the canulla was worst bit for me. I was under sedation but I could feel the poking about on and off. Like I said, no where near as bad as I expected xx


----------



## Trixy1

Really quick one from me sorry I'm on my way out. Hope everyone's ok!

Just a quick update, I've got ET tomorrow (my birthday) please please let it stick!!


----------



## CGSM74

Wow this moves so fast !! More fab news on EC and ET and best of all lots of lots of PUPO news !!  

LSM13 - hope you are feeling better now and have a relaxing evening planned ! Sending lots of sticky embie vibes your way  

Meemoo and yesdnyl - awesome number of eggs ... Well done ! And fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Noks and Bambibaby - how are you guys doing ?

Trixy1 - good luck and happy birthday for tomorrow !

Just a bit of an update .... Sort of mixed with the first scan this morning .... Only 4 follicles ... But all between 12mm and 9mm .... So a massive improvement from the last cycle when nothing happened !!! So carrying on with the drugs ... Next scan on Monday and potential EC on Wednesday or later in the week !

Have to pinch myself to make sure I am not dreaming. It's a miracle considering the last cycle they were talking to me about having no eggs left and using donor eggs !! Can't believe it.

Trying not to get too carried away but so wonderful so have some hope. So upping the protein intake and attaching the hot water bottle to me. Also booked another acupuncture session for tomorrow to get the blood flowing as it should. So fingers and toes all crossed !!!

Have a lovely eyeing ladies
Xxxxxx


----------



## Milajayne

Great news for over the weekend CGSM, we're both willing a few more follicles to pop up


----------



## meemoo123

Well it's 2am now and I can't seem to shift this pain. Sorry for the Tmi coming but it's a constipated/ tapped wind sort of pain not from my ovaries/ womb. anyone else had this after sedation? 
Good luck for those who are having transfers today!
X


----------



## bambibaby12

Hope you're feeling better soon meemoo, it's not fun being awake, poorly & feeling like there's nothing u can do. Does a hit water bottle not help at all??xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Bambi
I'm not the only one awake then! Are you feeling ok?
No hot water bottle seems to make it worse. I didn't expect to feel this bad. I'm just worried its OHSS but they said to only call/ worry if I couldn't wee or was short if breath.


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh I'm ok thanks just terrible sleeper, especially when I've got things on my mind.  DH woke me up snoring and now I'm wide awake worrying 

I would see how u get on tomorrow but if no better I would be calling your clinic, I don't think u should be feeling that poorly for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## meemoo123

I know to well about a snoring DH!! Lol
Yeah think il ring them in the morning I just feel bad for ringing out of hours. Also if it is OHSS then everything will get frozen and we will have to wait for 2/3 months. Id never put my baby/ me at risk but that's another reason I don't want to ring, I don't want to admit defeat but il see what the morning brings.
X


----------



## bambibaby12

Now ur awake, get up and get glugging lots of water hunny! I know u don't want anything to go wrong but YOU are the most important thing right now! You need to be in best health for when that embie is transferred xx


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Bambi. Glugging on water as I type. Thank you for the chat it's made me feel better about it. I hope your little embies are all snuggled in. Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks hun and no problem... Just hope I helped a little... Try and get some sleep   xx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Mila ! Did you manage to get hold of someone at the clinic to talk to ?

I am hoping all 4 follicles grow and have a mature egg ... And if some extras pop up that would be so awesome too !!!

Good luck for Monday too .... Big day coming up for you ! Hoping it will be me later on in the week 

Off to work now ... Have a fab Saturday !
Christina


----------



## yesdnyl

Meemoo, sorry to hear you couldn't sleep and are still in pain. Hope you're feeling better this morning xxx


----------



## meemoo123

Called the clinic this morning and they said to take peppermint cordial they didn't seem that concerned.
We have had the call from the embryologist and we have 8 fertilised eggs. I know this is a great number but out of 24 eggs I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo- I've for to admit I bought some peppermint tea yesterday cos I was so bloated on thurs night, it was agony, the tea really helped so its worth a try!!
Great news about your eggs hunny, don't be disappointed its a great number to work with xx


----------



## yesdnyl

Good news, we have 12 fertilised eggs this morning.  I won't hear any more until Monday morning when they'll either confirm or delay the provisionally booked Day 3 transfer.  Not sure what I'm going to do with myself all weekend so I'll just have to try and keep myself occupied.

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yesdynl - that's great news.... Really hope those embies keep on dividing for you... Not long now and you will be PUPO xx


----------



## Trixy1

Meemoo hope you're feeling better. I suddenly felt a lot better on the 4th day after EC, 8 is a great number to work with. 

Yesdnyl great news

Milan and Christina good luck for more follies next week

AFM Got one lovely blast on board! Best birthday present ever!


----------



## bambibaby12

Yippeeeee!! Congrats Trixy on being PUPO and hope you enjoy the rest of your birthday!! Lets hope the best present is a few weeks away yet 😉 xx


----------



## meemoo123

Great news Trixy. X
I've given in and called the consultant and they want me in Monday morning for a scan and bloods
Will they cancel transfer if I'm feeling better by Monday?


----------



## yesdnyl

Great news trixy, fingers crossed for you.

Meemoo, I'm sure the clinic will look after you and do what's best. I really hope it's a false alarm and you get your transfer Monday 

Xxx


----------



## lizbdawnp

Hello

Hope you don't mind me popping in to this thread. I've been being nosey for a little while in preparation for my ivf cycle. I am on the short antagonist protol. Had baseline scan yesterday cd1, however my pcos is playing up had around 35follicles all under 6mm never had that many before   Started gonal f today on a lower dose 150units back on Wednesday for a scan fingers crossed my ovaries behave. Ec week beginning 11th march.

Very excited and feeling positive 
Hope you are all managing to have a relaxing weekend and keeping yourself busy   

Lizzie


----------



## Nokkie73

Evening girlies  

So, lets get down to business then!

Chris - I am so pleased for you !  I was thinking about you yesterday and hoped it went well for you.  Wicked news, well done.    .  Xx

Trixy - that's such lovely news !  Well done and quite possibly the best birthday present ever.....keeping them all crossed for you  .  Xx

Meemoo - sounds as though you're going through the mill right now though congrats on the 8 fertilised eggs.  Don't be disappointed - it's a fab number.  Keeping my fingers crossed that you are feeling better.  Xx

Bambi - you shall henceforth be known as the Nightwalker !  How are you feeling ?  Those embies still snuggling away on board the mother ship ? Xx

Yes - 12 fertilised is fab fab fab.  Well done and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you too.  

Hi to Mila and Gemma. And a warm welcome to Liz.  

Afm - I had my scan yesterday and am now on stimms.  To be honest, the injections are not my favourite thing in the world but it's all in a good cause.  The nurse told me that earliest EC will be on 11th March and I nearly peed my pants.  I have to go back for another scan next Friday and will know more after then.  I'm on 300 Gonal F which I think is relatively high but if it does the trick, I'm not bothered !

Hope you're having a nice relaxing Saturday.  Hi to all the other ladies on the thread, and to the lurkers too !  Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

Noks xx


----------



## Trixy1

I've got a beautiful pic of our blast, I keep looking at it. DP was rather awestruck about it too, he was looking at it while I was having it transferred. It was lovely!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

Hi nookie 73, how r u? I'm feeling very bloated today. Got my scan on weds hope there is lots of follies as last time there was only 3 & we had to abandon. Gl all x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

Congrats trixy  x


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi Gemma

I am feeling surprisingly ok but it's only day 2 of stimms so early days !

How many days stimms have you had ?  

Noks x


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Wow! Not been on here for a week as I have been feeling really down. Went for for day 8 FSH scan on Tuesday and have now been told I have a swollen tube. Follicles gowing nicely and I need to go back Tuesday to see the consultant. Looks like I might be going for egg collection at end of week and then frozen while I have tube clipped. Arggg!! Reading all your posts tonight has made me feel more positive and fingers crossed we will get there. Good luck ladies!! As if this isnt enough to worry about my DH is getting grumpy too. Must be the lack of "quality" time he is missing!!


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Trixy 1 - Your post about your picture of the blast made me smile. I hope all goes well. Im in a similar position as you with the endo - fingers crossed for you


----------



## bambibaby12

Nokkie.   I love my new name! I'm determined to get a good nights sleep tonight, It's so annoying as I am so shattered but then if I wake during the night I start worrying and then can't get to sleep again  
I am   that my little emmbies are there & making themselves at home.
Glad you are on stimms now, this is when all the fun starts so hope u are feeling ok and ready for it xx

Brighteyedgirl - sorry to hear about your swollen tube, will that be a longstanding thing or causes by the ivf?? Hope if doesn't set you back too much xx

Lizsdawnp - hello and welcome to the thread, good luck for your treatment xx

Meemoo - how are u feeling hunny?? In the nicest way possible, hope we aren't talking again in the early hours, think we could both do with a full nights sleep   xx


AFM - No real news, still got slight cramping although I think this is the bum bullets more than pg symptoms as I'm only 3dp2dt. Just hope my embies are still happy and getting ready to implant soon xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Bambi
Still suffering unfortunately. I'm really uncomfortable and in pain. It's like my belly wants to explode!
Nothing I can do though until I go to the clinic on Monday, I just know there going to cancel egg transfer. 
Does anyone know if the success rates are lower for fet?


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

I'm on day 4 of stimms now nookie. having headaches still n bloated all time - feel like I'm gonna pop. Also having lots of twinges. hope that's a good sign. x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

Hope everything goes ok 4 u meemoo


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Gemma, thank you. X
I've woken up this morning feeling a lot better, I just need to keep my fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## bambibaby12

Glad to hear you're feeling better meemoo xx


----------



## Trixy1

Glad you're feeling better this morning Meemoo


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks everyone.
It was s bit of a shock when I got out of bed and it took me a few minutes to figure out what was different then I went ooh I feel better! Lol
Hope everyone else is feeling ok.
X


----------



## bambibaby12

Trixy - how are u 1dpt?? It's so surreal isn't it!! How was the meal?? xx

Meemoo - yeh I'm ok, just want to feel some symptoms... It's already starting to drag. So glad I'm back in work tomorrow, xx


----------



## Trixy1

I'm ok thank you, still don't believe it. Meal was lovely thanks, my friend commented that i wasn't drinking but she's a fab and didn't launch into a thousand questions as to why.

I keep googling pictures of day 6 blastocyst, and praying that its starting to hatch.

How are you doing? Up nice an early as usual I see.


----------



## bambibaby12

That's good, do u think she suspects?

I know it's so weird, I said to DH yesterday, I wished we could keep having scans so we would know what they are doing in there and if they are still growing... 

My best friend told me Friday night that she's pregnant and I cried cos I'm so happy but kinda scared now that it won't work for me... Why that would make any difference   it's an awful thing to say but I wished she'd have just waiting until I'd tested, she has a midwife appt the day before my OTD too... Ouch  

Not long though really, only a week tomorrow until you can test... Eeekkkk!!! xx


----------



## yesdnyl

So pleased you're feeling better Meemoo, fingers crossed for tomorrow morning  

Does anyone have any thoughts on the 1 vs 2 dilemma... its playing on my mind  

We are self funding so I want to maximise our chances, FET isn't cheap (if we are lucky enough to have something to freeze and they successfully defrost) plus success rates are slightly lower, I don't have a bottomless pit of money and no NHS funding. I would love twins but I do want healthy happy children and an uncomplicated pregnancy.  

A very disproportionate number of our friend's babies are seriously sick for a variety of reasons. One baby didn't survive their first day of life.... so I have witnessed how truly awful it can be, how difficult it is to bring up disabled children & those with congenital defects & have a prem baby in scbu for months on end or heaven forbid lose your baby. DH has very honestly & openly said he couldn't cope in these situations.  The one at a time website I feel is biased, plenty of ivf twins are born a little early and small, but after a little TLC at the start are absolutely fine - my twin-mum friend reminded me of all the healthy ivf twin families she has nannied for.

I feel like its out of our hands, most of those bad stories were natural singleton pregnancies so it makes me realise it can happen to anyone regardless of whether they are IVF multiples or not.

Nevertheless, I still can't decide what to do. We have consented to 2 because at the time we were adament, but now we aren't sure.  When we consulted parents for advice my mum said 'whatever you decide its not wrong, most people never get to make this decision so you can't say whether its right or wrong' & DH's parents said just see what you have to deal with at the time.

If we were in a Scandinavian country which fully funded unlimited cycles as long as they're SET I would be completely happy to accept single transfers, but we're £5k in already and that only covers one transfer.  I also found EC is something I am not in a hurry to repeat.

Sorry for blabbing on so early on a Sunday morning, but any insight would be wonderful to hear.....


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hello
Trixy - happy birthday for yesterday!!!  Looks like you couldn't have better news with your blastocyst!
Meemo - so pleased you are feeling better!!
Bambi - the wait for something (anything ) to happen is agonising!! some people don't have implantation cramps though which is reassuring 
Yes - great new about 12 eggs fertilised!!
Nookie - hope the stimms are going well
Gemma- glad stimming is going well and yes twinges are growth!

Had transfer yesterday - I was disappointed to hear that out of my 6 fertilised eggs, only 2 had survived to day 5. Even the 2 are not at blastocyst stage. I did ask what grade the 2 eggs were but they didn't tell me ( this is what annoys me about the clinic, it that they never give me a straight answer). Anyway they volunteered to put both back in, which is another thing that makes me think they are low grade, as throughout my entire treatment, they told me they are only allowed to put one back in for first time ivf. Anyway we will see, I must admit, I don't feel so confident now.  . However I may be reading too much into it and the eggs may only be just a bit slower. 
Nothing left to freeze though.  

Now it's a waiting game and will be on tender hooks to see if I feel any twinges!  I am so regretting not taking some time off work now ( as my job is stressful). I am thinking a few days off my help me relax for a hopeful implantation but its a bit late now!

Sorry for anyone I haven't mentioned, have a relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yesdnyl - I always believed I would have SET even though we are private patients but due to my age and this being my first ivf I just thought the decision was made, however, due to the low fertilisation of my eggs and them only being grade 2, the clinic allowed me to have both back, I understand that it's a 45% chance of a singleton and 25% chance of twins. I think we all want a healthy pregnancy resulting in healthy babies. I can't remember how old you are but I think that was a deciding factor for me too, if I had perhaps been 10-15 years older I may have worried a little more about whether I could cope with a twin pregnancy.. Good luck xx

Hopefully - yippeeeee you are now PUPO!! Congrats!! Welcome to the 2ww madness, like me you have 2 on board but at least yours are 5 day transfers, mine were only 2 days so who knows if this will work but you have to stay positive mrs!!
Can you not work from home for a few days at all? I must admit, I'm glad I'm back out with work tomorrow, I'm a bad sick person at the best of times and so I just seemed to have spent all my time googling and worrying which can't be a good thing... Good luck hun xx


----------



## meemoo123

Yesdnyl- we are self funded too and opted for 1 but now want 2 put back. Our clinic have said they will not put 2 back if they are blastocysts which I'm angry about as we were told we could change our minds at any time. Think I'm going to have a fight on my hands. 
My mind keeps changing from 1-2 all the time, think I'm going to leave it until the day of transfer its just so hard to decide what's best and its not easy when people at the clinic put you off or advise against 2. I just feel I've had a rough ride this cycle and it should be our decision on how many to put back.
Xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi bambi  - did your friend know about you having IVF?
I know where you are coming from as I have had the same thing, a few of my close friends know of my struggles over the years and one came to me in November telling me her doc told her she was infertile and was in a terrible state, I told her about my IVF and as it happens she booked private 
Ivf straight away. She is now 14 weeks pregnant and I am so happy for her, but it feels like both of us couldn't possibly have the odds of getting pregnant on ivf first time.
I guess i just have the feeling that over the years I have seen all of my friends have babies and its a sort of a 'left behind feeling' but that's just my perspective. I also got an out of the blue e mail from a friend imhavent spoke to in 3 months that basically said 'best if luck with the ivf and by the way I am pregnant!'  It seems that some people need to have more sensitivity in their lives!
Yes - I had that dilemma too but only you can make that decision. I felt happy with 2 eggs as the success rates are so low anyway, I figure it will help improve a chance of at least 1 implanting. People have been having twins for thousands of years and yes there can be complications  I have seen just as many complications with 1 baby.  Personally for me, I see twins as perhaps my only chance of 2 children so I would be delighted
X


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefully - couldn't agree with you more and that's just how I feel, what would be more perfect than best mates being pregnant together and due a month apart... The odds are not in my favour. And yes she knew about my ivf, what makes me hurt a little more was a month ago we went on a spa day together and I was in the middle of my ivf then and she was saying she wasn't bothered about having a baby anymore, (she didn't know she was pg then), she's only just tested this last week. I am completely happy for her but it makes me sad when I have been trying for so long and would love it more than anything. And now, once people do find out and if I get a BFP it's going to look like I only got pregnant because she was... Haha, if only people knew the truth!
Anyway, enough of my moaning... You are right about the complications in singleton pg too, I know lots of friends that have problems. I would be happy if one sticks but if both so I would be over the moon and I did want three children however given my results already for my first ivf this could be a faraway dream xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - if I had one perfect blast I would be happy with one back, however, given my results I couldn't argue with two... Just be guided by the embryologists and your consultant on the day. Remember, they also want your cycle to be a success even if its just they want to improve their own statistics xx


----------



## pesente

hi ladies day 6 of stims and feeling surprisingly normal? not sure if i should be glad or worried? 
im on
gonal f 150ml
cetrotide 0.25


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi pesente & welcome, don't worry about how u are feeling. I felt brilliant during first week or so of stimms, it was only towards day 9-11 that I started getting bloated and crampy.
When's your first scan??


----------



## yesdnyl

Thanks for your replies.

Hopefully - your clinic should be keeping you fully informed throughout the whole process & shouldn't be keeping details such as eqq quality from you.  I would ask them for the facts, plain and simple, they have no right to withold information on your treatment.  From what I've read blasts aren't the be all and end all, and the slower growing embryos often make it too. Stay positive hun & keep telling them to nuzzle down in there.  
The Zita West ivf itunes download/cd is really good for guided relaxation  
You're right, women have been having babies forever!!  

Bambi - yes, I'm similar age to you too.  My clinic's embryologist told me that DET pregnancies have a 40% twin rate and triplets are rare, and that he himself hadn't seen quads for over ten years.  I couldn't get the stats I wanted to see & feel is key - the twin & triplet rates for each of SET/DET/SBT/DBT to understand the risk of more than twins if we do a double transfer.  I will push for this again with them when the time comes to decide tomorrow/Wednesday.

Meemoo - I don't think they can force you to have either single or double transfer, it's your decision when privately funding treatment. That's certainly what our satellite clinic manager told us.  I also feel like the emotions of transfer day are going to make it even harder to decide...    

''We would strongly advise you not to do DBT, but it's your decision'' & ''triplets are a disaster as far as we are concerned'' was the advice I had from both clinic manager and embryologist.  Only the embryologist sympathised with our self funding situation.

Aghhhhh, still no decision.  Will wait for the call in the morning & figure it out from there.

xx


----------



## julieglyde

Hey ladies, hope your all having fab wkends, on my phone so no personals, day 4 of stims and feeling fab, almost wish I had some symptoms as I worry it's not working, crazy huh! 

Re the DET SET discussion, if we have 2 I want 2 putting back, it is my fist round of ivf but as self funding probably our last and if they say no they will have the fight of their life!! 

Love and baby dust to all x x 

Jules


----------



## pesente

thank you for your replys, had 2 scans so far, everything seems to be progressing nicely. 
next one tomorrow!!

good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww and those about to have ET. 
exciting times ahead


----------



## Lozzles

Hi all, hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread! I'm in the middle of doing stims, 450 menopur, 0.3 suprecur. Not enjoying the injections at all and wondered if anyone had any advice? I have to do 2 menopur and 1 suprecur - doesn't matter which goes where but told do one in each thigh and one in tummy. Now I can manage the thighs but struggling severely with tummy. Do you know if its ok to do them in your backside? 
I was reading the DET vs SET debate, we had a similar discussion... We decided to wait until the day, based in quality if embryos. If we had one excellent we think we'll just put that back - I kind of have this idea that if you put two in they're competing against each other but that is probably utter rubbish! But then if we only get good or ok quality maybe put two in... Although that goes against my original reasoning! So difficult. I think best thing is not listen to anyone else just you and DH. Whatever you think is best will be best xxx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone!
I haven't been on for a couple of days, Ive been sooo tired....
I had acupuncture on Saturday, I haven't had any for a few weeks as she was happy with my levels etc from the hospital so it was lovely to get super relaxed again!
I have been having quite a few cramps and niggles but after reading on here and the precious google (haha) Ive found that its perfectly normal so I'm doing my best to stay calm! 

About the embies... my clinic told me I would only ever have 1 put back in and when they rang on Friday to say I had to go in for my transfer, they still said one.  However, when i got into theatre the consultant told me he would put 2 back in just to give me an extra chance, but they were both top grade embryo's! My acupuncturist told me on sat that the clinic has a "Target number" for multiple pregnancies and that they get fined if they go over this number, she thinks they have put two back in for me because its almost at the end of the financial year and they are not near their "target" of multiples??
I'm happy that I have 2 on board, I hope they both stay, we would love twins!!

Bambi & Trixy, congrats on being PUPO, when is your test date??
Lozzles, Yes, Meemo, Nookie, Pesente, Julie & Gemma ~ how are you feeling and  when are you having EC??
x xx


----------



## meemoo123

Morning everyone.
Been for a OHSS scan this morning and they said they are not concerned so I'm over the moon that egg transfer can go ahead, not sure when that will be yet as waiting for the call from the embryologist.
X
Had the call, all 8 of our embryos have survived 3 are a bit behind but looking good. Transfer booked for 12pm Wednesday. So so happy. X


----------



## Victy

Hello everyone, I've been trolling this site for a while, but only just joined as I'm driving myself crazy.   Not sure how to create a signature either, or the protocols. Sorry!

So I hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread.

Anyway, had egg retrieval on the 18th Feb, collected 10 eggs from 14 follicles, IVF as no probs with DH, 7 fertilized, 5 grade 2, 1 grade 1, and 1 grade 3 which is brilliant for my 38 years. So, we have 4 on ice!   
put 2 embies back on the 20th.

Convinced I was pregnant until this weekend when I have the worst cold in the world! Probably sneezed so hard that they could stay implanted - see crazy! 

I'd love to hear from other members who also have had a cold, and still got their BFP.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Lozzles - welcome! i know how you feel about the jabs in the stomach!! i don't know why but its just such a sensitive area! i didn't like injections in my stomach but when my legs had given up (through too many injections) i statred injecting there. 
i am sure its OK to inject in backside but please don't take my word for it and call your clinic. i in fact injected into my lower hip flesh at the top of my leg as it didn't seem to hurt so much there.

Meemo - such great news Hun - i bet you feel relieved! great news that 8 are moving forward too! not long till you are PUPO too!!!! x

LMS - great news you have 2 put back - i was worried that my clinic also volunteered to put 2 back after telling me no! - i wondered if they were really low grade but perhaps they need to fill their quota too! LOL 

Vicky -Hi! i can honseslty say that a cold wouldn't affect anything, think of how many people have colds and flu in early pregnancy, just make sure you dont take any medicines that aren't suitable for pregnant people. you must be due to test now??

This 2WW is already driving me crazy, any small twitch is making me wonder if its a sign, my RH thinks i am obsessed with it all now and i don't think he is far wrong!!!

xxx


----------



## Victy

Hi Hopefully...

Thanks for your reassurance. I'm due to test on Wed, but can't face going to work after a BFN so the plan is...I'm going to do the test on Friday, and not look! DH is going to keep hold of it and tell me Friday evening. Otherwise I'll be an emotional wreck at work.

Victy.


----------



## Milajayne

Just a quick one folks, got 7 eggs from my follicles today; fingers crossed now!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Victy (sorry spelt name wrong last time)
wow you have patience to wait another few days, i would have given in and tested days ago i think!! you must advise on your patience techniques!!
i know how you feel, i am booked to speak at a seminar on my day of testing (what a mistake!) and dont think i could face the world on a negative......i am aleady planing my BFN things to do, to cheer me up, one of them might be booking a holiday (and i am sure drinking a lot of wine will be involved!)

Mila - great news!! hope the EC went well - how are you feeling?? i have my fingers crossed for you too!

x


----------



## Milajayne

And just to add, the sedation was amazing; morphine based and barely felt anything


----------



## Milajayne

Hopefully, my bfn thing to do is similar, to get stupid drunk!!


----------



## yesdnyl

I had the call this morning to say that two of our embryos are top grade & ready to put back.  The other ten are fragmented, so not suitable to freeze today, but if any make it to blast on Weds we can freeze them then. 

The one or two issue turned out to be a non-event, we'd always agreed on two at the embryo stage, so now we just have to wait two weeks to find out   I've stuck the picture of them on the fridge for now  

Fingers crossed for everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Yes - thats great news - so you had the ET now??
it seems surreal to see them pop into the uterus on the screen doesn't it!! makes it all seem much more real! I didn't get a picture of mine so i am well jel!

Mila - i quite liked the sedation too, i think i was talking utter rubbish to the doctors though!!

We should collectively put a BFN list of good things to do, there is so much build up to getting a BFP but having a back up plan to look forward to is the way to go. i am actually considering taking the day off work. In either eventuality, it would be hard to concentrate on work
x


----------



## yesdnyl

Yep, had the transfer at 12 o'clock today. Already googling on pg testing dates -lol!!! Off for a pedicure later and will finally get round to having my hair cut tomorrow.  Trying to think of lots of other things to distract me....gonna be a long two weeks xx


----------



## wann

hi girls ,

m new here, just wanted to say that m going in for EC 2mrw, nd am excited.

Good to know that i can talk nd be thr for each one of u


----------



## LMS13

yes ~ big congrats, fingers crossed for you!
Mila ~ glad EC went OK, hope they get working hard in the pot!

Can I ask what I do about having a soak in the bath I have been having showers but missing a soak in the tub! I have ready that you shouldn't? 
Your thoughts please!
x x


----------



## meemoo123

I apologise now for the yuck question but not sure what to do.
Have any of you ladies had difficulty going to the toilet for a number 2 after egg collection?
I have not been since egg collection on Friday so 4 whole days.


----------



## bambibaby12

Vickt - hello!! I've heard that a cold in early pg is a good symptom, apparently when you first get pg the body's immune system is lowered so it doesn't fight/reject the embies so lots of people report having a cold & sniffles and then go on to get a BFP! Really hope that's the case for you. Good luck!!xx

Mila - that's a great number, well done hunny!! Lets hope they have a busy night xx

Hopefully -   I know how you feel, it's driving me crazy now too!! I just can't imagine what this next week is going to be like, I'm already symptom spotting all the time   do u feel any different at all?? xx

Yesdnyl - congrats on being PUPO, yeh I did the same those first few days, had a pedicure etc, was lovely. Have u got some time off work??xx

Wann - good luck for EC tomorrow xx

LMS - I have replied on the other thread but no baths I'm afraid. I love my baths too  
How are u feeling? You feeling different at all? I'm just the same but just tired all the time which is probs cos I'm not sleeping properly and worrying xx

Meemoo - are u eating plenty of fruit and drinking lots of water? The pessaries cause constipation but if that doesn't help give your clinic a call, you need that sorting before ET so you don't strain yourself xx

Hope everybody else is ok xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Bambi
Drinking lots including juices, just sent DH to chemist to see what they say. I feel nearly normal now just looking forward to ET on Wednesday. Is it true it's like a smear test? 
Are you still not sleeping properly?


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh it's just like a smear, so don't worry at all, you barely feel anything. 
Hope you're sorted by Wednesday!
Yeh my sleeping always goes to pot when I'm worried about something so this 2ww is killing me in that respect.xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Wow this is warming up on here now!

Wann - Hi! - good luck tomorrow! you must let us know how you get on!

Meemo - i was told to try fibogel if that happens, it an orange flavour drink in sachets and helps you stay 'regular' i havent been as regular as i normally am. this problem is down to the progesterone, it slows down the digestion system.
i am getting bloated again. my stomach was going down nicely before ET and not its bloated - i think its the progesterone to blame again!
The ET is like a smear text and didnt hurt, it was more discomfort - seeing the eggs appear inside you takes your mind off of it totally!!

this is another one for you - has the progesterone made your boobs bigger? mine are bigger today (not that i am moaning!!) its the only welcome side effect!!

xxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Oh and Bambi - i dont feel any different really....I have felt a few very slight twinges but i think its from where i had the transfer. lets just say if i wasnt looking out for them i wouldnt have noticed them.
its just me on the look out for signs.

I might call mystic meg at this rate!

x


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks for your reply,
My boobs don't hurt anymore but I've only been on the progesterone for 2 days.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all lms13 im doing ok thanks- i go bk hosiptal 4 a scan on weds to see how many follis i have (hopefully lots). they havent given me any dates with reguards to ec though - how long was after every1s check scan?

ive been told to have showers instead of baths  
ive been getting twinges nearly every day since stimming its really weird! having them now as i type -hope this is a good sign  
is there such thing as too many eggs when having ivf?


----------



## LMS13

hi
thanks for your reply, I'm missing my baths already..... hopefully a long time longer!! I am feeling very tired and I keep getting really sharp stabbing pains where I would imagine my left ovary to be and on and off cramps! Ive been drinking lots of water, I just hope its not a sign that it hasn't worked!

Good luck for your scan Gemma 

Wann, good luck too! 

Meemoo ~ I struggled for a few days too but all fine now!

x x


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok today. 

2ww is making me feel a bit crazy today.


----------



## k888tey

Hi all

Bit of advice needed.

I'm due for EC on Wednesday, very excited.  Seem to have  good amount of follies so lets hope theres plenty of good eggs in there!!

Just wondering when you ladies went back to work after EC?  I have booked Wednesday and Thursday off, but will I need Friday?

Thanks xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi girls !

Right, down to business.....

LMS - lovely news on the two embies on board.  Well done you !  You must be absolutely thrilled to bits.  Made me go 'awwwww' when I read your post.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  . How are you feeling ? X

Meemoo - 8 embies cooking away is really brill.  So, EC on Wednesday eh !  Wow.  I'll be a few days/a week behind you so will be checking your progress with much interest !  

Victy - welcome !  Well done with your two embies on board.  Where are you being treated ? I admire your tactic for not seeing the result until Friday night....i don't think i could hold out !Xx

Hopefully - when do you test ?  How are you feeling generally ? Do you have any advice on what to eat during the 2ww ?  Xx

Mila - 7 eggs is fab. When are you due to go back for ET ? Xx

Yes - another double transfer ! Wow, we'll done. Am really pleased for you.  

Bambi - how are you doing (apart from not sleeping !) ?  Hope you're keeping busy and being looked after ?  Xx

Gemma - hi !  How are you ?  You should be given some idea of dates after your next scan, I reckon.  Xx

Trixy - hang on in there girl !  Xx

Wann - welcome and best of luck for tomorrow !  Xx

K888 - best of luck for Weds !

Anyone heard from Chris or Madam T ?  Hope they're ok.

AFM, I am on day 4 of stimms.  Back in for a scan on Friday and possible EC earliest Monday, but at some point defo next week.  Yikes, it's all hotting-up now !  Am feeling ok on stimms (better than down regging hell) but can feel the old ovaries getting fat, which I guess is a good thing !

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry if I've missed anyone out....damn thread only went back to far !  Welcome to the new joiners from yesterday too.

Noks xx


----------



## bambibaby12

K888tey - Heya.... I went back to work the day after EC although I was on a course so I knew it would be an easy day and not worth wasting a days hols. My transfer was then the day after that so I then had the thurs & fri off work, the weekend and then I went back to work today which I was glad of. Good luck for Wednesday xx

Nokkie - hey Hun!! Yeh I'm good thanks, glad to be back in work, I was driving myself insane googling every 5mins. Was nice to have a few days off though. 
Glad stimms is going ok for you, it's so much easier on you than dr isn't it. Have u had a scan today??xx


----------



## CGSM74

Hi girlies,

Sorry not posted for a while. Second scan today ... Two of the four follicles are a good size - 19 and 20 mm ... So trigger tonight at 10 pm and EC on Wednesday at 9.30 am ..... And hopefully ET on Friday !!!

Scared now but so grateful we have got this far considering our dismal first go at the start of the year ?!

Noks - good luck with the stims and the scan on Friday. Loads of protein girlie ... I think I ate mackerel every night for about 5 days !!

K888tey - I was advised to take the week off ... Having EC and the following 5 days off work. Well worthwhile I think.

Bambibaby - try and get some sleep honey. Xxxxxxx

Sorry not many personals but wrecked today and a crazy day at school tomorrow ... Got parents evening till 8.30 pm so it's going to be a 13+ hour day for me !? Not looking forward to that 

Have a lovely evening and     to all of you


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Nookie - you always write such lovely updates and make sure you include everyone!, you are excellent at that!
Yes settling in to the two week madness, I have to keep telling myself not to second guess everything!
Won't be long until your EC? Doesn't time fly!

Foods on the 2ww? I think just eat as healthy and nutritionally as possible. They also say to avoid food for pregnant women so missing the sushi

K888tey - I had one day off but I was working from home the rest of the week, it depends what sort of work you do (if its on your feet etc) I'd say that dictates if you need any more time. I would say that 2 days is enough in normal circumstances 

Good to hear about the twinges gemma!

Trixy - Its sending me crazy too today! I am reminding myself most women do not get implantation cramps!! It's more common not to have them in fact.


----------



## bambibaby12

Trixy - sorry luvvie I'm missed your post... How are you?? You worn Google out yet  

CGSM - thank you   hope you get chance to have a little relax tonight. Hope tomorrow goes quick for you xx

Hopefully - nooooo, please don't say that about implantation bleeding... I've been and purchased the whitest knickers ever to wear over these next few days... Bring it on


----------



## CGSM74

Good luck with the white pants !!!! Hee hee

So tired only just realised k888tey - you are my EC buddy this Wednesday ! Good luck  
When are you doing your trigger injection ?

 to all of you
Christina
Xxxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

*Bambi* not too bad thanks, trying not to google anything. Just keep looking at the NYU page to see what's supposed to be happening. Been really busy at work today (and really long too) and will be again tomorrow so it's keeping my mind off things a bit in the day. Knocked a vase off the side board tonight that was my Nans and it hit DPs hand weights (which I'm fed up of being in the living room) and smashed (would have been ok I'm sure if it had just hit carpet as it was a thick vase) so I a bit upset about that. And I just keep seeing all these BFPs and thinking surely the odd are that I can't have one too. Hopefully I'll be back to upbeat tomorrow.

*Hopefully* I keep hoping every twinge is implantation.

*CGSM* and *K888tey* good luck for EC!

*Nokkie* brilliant epic post again, glad you're feeling better on stimms.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Untome

Hi

I am new here.. Starting my short cycle treatment tomorrow.. Excited and a bit nervous - first ivf trial!!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Nokkie73

Bambi - yeah, 'Dr' Google is a blooming swine isn't he ?  I had a scan on Friday just gone and have another one on Friday.  I am just hoping that everything is going according to plan and am trying to stay positive.  I have just eaten my own body weight in salmon btw, jeez this protein thing is like a full time job ! Xx

Chris - I cannot believe how far you have come in such a short time. Just shows you what a different approach and a lot of faith can do, doesn't it ?  I shall be a few days behind you which is exciting, isn't it ?  I wish you all the very best of luck for Weds.  Make sure those little rugrats at school don't run you ragged before EC !  Oh, seven minutes to trigger shot......quick !! Xx

Hopefully - I do try !  It's such a daunting time for everyone and I know these threads have really helped me, so I like extending a cyber welcome to all those who are in the same boat as us.  Xx

Trixy - come on girl, chin-up, just for Noks.  Pleeeeeese   xx

Untome - hello !  Climb aboard the ivf fun bus with us all !

Bambino dust to all.  

Noks xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh Trixy, don't be down hun   sorry about your Nans vase!
Hope tomorrow is a better day and remember where I am if you want a moan or to vent some anger   xx

Nokkie - loving your PMA! Keep it going. Sounds like you have the protein thing down to a tee! I'm sure you will have plenty of healthy eggs on EC day.


Right ladies, I'm off to watch embarrassing bodies, should take my mind of the 2ww for an hour then bedtimes for moi, night night to all   xx


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks *Bambi* and *Noks* you're so kind to me  I'm sure I'll be back to my normal self tomorrow.

*Nokkie* you're going o have super eggs at this rate, good going girl


----------



## pesente

Bit of a tmi post, day 8 for me and feeling some pressure bit like I need a bowel movement?
Does that sound normal? 

Had scan yest lots of follicles on left and doc seemed pleased with everything.
EC will be Monday 11th they think.


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hi ladies 

i come and go from this thread, but when I have asked for help/info you all come up trumps. 

Well short story, today is my ET I had 10 eggs collected 8 fertilised. Using the EEVA. 
Although I am overwhelmed with how far me and my hubby have come and everything has been lovely and smooth. Even with the injections/stimms I felt great- little teary but fine. 

Since EC Thursdays just gone I have been using the suppositorys twice a day- how to say... They are causing me so much agony/pain/discomfort etc. My poor belly. Whilst getting these feelings I get a cold sweats with the strong feeling of nausea. I am taking paracetamol as and when needed. Has anyone got tips, or what side effects  you had. I need to feel like I'm normal, and this is what I am meant to be feeling.. 

I wish we didn't need to use the suppositorys but they are super important before ET. The progesterone helps the embryo implant and grow in the uterine lining  (so I know I need to keep going) 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Victy

Hi All,

Hey Hopefully, I don't have much resolve but I know that if I test negative I'll be a soggy mess in front Everyone. Also, if it's a BFN, I'll have my first glass of wine in three months, but then I'll probably still be worried that it's wrong. Anyway, hope you get a BFP and your seminar goes well.

Hi Nokkie73 - thanks for including me. Treated in the South West.

Hey Bambi, thanks for the info regarding the cold, please, please let it be because I'm pregnant. 

Good luck Wann.

Good luck Untome.

Good luck all you lovely ladies I haven't mentioned.

Still poorly with this cold, having night sweats - but this 2ww is awful. Every time I think of the result I get butterflies. "Can't test til Friday..." I keep repeating this mantra.

Hopefully be better by tomorrow so I can go back to work and not think about it. Well as much.

What's stimming?

Victy.


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Noks !!!

It is amazing isn't it. What a journey and am so blessed to have my faith and so many wonderful people supporting us through it all. I know the odds are against us and slim to say the least .... But hope is a wonderful thing and if its meant to be this cycle, then it will be. If not .... Better things lie ahead !!! 

Trigger was fine ... No injections with my morning coffee today  was lovely. Crazy parents evening today so pacing myself.

Bambibaby - did you get some sleep 

Sticky vibes to the 2ww girls and have a fab Tuesday
Xxxxxx


----------



## rsm

Ohh I'm excited for you CGSM74 and will be stalking you for sure!

I started my second IVF cycle last night with 375 Gonal F. I'm on short antagonist this time round. My AMH is low at 0.82 so only started with 4 baseline follicles.

If I get two  like you CGSM74 I'll be happy with that.... second scan on Friday which will be after 4 days of stims so fingers cross I react better than last time.

The sun is shining for all of us today so I hope it's a good day for everyone whereever you are in your cycle
x


----------



## CuddlyBear

Hi K888tey

I have my EC Thursday, Friday back to work...I'm only going back Friday as they are a lot more relaxed. If it was M-T I would take the day off for sure. 

I think it depends on you, please just make sure you are not stressed in anyway 

Missing my baths, had a warm shower this morning and I did not like it one bit. 

Good luck my lovely, I wish you so much luck x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all hope every1 is ok. got my 1st scan tomoz to check 4 any follies   that there is lots of them.
feeling very bloated cnt fasten my pants proper any more 
hopeful emma- good luck 4 et   it works 4 u xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Nookie and everyone else - I'm still here!!   

Hope everyone is ok, I've been keeping an eye on the thread but just been resting loads on the sofa since my ET.

Hope everyone is getting on ok?

xxxx


----------



## CGSM74

Rsm - thanks !!! I will be posting hopefully this time tomorrow with good news !!! It's scary but optimistic after the failed cycle. Tough when our AMH is low but lots and lots of protein is good - lots of mackerel !! Hot water bottle to keep you warm and I have been eating lots of nuts - pumpkin seeds, walnuts and Brazil nuts. Hope that helps and will be watching your progress 
Cxxx


----------



## Milajayne

Nokkie, my ET is on Thursday, I phoned the embryologist today and out of my 7 eggs, 3 of them fertilised today so actually I'm pleased.  It was a nerve wreaking 24 hours and I just wanted 1 preferably 2, so 3 I think is great at this stage.  They are pretty strict on SET but will find out quality on Thursday before ET and decide from there. 

I went back to work today but am off Thursday and Friday when I will be keeping my legs in the air....

Hopefully - I don't want my boobs to get any bigger so they'd better not on the Crinone!!

Love to you all, stick stick stick!!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

ive been confused guys- as its my 1st ivf i though follies were eggs. if i had 10 follies how many eggs wud there be?


----------



## Trixy1

As far as I know Gemma, some follicles can have more than one egg (at least one of mine did during EC) some can not have any.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks trixy im learning so much through this page! i thought i knew it all having been ttc 4 8 years  
obviously i dont no the half of it.
xxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Mila - I am using Crinone and it took about 5 days but my boobs are defo bigger now!! everyone seems to get different side effects though.

Bambi - in honour of you, i wam wearing white nickers today to!!!! LOL!

RSM - gald your on another cycle so quick! good luck this time round x

Gemma  - good luck with scan

Victy - i am hoping you text positive!! in fact i hope all of us on this thread do!!

Mila - great news you have some fertilised eggs, not long till you are PUPO

Trixy - i have been on google too, i am going to try to have a ban on it for the next few days at least! it really dosent help much!!

hopefullEmma - yes the progesterone is there to help but i agree its yuccky! i feel tender down there, i am using a gel though, im getting bloated and have had mild nausea but it seems the symptoms are not lasting. perhaps if it gets too much, ask your clinic if you can change to a different drug?

There are so many on this threat its really hard to mention you all now! good luck to all of you on Stimms and with your ECs and ETs and to everyone i forgot!!

welcome to the newbies

i would just like to say, its so nice being able to communicate with people who are going through the same thing as me (at the same time)
not sure what i would do without you!!  x
i m


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

yes Gemma - i ma learining loads too!

I didnt know the difference either until a few weeks ago - you cant tell how many eggs you will get from your follies so the rule of thumb is the more the better!! but not too many!
the follies should be ranging between 18-20mm each to get some good mature eggs x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thank u hopefully 1 day im nervous but cnt wait at same time bacause i feel im in a place at min were i dont know whats gonna come next . so hopefully after tomoz morning i will know alot more  
 big hugz to u all
i wish id found this page years ago! xxx


----------



## meemoo123

Evening everyone,
Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing.
By 12pm tomorrow il be PUPO! Can't believe it's happening. These past 5 weeks have gone rather fast.
Good luck to everyone else doing injections/ EC/ ET 
Xx


----------



## Milajayne

crinone gel - I see some of you start this just after EC and before ET.  In my schedule I'm not to start until after my ET, is this normal?


----------



## Milajayne

meemoo - good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## babybell

Hi ladies 

hope you are all doing ok

Just got home to a huge stash of drugs!!! I have never been so excited about the prospect of jabbing myself!!! 

I really need some advice  

Af is due next monday and I am due to start gonal F on CD2.
However yesterday when I went to the toilet I noticed there was pink in my pants and when I wipe  

Today it is still the same and I have AF type cramps!!!  I'm really confused
Could this be my period early?? 

Thanks xx


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Mila. X
Could anyone tell me what happens at ET bit by bit?


----------



## SuzyH

Hello all

Unsure if this is the correct thread for me. I'm due to start IVF mid March. My drugs have arrived and we had our appointment today to show us how to use the drugs. I'm on short protocol Cetrotide cycle. 

It just doesn't seem real at the moment and I just can not wait to start using the drugs because at least then I will feel as though I'm actually going through IVF where as the moment is just a waiting game for AF to arrive around 19th March. 

I'm planning on taking the first two weeks in April off work as that maybe around EC and ET?k

Can any one tell me if them dates sound about right? They mentioned today it will only be about 2 weeks of drugs as I'm on the short protocol but it seems like its been such a long wait for the process to only be about 2 weeks. 

Thanks for reading

Sue xxxxx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hi all, I haven't posted for a while as I think it was just sinking in what we had been through... Been a bit down and trying not to think about it

I'm so excited to read all your news and I'm sending positive vibes to all, especially those coming up to EC and post ET! Looking forward to seeing some BFPs on here soon! Sorry for not mentioning everyone by name...

Just picking up on a couple of things, I also was constipated after the EC... I think it's the drugs etc. it took a few days to settle.

RSM that's so exciting that your clinic let you re-stim so soon! Mine is suggesting I wait 2 cycles (which might be forever as they are so irregular) and go back onto DHEA if my test next week is negative... I wonder if they will let me try sooner... Going to be 42 soon  

My body is playing cruel tricks with me, boobs are huge and achy, even under my arms and its hard to sleep on my side as they just hurt   tummy is bloated. 
DH telling me not to read into it... I so want to hope that something magical happened after all, but in reality it's probably a side effect from the last HCG injection. I guess I will know Monday but getting paranoid every time I visit the bathroom that AF has arrived. Have joined the white knicker watch brigade lol. Gone back to work and have crazy busy week but I guess it's taking my mind off things. Hugs to all of you xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Meemoo - it's a walk in the park compared to EC. Bit uncomfortable for me as they put the speculum in minus any lube and I was so tight cos I was busting for a wee (sorry if tmi) then they do an external ultrasound to see as they pop the catheter through the neck of your cervix (I felt that but it wasn't too bad, I find smears quite uncomfortable though too) then they slide the tube containing embryo through the catheter and pop in the embryo. Doesn't take vey long, spend more time going though paperwork and name checking. Hope that's reasonably clear.


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Trixy.
Do you have legs in stirrups?


----------



## Trixy1

Yes you do Meemoo


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Trixy, bet you think I'm a right fruit cake! Lol


----------



## CGSM74

Good lick meemoo.

Am off for EC now xxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

I know it's a personal choice and only one you can make your self but I'm really debating have 2 put back today. We should have 5 blasts today, if there is more than 2 good quality then il have 1 put back and freeze the others but if there are only 2 good ones then I want them both put back as I know that it's not likely it will survive being thawed.
Does this sound like a logic plan?
How did everyone else decide? 
X


----------



## meemoo123

Good luck CGSM. Xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Good luck CGSM with your EC. I'm hoping for lots of eggs for you

Meemo - good luck with the ET. It's really not bad and to see the eggs pop back in takes your mind off of things. I think your plan of one top grade blast or 2 close to it are a good call. Mine hadn't got to the blast stage so it was a no brainier for me. Look forward to it today as it is an exiting time!  It really not much more than a scan and a smear rolled into one. I didn't feel the catheter  

Hopingtobemummmy - nice to hear from you. I have my fingers crossed for a BFP!

Hi Suzy. The dates sound about right but prepare for them to change, I had planned my diary around my EC but my EC was delayed as I was a slow responder. 2 weeks off will be nice! I so wish I had that luxury!

Hi babybell. I think you are on a different protocol to me so I can't comment I am afraid. Did you DR? If so then I spotted pink for about a week after my AF. I think I was having a good clear out! (TMI)

Trixy and bambi - anything happening yet??

I can't concentrate on work, being useless there at the moment. 

Sorry for anyone I forgot xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi hopefully - I don't know   I had twinges and stuff but haven't a clue if this is still the progesterone so trying not to read too much into it... It's so hard, just wished you could tell the difference. How about u, how are u feeling??xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Bambi - well its good perhaps that you have felt something!!?!
im really not sure, not really felt anything. i guess i wanted to feel some major implantantion cramps like you read about but that hasnt happend and i guess its too late for that now. 
i just wish the clinic had told me what grade the eggs were - not that its going to make any difference, its just the not knowing! half of me is tempted to call them and ask and the other half is too scared.
it sure is a complaint of mine that my clinic dont give enough info.

they told me that my testing date is the 14th and yours is the 12th but we had EC on the same day!
confused.com   x


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow, the 14th is deffo late. From what I've read, hcg old would start to be released from 10dpo so that would be tomorrow for both of us and then it's deffo high enough to be detected on a hpt by Sunday so that's when I'm testing,   
Are you holding out until OTD??xx


----------



## julieglyde

Hey all, hope ur all doing well

CGSM- Good luck with the EC, keeping my fingers crossed for lots

Meemo-Hope ET goes well, get those sticky embies back on board

Hope everyone else is feeling good and positive.

I've had a crappy day so far, my manager who has been off for 2 days with a sickness bug (possibly norovirus) and came back today even tho the symptoms haven't been gone for 24 hours so i feelt I had to come home, didn't want to companies my cycle at this stage, she knows about my ivf so clearly just doesn't care, Hmmmmmph, luckily the MD is lovely and told me to have a paid day off, maybe I'm being over sensitive but I know this is our only shot and will protect it in any way I can.

Never been a fan of Wednesday's, lol

Love and baby dust to all

Julie's xx


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, good luck with ET Meemoo and no I don't think you're a fruitcake, well no more than the rest of us here lol

Will do personals later as I'm on my phone at work. 

Hopefully -  nothing really to report. Got a bit of a sharp pain slightly on left of uterus just now, hoping that's implantation. My OTD is 11th and we all have EC same day I think, weird. 

Bambi - hope you're ok and enjoying your new car.


----------



## Trixy1

CGSM good luck with EC today!!!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Trixy - oh i hope it is implantation!!! let me know if you continue to get the pain!!!

Bambi - i havent even thought about testing yet, far to scared to think about that, not sure if Sunday being mothers day is a good omen orif its  too painfull if its a BFN?

I agree the 14th is way to far off to test.

i might have a peak on Sunday.........


----------



## k888tey

Hi all!

Well I have just got back from my EC, I thoroughly enjoyed it!  Is that weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They retrieved 6 eggs, I am slightly disappointed as I had over 24 follicles and was certain I'd get more :-(  Is this ok?  Is 6 too low

Bit gutted but need to keep my cool until tomorrows news        

Hope everyone is ok today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all well i had my scan check today. got myself into a bit if a panic at hosi (nerves i think), there was 4 follies all at 15mm, i thought there wud b more- im due go bk fri to check again im hoping for more .
am i being silly?  is 4 a good amount? i thought it was low but fingers crossed.

ive also been told that i need to relax more as my stress levels r high ive booked in 4 a massage but has ne1gt any tips. its hard coz i run my own pub always summert think of but this more important! i plan on having 2 weeks  off after ec, gonna be hard though as im bad 4 doing tests all time n end up feeling down i av no will power 

gud luk all xx


----------



## meemoo123

I'm officially PUPO with 1 grade A blast
It was the most painful thing ever and it took the enjoyment and excitement out of it.
They discovered I have an unusual cervix and had to pull my cervix open with these very long tweezer things. They had to get the main man in to do it. He said he had never seen a Cervix like mine in over 10 years. It was very scary but he assured me it would not effect any pregnancy.
If it want for the fact I could see our embryo on the screen I would hav told them to stop.
I'm home now a bit sore but happy that it's back where it should be, just got to wait 13 days to test.
X


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - awh bless you, sounds like you've had a tough ol time... Glad you managed it though and now u have the madness of the 2ww to look forward too   xx

K888tey, don't worry hunny that's a good number and apparently it's average but just we are used to seeing really high numbers of eggs being retrieved, I was thinking the same thing last week as I got 7 and started panicking but u will be fine xx

Hopefully - yeh I'm not too worried about it being mothers day, we shall see anyway. Good luck if you do take the plunge   xx

Trixy -   that it is your embie digging itself in deep. Can u believe that this time next week it will all be done and dusted and the 2ww is over for better or worse   keeping everything crossed for u xx

Gemmamorgan - don't worry that's fine, my first scan I only had 3/4 on one side and then by the second scan they had grown more. Make sure u eat plenty of protein xx

Julieglyde - poor thing but glad you managed to get the approval of the MD to go home and paid too... Bonus!! Hope ur enjoying ur day off xx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Bambi
Just very disappointed it wasn't a good experience.
How are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## karala33

Hi! 
First time posting but reading Your posts for so long.
I`m  9th day after  1 blastocyst transfer, 11th after ovitrelle 250 trigger. Very little spotting 3rd day, peeing a lot (but drinking a lot of water), 
This morning I did pee test, it`s positive.
Is it still a trigger or possible pregnancy?
Can`t wait till Monday, 5 more days to the blood test.
This is my first ivf, after 3 unsuccessful IUI in Homerton. 
Anyone please text me as I get crazy


----------



## pesente

so had scan today. 19 follies on left, 9 on right hmmmm does that seem high??

E/C monday!!!!

so exciting reading all these posts i have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you.. xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Meemoo - yeh I have a few things going on but haven't a clue if it means something or if its just progesterone so just trying to not get my hopes up  
You are PUPO now so just relax and enjoy it, you've done the hard work xx

Karala - heyaaaa,,,, I would say that sounds like a good ol   congratulations!! The trigger leaves you system 8-10 days after so there isn't any chance of it being that   xx

Pesente - congrats, that's a great number, will soon be time for your EC too xx


----------



## karala33

Och...  thanks bambibaby12 for posting. Staying alone at home and thinking....can`t share with my girlfr as she is at work. 
So happy and feeling better now! 
Tomorrow i`ll test again and keep on posting

Good luck for all of You!


----------



## meemoo123

Glad your feeling "things"

DH goes away for work on Friday so my 2ww is going to be hard on my own. 
It's crazy what goes through your head.


----------



## Milajayne

K888 i got 7 eggs, 3 of which fertilised - I was very happy so I think its a good number.  Good luck x

Gemma, you doctor is right, you need to stop stressing - you've a good number of follicles and longer to grow more so just relax, the massage is a great start


Meemoo, sorry it wasn't a good experience but the end result is that you're PUPO!

AFM my ET is tomorrow - cannot wait!


----------



## meemoo123

Does anyone know if the hcg is out of your system by day 7?
A nurse friend mentioned I could test to see if it was out of my system and it was negative do I presume it has?


----------



## CGSM74

Hi girls,

Mila - good luck for tomorrow !!
Karala - fab news ! Congratulations honey xxx
K888tey - EC bubbly ! That is a fab number so try and chill out - I'm trying not to think about it if possible.
Meemoo - again fab news and sending sticky vibes your way !
Gemma - as you can see from my profile I also have 4 and got 3 eggs from them .... So don't worry about that. Lots of protein !!
Bambi - hope you are doing ok 

AFM - 
Sorry not been on all  the day. EC was fine ... They collected 3 eggs !! So one more than hoped for which was amazing !!!

Anesthetic made me feel very sick and was sick in our front garden on the way into the house   stayed in bed but got up for a bit ... And yup .... I was sick again. Feel icky. Not much pain or anything just weird.

Hoping and praying all 3 fertilise overnight and they can then choose the two best to put back in. Still have to keep pinching myself as can't believe we have made it this far !

Sorry no more personals but not feeling too great.
Have a fun evening 
Xxxxx


----------



## Victy

Hey All,

Sorry I can't correspond with you all personally as this thread moves really fast, and my brain doesn't always. Feel a bit better after my cold, and am back at work which is at least keeping me occupied.

Still haven't tested despite being 14dpt. Just gotta get through tomorrow, then Friday. Then I'll find out.

Scared. Convinced I am pregnant, pains and cramping, boobs feel massive and sore, just feel different. I will be gutted if it's not a BFP. Hey ho.

Thanks Hopefully, I hope everyone on this thread is successful too. We all have done so much to deserve our children. It's truly a different world.

XxxxxxX


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been on for a couple of days and it has taken me ages to catch up with everyones news, so sorry for the lack of personals!!

It sounds like a lot of us are in the dreaded 2WW, I am only 5dpt and already getting frustrated with every niggle and twinge! They do seem to have settled over the last 2 days, not feeling much at all now. Can't decide if thats a good thing or not??!!
I'm still really tired, so I'm glad I'm off work!
I have another acupuncture appt tomorrow, I'm secretly hoping she will be able to tell if they have implanted!!!

Victy, you are being super good not testing, I'm due to test on Mon 18th which is 16 days after my ET! I think ill test on the sunday though because dont think I could handle going into school and being calm, whatever the result!

CGSM ~ I didn't feel well after EC either, I wasn't sick but I felt terrible! I had a lot of pains, particularly in my shoulder....i think it was super bad trapped wind!! 

MeeMoo ~ fingers crossed for tomorrow!!

Hopefully, Trixy & BambiBaby, how are you feeling??

Hello to everyone else on this thread!! x x x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thank u cgms74 and milajayne.

its reassuring to know that too cgms74, i got a phone call from the hospital after i  got home saying that they want me to increase the menopur from 300 to 450. i have to go back on friday and then again on monday  .
my nurse said possible ec weds 13th or fri 15th  
goodluck vitcy hope its a bfp 
cgms74 - sorry it made u feel sick 
milajayne - gl tomoz 
pesente - gud luk 4 monday 

baby dust 2 any 1 ive missed xx


----------



## Milajayne

Cgsm, fingers def crossed for you; positive vibes your way


----------



## Trixy1

LMS - not bad thanks, was hoping I'd have some symptoms but not really got anything either. Have had a few sharp pain so have been praying its implantation. Hope you enjoy your acupuncture, I went today and fell asleep. 

Milajayne - good luck for ET tomorrow. 

CGSM - hope you're feeling better soon. 

Gemma - fingers crossed that extra dose boosts things for you. 

Victy - everything crossed for you for Friday. 

Pesente, Karala, Meemoo and Bambi - hope you're all ok!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks trixy1 right all im off to relax in bed sweet dreams  xxx


----------



## julieglyde

Hope your all well, finally feeling some side effects, the bloated crampy feelings that hopefully mean lots of follies for lots of lovely eggs, scan tomorrow so lets hope its good news 

Love and baby dust to all x x


----------



## CGSM74

Well that was the call .... and off the 3 eggs .... ALL 3 have fertilised and formed embryos !!! cant quite believe it !!
YAY !! Am on cloud 9 .... One more hurdle crossed    !! 

ESP after last time when they were telling me I was too old and my ovaries didn't have any eggs left and I should use DE ... Thankfully am quite stubborn and wasn't having any of it !!

Now   they all develop as they should ! Grow little embies grow !!

ET moved back to Saturday at 10.45 

Happy    
Xxxxxx


----------



## rsm

CGSM74 - that's really amazing news - so happy for you - good luck for ET how exciting  I'll keep everything crossed for you sweetie x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

EC yesterday - got 14  
Phone call this morning says 5 are showing signs of fertilisation  
Is this a good sign I will make it to ET?
So happy yet still so worried. Is it normal for so few to fertilise? 
I know it only takes 1embie but am now worried the 5 I have won't make it
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julieglyde

CGSM74-AMAZING news, Yey!! Good luck for ET chick!

Jules xx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Julie and RSM  

Fingerscrossed - 5 is lots ... Don't worry as there is nothing you can do about it at this stage. Be nice to yourself and take the time out !! Plenty more to worry about after ET so enjoy this down time. 

 for good news for both of us xxxxx


----------



## karala33

Retested again. 
Compared to the yesterday`s HPT, today i see nice, fat, red second line..   
Can it be truth?
Can`t stop pinching and smiling to myself.
On Monday is  the confirmation in the clinic. I `ll post the result for sure.

ladies, thanks for Your support and I wish You all great news! 


feeling so good....


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi all

Sorry for the quick post but I'm at work !

Chris - that's wonderful news.  Well done !  You must be so chuffed.  I am   for your embies and hope they fertilise away before Sat.

Karbala - congrats on your positive result !

Fingers - that is a good amount of eggs so don't worry.  It only takes one ! Xx

Can only go back so far as I am in a bit of a hurry.  Will do more detailed personals later.

Hope you're all feeling good girls.  Nice to see some more new joiners to our merry gang.

Lots of love

Noks xx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Noks !! Still smiling like a lunatic !! But feels great to get this far .... So many hurdles on this journey that getting past every one is cause for celebration.

Long may it continue. Can't help think there are 3 little embies in a lab somewhere growing away, with a little bit of me and little bit of DH ... Can't help but smile. We have come such a long way in such a short time. And even if this isn't the cycle .... I'm so grateful we got this far ..... Bodes well if we have to do it all again !

Hope work is going well
Xxxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

A bit disappointed today, after egg transfer yesterday there were still 2 embryos that we were hoping would get to blast and they haven't so we have none frozen, the embryologist was really pleased about the one they put back so fingers crossed. I hope the saying it only takes one is true!

CGSM, that's great news that all 3 fertalised
Karala, congratulations on your BFP!
Noks and Bambi, hope you feel ok.
X


----------



## CGSM74

I wouldn't be too disappointed meemoo ... You got a fab one on board and sending you lots of sticky vibes for that little one.

Tough i know but it really only takes one. I would be upset too but tryst and focus on the positives honey.


----------



## karala33

meemoo123 stay positive as i did. I have one transferred too. 
Hopefully 2ww will go quick and You`ll receive a great news! 

love for all of You Ladies


----------



## meemoo123

I know what you ladies say is right and I am really lucky to have one perfect one put back. 
Think I just need to stay positive. 
X


----------



## Milajayne

I'd my ET today - all 3 embryo's survived  - 1 was top grade 8 cell perfect, 1 was 7 cell, ok and the other was 6 cell, ok 

The embryologist tried to push for SET however I begged the consultant on account of my age to put the top 2 back and she agreed.

I'm very happy and emotional now,  I really didn't think we could get to this point, its been a long hard slog and its absolutely amazing.  I honestly think that at this stage we've given it our best shot - if it doesn't work then although of course I will be gutted - we couldn't have done anything differently and it will be easier to accept. Now I'm off to enjoy my bubble of embryo joy   

CGSM, I hope your 3 embryo's do just as well or better than mine!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi girls...

Have any of you had any spotting yet?... I've had brown blood and then this afternoon slight red in there too but only when I wipe and not enough to use a pad?? 

I'm so scared that this is all over now  

Milajayne - congrats on being PUPO hunny xx

Meemoo - how are you?? I'm starting to unravel now on the 2ww? Sorry your other embies didn't make it to be frozen.   for you that the one on board is a sticky one xx

CGSM - Heya!! Not long now until you'll be PUPO, are you excited?? Will you get 2 transferred dya think??xx

Fingerscrossed - that's a great result now relax xx

Karala -   fantastic news hunny xx

Nokkie - how you doing?? Hope work isn't keeping u too manic? Xx

Madamtwinky - hey Hun, how are you? Anymore spotting?? I'm so scared now... When's ur OTD??xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Bambi, 

No I only had one tiny spot when I wiped and nothing since?? I've woke up today though with nausea and really bad indigestion!!! Not sure what's going on?? I've resumed position on the sofa as don't feel like doing much else. I'm sure you'll be fine Hun, until its enough to use a pad or what they call a 'flow' its nothing to worry about and like me you've had two put back so if you do bleed it may only be one you've lost and one has implanted. 

Stay positive! It isn't over until that test tells you it is!!!! My OTD is a week today!


----------



## karala33

Hi bambibaby12! Thanks for You support.
I had a very little brown spotting in my 6-7-8 dpt, not red at all but anyway I see You had transfer 2 days after me. My spottning stopped yeaterday. 
I think You are on good way  . 

When Is Your BPT?
Fingers crossed XXX


----------



## bambibaby12

Madamtwinkey 

Omg I didn't even think about the 2 embie thing... You've made me feel so much better with what you've said, (not about losing one, but there not being enough for a pad and there now being a flow), I'm just praying like you've said that it's implantation. Still 5 days to go until OTD...  

I think I'm going to have a night just chilling tonight, not that I'm doing loads but I do just feel exhausted.

Your symptoms are sounding like winners tho, i have a really good feeling for u   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Karala, when was your EC though as mine were only 2 day old embies.

Sounds like ur spotting was a good sigh so just hope mine is too xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Ladies - i am working so sorry i am not mentioning everyone but just seen the last 2 posts.....

Bambi and Madam twinky - stop worrying, in my book you have something to celebrate. i would suggest thats implantation bleeding!! its certainly not AF and i dont think its any of your embies lost.
i wish i had some signs but i have nothing, nada schmit!........... i know some people dont get any signs but i would like to know something is going on in there 

going mad on this 2ww - today is the worst day by far!!!

well done to everyone today whos had thier transfer, yes you are right, its an acomplishment to get this far!!

xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hopefully - you are right I do need to stop worrying so thanks fr the kick up the bum. If I was reading my post from someone else I would be thinking it was a good sign perhaps but when it happens you seriously lose your mind.  

I haven't had many symptoms the further into the 2ww I've got. My boobs stopped hurting, I'm just tired all the time and then this spotting and I'm 8dp2dt today. Give it time for symptoms yet Hun xx


----------



## karala33

bambibaby12 i had EC on 20.02 and transfer on 25th. I felt little stinging 3-4-5-6 dpt around left ovary (the one that is missing in my body), so I hoped it`s an implantation symptom.
I think that with Your 2 days embrios spotting in 8th day is ok, this really can be implantation right now.


----------



## karala33

bambibaby12  my boobs stopped hurting too. about 2-3 days ago


----------



## bambibaby12

Karala - I've had that stinging/slight stabbing pain in where I would imagine my ovaries to be too, ahhh I really hope you are right hun  

Do ur clinic do blood tests or just urine test??xx


----------



## karala33

They told me not to do HPT (but i did)
On a transfer day they told me to come over to clinic to do Blood pregnancy test on 11.03. 
I felt the stinging around 4-5 times during the day for 4 days in the row, all the time in same place around the ovary (This was like ovulation symptoms)

I really hope You feel same thing


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks Mila !!! Hope your 2ww flies past and sending lots of sticky vibes your way. Take it easy and you ae so right about having done everything you can .... I feel the same way too.

Bambi - excited for you as you are so close to your test date. Am so excited about ET too but also know we may not get there. Depends on what the 3 of them do over the next few days. Still hoping and   

Sending lots of   and   and   to all you 2ww ladies !!

AFM - not thrown up in a while so going to attempt dinner. Also have to start those horrid vaginal gel things tonight    not looking forward to that !!!!  

Oh well .... It will all be worth it in the end hopefully.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

CGSM - course you will get to transfer! If can do it so can you... You've one more than I had    
Ummmm what u having for dinner, think I'm gonna do a green Thai curry tonight   glad you're feeling better down too.

A little tip, I'm doing my pessaries up the rear passage, I tried the front but it's too messy   
Good luck, you will get used to them soon...xxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hey girlies hope ur all feeling ok. well ive got my 2nd scan tomorrow, they upped my menopur from 300 to 450 so hoping somthings wrked. has any1 felt sick or woosey on stimming? ive been ok today but in last hour gone all funny   
hope its normal worried over stimming.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CGSM74

Oh Bambi - green Thai curry sounds good.

DH did me a simple stir fried rice with lots of healthy veg. Was tasty and hoping it stays down !

Dreading bed time with the get thingy whats its   will let you know how I get on ! Thanks for all the    thinking too ! You know what it's like ... Over the moon one minute and full of doubt the next ! Roller coaster extraordinaire  

Gemma - good luck with your scan tomorrow ! I didn't have any symptoms on stims so sorry can't help your there.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Victy

All my feelings believing I was pregnant turn out to be the hormones and wishful thinking. Done a test this evening after bleeding at work, BFN.

Going away to lick my wounds. Gutted.


----------



## julieglyde

Victy- so sorry Hon, massive hugs xx


----------



## Victy

Thanks for all your support. Xx


----------



## Tallulla

Hi Ladies sorry don't quite know what I did there....oops I'm new to this and like most I'm very nervous. I've been on a few forums but they have always worried me so I have never joined. However thanks to a friend I have never met I now have the courage to join 

I started my IVF on the 18th Feb... I'm now on Suprecur in the morning and Menopur in the evening. Hospital appointments leading up to ED which is due on the 18th.... fingers and toes crossed all will go well


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

so sorry victy. big    to u.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi tallulla  . welcome.
i too was nervous but the ladies on here made me feel very welcome,we r 1 big family. keep me posted in ur treatment   xx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Oh Victy. I am so sorry.

Tomorrow is another day and you will brush yourself off and start again. Makes plans for a nice weekend, drink some wine and relax. Have a bit of 'you' time. 

I've got to the point where I just want to know either way now, at least then I can make some plans! It's this void of not knowing what the next few months hold for me I can't stand 

Welcome tallula


----------



## incywincy

Victy so sorry to hear that.  Is it a full bleed or is there still a chance?  I know it's past OTD but evening isn't the best time to test, supposedly.

Tallula, the forums are pretty easy and if you do muck up, no-one will laugh at you!  It's very friendly and supportive on here.  Good luck with your stimms, do you have a scan coming up?

CGSM, I've been lurking a while, so pleased to see you get your 3 embryos!  Good luck for ET.

I've started DR tonight!  Managed the needle fine, looking forward to doing a lot more.  I'm on Buserilin, am hoping I don't turn into a sobbing, raging cow, I get bad PMT.


----------



## bambibaby12

Well done on your first jab incy! The journey has started!!


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Bambi!  I'll be all impatient to get to stimms now!


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hi ladies,wow exciting things happening for so many of you! 
Victy, I'm so sorry  

I'm feeling blue  

Even tho they never retrieved the egg, my clinic told me to try naturally and test next Monday... But today I started bleeding so I guess that is that   it's not quite like AF more like mucus, but I'm not sure if I still have to test on Monday. Wish my boobs would stop hurting, they are stopping me sleeping. Been feeling dizzy and sick too... DH thinks its last weeks HCG injection

Shame I have to wait 2 cycles before we can try again, but I do feel like I need to reclaim my body so a break is probably much needed. DH being a gem, just feel like I let him down

Thinking of all of you who are still going through treatment, EC, ET and who are PUPO and waiting to see lots of BFPs in this forum


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

All you ladies are absolutely fabulous and so strong. I am now a lot more positive about my 5 amazing embies. I know there growing strong as we speak  
Thank you for the lovely replies. I wish the best of luck to us all, we all deserve this  
Stay strong Victy   
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julieglyde

Well done on your first jab incy, Now the fun begins, I couldn't wait to start stimming lol x

Hoping-Stay strong lil lady x

Fingers crossed-5 is fab, I'll be so pleased if i get that many x

Tallulla-Welcome Hon to our lovely internet fam x

AFM-First stim scan this morning, lots of follies growing, so pleased, back on Sunday morning (Whaaaaaat no lie in) for another scan to check sizes, hopefully in Tue or Wed for EC-YEY

Love and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## ughhhh

Hi Ladies,
SO time has finally arrived for me..... started DR with Bursulin this morning.... and WHAT AN IDIOT AM I..... only did one nostril and went off to work! I cant believe it - this is all I have been thinking about for weeks.... I read the instructions about 5 times! COuldnt get to sleep last night thinking I might forget to do it before i went to work and then I got this simple thing wrong - what a plonker.
Trying not to get stressed about it and hope I can do it later.... not getting home until 6 ish. Anyone got any ideas what I should do? take one sniff when I get home and then wait a few hours and do the evening lot (rather than do it 12 hours later at 7.30pmish)
I have seen on here that some of you had quite bad side effects from DR - when did you start feeling bad?
Been following this thread and think you are all so brave and wishing you LOTS of luck
xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Forgot to update this thread earlier, it appears to be all over for me as I started spotting yesterday and now the bleeding seems much heavier so not going to kid myself anymore. The clinic want me to increase pessaries but don't think that will make any difference now  

Will still pop on to see how you ladies are getting on xx


----------



## rsm

Morning everyone.... hope you are all well even though it's a miserable day outside... yuck.

I've just got back from my scan and feel so sad and down in the dumps I just needed to vent if that's ok.

I have one follicle on my left ovary of 14mm and a few small ones under 10mm. This is exactly what happened to me last cycle and the big one just kept growing and the others never caught up.

They want me to go back on Monday to see if the smaller ones start to grow but I'm not holding out much hope because it seems to be the same pattern as last time.

I started the cetrotide today as well - my goodness it itches that one !!

Anyway, I will carry on and go back on Monday and see what they say. It may be that I have to make a decision whether or not to go to EC with just one follicle - has anyone done this before?

Thanks for listening everyone


----------



## Milajayne

rsm - sorry to hear the disappointing news - and you're taking a higher dose of Gonal this time.  I can see it would be hard to be down in the dumps.  Just look after yourself over the week, do all the usual; protein, water, hot water bottle on your tummy.  Maybe 1 or 2 will wake up a bit more over the weekend.

Bambi - i am really devastated for you if this is it.  You have been such a source of knowledge and encouragement for me, and I'm sure all the other girls will agree.  It seems so unfair that its not your go.  crap :-(

Gemma - good luck with your scan today - hope to hear about more follies today

uggggh - whats the dose you are meant to take of the nasal spray? mine was one spray, 4 times a day.  I was never strict with times though

julieglyde - glad to hear of lots of follies - things are going quick for you now!

hoping - so sorry.

AFM just taking it easy @ 1dp3dt


----------



## loquacious

Okay. Point of situation:
Took Microgynon for a while, felt almost suicidal. Really awful, but thankfully in the past now.
Then started 2 sniffs, 3 x day of Suprecur, no side effects except an incredibly long period. It would have been nice to have been warned about that bit  
Started injections a while ago, 1 injection x 3 vials of MENOPUR in the evening.
Scan 1, Scan 2 and Scan 3 now over with. Left ovary not responding at all. When they first told me, I felt so disappointed. But, as we have unexplained infertility, it was some help to explaining why we haven't been able to conceive. Scan 3 was today, and it showed 8 follicles, but none of which are big enough for collection. My planned collection date was next Monday, that was pushed back to Wednesday and now they are suggesting it won't be until Friday!
I feel like I am riding an emotional roller-coaster.
Has anyone else experienced a) a dud ovary surprise and b) systematic delays of egg collection? Any advice, virtual cuddles to offer?!  
Thanks everyone.


----------



## julieglyde

Bambi-Im so sorry Hon, seems so bloody unfair and makes me want to beat up infertility for all of us, stay strong  

RSM-Sorry to hear and I understand u must feel awfully disappointed but try stick with the positive vibes, its only takes one and there is still time for a few more to catch up

Good luck to all those with scans, EC & ET's

And Welcome all you newbies!!

Love to all my virtual Fam


----------



## ughhhh

Milijayne - Thanks for responding - it Suprecur - my dose is 4 sprays a day - 2 in morning and 2 at night..... 

loquacious - you are way ahead of me but i only have one ovary and from what I have been told/ research it doesn't make a big difference to fertility. Only thing is with IVF I expect to get only half of the eggs I would have got if I'd have had 2 ovaries. Dont panic sounds like you are doing well

xxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

RSM - its too early to worry!!! my follies didn't move until day 11! just eat protein, keep your belly warm and you will respond, i am sure once the drugs start to kick in fully you will have a growth spurt!

Bambi - its too early to say its over yet......every person is different and implantation bleeding can be heavy for some.

i too fear that AF is not far off, i had mild cramps since 3 am which did stop but i have that familiar feeling i get when i am due on.......I'm sure its too late at the stage for implantation cramps.......i was stupid and did a text this morning after downing a load of water and it was BFN, i just lost the will power - at the moment pregnancy tests are more alluring than chocolate or Christmas presents under the tree as a child! i cant stop thinking about them in the drawer now!
i know some people can get a BFP 11dpo but probably not in the middle of the morning after downing a lot of water 

need to get hubby to hide the tests.....

feel deflated at this stage x


----------



## karala33

Hi Ladies. Hope You all ok.

Bambi try to stay positive, You know it`s really important. Maybe it`s just one of Your two embrios and everything will be ok. What about the stinging, can You still feel it. Yeach... I remember I was heavily sweating on my 3-4-5 days after transfer, and You. What Your clinic says?

ughhhh Yes I think You are right. I also have just one ovary and I always been told that it doesn`t decrease my chances. I had 11 eggs collected and 4 got to the blastocysts.
And I think I can be pregnant.
Doing HPT two times in day. All shows 2 fat lines. Collecting them and looking every time I`m in the bathroom. Today I bought poundland pregnancy tests to carry on checking till Monday, as it doesn`t make more sense to buy expensive ones just for fun. I just can`t help myself and stop doing this. 

All the ladies i wish You all best


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Went the drs this morning and have been signed off for 2weeks. Feel loads better now I don't need to worry about work as well as the ivf. I was sore yesterday from EC so having to try carry heavy loads and being on my feet all day was a nightmare, I struggled through but decided that me and my embies are a lot more important than work at this time. 
Hope everyone is doing well, would be fantastic for the success stories to start in high numbers. It will be just fantastic. Fingers crossed for us all.
Stay strong if it wasn't your time, an amazing little embie awaits us all 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Got a bit more time so can do a proper reply now....told DH that i gave in and did a test and he got really upset that i did it without him, bless. i feel really bad now and serves me right for giving in and testing early!

Fingerscrossed- good thing you got time off work, lifting stuff is not a good shout....sometimes we need to listen to our inner conscious and do what we feel is best, it sounds like you did just that! I did a simular thing and cancelled my seminar this week, i just didnt think my body could do with the stress. i didnt care what they thought, i know what is more important at this time.

loquacious - Hi! please dint threat, i was in the same situation as you, i was a slow responder but i got there in the end, i think that starting acupuncture helped me and also taking baby aspirin - both help the bloodflow to the uterus.

ughhhh - i cant really help you as didn't take the nose spray but i think with burserlin the timings are not as important.

Tallula - welcome and good luck with it all - we are all in this together now!

incyeincy - welcome, the down regging is not that bad, i only had 2 bad days in total that had tantrums and tears! i have been known to be worse with PMT! lol

Karala - do you have a BFP?? if so then congratulations, i hope we all see many more on this thread! 

sorry if i forgot anyone, i can only scroll down so far

xxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all hope every1 is ok  
had my 2nd scan today 3 more follies have grown. they all range from 18-21mm. ec will be monday just waiting 4 a call from hosi 2 confirm. happy ive got 2 this stage!
been given my ovritrille injection  - will get told time from the hosi wen 2 inject, they have also given me another injection 2 inject in my stomach 2 days after ec called fragmin, and i have to take 2 lots of cycolagst peseries 1 in morning 1 @ night. 
they have also told me they r going to do icsi  (is that right letters lol) 2 make sure i have a better chance as only low amount of follies.

baby dust 2 u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milajayne

Gemma; great news, now you can look forward to EC!

Ugghh; I tried to do my 4 sprays a few hrs apart - as you missed one this AM I'd say do it when you get home from work and then the other 2 at the time you were always due to do them; that'll be you caught up and lesson learned, though I don't think it's too big a deal anyway


----------



## ughhhh

Thanks MilaJayne


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Has anyone got bad pain when trying to wee ? Not sure if this s normal or something I need to visit drs about. 
I had EC Wednesday so stomach still sore xxxxxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Ughhh - we seem to be cycle buddies! I wouldn't worry about the first day, apparently you can start buserelin on day 22, so you'lljust be playing ccatch up a bit. 

Karala, congrats! Good to see a bfp. 

Bambi I really hope it's not over yet.  

Hopefullyoneday, I hope I have a mild reaction! The nurse said it doesn't necessarily correspond to pmt but my DW isn't convinced!


----------



## karala33

Fingerscrossed  I had a medium pain and it was very difficult to me to empty my bladder completely. I felt like i do half of pee and it took about 2-3 days. The next day i felt normal.

Good luck.


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone,
this thread is moving so quickly, its hard to keep up!!

Bambi, I'm so sorry, you must be feeling terrible, have you had anything confirmed ~ I'm hoping its not the bad news you think it is!

Fingers crossed, have you rang your clinic?? You maybe should just ring them to check!

Gemma ~ good news with your scan, fingers crossed it keeps going to plan!

Hopefullyoneday ~ I have been feeling like I want to test but I'm doing my best to avoid it! I had my EC on 27th and ET on 1st and told not to test until 18th!!! I wok yesterday though with a strong feeling that its all over so I just hope next week hurries along so I know one way or the other!!

RSM ~ good luck for Monday!

Sorry for not replying to any others, I cant see any other posts when I'm replying!!
Well I'm just hoping that I get my BFP next week but I dont feel very positive about it, keep having cramps on and off so have a feeling the witch might get me soon!
x x


----------



## yesdnyl

Victy, Bambi - so sorry to hear that you're seeing some blood, keep on with the progesterone just in case, you never know.  You hear so many stories of it happening to other ladies.  

CGSM - congrats on 3  

Incy - welcome, the period of doing injections flew by for me, hope it does for you too.

Tallula, welcome & good luck for your collection

Hopefully - I'm with you on the not knowing, it's just torturous.  I think I could quite easily take up POAS for a full time job right now.  I have one in the bedroom which taunts me everytime i walk by it!!

Hoping - don't give up, stay positive & definitely test just to be sure.

Fingerscrossed - congrats on 5.  Glad you got signed off - it can all be quite draining & none of us needs the added stress of work.  I'm not looking forward to a 5-day week next week.  
I had pain when my bladder became full, I think it was just pressing on everything down there which was still sore from egg collection.  It has got better in recent days but still there a little.  I think you should worry when it actually hurts to pass urine, as that can be OHSS, rather than just hurting when your bladder becomes full. 

Julie - good luck for Sunday & EC

loquacious -  I had delayed EC's... my dosage wasn't high enough initially, when increased it did boost things but I then had 25+ follicles ranging from 8-22mm.  They delayed EC twice which was so dissapointing but they knew best - 16 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilised, 2 put back.  I know its stressful to put all your hopes and plans on one date, for everything to be turned upside down, but when its time its time, theres nothing you can do.  Hang in there & good luck  

ughhh - don't worry, prob won't matter, but ask your clinic for their advice & set a reminder in your phone or something for tomorrow  

RSM - DH & I found the cetrotide doesn't sting/itch if you leave it a minute before injecting.  Hubby was in charge of mixing that whilst I did gonal-f & one day I was late getting up so he had it ready prepped for me, just a minute or two, and it didn't sting.  I left it on the side a minute or two everytime from then on  

good luck mila

Gemma - good luck for your trigger 

Karala - congratulations  

LMS - we had transfer on the same day & I have 18th as my OTD too.  I've been wondering about testing late next week.  DH is away fri pm - sun pm and wants to know before he goes (as if I need any encouragement to POAS early!!) so I'm thinking of Friday 15th.  To be honest I'll be amazed if I last that long    The cramps could just be implantation, I'm getting weird twinges/slight cramps, just trying to rest & not do too much.

phew, that was a long one....!

AFM, just want to know if it's worked now but I know implantation is happening around now so no point testing until later next week.  None of our other embryos made it to blast so if this doesn't work it'll be a fresh cycle for us.  The thought of spending another £4k to go through EC all over again fills me with dread.  I'll be insisting on being under general if I do have to do it again.  One day at a time I guess.

Good luck & best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

It's feels kind of like what you would expect with UTI. What would happen to my embies if it is UTI? And what happens if you get OHSS? Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aly74

RSM- at my 1st scan I only had 1 follicle at 14 mm, 1 at 10 & a couple at 9. I kept my belly warm for the next few days, then at next scan they'd grown & I had 3 good follicles 1 at 20mm & 2 at 18mm. 3 mature eggs at EC, 2 fertilised by ICSI. I now have 2 embies on board! My fingers are x'd for you!

Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## CGSM74

So much to catch up on here .... So    to everyone !!

Can't keep up and pretty tired and in pain today. ET tomorrow at 10.45 and dreading it to be honest. Everything just hurts at the moment 

Anyway lots of love n hugs to you wonderful girls


----------



## yesdnyl

If its pain passing urine call the clinic.  OHSS is over stimulation which causes fluid issues, best to get checked rather than worry.

Sorry, not sure about UTI's, I've never really had one of those.  Maybe someone else on here can advise on that.

But again, if you're worried, call them - that's what they are there for  

Hope you find its nothing & you feel better in the morning


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

CGSM74 just wondering what pain it is your in at the moment? 
I am scared to ring the clinic incase they cancel the cycle, I am hoping it's just a bit of pain xxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Wow there has been some chatting on here today....

Milajayne - thank you so much, it's so nice to hear I've been able to help you guys and give back some of the support you have all given me  
How are you 1dpt?? I found that the hardest time, even though u know it's early days ŷou are desperate to get some symptoms. Fingers crossed for ŷou xx

Julieglyde - thank you! How are you today?? Hope all is ok xx

Hopefullyoneday - it is early but there is seriously too much for it to be anything good... Don't worry about your cramps Hun. Lots of people have cramping and it can just be their uterus expanding and moving to accept baby. I've everything crossed for ŷou xx

Karala - yeh Hun, I've still got the twinges in my ovaries but not AF cramps which is strange. I'm also sweating too... In the mornings I wake all clammy. I just thought I was being a sweaty b***h   is that a symptom too?? How are u today?? Any more symptoms??xx

Fingerscrossed - glad you've been signed off for 2 weeks, now make sure u relax xx

Gemmamorgan - good luck for EC Monday hunny xx

Incy - ahhhh I know, me too but I would say its 99% over for me this time. How's dr doing?? Any of those dreaded headaches yet??

Lms - thank you luvvie   keeping everything crossed u get ur BFP next week xx

Yesdynl -   those embies are snuggling in Hun! Don't worry about next cycle as this is the one that's going to work for ŷou xx


----------



## CGSM74

Fingercrossed - lots of sharp pain and twinges where my ovaries are. Feel so bloated as well ... Really uuuggghhhhh !

Going to be a nightmare tomorrow with more prodding and poking


----------



## maggie01

Can i join this thread, been reading for a while.

I went for 3rd scan today and lining of womb is decreasing and also at risk of ohss.  They have taken blood and still to proceed with ec on Monday but they might decide to freeze embryos. 

Any advice on lining?  Does hot water at stimulation to help the follicles grow or to get the blood flowing?  

Good luck to everyone on their journey and hope your dream is just round the corner.

Xx


----------



## CGSM74

Hi maggie,

You need lots of iron .... Best source of iron is black treacle ! Put it in porridge with lots of nuts. Brazil, walnuts and pumpkin seeds.

Also protein - mackerel is best for that.

And camomile and fennel tea is also good for strengthening the blood.

Hope that helps honey and good luck !

PS - have you tried acupuncture !? To stimulate the blood flow to the uterus ?


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

CGSM74 Hope your feeling better soon I wish you all the luck in he world tomorrow. please keep us updated.
You seem to know quite a lot. Any advice on things I can take to help? Are protein shakes safe? My diet is quiet poor although I am trying
Anyone know off anything I can take to help with constipation? Anyone else suffering with this?

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks fingerscrossed - been trying for a while so have read quite a lot of books on the subject !

Protein shakes are a good additional supplement to your diet but don't rely just on them. Green leafy veg will give you extra iron, follic acid and also help with the constipation !

Wishing all of you guys all the luck in the world too ! Love the support and help and friendship I have found on here.


----------



## maggie01

Thanks cgsm74

You know your stuff.  I have been seeing a acupunturist for the last 5 weeks.  He did advise to take a iron liquid which i must admit i have not been too good at taken and now kicking myself.

I will try black treacle, have porridge every morning so will start using this.

I have been eating Brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds for the last 4 weeks.

I will try the tea as well!!!!!

Xx


----------



## CGSM74

Good luck Maggie and let us know how you get on too xxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Fingerscrossed, I get protein from chicken, turkey, eggs, porridge, tuna & other fish mostly.  Sometimes things like beans but they contain less than you'd expect.  A decent sized chicken breast has about 30g of protein in.  You can't have lots of tins of tuna though, it's one of the restricted fish for pregnant women, and IVFers should try to stick to those guidelines.  I do porridge with 50g of oats and 250ml of milk and that's about 15g of protein.

With protein shakes, try to look for ones without too many additives.  Like CGSM says, don't rely on them, they should be an emergency thing if you don't feel you go enough from other sources that day.

I don't know as much about iron, I take Pregnacare Conception and just assume that does the trick!

Bambi, no DR headaches yet, but I have upped my water intake to 2250mls a day (I'm using 750ml bottles, hence the odd measurement!) to help keep them at bay and get me used to it for stimms.  

Maggie - I would say hot water bottle can't hurt - it increases follies by helping blood flow so should help the lining too.  Don't forget you can't use them after ET though, risk to embryos.


----------



## meemoo123

Fingerscrossed and anyone else in pain after EC, I had terrible bloating and a lot of pain and very constipated and hurt to wee.
I tried prune juice for the constipation and it worked well.
I took co codamol for the pain and drank plenty of water. 
I felt awful up until ET, I just wanted to reassure you that it will get better. I did get checked for OHSS but it turned out all ok.
X


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks meemoo ! Hoping I feel better and ET doesn't make all the bloating and pain worse 
Xxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thanks meemoo123 you have put me at ease  
I dont mind being in pain as long as it won't harm my embies or chances, pain is fine, such a small price to pay to try make this a success xxxxxx
Incywincy. Thanks for advice. I am also taking pregnacare conception, thought the extra vitamins and minerals would help   xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

What's everyone's thoughts on drinks such as powerade?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

I promise it will get better, I couldn't even stand up, then I woke up morning before egg transfer and was feeling much better.
I drank a couple of bottles of powerade and it did make me feel a little better because it has electrolytes and other things in as my ovaries were so swollen and making me dehydrated. 
Things we go thorough !


----------



## Victy

Thanks all for all your lovely messages. I wish you all success, goodbye. XxxxX


----------



## maggie01

I can't decide whether to be awake or sedated for ec.  What were your experiences?

Xx


----------



## meemoo123

I was sedated and don't remember a thing, came round really quickly like I'd just woken up from a long sleep. Felt very refreshed.


----------



## incywincy

How is everyone today?  Hope you are all well!

I've only done two injections of Buserilin so far, but already have woken up in the middle of the night boiling hot, both nights, hot flushes I've heard of with DR.  But also, I've had twinges near where I get ovulation pain, especially when I cough.  I expected the twinges with stimms, but not with down-regging.  At one point in the middle of the night I panicked and wondered if I'd got my drugs the wrong way around!

I am impatient to get to my baseline scan time now.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Was told if I didnt hear from the hospital today (day 3) then transfer would be Monday. Is this a good sign?
Have my embies made it to day 3. Do they ring to let you know if you lose any or just tell you when you go? 
From what I have read to go to blastocyst you need several embies? What does everyone think? Is this good?
Xxxxxxxxx
Hi incy hope your not feeling to bad. I didn't really get any side effects from either injections. Lucky really but was scared they wasn't working. Buserelin is defo ur 1st needed or DR xxxxxxx


----------



## incywincy

It looks like Monday is transfer day for you, though I think I'd have preferred a phone call either way really.  And yes, to get to blastocyst  they seem to like a strong number of embies rather than risk losing everything by pushing a small amount to blast.  

I think there's postitive sides to both 3dt and 5dt and really what's best for your embies is the good thing.  It's so easy to overanalyse everything though. 

And yes, I do have the right drugs, I think I was having one of those half-asleep panics!  The twinges have gone now so it musth ave just been a coincidence.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I think when your going thru this you feel every little thing going on inside, more so than normal. Am sure you'll be fine, everyone reacts differently. 
Am hoping my embies are thriving I didn't know whether to call clinic and ask but am sure they must ring you if there was a problem, hoping so anyway. Grow embiesssss, growwwww. I don't want to get to excited but this is the closest I have ever been to a baby and I really want it to be successful. I wasn't sure I would get this far so am excited at that just still nervous for the next stages xxxxxxxxx


----------



## incywincy

I'm sure they would ring if there was anything wrong, but the waiting must be so hard!  You just get over worrying about one stage then it's onto the next one.  Even after the 12 week scan I know I will still worry - even after birth I still would!  And I'm not a natural worrier really.


----------



## Tallulla

Evening ladies hope your all well....

I had my first scan yesterday since starting Menopur.... received a phonecall telling me I should up my dosage to 5 powders   well I suppose I should keep smiling and see what happens come Monday for scan number 2.

However they did count 13 little follicles.... I keep willing they grow. I get married in 15 weeks and would love nothing more than to share great news with our family and friends

Please keep growing


----------



## pesente

evening ladies. just done my trigger shot ready for EC monday.

any advise between now and then?


----------



## CGSM74

Fingerscrossed - good luck for Monday  they don't like to disturb the embryos which is prob why you haven't heard from them.


Pesente - also good luck for EC on Monday. No advice really. Just enjoy your drug free day tomorrow !

Maggie - def asleep for EC !!

Meemoo - how are you getting on ??

Xxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

Hi CGSM, I'm ok thanks, this 2ww is going so slow I just want to know now lol.
How is yours going? Any symptoms? I have been getting cramps and mild lower back pain but that all could be the progesterone. X


----------



## CGSM74

Hi meemoo - no symptoms and the doctor told me all the twinges and cramps and everything is just your body settling back down again. I still feel every bloated and uncomfortable ..... So putting everything down to the drugs and hormones and all the rummaging around that has been going on !!!!

Am going to try and be good and not over analyse or will end up in the loony bin !! The 24th is a long long long way away for me yet !!

But   and praying the little ones are all snug and settled. We got a print out of them so it is by my bed. Can't quite believe it still. What a journey !!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Morning everyone, how are we all today?

CGSM - I keep looking at the picture of ours and wondering if its still in there. I'll be finding out tomorrow.


----------



## CGSM74

Trixy - got everything crossed for you honey !!! Lots of   and   

Our kitchen ceiling has sprung a massive leak overnight ! Came Dow to floor covered in water and its still dripping    horrid timing !!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks *CGSM* I really feel like I need it! It's been easy not to test, I'm scared of bursting my PUPO bubble.

Hope you get your kitchen sorted! That's not what you want to wake up to on a Sunday!


----------



## Hello36

Hi everyone, this is my first post so don't know if am doing this right... Really happy I found you. Am not in the UK but have been following for a while. Am booked for EC tomorrow morning. First ever IVF though am 'old'   ... Really excited and positively terrified. just wanted to thank you for being there and connect with cycle buddies if any out there. X


----------



## pesente

hello36 i have mine tomorrow! as does maggie01.

where abouts in the world are you? 

hope you are all well and those in 2ww are not going too crazy x


----------



## maggie01

Hello36 welcome to the wallbo ard and good luck with ec tomorrow.  

Pesente, how are you doing today? 

Xxxx


----------



## maggie01

oops sorry hello36 that should read welcome to board and good luck tomorrow  with ec.  posting from phone. 

Xx


----------



## julieglyde

Whoooop, scan showed lots of follies ready, 7 on left and a few on right, EC Tuesday, exciting but scary 

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Trixy1

That's great news Julie. 

Hello to the new ladies


----------



## Hello36

Thanks for your welcome!    I'm in France and being followed in Nice. So there's three already having EC tomorrow!! I'm trying to be calm but it's almost impossible. How are you doing?? I only have 6 follicles so that's a worry too...  Here they do it under general anaesthetic, are yours too? I hope I won't be in too much pain when I wake up?? I'll only be allowed paracetamol they told me.
Pesente, Maggie01, at what time are u having yours done? I need to be at the clinic at 08.45 and they'll probably do it around 10. I did my trigger shot at 22 last night.


----------



## maggie01

I can either be awake and give myself the painkiller or be mildly sedated and so think i will go for the later option.

I have to be at clinic for half 8 but was not to take trigger till 23.30 last night so will a bit later than you.  We will leave home about half 6 to get us there on time.

I am at risk of ohss as have a lot of follicles and also lining maybe too thin so they may decide to freeze embryo's and get et a later date.   

Hoping for a wee miracle tomorrow!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Hello36

I would too!! How many follicles do you have? There's no danger for me with only 6... seems so low. Last month, without any meds I produced 11 on the right ov and 2 on the left, and this month only 6 on the right    plus probably a cyst on the left (will be removed tomorrow). We'll have to leave around 6.45 too, but don't think I'll have any problem sleeping!! Am still not an expert... When will they tell you if they can go ahead with ET? Tomorrow? I really hope it'll be good news for you!!! For all of us here. Had no idea there'd be so many... 
Xx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone, 

Good luck with all of the EC/ET this week, looks like there are a few!

Well this 2ww is killing me, I told myself I wouldn't test early and I caved in this morning and got a BFN!!!  I am 9 days past my 2 day transfer so hoping it was just too early rather than being a true result!
I'm not going to test again until next sunday and hopefully ill get a nice surprise but my gut reaction is that it hasn't worked this time!

How is everyone else?
Trixy ~ hope you get your BFP tomorrow!
x x


----------



## maggie01

I have about 40 between left and right ovaries but not all big enough.

Yes hopefully should find out tomorrow if they will proceed with et.

Good luck tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## Nokkie73

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, just had lots going on and this damn thread moves faster than a speeding bullet !

Lms - keep the faith sweetie.  It's probably too early to test so just step away from the pee sticks until your actual testing date.  Will be sending you good vibes all week.  

Maggie - hello !  Good luck for tomorrow with your EC.  Xx

Hello - um, hello !  Good luck to you too for EC tomorrow.  I don't have many follies either but just remember, you only need one ! Xx

Trixy - are you testing tomorrow ?  If you are, the very best of luck my love.  How have you been feeling ?  Xx

Me Julie - well done on the follies !  How are you feeling ?  My ovaries feel like they're going to pop, which I guess is the point.....I think I will be a few days after you for EC so you'll have to tell me how it goes.  Nxx

Pesente- good luck to you too for EC tomorrow !  Nxx

Meemoo - when do you test ?  I hope you're feeling a bit better now.  Nxx

Tallulah - good luck growing your follies !  How long are you on stimms for ?  Nxx

Incy - I hope the down regging hasn't been too bad for you.  Although the panic about getting the drugs the wrong way round did make me giggle ! Nxx

Fingers - sooooo, ET tomorrow then ?  Sounds as though your embies have made it to the 5 day stage, which s really brilliant.  Well done and all the luck in the world for tomorrow.  Nix

Chris - my girl done good !  Am so bloody proud of you.  I was looking at your signature earlier and literally cannot believe the difference a month has made.  Am sending your TWO (yes, TWO) embies lots and lots of instructions to stay where they are (mainly because mummy is a teacher and teachers will put you in detention if you're naughty).  Big  .

Bambi - was really sorry to read your news.  Lots of  .  How are you doing my lovely ?

I know that lots of other lovely ladies have joined the thread so a huge hello to you all.  I could only go back so far so I apologise for not name checking you all.  It's a really great thread so welcome on board...if there are any other lurkers, come out from the shadows and don't be afraid to say hi and ask questions, or just let us know how you're feeling.

Afm, on day 10 of stimms.  Had a scan on Friday and it showed two small follies in the right and six on the left, some larger than the others obviously, but none as the 20mm stage yet.  A couple not far off though.  The nurse was pleased considering my low amh.  Back in for a scan in the morning with possible EC on weds.  At the moment, my ovaries feel like they're about to pop so am hoping the last few days of stimms will make all the difference.

Lots of love to you all.

Noks x


----------



## meemoo123

Hi Noks, I'm good thanks, don't test until 19th which seems so far away and 13 days past 5dt seems a lot. Been having a few cramps like mild af pains so worrying myself af is on it's way!
How are you doing? 
X


----------



## Nokkie73

I'm ok ta meemoo, just apprehensive about what this week will bring.

Don't lose the faith now.  Just think of the pains as implantation cramps  .  Any other symptoms ? Xx


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks *LMS* I hope I get a BFP too, I'm really nervous. Hope you're ok.

*Nokkie* I've got blood test at clinic tomorrow. Thanks for the good wishes. Not had any feelings really, just cyclogest effects. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you get a date for EC.

*Meemoo* sorry you've got such a long wait. Hope you're coping! The cyclogest (or whatever you're on) can make you crampy.


----------



## meemoo123

Noks, you will be fine this week, wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow.
I've got sore boobs too but they have been sore all the way through.

Trixy, I forgot the cyclogest can make you cramp, thank you x


----------



## CGSM74

Noks - well you made me cry with your post !!!! Thanks sweetie  and hoping you are soon in the same position !!

Good news on the follicle count and hoping and   they all get growing before Wednesday !!!! Load up on the mackerel girlie as it really worked for me 

Let us know how you get on tomorrow honey - will be thinking of you   

Dinner time now and sending all of you lots of


----------



## julieglyde

Noks-I'm feeling fine, not had a side effect yet  goods luck for Wednesday lass, I'm predicting lots of lovely follies for u!


----------



## Nokkie73

Chris - oh Lordy, didn't mean to make you blub !  I just think you've done so well.  Enjoy your dinner and I'll keep you posted.

Thanks trixy, meemo and me Julie !  

Noks xx


----------



## Tallulla

Hi Nokkie..... I started Stimms last Monday.... and I'm due to have EC on the 18/03/2013 all going well  

I'm still new to all of this so I'm not sure when you stopdoing injections? My powders are due to finish tomorrow so I'm guessing when at the hosp tomorrow I shall ask for more

I'm getting sore now.... and with my job as a Prison Officer I today discovered running for general alarms is NOT a good thing.... my tummy was quite tender afterwards and I felt sick for about 10 minutes  

This site has been a fantastic help... I love reading all of you wonderful ladies telling your own story as it makes me feel normal (if that makes sense). I have no one close by that knows what I'm going through and thanks to a friend telling me about this site I took the plunge.... however I till have alot to learn....all of the abbreviations are very confusing, so please bare with me as I'm sure I'm getting alot of things wrong he he

Sending lots of hugs to you all tonight.... and for all you beautiful ladies going for EC and ET I will be praying for you all tonight


----------



## Nokkie73

Hi Tallulah

Um....no, running whilst stimming is NOT a great idea !  Someone told me that your ovaries grow from the size of a walnut to the size of an orange when stimming so try to stay as still as you can  

I'm on a pre-filled pen, so not mixing up powders.  I guess the hospital will tell you what to order next if you need some more.  Will you have a trigger shot before EC ?  

Am glad you have found this site a help.  I certainly did.  Ivf can be a pretty isolating experience, for lots of different reasons, and a bit of cyber support can make all the difference when you feel like you're going a bit mad !  It's also comforting to realise that infertility affects so many women, so you're not alone.  Lord knows what people did before the interweb !

Noks xx


----------



## CGSM74

It's ok Noks ... Was happy crying !! It's just your message was so sweet  thank you.

Thinking of you this morning so let us know xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi guys sorry not bee on - hope ur all ok! today is my eggcollection day   very nervous as ont know what 2 expect. just trying 2 stay calm.  its at 11.30 so just getting my things together n off we go.spk soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Best of luck to us all this morning. Few doing EC I hope they get many many eggs. If procedure is anything like mine it will go fine and yous will all do brilliantly.
For everyone going through 2ww hope yous are all coping well, them little embies will be nestling away growing strong, stay strong you amazing women.
Thanks for msgs for today.
I am so nervous I wonder how many of my gorgeous embies have made it to blastocyst. I pray there growing strong, I am going to fight for 2transfered, I am desperate for this to work and can't stop thinking if I only transfer one I wouldn't have done everything possible. 
I am very emotional this morning, started crying when I received a text from acupuncturist saying the lady is off today through sickness, I can get pre transfer one done so hoping this will be enough. Today is a big hurdle to get over am exited and scared and basically all over the place. Please be ok embies please!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Good luck Gemma. You will do amazingly. Were are you doing treatment?xxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks fingers crossed its at care in manchester xxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Are you getting intravenous sedation? It's all over by time you wake up. I still have pains now from my EC 5 dys ago but nothing major, I didn't take any pain killers as pain is bearable xxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

ive not a clue what its called but im defo been put sleep - i dont deal well with these kind of situations hospitals etc although i shud be used to all by now 8 years in xxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

ive got 2 weeks off wrk to rest so hoping that will help me.  how bads the pain after on a scale of 1-10 xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

are u going in 4 et today fingerscrossed? is so gl huni 
my clinic told me they allow 3 to be put back but recommend 2. this seems high compared to all on here.  x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I would say about 2-3 sometimes maybe a 4-5 but I just rested a lot. Found lying down helped a lot. I am also very tired so would find myself sleeping a lot which is so not me. Hewitt centre were I am only allows upto 2 but push for just the 1, I am speaking to embryologist today, pray they allow 2 xxxxxxxx
And yes I am ET today, thank you cxxxx


----------



## Nokkie73

Gemma & Fingers- best of luck ladies.  

Noks xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thank you noks xxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

Morning everyone,
Good luck to everyone testing, EC and ET
I feel really down today and really feel this hasn't worked for us. I was all up for this PMA thing but can't help thinking negative.
I was stupid and tested today as been reading that some people tested positive at 5dp5dt, obviously it was negative and it's made me feel worse. Why I did that to myself I have no idea. 
X


----------



## CGSM74

Oh meemoo !!

  you have ages left !! 19th of march !! So lots and lots of        

I would totally and utterly and completely ignore today's result !? Wipe it clean. And keep going honey !!


----------



## Madam Twinky

Don't be down meemoo that really is early to be testing and at least you know trigger shot is out of your system


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks ladies,
I know, I feel so stupid. Just going to chill at home today and watch some feel good films.
X


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

My nerves are now completely gone. Has anyone ever heard of getting to ET and then they tell you, there are no embies to transfer? Surely I would of had a phone call by now?? Am so scared right now my hands are shaking, I am not good with this xxxxxx


----------



## julieglyde

Meemoo-chill your jets lil lady, I'll be just like you itching to test but it aint over til the fat lady sings!!

Fingers-Sure it will be fine, keeping my fingers crossed for u doll.

And to everyone else, love and baby dust x x


----------



## julieglyde

Ok I am FREAKING OUT-We planned to do our Progesterone shots in the morning so Hubby can do them and have just found out they have to start tomorrow EVENING and be done at the same time every day, thought we had it all covered, managed the SC shots fine but I dont know if i can do IM ones in my butt. scared S***LESS!!!


----------



## pesente

just back from EC they collected 12 eggs. now for the long wait to see how many fertilise.
how did you other girls get on?


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, well I can't believe it, it's a   !!!!! hCG is 76.

I'm totally in shock, I'd absolutely convinced myself it was going to be negative. 

Will do personals later when I can think straight.


----------



## CGSM74

YES !!! WOO HOO         

Well done lady !!!!


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Hi Everyone

Trixy - Congratulations!!!       I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling right now!!

I am afraid that mine is a   i have been bleeding heavily since this morning as well .  I guess I will just dust myself on and try again, I think its 3 months i need to wait for a fresh cycle as I didn't have any eggs to freeze...

Just trying to make sense of it all........I called my clinic on Friday to ask what grade my eggs were when they transferred them and i was told that they were 'compacted morolars' (they are at this stage on day 4 but my transfer was day 5) and therefore couldn't be graded (this is more info than they gave me at the time) I have since googled and everyone else seems to know their grades for their compacted morolars so I feel like i am not being told everything.
i am going to request I can go to a different clinic next time round.

Good luck to all of you on here, I have found all of you so friendly and helpful and brave and a great support. its been so nice communicating with others going through the same thing (IVF can feel very lonely)

IVF should only have one outcome, its a lot for any woman to go through just to get a knock back at the end.

Its just made me all the more determined for next time. One day I WILL hold my baby in my arms!!

xxx

I will be back when I start my next treatment./


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

Ec done and they got 14 so now the dreaded wait till tomorrow to see how many fertilised.  They have not decided to freeze so go back on Saturday and assess for et and all well proceed and if not will freeze then.  I am in a bit of pain, dh brought a tea and cupcake.

Well done pesente on your 12.

Hopefully oneday so sorry it was a bfn.  

congratulations trixy on your bfp    

everytime else hope you are all doing well.

Xx


----------



## CGSM74

Hopefully - massive    and I love your     

Wishing you all the luck in the world and I totally agree with you .... But we will all get there and have our wonderful babies one day.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Hopefully - sorry its a BFN  as for your embryos, they can't grade them on day 4 when they are morulas that's right, but they should have graded them on day 5 before transfer. I think that's when most people have been told their grades.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all feeling a bit down today    
just got bk from ec n they only got 2 eggs, n also sed dh sample was lower than normal so i aint getting my hopes up at all


----------



## Trixy1

try not to get down, it does only take one. We'll all have everything crossed for you that those 2 fertilise!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks trixy n big congrats 2 u      
trying 2 stay calm im now tucked up relaxing xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Trixy big big congratulations, such wonderful news 
Gemma 2eggs is still 1more than needed so sty hopeful
Hopefully sorry about bfn   hope your doing ok, stay throng next time must be your time.
Well done pesente, sure your call tomorrow will be delightful
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## rsm

hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. Sorry for no personals, I can't scroll too much or stay on this page too long because boss is next door !! You know I'm thinking of you all though and sending you lots of love.

AFM - I had my scan this morning and sadly still only one follicle has grown. It's now 21mm. I had a long chat with the Dr and he said I can go ahead if I wanted to. My estrogen is just over 3000, my lining is good so I hope and pray there is a golden egg in that one follicle.

I trigger tonight and EC is on Wednesday morning.... oh man I'm sooooo scared, yet a bit excited all at the same time. I know that's a bit silly because I've only got one so I really shouldn't be excited because I have a less than 2% chance of success but I've never done this before and I know I just have to go for it. My whole life I've always had the odds stacked against me for various things yet I've always managed to come through and beat them so I'm hoping with all my heart I'll stay true to form and this will be the same thing.

Will report back after EC.

Thanks everyone for being there always x


----------



## CGSM74

RSM - will be   it's the 'one' honey !!
Gemma - two is great too !! Chin up and relax and there is nothing more you can do at this stage.
Maggie. -well done and hope you are relaxing too !

It's been a busy day ladies Xxxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Wow, so much has gone on today!

Hopefully, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  You have such a positive attitude about it.  If you have 3 months to wait out, keep doing the bare minimum, eg taking folic acid, but get a few nice drinks down your face!  Eat stilton or pate or whatever you've been depriving yourself on.  After my BFNs last year the first thing I did was have a proper cup of coffee!

Pesente and Maggie, congratulations on your ECs!

Gemma, I understand you feeling disheartened with only 2 collected, but sometimes it's quality over quantity and they might be two really strong ones.

RSM, that must have been a difficult decision to make, but you've come this far!  Good luck for EC on Wednesday.

Fingerscrossed - have you heard anything?  When is ET?

Hope everyone else is doing well, and that I haven't missed anyone who had big news today - so much to catch up on!

AFM, tender boobs have well and truly kicked in, along with strong period pains, so I'm hoping I come on soon, so I can book my baseline scan and move onto stimms.


----------



## Milajayne

Gemma and RSM - I'm hoping that you will both get the 1 you need. XX

Hopefully,  terrible news, so sorry Mrs. xx


to everyone else, whereever you are on your journeys, good luck.

AFM i'm 4dp3dt and trying to have patience.


----------



## Hopefullyoneday

Thank you so much ladies for the well wishes!  It does mean a lot coming from others who really understand my situation. 
It's strange as I was the first one thinking I would be necking down a bottle of wine but its just made me so much more determined for next time, I feel like I want to use the 3 months to prepare.  I think doing something positive will keep my thoughts positive, I don't want to go down the depression route that I went down after my miscarriage as that helps nothing.

I have learnt loads from this first round so will know much more I can do to help next time round. 

All you ladies stay positive and keep the hope up xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Glad you're feeling positive *Hopefully* and good luck for next time round.

*RSM* got everything crossed for you that you beat the odds


----------



## k888tey

Hi ladies

Thinking of you *hopefully*, its very hard picking yourself up but sure you can do it!

Good luck *RSM* , they are right. It only takes one!!!!

Sorry I haven't called in for a while, all going ok. I was really poorly after EC.......... I'll bring you up to date. EC on 6th March, collected 6 eggs (from 26 follies!) they were slightly gutted, so was I! But 6 is good! 4 fertilised and 3 were pretty good.

Had 2 transferred one AA and one AB today, so now resting in bed. Please pray, hope, whatever you can do!!!!!    

OTD on the 25th March.

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Congratulations on being PUPO K888tey, got everything crossed for you that they'll stick.


----------



## k888tey

Thanks Trixy1

Did you find out today?  Congratulations to you xxxxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks guys ur support means alot. i   this 2 fertilise. xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Yes I did *K888tey* went for bloods this morning. Can't believe it yet!


----------



## Nokkie73

Damn computer has just wiped my message.  

Anyway, evening all !

Ok, so it's EC on Wednesday. Oh no it's not.....it's Thursday now !  The nurse is really pleased with my progress, considering my low ovarian reserve.  They saw 11 follies, 3 of which are over the 20mm mark already so I've responded well to the meds.  One worry is my low lining, which is only 6.5 mm instead of the 8 mm they would normally like to see, which is why my consultant wanted me to go in on Thursday instead if Wednesday - any experience of this, ladies ?

So, am in at 10am.  Wish me luck !

Anyway, so a busy afternoon here then girlies.

Fingers - are you ok ?  Have you stopped freaking out ?  I hope so.  I know you'll probably want to punch me in the face for saying this, but try to stay calm.  

Me Julie - have you sorted who is going to do the butt shots yet ? Xx

Pesente - well done on 12 eggs.  A brilliant result.  Xx

Trixy - congratulations !  Excellent news.  .  Am so pleased for you.  Xx

Hopefully - am so sorry for you my love.  You do need to get some answers re your grading.  I wish you all the best of luck for the future.  Xxx

Maggie - a brilliant 14 eggies ! Well done honey.  Xx  

Gemma - keep the faith.  All you need is one.  Please don't give up.   xx

Rsm - you keep the faith too.  You may get the golden egg from that one follie so positive thoughts and good luck for trigger and EC.  Xx 

K888 - well done on your embies on board.   for you loads and loads.

Incy, Chris and Mila - hello !  Hope you're all coolio.

Noks xx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone!
Good luck for Thursday noks, everything is crossed!!
Hopefully- you sound so positive and realistic which is inspiring me to do the same!
Trixy- WOW! Congratulations! Now the wait for your scan!
Good luck to everyone else having EC/ET this week! Mine feels like months ago now!!
I'm not due to test for another week but stupidly test yesterday and git bfn!! Have felt Luke my period is in its way so not feeling that confident about it changing to a bro!!
X x


----------



## Nokkie73

Thanks lms.  Don't give up yet - it's too early for that !  

Nos x


----------



## Trixy1

LMS don't give up yet, you've got a week to go. Cyclogest, implantation and over thinking all feel like AF is coming


----------



## julieglyde

Hey all, just about to head for EC and it's waaaay to early (6.30)

Noks - that's ace news, well done lass  and yes husbands work have been stars and let him change his shifts last min, phewwww

Pesente - 12 eggs is whats known in the trade as a RESULT, yey

Trix - WOW congrats Hon

Hopefully - hope ur ok  take care 

Maggie - whoooop 14 eggs is great going!

Gemma - you need is one.  Just that one special one!

Rsm - keep posititive, it's the only way hon 

K888 - Get snuggling little embies

Good luck to all with EC & ET today and hello to everyone I missed!

Big love and oodles of baby dust to all my lovely lasses xx


----------



## Trixy1

Good luck with EC today *Julie*


----------



## pesente

just had the call, out of 12 only 4 fertilised. fingers crossed they carry on growing perfectly.


----------



## maggie01

Out of my 14, 10 have fertilised.  I hope they are off good quality and do there stuff this week.

Xx


----------



## rsm

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to all of you for your positive vibes.

I'm feeling so nervous about tomorrow - my stomach is in complete knots. Nothing I can do now but pray and pray hard.......

Watch this space as they say x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi guys had the call this morning only 1 of my eggs fertilised so its all or nothing now. im bit gutted but hey ho 1 is better than none!   
i just     that i get a good call tomozn its divided into cells. i dont no bout cells n grading- whats good n whats bad? 

baby dust 2 rest of u


----------



## julieglyde

Whoooop all done, 10 eggs, pleased to say the least, just need a good few to fertilise now!!!

Love and baby dust  xx


----------



## rsm

I haven't got a clue about grading because I've never got that far but I just wanted to pop in and say I hope that 1 is the golden one sweetie...praying for you


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanku rsm    i hope so too xxxx


----------



## julieglyde

Gemma - got a good feeling about your one, stay positive lil lady, fingers crossed x x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I am a lot calmer thanks noks, I couldn't get over myself giving in about two embies being transferred, I really didn't put up a fight. Anyway, my gorgeous embie is nestling away happy now so I am concentrating on this wonderful gft and thankful I have got this far. Roll on 22nd so I can get my confirmation.
Pesente - I got 14 eggs of which only 5fertilised.. And as all the very clever ladies on here said, I would do just fine as will u. I ended up with 2top quality blasts, 1of which is back onboard. You'll do just fine  
Gemma- your 1 was obviously the little fighter and am sure he/she will fight his way to being in your arms. Good luck 
Good luck and well done to all you other fabulous ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## julieglyde

Just done my first PIO shot, well hubby did, after dreading it since the start of ivf WE DID IT  with a little help from EMLA cream it didn't hurt one bit, feeling rather proud!!


----------



## Nokkie73

Well done me Julie !  10 eggs is also a super result.  Brilliant.  Fingers crossed for your call confirming fertilisation tomorrow.  What are you taking shots for ?  Xx  

Pesente - 4 fertilised is still a really good result so   that you get a good progress call too.  Xx

Maggie - 10 fertilised is fab, well done to you too !   that you too get a good progress call.  Xx

Gemma - stay positive my love.   that this one is your golden eggie.  Let us know about progress tomorrow.  Xx

Rsm -       for you tomorrow.  Best of British sweetie.  Xx

Fingers and the other ladies.....hello !

Arm, just done my trigger shot so ready for EC on Thursday morning.  Had acupuncture to help with the lining issues so hope the extra day will make all the difference for that and for follie growing.  I need some of that baby dust girls.....

Noks xx


----------



## julieglyde

Noks-hope the acupuncture helped, I've found it so relaxing!! Shots are progesterone, daily until 10 weeks if it works! Sending lots of baby dust ur way.

Presente & Maggie hoping progress calls are good ones

RSM- everything crossed for ya

Gemma-positive vibes and baby dust for you hon

Hi to everyone else, waiting for my call about fertilisation!! IVF- the only thing that makes time go backwards lol

Xxx


----------



## julieglyde

Just had the call, 6 fertilised 🙏🙏 keep growing please 😃😃😃


----------



## maggie01

Hi Julie, great news 6 have fertilised.  Good luck with et when it happens.

My clinic never mentioned they would call again with an update on my embryos.  Is this something all clinics do?  Yesterday they told me instructions for et and see me Saturday.

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Xx


----------



## julieglyde

Thanks Maggie, my clinic said they wud book me in for Friday and call every morning with an embryo update, have me all instructions for Friday but also said they may cancel it Friday for a Sunday ET. 

Exciting!


----------



## maggie01

My clinic have me down for day 5 transfer on Saturday and i did ask yesterday is there any chance of this changing and they said no.

I am really swollen and still in a pain so clinic have asked me to go in for scan and bloods, i really hope its not ohss or my transfer won't be happening on Saturday.


----------



## julieglyde

I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya hon!! Xx


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing on here, was on the dec/jan thread, been in limbo since and unsure where to go next, but decided to intrude on here. Had a failed IVF cycle in jan, had my failed cycle review in feb and then just been for my nurse consult yesterday, my drugs should arrive Friday for IVF cycle number 2   have to start all over again as we didn't get any frosties  last time. 

Maggie: fingers crossed you don't have OHSS and you can still go ahead with transfer. I had 39 eggs collected, 22 of which fertilised, I was at high risk of OHSS but drank lots and lots of water, pineapple juice, milk and ate loads of protein, was in extreme discomfort after EC, had to go back every other day for bloods and a scan and had to measure my water intake/urine output daily, but somehow OHSS stayed at bay, and we transferred a blast on day 5. I know it's a worry but fingers crossed you'll be ok. xxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi guys thanks for ur support 
had the 2nd call at 10 today couldnt sleep proper been worrying what they'll say 
well she said its good news my little embie is grade 1 to 2 n is 4 cells at minute she said this is good. i go back in 4 et tomoz at 9am.  to u all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ughhhh

Hi Ladies,

Wondering if anyone has any recommendations for DR phase (what to eat/ drink)

I keep hearing brazil nuts, protein, pinapple, hot water bottle........ but not sure what goes when!!!!!!

Hope you are all taking each day as it comes and staying sane!

xxx


----------



## pesente

maggie01 i called the clinic for an update.
3 are 4cell grade 2 and 1 is 5cell grade 2.... is that good?


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

pesente i wud say thats good ive been looking up about it  - 48 hours after ec it shud b 4 cells, the grade is the quality theres grade 1 , 2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5-  1 being the best. but anthing 1 to 2.5 is good quality apparantly.gl xx


----------



## incywincy

Ughhh, definitely milk. The Dr makes a kind of menopause which depletes calcium so drink milk to keep your bones strong. Water is good to ward off headaches & also to get you used to drinking loads for stims. Protein for the eggs, esp during stims. I believe Brazil nuts are important for implantation. 

How is it going for you? I'm nearly a week into dr and waiting for af. 

Gemma, that embie sounds great, a little winner there! 

Congrats to everyone else who's got good eggs, can't read back too far on phone but there seems to be some good hauls!


----------



## incywincy

Oh and hot water bottle is for stims to grow the eggs, definitely don't use after embryo transfer as it can damage embryos.


----------



## ughhhh

Thanks Incy Wincy......... that is useful....my nutritionist told me no milk as it has hormones in it they feed to the cows not good.... this gets confusing!!!! Do you know what pinapple is for? 

So far so good... well I was just thinking monday morning i had been feeling fine but then I had a doctors appointment and the secretary made a mistake with the timings and I cried when she told me!!! on the phone - uncontrollably - and then all the way home!!!!!!!!!! oh dear - blame it on the meds.

How are you doing? also waiting for AF hoping it comes soon

x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

just done my 1st injection of fragmin,just curious how ling im on this 4 as wasnt told. any1 else had these after ec?


----------



## rsm

Hi everyone 

Sorry this is short and sweet but still a bit out of it after EC.

Good news is my one follicle did have an egg which they managed to retrieve. She said it was borderline whatever that means. Now to wait to see if it really is a golden one and will fertilise. 

Sounds stupid but felt a bit sad leaving my little egg and DH's sperm behind!

Anyway, going to have a little sleep now and dream of fertilising eggs

Xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

I have not had a follow up call to say how my embryos are progressing.  I suppose no news is good News, might phone tomorrow for an update.

I had to go to clinic for scan and bloods.  Still happy not ohss but ovaries are 3 times the size hence the swollen tummy.  My blood has fragmentation and thick so they have given me a prescription for injections and lovely sexy white stockings which i have to wear at all times.  They are still hoping to proceed with et on Saturday.

rsm hope your wee eggie and spermy get jiggy tonight and fertilise!!!!

Gemma what is fragmin for? That might be the injection i have to start will know when i pick them up from chemist.

Pesente good grades of.embryos.  Making me curious about mine.

Sorry for no more personnels can't see anymore on phone.

Xx


----------



## incywincy

Ughhh I am unsure on pineapple, have read conflicting info so will just avoid it! I switched to organic milk which doesn't have all the hormones in. Actually like it more too. I had an unexpected cry too, I drove past my old house and got really nostalgic! Hope your af turns up soon too. 

RSM, fingers crossed for your egg tonight! 

Maggie, they'd phone if it was not good, but would still be nice to hear! Definitely call tomorrow, they're your embryos, you have a right tokknow how they are.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

yeh maggie they stop any clotting after ec as ur not as mobile & r suposed 2 rest more. 
good luck rsm same boat as me   hope urs is the golden 1  
 to u all


----------



## Martha Moo

stacey87 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing on here, was on the dec/jan thread, been in limbo since and unsure where to go next, but decided to intrude on here. Had a failed IVF cycle in jan, had my failed cycle review in feb and then just been for my nurse consult yesterday, my drugs should arrive Friday for IVF cycle number 2  have to start all over again as we didn't get any frosties last time.


Hello Stacey,

This thread is for ladies undergoing the first IVF/ICSI Only

There is now a continuation thread of the December/January thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303047.0 or alternatively you may join the March/April Cycle Buddies thread

Donna


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi how is every body? x


----------



## Milajayne

Hi Gemma, hoping all goes well with your ET tomorrow, its all looking good for you!

rsm, hoping your egg and DH's sperm do the natural thing asap.  I found it hard leaving them, felt like they should be with me!

try to do something nice tonight, get DH's to make dinner and get a good sleep (easier said than done I know)

Mila xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thank u mila jayne  
gotta b there at 8.45am just   all goes ok. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rsm

Wishing you all theukco in the world for tomorrow Gemma. Will be thinking of you and praying hard x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thank u rsm hoping n   ur little egg fertilises beautifully overnight. keep me informed   x


----------



## stacey87

Thanks for that Donna I've made my way to that thread. 

Good luck to all you ladies on your journeys xx


----------



## maggie01

It is fragmin i have to take as well.  Thought i was finished with injections!!!!

I think i will phone tomorrow for a wee upda.

Good luck with et tomorrow Gemma.

Xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Good morning!

It's a   for me this morning! I can't believe it!

Good luck to those having scans/EC/ET today xxxx


----------



## rsm

Yeah Madam Twinky - amazing news to wake up to - soooo thrilled for you


----------



## Charlieb1

Wow! Congratulations madam twinky- that is amazing news!!


----------



## julieglyde

Twinkly- Congrats, AMAZING NEWS 

Good luck to all the EC and ET ladies today xx


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Hi all, some really good success stories are making me feel positive. Had Ec on tuesday and have Et tomorrow. 8 eggs collected and 6 still hanging in there. How many cells is a good quality embryo made up of? Panicking that they might not be good enough to implant,! Argghh!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

big congrats madam twinky good news!!  
i have just got back from et, the embryoligist said my embie was now grade 1 & good quality with 9 cells. i just   my little embie sticks. got a really good pic of it   xxxx


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations Madam Twinky.

Gemma you are officially pupo!!!! Sending you some sticky vibes.

i have not plucked up the courage to get a progress on our embryos.  I don't think i want to burst my bubble that all is going well!!!!

Brighteyed i can't answer about embryos cells i am afraid.  Good luck with et tomorrow.

Pesente, how are your.embryos and when are you in for et?

Xx


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations Madam Twinky.

Gemma you are officially pupo!!!! Sending you some sticky vibes.

i have not plucked up the courage to get a progress on our embryos.  I don't think i want to burst my bubble that all is going well!!!!

Brighteyed i can't answer about embryos cells i am afraid.  Good luck with et tomorrow.

Pesente, how are your.embryos and when are you in for et?

Xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks maggie. id have to know they phoned me every morning so i had no choice but 2 know haha. my clinic have told me to go back on the 25th for blood test to see if the sticky vibes have wrked. thats not quite 2 weeks has ne1 been told do same b4 2 weeks is up? xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Congratulationsss madam twinky, fabulous news 
Well done Gemma, looks like your egg was the golden egg, am sure he's already looking for a good spot to nestle.
Maggie - I was worrying like mad because didnt hear from my clinic after initial fertilisation call, I just got told to go in for 5dy transfer. Was god news though so don't worry, two top gade embies were waiting or me when I got there. 
Hope Everyone else is doing well xxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Just started getting very mild cramp like pains. Kind I get just before AF. Hoping these are my embie digging his way in deep xxxxxxx


----------



## k888tey

Hi there, hope your all ok,

Congrats Madam Twinky, what such amazing news!!!!!!!!!!

I'm really struggling already on this 2WW.  I found out yesterday that a close family friend is pregnant (by accident wasn't even trying!!! found out at 9 weeks!!!!) and I just howled all day.  I was un controllable.  Then my husband came home in the evening and I started all over again and I mean proper crying like couldn't get my breath.  I am so so so worried now that I have jeopardised everything as I was doing so well to be positive.    

Has anyone else had any real upsets during 2WW?  How can I stay positive?

 Katey x


----------



## Madam Twinky

K888tey - That was the key thing for me to stay positive all the way through, I spoke to embryos all the time, told them what they should be doing and always imagined it would work - I may sound   but I guess it worked!! PMA definitely goes a long way, there's nothing wrong with having a cry but dust yourself off and think you are next! Hope you feel better soon.

Fingerscrossed- I had awful crams in my frost week.

Congratulations Gemma

Brighetyeyedgirl - I think the cells should double each day, if you google it it will tell you. Good luck

Thank you for all the messages, I am in total shock!!


----------



## julieglyde

Awwww Katey, I'm not quite there yet (ET tomorrow or Sunday) but can imagine, my sister in law is 12 wks pregnant and I'm really struggling with that, not helped by the fact that it doesn't faze my husband at all, I want to be happy for them but it's tough. 

Chin up Babe, try getting some ivf hypnotherapy, you can down load the 2ww sets west one from iTunes 

Jules xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks guys just hope this little embie sticks   xxx


----------



## k888tey

Thanks all,

I did just what you all said and I dusted myself off, picked myself up of my "why me pit!" and I listened to a Zita west relaxation.  Started speaking to my embies and I feel much better.  

Back in work today for the first time since EC so looking forward to a "normal day"!!!!

Thanks all big love and luck today

x


----------



## gcrolls

Hi all, good look to all on your 2WWs.

Havent been on for a while while we have been going through treatment.

Now on the other side of ET and  have slightly shorter than 2WW and hoping these horrible sticky pessaries work.

Has anyone on here tried arnica, I am feeling very bruised after the process has been complete?

  that the pain is all worth it and till next saturday ill be going slightly   wanting to test early.
Is everyone managing to resist testing early?

Xxxx


----------



## julieglyde

Well just had the call and we are in today for 2 embyos putting back, can't help being a little gutted that we didn't get to blast stage but trying to stay positive!

2pm transfer time   

Goodluck to all those with EC and ET today 

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Hi ladies, in a mad panic! Et today and embryologist has asked if we want to put two back. I thought first timers could only put oneback. What do you think?


----------



## julieglyde

Brighteye-it's my first time and I'm having 2 day 3's out back xx


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Julieglyde- im going to see if I can do the same! Good luck


----------



## maggie01

Good luck Julie and Brighteyed with et today.

Xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

good luck to every1 today   xxxx


----------



## pesente

I'm out for now, was in hospital with suspected OSHH but they now believe I've picked up a virus from the hospital! I'm not in a good place D&V and they don't think it's a good idea to do transfer. 
My 4 embies got to day 5 and will be frozen till I'm better and can have another go.
Good luck to all those in 2ww and those about to have EC/ET.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

aaww sorry 2 hear that pesente. but im sure its 4 the best that u get better 1st, n make a safe place 4 ur little embies 2 grow. 
take care sweetie xxx


----------



## julieglyde

Presente- sorry babe but unedd to be in tip top condition for those embies, disappointing but far from over.

Hope everyone else is well, AFM 2 embies back on board, now to play the waiting game!!


----------



## brighteyedgirl

2 embies transferred. Keeping my little picture close for the next two weeks. Good luck to all you ladies coming up to Ec and Et. What a journey ....


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

welcome to the 2ww julie n bright eyedgirl!    
im only on day2 of the 2ww n constantly thinking! gonna go !


----------



## incywincy

I now have my baseline DR scan booked for next week!  Things are going to start happening soon!

Brighteyedgirl & julie, congratulations on PUPO!  

Gemma, you need to try to find things to distract you.  It is really hard though, I remember how it felt when I had IUI.

Hope everyone is okay and having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## maggie01

Hi Guys,

I am afraid et did not happen today for me.  I have moderate OHSS and did not want to proceed.  I have so much fluid in tummy i am ready to burst.  I have had a few tears today more so as they only have one embroyo suitable for freezing and hoping another one will be ready today or tomorrow.  Think i would have handled it better if there were more to freeze.

Need to wait a few months before we can do fet so will get my body in ship shape for it.

Wishing you all the luck in the world and will still read to see how you are all doing.  
Xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

aaww maggie   thats a shame but u need 2 be well 4 ur litttle embie - i only had 1. the only got 2 eggs n 1 survived. i bet thats ur golden egg   keep the faith never give up.

thanks incy wincy -  im trying my best. i go back 2 wrk the day i test xx

hows every body else doing? xxxxxxxx


----------



## LMS13

Oh Pesente & Maggie, sorry to read your news but at least you can get yourself tip top for next time x x

Gemma, Julie and brighteyedgirl, hope you are all feeling OK?

Well i tested today, 2days early and got a BFN so I'm guessing this time hasn't worked for us! Ill test again Monday but think I'm out! 
x x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

dont give up hope lms13    u get what u derserve xxxxxxxx


----------



## CuddlyBear

lms13, the fat lady isn't singing yet, so as far as I can see, there is still hope...x


----------



## julieglyde

Hey ladies,
  Hope your all well, having sailed through the rest if the process I am now a mess, progesterone shots are horrible, one of them has made my left bum cheek and thigh have shooting numbness and pain and because we've now had to do them all in other side while that calms down that sides aching, tears galore yesterday, not sure if its partly me being emotional or the state these damn shots get me in, truly miserable!!

I hope everyone's having a better time.

Love and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Hertsgirl

Julieglyde - so sorry to hear your having so many problems. Could your clinic change you over to the cyclogest progesterone press arises instead of the injections?  Just an idea ..... 

Xxx


----------



## Diya Malik

new to any forum. Im from Lahore, Pakistan. going through Gonal F injections


----------



## julieglyde

Gonna try make it to test date but if it's positive I am gonna ask to change, just hope I can make it to 2 weeks!!!
Xx


----------



## incywincy

Diya, welcome!  How long have you got left on Gonal F?

Julie, how come they have you on injections rather than pessaries?

Gemma, can't you go back a day later?  I think I would rather, depending how the dates fell obviously, but I'd either be going to work with an inane grin on my face or wailing my eyes out!  And I'd rather not do either, haha

LMS, don't give up hope yet, see what tomorrow brings!  

AFM still on really heavy down regging period, getting all that lining out for sure, so I'm feeling quite positive for my baseline scan.


----------



## julieglyde

Because my consultant is evil?!  Hahaaa apparently she believes it to be more effective than pessaries, me i find it awful and expensive, was by far the expensive thing on our prescription! Hoping they'll agree to change if we get a positive test!


----------



## incywincy

Sounds like pessaries would be a much better deal, if these injections are causing so much discomfort, wouldn't be nice on top of morning sickness and the rest!  I hope you manage to hold out until OTD.


----------



## julieglyde

Just had the news that we have 2 frosties, beyond happy and nice to cry happy tears for once!! These drugs are turning me into an emotional mess hahaaa

Xx


----------



## MrsSLAW

Hi everyone, new to all this. Started buserelin injections on Friday... First one last night without the nurse to help was awful. I to myself all worked up and couldn't push the needle in, I did it in the end but dreading tonight's now. It didn't help that we found out an ex friend was pregnant just before it was needle time!  Is it normal that I completely freaked by the whole thing?? I feel like I'm moping and feeling sorry for myself which I don't want to do but I can't help it. I am back to work tomorrow and have really stressful job and my boss isn't supportive in the slightest so I'm so worried about the side effects of the injections and letting it show at work. I'm just a worrier. Good luck to all you ladies who have started or are about to start treatment, its such a scary time but it is definitely reassuring to know so many other people are going through it. X


----------



## julieglyde

Welcome MrsSlaw, It does get easier and if ur really struggling order some EMLA cream from amazon, completely numbs the area, put the needle in quick as it will hurt less. I've been lucky that work have been ok with me, they might get a shock when I go back as progesterone has made me a snivelling mess, just remember it's ur right as a woman to try have a child by any means and if they get crappy that's sexual discrimination!

You'll get lots of support from this site, it's great, lots of people here to help if they can and just listen to a moan if not, it will get easier hon, try think why ur doing it all 

Love and baby dust x x x


----------



## incywincy

MrsSlaw, the first time I did it, I was shaking and all sweaty palmed!  My DW is a nurse so was on hand to supervise and it took me ages to do it.  I would bring the needle slowly to the skin then jerk it away.  DW told me to do it quickly, a bit like bursting a balloon.  You'd think that would be worse but it's not, the needle is so fine you barely feel it.  The second time I did it, I was alone and I jabbed myself about 6 times because although I could put the needle in quickly, my reflex was to pull it out againn, so I punctured myself several times before managing to leave it in there!  After that it has got easier.  I find the bit that stings is when you plunge the liquid in, so I do that slowly, I do about 1/5th then wait a few seconds, then another 1/5th then another few seconds, etc until it's all gone.

If you can't get the cream quickly enough, try an ice cube, apparently that helps as it numbs the area.  Julie is right, it gets easier as you get used to it.


----------



## ughhhh

Hi ladies

How r we all doing? 

Any advice for me? 

Been DRing on syranel and got af on Thursday. From what I had read was expecting an awful period with all my womb lining coming out..... But it was completely normal.... Lasted 3 days ish and now just the end remnants (sorry tmi)

Now I'm worried I'm doing something wrong, or dr not working, or I have a cyst.... Ahhhhhh

Any experiences of normal af during DR? Starting to worry don't want the process held up

Thx xxxx


----------



## carolj

Hi do t be too worried, my period after dr was normalish. Been for baseline scan and it has worked for me xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hope everyone is doing ok. 
Gemma I go back to work OTD as well, not looking 4ward to it, hoping I am over happy though then an emotional wreck, countdown is on now, roll n Friday. 
Have you had any symptoms yet? 
Would AF be due as usual if this hasn't worked? If its normal timing I have worked it out to wed, but OTD is fri 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CuddlyBear

Hi everyone, I hope you are all hanging in there....keep smiling xx 

Back to work today after a week off after my ET....I really feel very emotional and want to punch people in the face for no reason (don't worry I never ever would!). Cyclcogest pessaries are such a joy, making me feel hot, angry, teary, headaches, my endom is so angry and painful....the joys of trying to become parents!

My test is due Thursday, might wait until Saturday when I have no work as it will be too much if the baby stork hasn't stopped at my door   Is anybody else nervous about taking the pregnancy test...part of me doesn't want to know. 

Good luck everybody, if nothing else this process has helped me overcome my fear of needles! xxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi fingers crossed hope ur ok. no not had any symtoms as yet hoping 4 some though only had transfer on thurs so im thinking (hoping) its too early yet! i live were i wrk (got my own pub) so its not too bad as i see ppl all the time. ill be honest,im not sure when af wud b due 4 me as i was dr 4 5 1/2 weeks, then on menopur 4 2 weeks so ive lost count plus not 100% sure wen it wud b due coz of all meds.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Monkeybear1

Hi all I'm new to this.
I'm 31 my husband is 46 we have been referred to oxford for ivf after 3 yrs ttc through mrs k reddy. My husband has to have another sa this weds and my bloods are all upto date then we just wait i suppose.
I was just wondering if anyone knew how long the waiting list is through nhs and what the stages are.
Is there any thing i should be taking i read about protein drinks and sanatogen mum to be.
I could never have imagined how much of an emotional roller coaster this could be and I haven't even started,people who have done this numorous times i take my hat off to you all I think you are all fab!!!!

Good luck all
Xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=301329.10#ixzz2NvJfyrVX


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

welcome monkeybear!it is a roller coaster...buthopefully with a happy ending.
every has different length of times they are on treatment. myself was dr for 5 & half weeks then stimming for 2 weeks so it seems like forever. i had ec on 11th march n et on 14th, so currently on the 2ww! which 2 me is the hard part!!   to u and lots of   thoughts
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Monkeybear1

Thanks for that Gemma that helps a lot

Xxxx


----------



## localgirl

Hey Monkeybear I'm at Oxford too self-funding alas but there is no waiting list for NHS there . You will need to go to an evening meeting if you haven't already (they will send you an invitation though if you phone up you may be able to book one quicker). You need your letter concerning funding before you can start treatment, normally by phoning them on 1st day of your period.

There is an Oxford Fertility Unit chatter thread, which you might want to join.


----------



## SuzyH

Hello all

God I am so excited, I have been following this thread for 2 months now but unable to get involved. I was due to start last month but couldn't get my drug appointment in time before my cycle but today should be the day that AF arrives. I feel like it's been just a long waiting game but hopefully (fingers crossed) today I will be ringing the hospital to advise of my first day and then my baseline scan should be tomorrow or Thursday and I start taking drugs then too as I am on a short protocol on a Cetrotide cycle. I'm slightly apprehensive over side affects as I am on a high dose due to low AMH but I am also so excited that it's just days away from actually starting and then I can join in this thread for real.
I am in work but I think my concentration will be elsewhere and I am sure I will be visiting the toilet a lot today! (TMI)

Fingers crossed it will be here today

Sue
x
xx


----------



## CuddlyBear

Hi SuzyH....goodness, I can remember the day then I was due to start the process, I was so excited too! The first time in my life that I was willing it to happen  

I wish you so much luck...happy injecting!

Amy x


----------



## k888tey

Hi all, hope we are all ok and hanging on in there!

Wow how hard is this 2WW, I honestly thought I would fly this part as in previous 2WW's I had always managed to while away the time and carry on a normal life.  But since the second those embryos were popped back in I changed!!!!!  I am a quivering wreck!!!!!!!!

Today is 8dp5dt and I have had horrendous period pain, not constant but on and off.  And I know everyone says that its a good sign or normal but I honestly feel this is different.  Also last night and this evening when I came home from work I noticed a very very small bit of brown discharge (sorry tmi) when I wiped.  So I am expecting AF tonight or tomorrow.    

Praying praying praying this won't happen

Lots of love to everyone
xxxxx


----------



## incywincy

K888tey, it could be implantation!  Don't give up hope, it really is a good sign.

Suzy, hi, I'm about to start my stims soon, just need to have my baseline scan, am on long protocol so just been down regging for a week or two.  So we might end up stimming together.  Hope AF turns up soon!

Monkeybear, start taking a conception vitamin ASAP - Sanatogen, Pregnacare, something like that, it's best if you've been taking it for up to 3 months before.  Don't worry overly about protein, try to get your daily allowances of most things.  You need protein for good eggs but it's not until treatment starts that you need to be eating loads.  My doctor told me to take Omega3 too.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## SuzyH

Hi all

Thanks for your kind words and support.

AF hasn't turned up yet, aaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! 

For all the months it's here and you don't want it to be and then when you want it then it doesn't. How frustrating!

I'm at a hen weekend on Friday to Sunday, could do without it but it's my best friend who is getting married so I really hope AF makes an appearance today other wise I may have to go for a scan Friday or Saturday and that will make things really difficult for me with plans.

keep fingers and everything crossed for me.

Sue
xxx


----------



## CuddlyBear

SuzyH....it'll come, sure enough it'll come and then the injections.....Keep us posted  

K888tey, it's not over yet. As stated, it could be implantation or your system just having a small clear out. You;re not out yet my lovely! This feels a bit like a game show to me, does it anybody else? You know, going through to the next round etc. Obviously have a baby is much more important than a game show, but that's just how I feel!

Good luck everybody, keep smiling   xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Gave in this morning and poas. Still got 2sleeps til OTD and i got a BFN. Last few days I kind of knew it hadn't worked, can't explain why I felt this wy but I just did.
I know a couple of people on here say not to give up until OTD but is it just a minority of people that don't show till then? A lot of ladies who test early seem to get an accurate result xxxxxxx
Honestly do I have any hope at all? Xxxxxxx


----------



## CuddlyBear

Hi fingerscrossed7,

I'm still not really sure what some of the acronyms mean but I think you are saying you did a test early and it came up negative...My best friend had a negative test even when she was pregnant through IVF and it didn't show positive until she had a blood test. She wanted a preg test for her memory box and it didn't show positive on one until a week later. 
Whilst I do know of people that show positive early, there are still some circumstances where it won't. Be strong lovely lady, the fat lady isn't singing yet!  

I'm the reverse and can't bring myself to do one. I should do it tomorrow, but might wait until the weekend. I can't face work if it is negative.   xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I am back in work Friday which isn't going 2 Be much fun at all. Am already thinking I will blow and take it out on someone. Either that or just burst out crying. It's so tough I feel so emotional, devastated doesn't really come close xxxxxxx


----------



## CuddlyBear

Fingerscrossed7,

If it helps I do really understand how you feel, we all do. You're not alone. Take it out on me...us, we don't mind and understand xx

Crying at work for me is normal...my HR Director must think I am a complete nutter. I cried when I read your message, I just can't control myself. 

Keep your chin up, your strength of character is admirable xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

If it wasn't for this site and all the wonderful ladies on here I think I would well be in a looney bin by now. It's so unfair and horrible that any of us should have to I through this. Am crumbling after 1cycle I don't know how some ladies are so strong and go through cycle after cycle, I suppose you just have to keep trying. 
I find myself crying at other posts as well , I think you kind of feel each others pains and successes as we are all in the same boat.
Thank you for replying xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingtobemummy

Hello ladies, even though it didn't work out for us this cycle I have been dipping in to read everyone's news... Sending baby dust to all of you in 2ww... 

I got a BFN on my OTD (not really surprising)
My clinic want me to have one natural bleed before I can plan further ivf treatment, so I will be waiting for AF next month and then hopefully stimming the following cycle...

I wondered if any of you have talked to GPs yet about the change in guidelines for NHS funded ivf in those over 40? I'm due to talk to my GP next week but was wondering what I needed to say. I'm scared that having self funded for one cycle that will stand against me, as I think the new guideline was a recommendation for women who haven't yet had any treatment. Any experts out there?

Lots of hugs and positive thoughts all round


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hello everyone. New to all this. I'm in my first cycle and have high hopes at the moment. Start stims tomorrow anyone else same time as me? Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## bekiboo13

Hi!

I started in Feb initally but didn't get past DR as I developed a cyst (I'm pcos so apparently my responses are a bit unpredictable).  I'm now back on the DR and had a period this time on the buserelin which I didn't get before because I had a cyst. I have my baseline scan on Weds so doing all the cosmic ordering in the world to hope the cyst has jogged on so that I can start stimms! I'll be keeping an eye to see how u all get on...and will keep everything crossed for u all xxx


----------



## Milajayne

hey fingers crossed, hope you are OK.  I'm so sorry for your BFN.  I don't think any of us first timers realised how difficult this process was - and I wonder how the hell people put themselves through it time and time again.  I had hoped that we would get away with it the first time but I got my AF before my OTD.  I keep crying at weird times and I feel very sad, like i'm mourning a loss.  My boss gave me time off, maybe yours could?  I think you'd be doing yourself an injustice if you had to struggle through work.  I can't take in that this is over for us, and we may have to accept that we will never have children.  I'm trying to take it one step at a time and trying to be easy on myself.  That's all we can do really.  xxxx


----------



## k888tey

I am sure this is a sad sad day for us      

Following my slight loss on Tuesday I have started to bleed today, not really heavy but enough to think this could be over.  I am now 10dp5dt, I did a pregnancy test when I came home and it was negative.  So more than sure this is not happening.

I don't know what to do with myself, I keep forgetting to breathe and I'm sure this is what they call a panic.  My husband is on his way home and I know the second I'm in his arms the world will be a slightly better place.

I dont understand why we have to go through this??  

 ing that one day it will be my turn 

Love to you all xx


----------



## CuddlyBear

Fingerscrossed and k888tey, big hugs coming right at you both, I too am out. My test this morning was negative  

Big hugs xx


----------



## SuzyH

Hi all

I feel bad posting a positive message when so many of you are going through bad news.  I've been following this thread for a while and I'm so sorry to hear of all the BFN. My thoughts are with you.

AFM, AF arrived yesterday, had my baseline scan today and started injections. I'm on a Cetrotide cycle to I'm straight into the injections and have my second scan on Tuesday.  After such a long wait I am so grateful that it's finally here, that we are finally on the IVF path. I told my senior manager today and he was so supportive, so I feel as though that was a big weight off my shoulders.
As yet no side affects, apart from a bit sore where the needle went in. 

When do side effects kick in?

Sue
xxxx


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been on this week, it was my OTD on Monday and sadly got a BFN! I also found out that I need some surgery on my uterus before I can do my next cycle so I have been a bit of a mess this week!
IU am feeling a lot better now, getting used to it and have booked a week away to Tenerife in the easter holidays so that is keeping me happy!
Congratulations on all of the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's!!!
x x x


----------



## tina11

Hi everyone

I am new on here just wanted to introduce myself. This is my first round of icsi. I started beserelin last Saturday and feel OK. Not noticed any side affects yet, apart from being a little emotional. I am due for my scan on the 2nd April. It would be nice to speak to women who are going through the same thing at the same time.

I am so sorry to hear about the BFN, it must be heart breaking   just dnt give up.

Xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi Tina

I started my injections on Wednesday and am back for a scan on April 4th so sounds like we are at similar stages. It's my first attempt at IVF and I'm very scared that it won't work. Been very emotional, but this could just be normal PMT. any ideas when to expect a period? Will it come on time? 

Part of me can't believe this is happening, that we have actually begun IVF! I'm three days in, three injections done yet life is still carrying on around me. I feel normal, I feel ok. It seems weird. I didn't think it would be like this!


----------



## localgirl

Hey pinkfairy,  I've been keeping an eye on this thread but mainly on March-April thread as I am not stimming until April.  But I have been DR for about 12 days now, and my AF came last week exactly when it would normally have done.  It was a bit heavier than normal but lasted about the same amount of time as normal, too.  Having said that, I have talked to some ladies on here whose AF came later than usual on DR.  And my clinic notes say the bleed could go away again and then come back again for a few more days.

So, I think the answer is that your period may come at a different time/be different from usual, but may not.  Main point is you don't need to worry if it's late.

I too have had the sense of unreality about IVF too.  Actually found it quite hard to take my first dose of DR (I'm on nafarelin not buserelin, and have it as a nasal spray) as it seemed to suggest I couldn't be in denial about it any more. But now I feel fine about it, and apart from being more tired than usual and a very occasional headache I haven't had any other symptoms.

Really good luck for your tx - and same to all on here.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi guys im pleased to say that at 9dp3dt, otd monday. been testing 3 days now & all bfp. i had done a test earlier which was bfn so id say the trigger shot had gone out my system. i only had 1 beautiful embie tranfered- as only 1 survived (had 2 collected). it was a 9 cell grade 1 embie - i feel blessed, good luck to u all on ur journeys. keep the faith n be   xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hertsgirl

Congrats Gemma - that's fantastic news! You just be over the moon 


Xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations Gemma!  That just goes to show it really only does take one!

Don't think I updated in this thread - I'm fully downregged but I'm egg sharing and have to wait for my recipient to be ready now, so they're keeping me downregged for another couple of weeks, which is rather frustrating but I always knew it was a possibility.  So more waiting for me.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

i was down regging 4 5 & a half weeks,because of a cyst. them stimming 4 2 weeks. felt like forever.. x


----------



## tina11

Congratulations Gemma that is great news!! 

Pinkfairy we are at very similar stages! are you on the 21 day protocol? I haven't yet started my period and am just waiting for it.

I just wanted to know what every ones opinion is on acupuncture? I have read it increases the chances of IVF/icsi working.

Everyone just try and stay positive, i know its hard, we are lucky that we have an amazing support forum 

xxxx

Me 32, Hubby 33
ttc since 2011
Me - 1 blocked tube
DR - 16/03/2013
scan due 2/04/2013


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

well its now offical its a  !!  nurse rang me today after my bloods this morning,my hcg was 170.


----------



## incywincy

Gemma that's great!  Good luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## Diya Malik

me 30 tubal factor
Hb 36 fine
ttc 6 years
first attemp for IVF
long protocol
first scan on 18th march
4th scan on  25th march showed 18 eggs


----------



## pinkfairy2

I'm not sure Tina. I am down regulating for 14 days then back for a scan to see if I can start stims. My period is due about now. Dreading it as I can't take feminax! 

I've been having acupuncture for nearly two years and will be continuing throughout IVF. Not sure what I believe about it increasing chances but what I will say is that it affects my stress levels which is guaranteed to be a good thing.


----------



## Diya Malik

]wish you a good luck


----------



## JaneyE

This is my first post here but followed the thread over the past week or so.  I started this month and just had second scan which showed four large follies.  3rd scan tomorrow with EC hopefully next week.  Glad I found this forum esp as I've not told anyone I know we're having ivf.  

Been trying since forever so decided in the end to try this.  Every month was like torture when we failed and quite emotional.  Was expecting worse emotions and side effects on the drugs but not really suffered too much although they said my dose was quite low - perhaps that's why.  

Best wishes to all those on 2ww - it will be my turn soon too.  Congrats to those who have had success and keep trying to those who are having to wait a bit longer for their miracle to arrive.


----------



## loquacious

Yesterday was my OTD. BFN. Then, I started cramping really badly and to bleed, around 10pm.
This morning I have my period. 
I am trying to stay positive and am aware, this is our first IVF.
I only have two embryos frozen, and know there is a chance they won't survive the process if we do FET.
I don't understand why it didn't work. All our tests have come back normal.
How will we ever know what went wrong, and therefore, what to treat?
I can't possibly imagine a successful cycle if we don't know what the problem is...  
Feeling blue.
Has anyone else had this experience? All normal, and then a BFN.
Thanks ladies. x


----------



## julieglyde

loquacious-Hey Hon, I'm going through my first cycle too, there doesn't necessarily need to be something wrong for it not to work, sadly its just the nature of the beast, my clinic said it takes an average of 3 goes to work, try not to be too down beat, take some time to get over the loss and then try FET, not everyone gets any to freeze so try look at that as a positive.   Biiiig Hugggs

Jules xx


----------



## loquacious

Hey Jules, thanks hon. That's so sweet. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I wish you all the best x


----------



## Bridget73

Hello all.

I am one week into my first cycle. Mixed experiences so far. Fertility nurse is brilliant, but felt I was an inconvenience to the consultant this week when I went for my trial ET. Not felt really ill yet, so that's good, just anxous about everything .

How is everyone else?


Bridget x


----------



## Diya Malik

hello everyone
my ET was on 5th of April
2 emby transferred
and i am going through that nerve wreckning 2ww
I am on Utrogestan 200mg and loprin. 
anyone who is on progestrone...please share the symptoms or side effects.
all i can do is just wait  and pray
but staying positive is much more difficult
how is everyone?


----------



## Diya Malik

wish me luck


----------



## incywincy

Hi Diya! 

This thread seems to have died off, but there's a couple of lively ones over on the Cycle Buddies section.  There's ones for different months, have a little look.  

The 2ww is not good, I hope it soon passes and you get your BFP.


----------



## Bridget73

Ditto *Incy*.

*Diya*, come and join us in the Cycle Buddies.


----------



## tina11

Hi girlies

Sorry to hear of the bfn  ^hugme it is very difficult to deal with. It takes on average 3 attempts to get pregnant.

I'm on day 8 of stims at the moment, and have my next scan tomorrow. The follicle were not growing as fast as they would like.

Diya how old are you? I was wondering g why they transferred two as its your first go!! 

There is a cycle buddies thread for march/ April which is very lively. There are also women on there that have been through IBF/icsi a few times.

Tina xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi Tina I got two transferred on our first go, but I'm 35 so was told that's the reason. Depends on age and the quality of the embryos.


----------



## CGSM74

Not sure if I should post on here ... But AF one week late today so took a test and got a  

Had a blood test today so results tomorrow but TOTALLY CONFUSED  

Is it from the IVF ?? Is it twins ?? Is it natural ?? What is going on !!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## localgirl

Hey cgsm that's really exciting!  Congratulations!     

I guess the blood tests will tell you how many weeks gone you are (though some pregnancy tests, like the clearblue digital ones, also tell you).  So you'll find out more tomorrow - but in the mean time just enjoy the feeling!

I am doing well.  Had my EC last Friday and have had 13 little embryos incubating away since.  Plannign to have one put back tomorrow.


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks localgirl - will know tomorrow and will also pick up one of the clear blue digital ones ! Forgot about those or would have got one today !!

Trying to enjoy it but terrified too !

Good luck with you ET tomorrow too - everything crossed !!


----------



## localgirl

Thanks CGSM and good luck (not that you really need it!) for the bloods tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bambibaby12

CGSM - omg  dunno what made me come back on here but I'm so glad I did now!! That's fantastic need hunny, so so pleased for you!!!
Good luck for your results today xxx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks bambi !! how are you doing ??

AFM - So ..... Normal HCG levels are meant to be between 0 and 5 ... Mine is 8581. The consultant was very surprised and told us to be 'cautiously optimistic' !!!!

Still going for our follow up at 2pm and hoping that they do a scan so we can find out more !!!

So nervous xxxxxxxx


----------



## localgirl

Wow, exciting!  I'm not surprised you are nervous.  Good luck for the appt this afternoon.


----------



## localgirl

Oops - forgot to mention I had one top-grade blastocyst transferred this morning, there are 6 frosties and another 3 blasts being grown on to tomorrow to assess for freezing. Couldn't be more delighted!


----------



## CGSM74

Wow fab news localgirl !!! That is major and congrats on being PUPO !!!!

AFM - sorry for all the me posts ..... But another update .... Scans showed a sac .... And a yolk !! All perfectly normal for a 5 week pregnancy. Just home with all the photos and we still can't believe it !! So normal pregnancy confirmed .... It wasn't the IVF.

Next scan to be booked for 2 weeks to check on progress !

What a crazy crazy journey !! And still totally surreal !
Xxxxxxx


----------



## localgirl

Oh wow brilliant news! They say you are super-fertile for a bit after ivf so clearly it worked for you.


----------



## Trixy1

Congrat a on being PUPO localgirl. 

Christina - that's brilliant news! So glad everything's ok! X


----------



## carolj

christina - brilliant news, congrats


----------



## bambibaby12

Amazing news! So so pleased for you!! Bet you can't quite believe it!!   xx

^waving^ hi Trixy!! Hope you are ok hunny   xx


----------



## CGSM74

Thanks girlies .... Still in shock !!!! Lets hope it sticks and develops as it should !!!!

Trixy - how are you today 
Xxxxx


----------



## Trixy1

Hi Bambi!! Xx

Not doing very well today Christina, had a big bleed last night  and I'm a bit crampy today so I'm really really worried. Got scan at 2.45 today. 

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## CGSM74

Keeping everything crossed Trixy xxxxxx


----------



## lozzy2b

Had embies defrosted yesterday- 6 made it. when tested only 2 viable. ET tomorrow.... I am terrified! I have a feeling its not going to work. I dont know what ill do with my life if it doesnt. Hubby is on about moving to London if its unsuccessful- hmph. xx


----------



## Trixy1

Good luck Lozzy, hope it works for you!

As for me, it wasn't good news at scan today, I'm miscarrying. So it'll be FET for us when we're ready.


----------



## lozzy2b

Trixy im so sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## localgirl

Trixy - thinking of you.


----------



## lozzy2b

Im pupo and I love it! Xxx


----------



## CGSM74

Trixy - am SO very sorry to hear your news. Was hoping it was nothing. 
Take time out and sending you loads of  

Xxxxx


----------



## Frankee24

Hi,

Im starting my first go at ICSI on the antagnosit protocol hopefully on 10th march if my AF comes...

Is anyone else the same as me?  xxx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Frankee

This thread is quite old, it was for 2013 so you may want to find a different thread.

I am actually currently on a frozen cycle at the moment so will be finding a new thread soon.

Hope all is going ok so far xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oh gosh, can't believe this thread is still open... Brings back some memories for me...

Are any of the girls cycling back then still on here??

CGSM- wow you're well n truly past your due date, how are u doing??xx

Jo and frankee - good luck for your upcoming cycles, sending u lots of positive thoughts   

Hope anybody else who pops back on is ok xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Bambi, 

Lovely to see your ticker and see you have a baby on the way, so pleased for you. Cycling seems a lifetime away now. I often wonder if the girls that had bad news during our time went on to receive good news and it's lovely to see you have. 

Good luck with everything and good luck to anyone starting their cycle now...


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi madam twinky- how are you?
I will admit to always having checked in on the nov/dec due days thread to see how you all were getting on in your pregnancies and so pleased to see your little boy is doing well. I bet you can't believe it can you, what a difference 12 months makes.
Yes I'm getting to the uncomfy stage now and so so excited so meet my little one and find out what I'm having  
Good to hear from you xx


----------



## Trixy1

Crikey I can't believe this thread is still open too!! 

Hi madam Twinky and bambibaby, hope you're both well (well I know you are Bambi but in being polite ) congratulations madam Twinky!!!

Things are rather different for me than they were at the top of this page! I'm currently 23+4 pg after FET in October. 

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Trixy... I bet it's so weird reading back those posts, I would imagine all the emotions come back straight away don't they


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Trixy,  I bet reading this thread was very emotional, so pleased you are pregnant again and over half way! This time last year I just found out I was pregnant now have a little boy nearly four months old! Hope the rest of your pregnancies go well, being a Mum is truly the most amazing job in the world! 

Bambi, I didn't find out what I was having and the overwhelming excitement when they said you're ready to push to know I was so close was unbelievable and something I'll never forget.

When they hand you your baby for the first time, cherish that very moment as even now thinking about it brings me to tears xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh twinky, that's what I can't wait for. I'm so excited now to find out. I think blue and DH thinks pink so it's really going to be a big surprise. 
I can't even believe I'm this close to being a mummy,,, just sorting baby things in the nursery now and I'm close to tears... I'll be a wreck when I am finally handed my baby


----------



## Madam Twinky

Just wanted to say good luck Bambi, only a week until your due date!!! Exciting


----------



## bambibaby12

Thank youuuuu! Although I do think this baby is enjoying keeping me on my toes... Feel like I'm going to go overdue  

Hope you're ok


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi Bambi,

I see you've had your little baby boy. congratulations! Isn't it the most amazing feeling being a Mum. Hope you are well xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks madam twinky!

I don't think anybody could ever prepare you for that love that kicks in and I feel so so lucky. He's a really good baby too, definitely easing me into motherhood gently 

Very very happy right now


----------



## Trixy1

Love how this thread's turned out for us all


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey ladies

How's everybody getting on??

My little man is 4 months old now  

Anybody thinking of cycling again?? Or am I just crazy


----------

